# Beloved Conservative 40-year Teacher Loses Job After Slapping Disrespectful Student.  Marxist Left WILL Ruin Him.



## Mashmont

Mike Hosinski of Jimtown High School in Elkhart, Indiana voluntarily resigned after surveillance footage shows him slapping a student in the hallway. causing the student to bang his head on the wall.  I believe the student ended up fine.    Holsinski was a beloved 40-year veteran social studies teacher who was slated to retire in June.   The school board accepted his resignation, barred him from school property, and allowed him to retain his retirement pension.  Instinctively, I side with the teacher,  but if it ended here, I would be satisfied with the outcome.





__





						Indiana teacher slaps student: What we know about Jimtown High School, Mike Hosinski incident
					





					www.msn.com
				




But it won't end here, because there is a backstory.

Holsinski is an outspoken conservative who has been in trouble with Northern Indiana Atheists, a hate group, who filed a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation in 2019 after receiving complaints from a parent. _*According to an NIA documen*__*t posted on the organization’s website, “Hosinski has a history of state/church violations at Jimtown High School that has ranged from his teaching topics to his classroom decor.” Signs and bumper stickers hanging on the classroom walls feature a range of content from religious to anti-liberal propaganda.

In photos obtained by NIA, some of the posters and stickers found in the classroom said things like “Proud to be a conservative,” “Choose life, your mom did” and “Liberalism is a mental disorder.”  *_*“Hosinski told the class Hillary and Obama are criminals, President Donald Trump is great, and Democrats are liars. He told them abortion should be illegal,” the statement complaint alleged. “My student says ‘he told the class Bill Clinton’s friend takes little girls to a sex island and anyone who finds out is killed. Korea has nukes, something about Muslims taking over, and something about gay people getting married.’”  *The Elkhart Country Schools system removed these posters and items from his Hosinski's classroom.








						Complaints prompt removal of political, religious materials from Jimtown High School classroom
					

Northern Indiana Atheists notified the Elkhart County school district of its intent to file a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation after receiving complaints about Mike Hosinski, a longtime history teacher at the high school.



					www.southbendtribune.com
				




And now the hateful NIA has posted the video on youtube.  When you view NIA's website,  you see they embrace the entire Marxist spectrum of causes, BLM,  Antifa,  LGBT.  I don't have any doubt their funding comes from The Soros Organization.








						ABOUT NIA — Northern Indiana Atheists
					






					northernindianaatheists.com
				




This episode just happened, but I can assure you this won't be the end.   See, Mr. Hosinger had the temerity to openly piss on the Marxist agenda,  and to ridicule their icons.  For 40 years he was untouchable. So the Marxist left will do everything in its power to make an example of him.  For starters, they will demand his pension be revoked.  Then they will sue the Elkhart School Board,  then they will prompt/pay the boy's parents to file a criminal and civil suit against Hosinski and the district.  They will try to imprison Hosinger, and basically ruin him and his family.   Because this is what Marxists do.  You see what they're doing to President Trump with frivolous suit after frivolous suit.  The left is going to make sure nobody EVER crosses them like that again, whether it be as a presidential candidate or a public school teacher.

I sympathize with Hosinger, because he's that rare teacher that who is trying to teach kids the truth.  It's such a shame that after 40 years of dealing with leftists from above and juvenile delinquents from below,  his sterling career has to end like this.   Reports say this particular student had threatened to rape Hosinger's daughter.  Trashy stuff like that.  He no doubt mouthed off to Hosinger in the hall,  and Hosinger lost his cool for a split second and slapped him.   It shouldn't negate his great career,  but we know it will.   50 years ago, that sort of thing wasn't uncommon.  Today, it will land you in prison.  If the kid were black, this would be front page news.  It might even go ahead of Ukraine.

Note:  I delayed my Lenten hiatus because I thought this story needed to be addressed.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88

You side with a teacher slapping the shit out of a child?

...wat


----------



## francoHFW

Mashmont said:


> Mike Hosinski of Jimtown High School in Elkhart, Indiana voluntarily resigned after surveillance footage shows him slapping a student in the hallway. causing the student to bang his head on the wall.  I believe the student ended up fine.    Holsinski was a beloved 40-year veteran social studies teacher who was slated to retire in June.   The school board accepted his resignation, barred him from school property, and allowed him to retain his retirement pension.  Instinctively, I side with the teacher,  but if it ended here, I would be satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana teacher slaps student: What we know about Jimtown High School, Mike Hosinski incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it won't end here, because there is a backstory.
> 
> Holsinski is an outspoken conservative who has been in trouble with Northern Indiana Atheists, a hate group, who filed a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation in 2019 after receiving complaints from a parent. _*According to an NIA documen*__*t posted on the organization’s website, “Hosinski has a history of state/church violations at Jimtown High School that has ranged from his teaching topics to his classroom decor.” Signs and bumper stickers hanging on the classroom walls feature a range of content from religious to anti-liberal propaganda.
> 
> In photos obtained by NIA, some of the posters and stickers found in the classroom said things like “Proud to be a conservative,” “Choose life, your mom did” and “Liberalism is a mental disorder.”  *_*“Hosinski told the class Hillary and Obama are criminals, President Donald Trump is great, and Democrats are liars. He told them abortion should be illegal,” the statement complaint alleged. “My student says ‘he told the class Bill Clinton’s friend takes little girls to a sex island and anyone who finds out is killed. Korea has nukes, something about Muslims taking over, and something about gay people getting married.’”  *The Elkhart Country Schools system removed these posters and items from his Hosinski's classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints prompt removal of political, religious materials from Jimtown High School classroom
> 
> 
> Northern Indiana Atheists notified the Elkhart County school district of its intent to file a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation after receiving complaints about Mike Hosinski, a longtime history teacher at the high school.
> 
> 
> 
> www.southbendtribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the hateful NIA has posted the video on youtube.  When you view NIA's website,  you see they embrace the entire Marxist spectrum of causes, BLM,  Antifa,  LGBT.  I don't have any doubt their funding comes from The Soros Organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABOUT NIA — Northern Indiana Atheists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> northernindianaatheists.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode just happened, but I can assure you this won't be the end.   See, Mr. Hosinger had the temerity to openly piss on their agenda, to ridicule their icons.  For 40 years he was untouchable. So the Marxist left will do everything in its power to make an example of him.  For starters, they will demand his pension be revoked.  Then they will sue the Elkhart School Board,  then they will prompt/pay the boy's parent(s)/guardians to file a criminal and civil suit against Hosinski and the district.  They will try to imprison Hosinger, and basically ruin him and his family.   Because this is what Marxists do.  You see what they're doing to President Trump with frivolous suit after frivolous suit.  The left is going to make sure nobody EVER crosses them like that again, whether it be as a presidential candidate or a public school teacher.
> 
> I sympathize with Hosinger, because he's that rare teacher that who is trying to teach kids the truth.  It's such a shame that after 40 years of dealing with leftists from above and juvenile delinquents from below,  his sterling career has to end like this.   Reports say this particular student had threatened to rape Hosinger's daughter.  Trashy stuff like that.  He no doubt mouthed off to Hosinger in the hall,  and Hosinger lost his cool for a split second and slapped him.   It shouldn't negate his great career,  but we know it will.   50 years ago, that sort of thing wasn't uncommon.  Today, it will land you in prison.  If the kid were black, this would be front page news.  It might even go ahead of Ukraine.
> 
> Note:  I delayed my Lenten hiatus because I thought this story needed to be addressed.


teachers know they can't hit students


----------



## MarcATL

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> You side with a teacher slapping the shit out of a child?
> 
> ...wat


Is the child *black*?

There's your answer.


----------



## francoHFW

francoHFW said:


> teachers know they can't hit students


and the school board will tell them few leftists to sthu. zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mashmont

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> You side with a teacher slapping the shit out of a child?
> 
> ...wat


Instinctively,  I do. Yes.   There's probably a long history there,  and the kid reportedly threatened to rape the teacher's daughter.  Should Hosinger have done it?  No.  Would I have done it?  No.   Can I understand how he could?  Definitely.


----------



## Mashmont

MarcATL said:


> Is the child *black*?
> 
> There's your answer.


If this child were black,  this would be the lead story on all the networks.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Teacher should be fined into penury and locked up for the rest of his life. I wouldn't consider vivisection inappropriate.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88

Mashmont said:


> Instinctively,  I do. Yes.   There's probably a long history there,  and the kid reportedly threatened to rape the teacher's daughter.  Should Hosinger have done it?  No.  Would I have done it?  No.   Can I understand how he could?  Definitely.





Mashmont said:


> If this child were black,  this would be the lead story on all the networks.



What the flying fuck are you ranting about, dude?


----------



## Mashmont

francoHFW said:


> teachers know they can't hit students


Of course they know it.  But people snap, sometimes.


----------



## Mashmont

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> What the flying fuck are you ranting about, dude?


Read the OP.  Don't ask dumbassed questions.


----------



## Mac-7

Mashmont said:


> Mike Hosinski


My only comment on Mike Hosinski is that I wish him well

but I cant help notice there are cameras in the school recording the children

our public school teachers posting here  claim that is against the law

what gives?

if we can record students in the hallways we can record them in the classroom also


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Not surprising that conservatives would side with a grown man attacking a child, it's not as if we haven't seen it before.


----------



## Mashmont

Jarlaxle said:


> Teacher should be fined into penury and locked up for the rest of his life. I wouldn't consider vivisection inappropriate.


Leftwing compassion is so touching.
Now if it were a black man shooting another black man...you'd sing a different tune


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Mac-7 said:


> My only comment on Mike Hosinski is that I wish him well
> 
> but I cant help notice there are cameras in the school recording the children
> 
> our public school teachers posting here  claim that is against the law
> 
> what gives?
> 
> if we can record students in the hallways we can record them in the classroom also


Had this not been recorded do you think they would have believed this child?


----------



## White 6

francoHFW said:


> teachers know they can't hit students


I have no problem with the paddle.  It should have never left the classroom.  But, to follow a kid half his size down the hall, slap in the face or head, hard enough to bounce him off the wall and leave him in a heap, is asking for dismissal.  We do not know the backstory of how the incident began.  But you are correct, at least that a costly lawsuit is coming to both the school system and that former teacher, who failed to keep his emotions in check.  He may or may not have been a good or even a great teacher, but it is true, a hundred attaboys can be wiped out by one aw shit.  I wish him luck in his retirement.


----------



## Mashmont

Superbadbrutha said:


> Not surprising that conservatives would side with a grown man attacking a child, it's not as if we haven't seen it before.


40-year sterling history?  I think you have to consider that.


----------



## Mashmont

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> ...Is your name on the sex offenders list yet? Because you just said you want to be able to videotape children in their classrooms.
> 
> Please do not go within 500 feet of a school.


That's uncalled for.


----------



## Mac-7

Superbadbrutha said:


> Had this not been recorded do you think they would have believed this child?


I want cameras in the classroom


----------



## Mashmont

Mac-7 said:


> I want cameras in the classroom


Sounds reasonable to me.  Why aren't there?  Teachers don't want to be observed teaching Marxist crap?


----------



## Mac-7

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Is your name on the sex offenders list yet? Because you just said you want to be able to videotape children in their classrooms.


We can see that the lib education monopoly is already videotaping kids in school

so your snide remark is meaningless


----------



## gtopa1

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> You side with a teacher slapping the shit out of a child?
> 
> ...wat


No; he sides with due process having been done. No smacky in schooly!!!

Greg


----------



## Jarlaxle

Mashmont said:


> Leftwing compassion is so touching.
> Now if it were a black man shooting another black man...you'd sing a different tune


Do you have to work to be this wrong all the time?


----------



## francoHFW

francoHFW said:


> teachers know they can't hit students





Mashmont said:


> Of course they know it.  But people snap, sometimes.


he snapped a while ago lol.


----------



## MinTrut

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> You side with a teacher slapping the shit out of a child?
> 
> ...wat


Thread.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

What is the student guilty of saying or doing that led to them getting such a response?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## surada

Mashmont said:


> Mike Hosinski of Jimtown High School in Elkhart, Indiana voluntarily resigned after surveillance footage shows him slapping a student in the hallway. causing the student to bang his head on the wall.  I believe the student ended up fine.    Holsinski was a beloved 40-year veteran social studies teacher who was slated to retire in June.   The school board accepted his resignation, barred him from school property, and allowed him to retain his retirement pension.  Instinctively, I side with the teacher,  but if it ended here, I would be satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana teacher slaps student: What we know about Jimtown High School, Mike Hosinski incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it won't end here, because there is a backstory.
> 
> Holsinski is an outspoken conservative who has been in trouble with Northern Indiana Atheists, a hate group, who filed a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation in 2019 after receiving complaints from a parent. _*According to an NIA documen*__*t posted on the organization’s website, “Hosinski has a history of state/church violations at Jimtown High School that has ranged from his teaching topics to his classroom decor.” Signs and bumper stickers hanging on the classroom walls feature a range of content from religious to anti-liberal propaganda.
> 
> In photos obtained by NIA, some of the posters and stickers found in the classroom said things like “Proud to be a conservative,” “Choose life, your mom did” and “Liberalism is a mental disorder.”  *_*“Hosinski told the class Hillary and Obama are criminals, President Donald Trump is great, and Democrats are liars. He told them abortion should be illegal,” the statement complaint alleged. “My student says ‘he told the class Bill Clinton’s friend takes little girls to a sex island and anyone who finds out is killed. Korea has nukes, something about Muslims taking over, and something about gay people getting married.’”  *The Elkhart Country Schools system removed these posters and items from his Hosinski's classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints prompt removal of political, religious materials from Jimtown High School classroom
> 
> 
> Northern Indiana Atheists notified the Elkhart County school district of its intent to file a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation after receiving complaints about Mike Hosinski, a longtime history teacher at the high school.
> 
> 
> 
> www.southbendtribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the hateful NIA has posted the video on youtube.  When you view NIA's website,  you see they embrace the entire Marxist spectrum of causes, BLM,  Antifa,  LGBT.  I don't have any doubt their funding comes from The Soros Organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABOUT NIA — Northern Indiana Atheists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> northernindianaatheists.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode just happened, but I can assure you this won't be the end.   See, Mr. Hosinger had the temerity to openly piss on the Marxist agenda,  and to ridicule their icons.  For 40 years he was untouchable. So the Marxist left will do everything in its power to make an example of him.  For starters, they will demand his pension be revoked.  Then they will sue the Elkhart School Board,  then they will prompt/pay the boy's parents to file a criminal and civil suit against Hosinski and the district.  They will try to imprison Hosinger, and basically ruin him and his family.   Because this is what Marxists do.  You see what they're doing to President Trump with frivolous suit after frivolous suit.  The left is going to make sure nobody EVER crosses them like that again, whether it be as a presidential candidate or a public school teacher.
> 
> I sympathize with Hosinger, because he's that rare teacher that who is trying to teach kids the truth.  It's such a shame that after 40 years of dealing with leftists from above and juvenile delinquents from below,  his sterling career has to end like this.   Reports say this particular student had threatened to rape Hosinger's daughter.  Trashy stuff like that.  He no doubt mouthed off to Hosinger in the hall,  and Hosinger lost his cool for a split second and slapped him.   It shouldn't negate his great career,  but we know it will.   50 years ago, that sort of thing wasn't uncommon.  Today, it will land you in prison.  If the kid were black, this would be front page news.  It might even go ahead of Ukraine.
> 
> Note:  I delayed my Lenten hiatus because I thought this story needed to be addressed.


He's an extremist and coward. Bullies often are.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Mashmont said:


> Mike Hosinski of Jimtown High School in Elkhart, Indiana voluntarily resigned after surveillance footage shows him slapping a student in the hallway. causing the student to bang his head on the wall.  I believe the student ended up fine.    Holsinski was a beloved 40-year veteran social studies teacher who was slated to retire in June.   The school board accepted his resignation, barred him from school property, and allowed him to retain his retirement pension.  Instinctively, I side with the teacher,  but if it ended here, I would be satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana teacher slaps student: What we know about Jimtown High School, Mike Hosinski incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it won't end here, because there is a backstory.
> 
> Holsinski is an outspoken conservative who has been in trouble with Northern Indiana Atheists, a hate group, who filed a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation in 2019 after receiving complaints from a parent. _*According to an NIA documen*__*t posted on the organization’s website, “Hosinski has a history of state/church violations at Jimtown High School that has ranged from his teaching topics to his classroom decor.” Signs and bumper stickers hanging on the classroom walls feature a range of content from religious to anti-liberal propaganda.
> 
> In photos obtained by NIA, some of the posters and stickers found in the classroom said things like “Proud to be a conservative,” “Choose life, your mom did” and “Liberalism is a mental disorder.”  *_*“Hosinski told the class Hillary and Obama are criminals, President Donald Trump is great, and Democrats are liars. He told them abortion should be illegal,” the statement complaint alleged. “My student says ‘he told the class Bill Clinton’s friend takes little girls to a sex island and anyone who finds out is killed. Korea has nukes, something about Muslims taking over, and something about gay people getting married.’”  *The Elkhart Country Schools system removed these posters and items from his Hosinski's classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints prompt removal of political, religious materials from Jimtown High School classroom
> 
> 
> Northern Indiana Atheists notified the Elkhart County school district of its intent to file a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation after receiving complaints about Mike Hosinski, a longtime history teacher at the high school.
> 
> 
> 
> www.southbendtribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the hateful NIA has posted the video on youtube.  When you view NIA's website,  you see they embrace the entire Marxist spectrum of causes, BLM,  Antifa,  LGBT.  I don't have any doubt their funding comes from The Soros Organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABOUT NIA — Northern Indiana Atheists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> northernindianaatheists.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode just happened, but I can assure you this won't be the end.   See, Mr. Hosinger had the temerity to openly piss on the Marxist agenda,  and to ridicule their icons.  For 40 years he was untouchable. So the Marxist left will do everything in its power to make an example of him.  For starters, they will demand his pension be revoked.  Then they will sue the Elkhart School Board,  then they will prompt/pay the boy's parents to file a criminal and civil suit against Hosinski and the district.  They will try to imprison Hosinger, and basically ruin him and his family.   Because this is what Marxists do.  You see what they're doing to President Trump with frivolous suit after frivolous suit.  The left is going to make sure nobody EVER crosses them like that again, whether it be as a presidential candidate or a public school teacher.
> 
> I sympathize with Hosinger, because he's that rare teacher that who is trying to teach kids the truth.  It's such a shame that after 40 years of dealing with leftists from above and juvenile delinquents from below,  his sterling career has to end like this.   Reports say this particular student had threatened to rape Hosinger's daughter.  Trashy stuff like that.  He no doubt mouthed off to Hosinger in the hall,  and Hosinger lost his cool for a split second and slapped him.   It shouldn't negate his great career,  but we know it will.   50 years ago, that sort of thing wasn't uncommon.  Today, it will land you in prison.  If the kid were black, this would be front page news.  It might even go ahead of Ukraine.
> 
> Note:  I delayed my Lenten hiatus because I thought this story needed to be addressed.



You think it's appropriate for teachers to physically assault students?


----------



## Blues Man

That asshole should have been charged with felony assault of a minor and lost his pension


----------



## SweetSue92

Mashmont said:


> Mike Hosinski of Jimtown High School in Elkhart, Indiana voluntarily resigned after surveillance footage shows him slapping a student in the hallway. causing the student to bang his head on the wall.  I believe the student ended up fine.    Holsinski was a beloved 40-year veteran social studies teacher who was slated to retire in June.   The school board accepted his resignation, barred him from school property, and allowed him to retain his retirement pension.  Instinctively, I side with the teacher,  but if it ended here, I would be satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana teacher slaps student: What we know about Jimtown High School, Mike Hosinski incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it won't end here, because there is a backstory.
> 
> Holsinski is an outspoken conservative who has been in trouble with Northern Indiana Atheists, a hate group, who filed a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation in 2019 after receiving complaints from a parent. _*According to an NIA documen*__*t posted on the organization’s website, “Hosinski has a history of state/church violations at Jimtown High School that has ranged from his teaching topics to his classroom decor.” Signs and bumper stickers hanging on the classroom walls feature a range of content from religious to anti-liberal propaganda.
> 
> In photos obtained by NIA, some of the posters and stickers found in the classroom said things like “Proud to be a conservative,” “Choose life, your mom did” and “Liberalism is a mental disorder.”  *_*“Hosinski told the class Hillary and Obama are criminals, President Donald Trump is great, and Democrats are liars. He told them abortion should be illegal,” the statement complaint alleged. “My student says ‘he told the class Bill Clinton’s friend takes little girls to a sex island and anyone who finds out is killed. Korea has nukes, something about Muslims taking over, and something about gay people getting married.’”  *The Elkhart Country Schools system removed these posters and items from his Hosinski's classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints prompt removal of political, religious materials from Jimtown High School classroom
> 
> 
> Northern Indiana Atheists notified the Elkhart County school district of its intent to file a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation after receiving complaints about Mike Hosinski, a longtime history teacher at the high school.
> 
> 
> 
> www.southbendtribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the hateful NIA has posted the video on youtube.  When you view NIA's website,  you see they embrace the entire Marxist spectrum of causes, BLM,  Antifa,  LGBT.  I don't have any doubt their funding comes from The Soros Organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABOUT NIA — Northern Indiana Atheists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> northernindianaatheists.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode just happened, but I can assure you this won't be the end.   See, Mr. Hosinger had the temerity to openly piss on the Marxist agenda,  and to ridicule their icons.  For 40 years he was untouchable. So the Marxist left will do everything in its power to make an example of him.  For starters, they will demand his pension be revoked.  Then they will sue the Elkhart School Board,  then they will prompt/pay the boy's parents to file a criminal and civil suit against Hosinski and the district.  They will try to imprison Hosinger, and basically ruin him and his family.   Because this is what Marxists do.  You see what they're doing to President Trump with frivolous suit after frivolous suit.  The left is going to make sure nobody EVER crosses them like that again, whether it be as a presidential candidate or a public school teacher.
> 
> I sympathize with Hosinger, because he's that rare teacher that who is trying to teach kids the truth.  It's such a shame that after 40 years of dealing with leftists from above and juvenile delinquents from below,  his sterling career has to end like this.   Reports say this particular student had threatened to rape Hosinger's daughter.  Trashy stuff like that.  He no doubt mouthed off to Hosinger in the hall,  and Hosinger lost his cool for a split second and slapped him.   It shouldn't negate his great career,  but we know it will.   50 years ago, that sort of thing wasn't uncommon.  Today, it will land you in prison.  If the kid were black, this would be front page news.  It might even go ahead of Ukraine.
> 
> Note:  I delayed my Lenten hiatus because I thought this story needed to be addressed.



I have been teaching for 27 years. 

You can't do this. There is no excuse--you just can't. I love kids, I love my students, and I will admit there is a rare kid who really, REALLY knows how to push your buttons. IT IS IMPERATIVE that you realize when your buttons are pushed and you cool off. Hey, we're just human. I get personally mad--I mean mad--about once a year. Like you see in the video. But I know enough to step back and just be mad at what Disrespectful Kid did and cool myself off.

I also do not condone the political signs in his classroom. That would hold if they are conservative OR liberal. Just teach the content. End of story.

He'll be lucky to make it out of here with this pension. I hope he does, I'm sure he put in 40 good years and one bad decision with no lingering after effects should not wipe that all out. No excuse, but also, he shouldn't lose all his money.


----------



## SweetSue92

Mac-7 said:


> My only comment on Mike Hosinski is that I wish him well
> 
> but I cant help notice there are cameras in the school recording the children
> 
> our public school teachers posting here  claim that is against the law
> 
> what gives?
> 
> if we can record students in the hallways we can record them in the classroom also



There's no audio in the hallway. They are security cameras.


----------



## SweetSue92

Mashmont said:


> Of course they know it.  But people snap, sometimes.



As a teacher it's important to monitor your reactions--what's going on inside YOU too. He was really mad obviously and that's not always wrong. It's what you do with the anger that makes the difference. 

I had a naughty, naughty first grade class the other day that was ignoring my directions and because of it, not being safe. I sat them down and we sat there. For long minutes. One asked me, "What are you doing?" I said, "I'm thinking of what we're going to do next," and that was the truth. I needed some time to regroup. That is SO important. And important to model too.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Mashmont said:


> 40-year sterling history?  I think you have to consider that.


I don't have to consider a damn thing, once you put your hands on a child like that.  It's game over.  He is lucky the kid's father didn't put them hands on him.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Mac-7 said:


> I want cameras in the classroom


How many school board meetings have you attended voicing your concern for cameras in the classroom?


----------



## 22lcidw

SweetSue92 said:


> I have been teaching for 27 years.
> 
> You can't do this. There is no excuse--you just can't. I love kids, I love my students, and I will admit there is a rare kid who really, REALLY knows how to push your buttons. IT IS IMPERATIVE that you realize when your buttons are pushed and you cool off. Hey, we're just human. I get personally mad--I mean mad--about once a year. Like you see in the video. But I know enough to step back and just be mad at what Disrespectful Kid did and cool myself off.
> 
> I also do not condone the political signs in his classroom. That would hold if they are conservative OR liberal. Just teach the content. End of story.
> 
> He'll be lucky to make it out of here with this pension. I hope he does, I'm sure he put in 40 good years and one bad decision with no lingering after effects should not wipe that all out. No excuse, but also, he shouldn't lose all his money.


When women entered the workforce in abundance decades ago, the obituary started to be written. We had schools with trouble even in other times. This spread to more and more schools. A higher percentage of single parents and married couples have all working and concentrating on the children has been affected. The changeover of children from being seen and not heard and reversed has made things worse. I remember a nun slapping me hard in 4th grade when we were in church singing a hymn as I was singing out of tune. It wasn't like when I tried, I was that good. But in that situation, it was deserved by the act. In High School a student attacked a lay teacher who was the school disciplinarian and who was not a priest and I saw the kid's head go through a door window. I do not say I agree with this. But I do say we turned the schools into babysitter services, and it has affected us all to some degree.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Mac-7 said:


> We can see that the lib education monopoly is already videotaping kids in school
> 
> so your snide remark is meaningless



Cameras have been in the hallways of schools for decades.


----------



## Jets

Teachers should not be assaulting students.

Period/End of story.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

22lcidw said:


> When women entered the workforce in abundance decades ago, the obituary started to be written. We had schools with trouble even in other times. This spread to more and more schools. A higher percentage of single parents and married couples have all working and concentrating on the children has been affected. The changeover of children from being seen and not heard and reversed has made things worse. I remember a nun slapping me hard in 4th grade when we were in church singing a hymn as I was singing out of tune. It wasn't like when I tried, I was that good. But in that situation, it was deserved by the act. In High School a student attacked a lay teacher who was the school disciplinarian and who was not a priest and I saw the kid's head go through a door window. I do not say I agree with this. But I do say we turned the schools into babysitter services, and it has affected us all to some degree.


Save that bullshit 22, you know damn well if that would have been your child you would have been at the school raising Holy Hell.  You guys bitch and moan about something that is not even being taught in school, I can just imagine if you saw a teacher slap the shit out of one of your children.


----------



## Burgermeister

I'd go kick that teacher's ass the second I heard about this if that was my child.

And he should be arrested, not just fired.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Burgermeister said:


> I'd go kick that teacher's ass the second I heard about this if that was my child.
> 
> And he should be arrested, not just fired.


Spoken like a REAL Father.


----------



## SweetSue92

22lcidw said:


> When women entered the workforce in abundance decades ago, the obituary started to be written. We had schools with trouble even in other times. This spread to more and more schools. A higher percentage of single parents and married couples have all working and concentrating on the children has been affected. The changeover of children from being seen and not heard and reversed has made things worse. I remember a nun slapping me hard in 4th grade when we were in church singing a hymn as I was singing out of tune. It wasn't like when I tried, I was that good. But in that situation, it was deserved by the act. In High School a student attacked a lay teacher who was the school disciplinarian and who was not a priest and I saw the kid's head go through a door window. I do not say I agree with this. But I do say we turned the schools into babysitter services, and it has affected us all to some degree.



A nun slapped you for singing out of tune

And....you think this was great


----------



## SweetSue92

22lcidw said:


> When women entered the workforce in abundance decades ago, the obituary started to be written. We had schools with trouble even in other times. This spread to more and more schools. A higher percentage of single parents and married couples have all working and concentrating on the children has been affected. The changeover of children from being seen and not heard and reversed has made things worse. I remember a nun slapping me hard in 4th grade when we were in church singing a hymn as I was singing out of tune. It wasn't like when I tried, I was that good. But in that situation, it was deserved by the act. In High School a student attacked a lay teacher who was the school disciplinarian and who was not a priest and I saw the kid's head go through a door window. I do not say I agree with this. But I do say we turned the schools into babysitter services, and it has affected us all to some degree.



Follow up thought: 

These nuns--who were women but you know, not married (yeah, that's a whole 'nother story) and not mothers--they seemed totally whole and normal and healthy to you when they smacked you for not singing in tune? In the FOURTH grade?

This is insanity.


----------



## Burgermeister

SweetSue92 said:


> Follow up thought:
> 
> These nuns--who were women but you know, not married (yeah, that's a whole 'nother story) and not mothers--they seemed totally whole and normal and healthy to you when they smacked you for not singing in tune? In the FOURTH grade?
> 
> This is insanity.


We went to Catholic school when there were nuns and some of them were real odd birds. One did something to my sister and my mother ran up to the school as soon as she heard. I don't know what happened, but it would have been very ugly. That nun never did anything like that again to my sister.


----------



## citygator

Liberal conservative what’s it matter?  Slapping a student gets you kicked out.  Long road back too. Just watch Hoosiers.


----------



## Muhammed

Burgermeister said:


> I'd go kick that teacher's ass the second I heard about this if that was my child.
> 
> And he should be arrested, not just fired.


He definitely crossed the line as soon as he lost his cool and hit that little kid upside the head.

Criminal charges would be appropriate.

If some school teacher did that to one of my kids I might be thrown in jail myself.


----------



## TheParser

1. That teacher would not have dared strike a non-Caucasian student.

2. That teacher should just teach history and keep his personal opinions out of the classroom.

3.  I hope that he gets his pension.


----------



## Blues Man

One more reason to have cameras in the classroom and not just the hallways


TheParser said:


> 1. That teacher would not have dared strike a non-Caucasian student.
> 
> 2. That teacher should just teach history and keep his personal opinions out of the classroom.
> 
> 3.  I hope that he gets his pension.


He should be charged with felony assault of a minor and lose his pension


----------



## Blues Man




----------



## Mashmont

JOSweetHeart said:


> What is the student guilty of saying or doing that led to them getting such a response?
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly


He reportedly, according to other students, threatened to rape the teacher's daughter.


----------



## Mashmont

Blues Man said:


> One more reason to have cameras in the classroom and not just the hallways
> 
> He should be charged with felony assault of a minor and lose his pension





Blues Man said:


> That asshole should have been charged with felony assault of a minor and lost his pension


Such a hard line from a live-and-let-live dude like yourself who doesn't want ANY Christian-based restrictions governing behavior.


----------



## Mashmont

frigidweirdo said:


> You think it's appropriate for teachers to physically assault students?


Of course not.  I already said that.


----------



## Moonglow

Mashmont said:


> Sounds reasonable to me.  Why aren't there?  Teachers don't want to be observed teaching Marxist crap?


What Marxist crap do they teach in school, is it the  same as the churches teach?


----------



## DGS49

So...I wonder if any of the Leftists posting here can point to any pedagogical improvement that can be attributed to the elimination of corporal punishment in the schools.  Or in the home.

I won't hold my breath.

That slap was nothing.  Got of few of those growing up.  It is simply the punctuation of verbal communication.


----------



## Mashmont

Jarlaxle said:


> Teacher should be fined into penury and locked up for the rest of his life. I wouldn't consider vivisection inappropriate.


Well, let's change characters for a minute and see if you feel the same:

1. Old black lady teacher, Maxine Waters type,  and the student is a burly 17-year-old skinhead who calls her a 
Ni--er B--tch.  She slaps him. Does she also deserve lifetime imprisonment?  Vivisection?

2.  22-year old female teacher.  17-year-old pretty boy.  He asks if he can f--- her.  She slaps him.  Does she deserve lifetime imprisonment?  Vivisection?


----------



## Mashmont

Moonglow said:


> What Marxist crap do they teach in school, is it the  same as the churches teach?


Maybe in some of the unitarian universalist "churches."


----------



## Blues Man

Mashmont said:


> Such a hard line from a live-and-let-live dude like yourself who doesn't want ANY Christian-based restrictions governing behavior.


YOU HAVE NO FUCKING RIGHT TO PUT YOUR HANDS ON ANOTHER PERSON"S CHILD

PERIOD FULL FUCKING STOP


----------



## Mashmont

Blues Man said:


> YOU HAVE NO FUCKING RIGHT TO PUT YOUR HANDS ON ANOTHER PERSON"S CHILD
> 
> PERIOD FULL FUCKING STOP


That's true, but imprisonment for this?  Unreasonable.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Mashmont said:


> Mike Hosinski of Jimtown High School in Elkhart, Indiana voluntarily resigned after surveillance footage shows him slapping a student in the hallway. causing the student to bang his head on the wall.  I believe the student ended up fine.    Holsinski was a beloved 40-year veteran social studies teacher who was slated to retire in June.   The school board accepted his resignation, barred him from school property, and allowed him to retain his retirement pension.  Instinctively, I side with the teacher,  but if it ended here, I would be satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana teacher slaps student: What we know about Jimtown High School, Mike Hosinski incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it won't end here, because there is a backstory.
> 
> Holsinski is an outspoken conservative who has been in trouble with Northern Indiana Atheists, a hate group, who filed a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation in 2019 after receiving complaints from a parent. _*According to an NIA documen*__*t posted on the organization’s website, “Hosinski has a history of state/church violations at Jimtown High School that has ranged from his teaching topics to his classroom decor.” Signs and bumper stickers hanging on the classroom walls feature a range of content from religious to anti-liberal propaganda.
> 
> In photos obtained by NIA, some of the posters and stickers found in the classroom said things like “Proud to be a conservative,” “Choose life, your mom did” and “Liberalism is a mental disorder.”  *_*“Hosinski told the class Hillary and Obama are criminals, President Donald Trump is great, and Democrats are liars. He told them abortion should be illegal,” the statement complaint alleged. “My student says ‘he told the class Bill Clinton’s friend takes little girls to a sex island and anyone who finds out is killed. Korea has nukes, something about Muslims taking over, and something about gay people getting married.’”  *The Elkhart Country Schools system removed these posters and items from his Hosinski's classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints prompt removal of political, religious materials from Jimtown High School classroom
> 
> 
> Northern Indiana Atheists notified the Elkhart County school district of its intent to file a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation after receiving complaints about Mike Hosinski, a longtime history teacher at the high school.
> 
> 
> 
> www.southbendtribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the hateful NIA has posted the video on youtube.  When you view NIA's website,  you see they embrace the entire Marxist spectrum of causes, BLM,  Antifa,  LGBT.  I don't have any doubt their funding comes from The Soros Organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABOUT NIA — Northern Indiana Atheists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> northernindianaatheists.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode just happened, but I can assure you this won't be the end.   See, Mr. Hosinger had the temerity to openly piss on the Marxist agenda,  and to ridicule their icons.  For 40 years he was untouchable. So the Marxist left will do everything in its power to make an example of him.  For starters, they will demand his pension be revoked.  Then they will sue the Elkhart School Board,  then they will prompt/pay the boy's parents to file a criminal and civil suit against Hosinski and the district.  They will try to imprison Hosinger, and basically ruin him and his family.   Because this is what Marxists do.  You see what they're doing to President Trump with frivolous suit after frivolous suit.  The left is going to make sure nobody EVER crosses them like that again, whether it be as a presidential candidate or a public school teacher.
> 
> I sympathize with Hosinger, because he's that rare teacher that who is trying to teach kids the truth.  It's such a shame that after 40 years of dealing with leftists from above and juvenile delinquents from below,  his sterling career has to end like this.   Reports say this particular student had threatened to rape Hosinger's daughter.  Trashy stuff like that.  He no doubt mouthed off to Hosinger in the hall,  and Hosinger lost his cool for a split second and slapped him.   It shouldn't negate his great career,  but we know it will.   50 years ago, that sort of thing wasn't uncommon.  Today, it will land you in prison.  If the kid were black, this would be front page news.  It might even go ahead of Ukraine.
> 
> Note:  I delayed my Lenten hiatus because I thought this story needed to be addressed.


You put your hands on someone else's child you deserve what comes next regardless of your fucking politics


----------



## Blues Man

Mashmont said:


> Well, let's change characters for a minute and see if you feel the same:
> 
> 1. Old black lady teacher, Maxine Waters type,  and the student is a burly 17-year-old skinhead who calls her a
> Ni--er B--tch.  She slaps him. Does she also deserve lifetime imprisonment?  Vivisection?
> 
> 2.  22-year old female teacher.  17-year-old pretty boy.  He asks if he can f--- her.  She slaps him.  Does she deserve lifetime imprisonment?  Vivisection?



SHE HAS NO FUCKING RIGHT TO PUT HER HANDS ON ANOTHER PERSON'S CHILD

IF a fucking teacher isn't mature enough to handle name calling without resorting to physical violence then that person has no place dealing with children

How about if I backhanded your brat on the street for swearing ?


----------



## Blues Man

Mashmont said:


> That's true, but imprisonment for this?  Unreasonable.
> As DG said, in the old days,  this was standard procedure.


Assault is assault

Assault on a minor from an adult should never be tolerated

He should be charged and he should lose his pension


----------



## Mashmont

Blues Man said:


> SHE HAS NO FUCKING RIGHT TO PUT HER HANDS ON ANOTHER PERSON'S CHILD
> 
> IF a fucking teacher isn't mature enough to handle name calling without resorting to physical violence then that person has no place dealing with children
> 
> How about if I backhanded your brat on the street for swearing ?





Blues Man said:


> Assault is assault
> 
> Assault on a minor from an adult should never be tolerated
> 
> He should be charged and he should lose his pension


Should this teacher be imprisoned for this?


----------



## mak2

I cannot believe the Trump disciplines have made this partisan.  Oh wait, of course they did.


----------



## Mashmont

mak2 said:


> I cannot believe the Trump disciplines have made this partisan.  Oh wait, of course they did.


It was partisan to start with when the Northern Indiana Atheists tried to silence him three years ago.  They are one of the ones pushing this video.  Odd for them to be doing that.  Sounds like vindictiveness to me.


----------



## Blues Man

Mashmont said:


> Should this teacher be imprisoned for this?


That's up to a jury.

Should any person who isn;t a teacher be thrown in jail for striking a child of another person?


----------



## mak2

Blues Man said:


> That's up to a jury.
> 
> Should any person who isn;t a teacher be thrown in jail for striking a child of another person?


If it was my kid he would have more problems than legal.


----------



## Mashmont

Blues Man said:


> That's up to a jury.
> 
> Should any person who isn;t a teacher be thrown in jail for striking a child of another person?


In this case, I disagree.  I'd put up the teacher's sterling 40-year record and the fact that he was so beloved as enough to counteract this momentary lapse.   I think forced early retirement is enough.   He should keep his pension and ride off into the sunset.


----------



## Blues Man

Mashmont said:


> In this case, I disagree.  I'd put up the teacher's sterling 40-year record and the fact that he was so beloved.  I think forced early retirement is enough.   He should keep his pension and ride off into the sunset.  A momentary slip up like this doesn't warrant it.



Sterling my ass.

Most likely he was just never caught before this.

So tell me if a by all accounts upstanding citizen with a "sterling" record backhanded your kid on the street because your brat called him a vulgar name would you be all right with that?


----------



## Mashmont

Blues Man said:


> Sterling my ass.
> 
> Most likely he was just never caught before this.
> 
> So tell me if a by all accounts upstanding citizen with a "sterling" record backhanded your kid on the street because you brat called him a vulgar name would you be all right with that?


So you have doubts about this teacher's record.  I would have doubts that the guy on the street is sterling in any way.  I would probably assume he's a mentally unstable drunk.  Secondly, none of my children cursed,  nor did they threaten to rape anybody's daughter like that brat did. So your scenario is inapplicable.

So if your random guy slapped my kid on the street, of course I would find out what went on.  But this teacher was not some random guy.


----------



## mak2

Mashmont said:


> So you have doubts about this teacher's record.  I would have doubts that the guy on the street is sterling in any way.  Secondly, none of my children cursed,  nor did they threaten to rape anybody's daughter like that brat did. So your scenario is inapplicable.
> 
> But  if your random guy slapped my kid on the street, of course I would take action.  But I would assume he's a mentally unstable drunk.


Nope a full grown ass man slapping a kid that is not his is never acceptable no matter what the kid says.  You really think the kid said something that justified it?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Mashmont said:


> He reportedly, according to other students, threatened to rape the teacher's daughter.


If a slap in the face is the only punishment the kid ever suffers, then to me, they got off easy.

God bless you and the teacher and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## Mashmont

mak2 said:


> Nope a full grown ass man slapping a kid that is not his is never acceptable no matter what the kid says.  You really think the kid said something that justified it?


Do you read the past posts?  Never did I say his action was acceptable.  I just said I understand how he could have done this.


----------



## Blues Man

Mashmont said:


> So you have doubts about this teacher's record.  I would have doubts that the guy on the street is sterling in any way.  I would probably assume he's a mentally unstable drunk.  Secondly, none of my children cursed,  nor did they threaten to rape anybody's daughter like that brat did. So your scenario is inapplicable.
> 
> So if your random guy slapped my kid on the street, of course I would take action.  But this teacher was not some random guy.


No he should actually be held MORE accountable than a random guy on the street because his profession is working with children and if he can't handle a little disobedience without slapping a child in the face then he should face the consequences.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Blues Man said:


> No he should actually be held MORE accountable than a random guy on the street because his profession is working with children and if he can't handle a little disobedience without slapping a child in the face then he should face the consequences.


What do you think should be done about someone who threatens to rape/kill another person if any physical punishment, in your opinion, is not justifiable?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Mashmont

Blues Man said:


> No he should actually be held MORE accountable than a random guy on the street because his profession is working with children and if he can't handle a little disobedience without slapping a child in the face then he should face the consequences.


It's so interesting observing leftwingers in here who normally abhor rules and don't want black thugs prosecuted for their violence,  suddenly become law-and-order tough guys when  a conservative teacher slips up.


----------



## Blues Man

JOSweetHeart said:


> What do you think should be done about someone who threatens to rape/kill another person if any physical punishment, in your opinion, is not justifiable?
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



No excuse for hitting a child that isn't yours.

Children say stupid things because they are children.


----------



## Blues Man

Mashmont said:


> It's so interesting observing leftwingers in here who normally abhor rules and don't want black thugs prosecuted for their violence,  suddenly become law-and-order tough guys when  a conservative teacher slips up.


I'm no left winger but I do remember you have to dumb down the world to just 2 options because you can't comprehend anything more complicated.

And why don't you find any other post where i have ever said a person who commits violence on another for any reason but self defense should be given a pass.

Oh and how is that abstaining from the board for lent thing going for you?


----------



## Zincwarrior

1. That easily meets the legal definition of battery of a child. This should be forwarded to the appropriate law enforcement.

2. I thought you were quitting USMB for Lent?


----------



## Mashmont

Zincwarrior said:


> 1. That easily meets the legal definition of battery of a child. This should be forwarded to the appropriate law enforcement.


Yessir, these leftwingers have become tough law-and-order cops right before our eyes when it comes to a conservative teacher slipping up.

Where were these people when Antifa was firebombing, looting, and killing back in 2020?


----------



## Mashmont

Blues Man said:


> Zincwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I thought you were quitting USMB for Lent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and how is that abstaining from the board for lent thing going for you?
Click to expand...

Very heartening that atheists are so concerned, but as stated in the OP,  I felt this important topic needed to be discussed, so I delayed in order to cover it.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Mashmont said:


> He reportedly, according to other students, threatened to rape the teacher's daughter.


You think that justifies you slapping someone's kid.


----------



## Mac-7

SweetSue92 said:


> There's no audio in the hallway. They are security cameras.


Oh I see

the fallback position is audio


----------



## Mac-7

Superbadbrutha said:


> How many school board meetings have you attended voicing your concern for cameras in the classroom?


I wouldnt dare

Do you think I want to get arrested?

But I agree its time to replace many if not all of the liberal school board members means political action 

And it seems to be happening in some places


----------



## Zincwarrior

Mashmont said:


> Yessir, these leftwingers have become tough law-and-order cops right before our eyes when it comes to a conservative teacher slipping up.
> 
> Where were these people when Antifa was firebombing, looting, and killing back in 2020?


1.  Has nothing to do with being tough. It has to do with the definition of battery.

2
 Your second point is irrelevant.


----------



## MizMolly

Mashmont said:


> Well, let's change characters for a minute and see if you feel the same:
> 
> 1. Old black lady teacher, Maxine Waters type,  and the student is a burly 17-year-old skinhead who calls her a
> Ni--er B--tch.  She slaps him. Does she also deserve lifetime imprisonment?  Vivisection?
> 
> 2.  22-year old female teacher.  17-year-old pretty boy.  He asks if he can f--- her.  She slaps him.  Does she deserve lifetime imprisonment?  Vivisection?


Both deserve the same punishment. You don’t slap students.


----------



## Mac-7

Smokin' OP said:


> Cameras have been in the hallways of schools for decades.


Its time to put them in the classrooms also


----------



## Zincwarrior

Mashmont said:


> Very heartening that atheists are so concerned, but as stated in the OP,  I felt this important topic needed to be discussed, so I delayed in order to cover it.


You literally call anyone who disagrees with you an atheist. Methinks you do not know what that word means.

I gave up chocolate and chips.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Mac-7 said:


> I wouldnt dare
> 
> Do you think I want to get arrested?
> 
> But I agree its time to replace many if not all of the liberal school board members means political action
> 
> And it seems to be happening in some places


Why would you get arrested for voicing your concerns?


----------



## Mac-7

Superbadbrutha said:


> Why would you get arrested for voicing your concerns?


I probably would not get arrested because I dont like to be disruptive

but if the school board refused to listen to the parents I might make an exception


----------



## Mashmont

Zincwarrior said:


> 1.  Has nothing to do with being tough. It has to do with the definition of battery.
> 
> 2
> Your second point is irrelevant.


*1962: * Student cusses the teacher.  Teacher slaps student.  Next day the student and both his parents come to the teacher and principal, and the boy apologizes for his disrespect.  Boy gets extra chores at home.  Pastor also gives the boy a stern talking to.   It doesn't make the papers, but if it does, there's an editorial decrying lack of respect in the schools. Teacher respect reinforced.  Boy learns valuable lesson,  becomes responsible adult.

*2022: * Student threatens to rape teacher's daughter.  Teacher slaps student.  Parents are divorced.  Nobody apologizes,  there is no pastor, no church,   but mom and stepdad hire an ambulance chaser and sue the hell out of the teacher and school district with the help of the local ACLU and Atheist group.   Newspaper editorial decries QAnon subversive teacher.  Teacher goes to prison, his family ruined.  Student goes on to become a career criminal.


----------



## mak2

Mashmont said:


> 1962:  The student cusses the teacher.  Teacher slaps student.  Next day the student and both his parents come to the teacher and principal, and the boy apologizes for his disrespect.  Boy gets extra chores at home.  Pastor also gives the boy a stern talking to.   It doesn't make the papers, but if it does, there's an editorial decrying lack of respect in the schools.
> 
> 2020:  Student threatens to rape teacher's daughter.  Teacher slaps student.  Parents are divorced.  Nobody apologizes,  there is no pastor, no church,   but mom and stepdad hire an ambulance chaser and sue the hell out of the teacher and school district with the help of the local ACLU and Atheist group.  Teacher goes to prison.  Student goes on to become a criminal.  Newspaper editorial decries QAnon subversive teacher.


I started 1st grade in 66.  If a teacher paddled me according to the rules, I was in deep dodo when I got home.  If a teacher slapped or punched me in anger my Dad would still be beating his ass.  I love it with the RWers victim thing kicks in.


----------



## bendog

Mashmont said:


> Mike Hosinski of Jimtown High School in Elkhart, Indiana voluntarily resigned after surveillance footage shows him slapping a student in the hallway. causing the student to bang his head on the wall.  I believe the student ended up fine.    Holsinski was a beloved 40-year veteran social studies teacher who was slated to retire in June.   The school board accepted his resignation, barred him from school property, and allowed him to retain his retirement pension.  Instinctively, I side with the teacher,  but if it ended here, I would be satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana teacher slaps student: What we know about Jimtown High School, Mike Hosinski incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it won't end here, because there is a backstory.
> 
> Holsinski is an outspoken conservative who has been in trouble with Northern Indiana Atheists, a hate group, who filed a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation in 2019 after receiving complaints from a parent. _*According to an NIA documen*__*t posted on the organization’s website, “Hosinski has a history of state/church violations at Jimtown High School that has ranged from his teaching topics to his classroom decor.” Signs and bumper stickers hanging on the classroom walls feature a range of content from religious to anti-liberal propaganda.
> 
> In photos obtained by NIA, some of the posters and stickers found in the classroom said things like “Proud to be a conservative,” “Choose life, your mom did” and “Liberalism is a mental disorder.”  *_*“Hosinski told the class Hillary and Obama are criminals, President Donald Trump is great, and Democrats are liars. He told them abortion should be illegal,” the statement complaint alleged. “My student says ‘he told the class Bill Clinton’s friend takes little girls to a sex island and anyone who finds out is killed. Korea has nukes, something about Muslims taking over, and something about gay people getting married.’”  *The Elkhart Country Schools system removed these posters and items from his Hosinski's classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints prompt removal of political, religious materials from Jimtown High School classroom
> 
> 
> Northern Indiana Atheists notified the Elkhart County school district of its intent to file a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation after receiving complaints about Mike Hosinski, a longtime history teacher at the high school.
> 
> 
> 
> www.southbendtribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the hateful NIA has posted the video on youtube.  When you view NIA's website,  you see they embrace the entire Marxist spectrum of causes, BLM,  Antifa,  LGBT.  I don't have any doubt their funding comes from The Soros Organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABOUT NIA — Northern Indiana Atheists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> northernindianaatheists.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode just happened, but I can assure you this won't be the end.   See, Mr. Hosinger had the temerity to openly piss on the Marxist agenda,  and to ridicule their icons.  For 40 years he was untouchable. So the Marxist left will do everything in its power to make an example of him.  For starters, they will demand his pension be revoked.  Then they will sue the Elkhart School Board,  then they will prompt/pay the boy's parents to file a criminal and civil suit against Hosinski and the district.  They will try to imprison Hosinger, and basically ruin him and his family.   Because this is what Marxists do.  You see what they're doing to President Trump with frivolous suit after frivolous suit.  The left is going to make sure nobody EVER crosses them like that again, whether it be as a presidential candidate or a public school teacher.
> 
> I sympathize with Hosinger, because he's that rare teacher that who is trying to teach kids the truth.  It's such a shame that after 40 years of dealing with leftists from above and juvenile delinquents from below,  his sterling career has to end like this.   Reports say this particular student had threatened to rape Hosinger's daughter.  Trashy stuff like that.  He no doubt mouthed off to Hosinger in the hall,  and Hosinger lost his cool for a split second and slapped him.   It shouldn't negate his great career,  but we know it will.   50 years ago, that sort of thing wasn't uncommon.  Today, it will land you in prison.  If the kid were black, this would be front page news.  It might even go ahead of Ukraine.
> 
> Note:  I delayed my Lenten hiatus because I thought this story needed to be addressed.


why not leave it up to the local sch board that is elected by local citizens?  That's why VA turned back to purple.


----------



## Mac-7

mak2 said:


> I started 1st grade in 66.  If a teacher paddled me according to the rules, I was in deep dodo when I got home.  If a teacher slapped or punched me in anger my Dad would still be beating his ass.  I love it with the RWers victim thing kicks in.


I agree with you about paddling and also that this teacher was out of line

in fact most of us right wing types will agree

the difference is we dont know what made the teacher snap

if we did it might not look so good for the entire lib education monopoly


----------



## Mashmont

bendog said:


> why not leave it up to the local sch board that is elected by local citizens?  That's why VA turned back to purple.


Sounds good to me.  And they made their ruling.  Right now, everything is just and fair.   But my educated guess is they will be pressured by far left groups, end up revoking the teacher's retirement pay, and he will face criminal charges.


----------



## mak2

Mac-7 said:


> I agree with you about paddling and also that this teacher was out of line
> 
> in fact most of us right wing types will agree
> 
> the difference is we dont know what made the teacher snap
> 
> if we did it might not look so good for the entire lib education monopoly


No.  There is no RW victim hood fantasy that justifies this guys behavior.  It amazes me you guys have twisted this to this point.  To the RWers there is no right and wrong, it is simply partisan politics.


----------



## Mac-7

mak2 said:


> No.  There is no RW victim hood fantasy that justifies this guys behavior.  It amazes me you guys have twisted this to this point.  To the RWers there is no right and wrong, it is simply partisan politics.


What did I say that makes you believe I justified his behavior?

I clearly stated that he was out of line


----------



## mak2

Mac-7 said:


> What did I say that makes you believe I justified his behavior?
> 
> I clearly stated that he was out of line


the part about the entire lib education monopoly blah blah blah you were using to try to justify or mitigate his behavior.  Victim hood at it finest.  Mean old libs.


----------



## Mac-7

mak2 said:


> the part about the entire lib education monopoly blah blah blah you were using to try to justify or mitigate his behavior.  Victim hood at it finest.  Mean old libs.


I am looking beyond the headlines

There are no excuses but there can be contributing factors 

 I think the teacher should have resined but I want to know more about what led up to the incident

and I think we need cameras in the classroom


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Mac-7 said:


> I probably would not get arrested because I dont like to be disruptive
> 
> but if the school board refused to listen to the parents I might make an exception


What are they going to refuse to listen to?


----------



## Zincwarrior

Mashmont said:


> *1962: * Student cusses the teacher.  Teacher slaps student.  Next day the student and both his parents come to the teacher and principal, and the boy apologizes for his disrespect.  Boy gets extra chores at home.  Pastor also gives the boy a stern talking to.   It doesn't make the papers, but if it does, there's an editorial decrying lack of respect in the schools. Teacher respect reinforced.  Boy learns valuable lesson,  becomes responsible adult.
> 
> *2022: * Student threatens to rape teacher's daughter.  Teacher slaps student.  Parents are divorced.  Nobody apologizes,  there is no pastor, no church,   but mom and stepdad hire an ambulance chaser and sue the hell out of the teacher and school district with the help of the local ACLU and Atheist group.   Newspaper editorial decries QAnon subversive teacher.  Teacher goes to prison, his family ruined.  Student goes on to become a career criminal.


1987: teacher slaps student. Student's Dad is an ex Marine DI. Student's Dad stuffs teacher into footlocker and throws locker downstairs to instill proper behavioral modification.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Mashmont said:


> Well, let's change characters for a minute and see if you feel the same:
> 
> 1. Old black lady teacher, Maxine Waters type,  and the student is a burly 17-year-old skinhead who calls her a
> Ni--er B--tch.  She slaps him. Does she also deserve lifetime imprisonment?  Vivisection?
> 
> 2.  22-year old female teacher.  17-year-old pretty boy.  He asks if he can f--- her.  She slaps him.  Does she deserve lifetime imprisonment?  Vivisection?


17, no. 14, absolutely yes.

Any adult that hits a child in any way, shape, or form except self defense should be publicly tortured to death.


----------



## theHawk

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> You side with a teacher slapping the shit out of a child?
> 
> ...wat


If the kid threatened to rape his daughter, yea.

Nothing wrong with a good old fashioned slap, if it is well deserved. But America is pussified now so everyone has to act outraged.


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> Mike Hosinski of Jimtown High School in Elkhart, Indiana voluntarily resigned after surveillance footage shows him slapping a student in the hallway. causing the student to bang his head on the wall.  I believe the student ended up fine.    Holsinski was a beloved 40-year veteran social studies teacher who was slated to retire in June.   The school board accepted his resignation, barred him from school property, and allowed him to retain his retirement pension.  Instinctively, I side with the teacher,  but if it ended here, I would be satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana teacher slaps student: What we know about Jimtown High School, Mike Hosinski incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it won't end here, because there is a backstory.
> 
> Holsinski is an outspoken conservative who has been in trouble with Northern Indiana Atheists, a hate group, who filed a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation in 2019 after receiving complaints from a parent. _*According to an NIA documen*__*t posted on the organization’s website, “Hosinski has a history of state/church violations at Jimtown High School that has ranged from his teaching topics to his classroom decor.” Signs and bumper stickers hanging on the classroom walls feature a range of content from religious to anti-liberal propaganda.
> 
> In photos obtained by NIA, some of the posters and stickers found in the classroom said things like “Proud to be a conservative,” “Choose life, your mom did” and “Liberalism is a mental disorder.”  *_*“Hosinski told the class Hillary and Obama are criminals, President Donald Trump is great, and Democrats are liars. He told them abortion should be illegal,” the statement complaint alleged. “My student says ‘he told the class Bill Clinton’s friend takes little girls to a sex island and anyone who finds out is killed. Korea has nukes, something about Muslims taking over, and something about gay people getting married.’”  *The Elkhart Country Schools system removed these posters and items from his Hosinski's classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints prompt removal of political, religious materials from Jimtown High School classroom
> 
> 
> Northern Indiana Atheists notified the Elkhart County school district of its intent to file a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation after receiving complaints about Mike Hosinski, a longtime history teacher at the high school.
> 
> 
> 
> www.southbendtribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the hateful NIA has posted the video on youtube.  When you view NIA's website,  you see they embrace the entire Marxist spectrum of causes, BLM,  Antifa,  LGBT.  I don't have any doubt their funding comes from The Soros Organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABOUT NIA — Northern Indiana Atheists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> northernindianaatheists.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode just happened, but I can assure you this won't be the end.   See, Mr. Hosinger had the temerity to openly piss on the Marxist agenda,  and to ridicule their icons.  For 40 years he was untouchable. So the Marxist left will do everything in its power to make an example of him.  For starters, they will demand his pension be revoked.  Then they will sue the Elkhart School Board,  then they will prompt/pay the boy's parents to file a criminal and civil suit against Hosinski and the district.  They will try to imprison Hosinger, and basically ruin him and his family.   Because this is what Marxists do.  You see what they're doing to President Trump with frivolous suit after frivolous suit.  The left is going to make sure nobody EVER crosses them like that again, whether it be as a presidential candidate or a public school teacher.
> 
> I sympathize with Hosinger, because he's that rare teacher that who is trying to teach kids the truth.  It's such a shame that after 40 years of dealing with leftists from above and juvenile delinquents from below,  his sterling career has to end like this.   Reports say this particular student had threatened to rape Hosinger's daughter.  Trashy stuff like that.  He no doubt mouthed off to Hosinger in the hall,  and Hosinger lost his cool for a split second and slapped him.   It shouldn't negate his great career,  but we know it will.   50 years ago, that sort of thing wasn't uncommon.  Today, it will land you in prison.  If the kid were black, this would be front page news.  It might even go ahead of Ukraine.
> 
> Note:  I delayed my Lenten hiatus because I thought this story needed to be addressed.


You into beating children now?


----------



## mak2

Mac-7 said:


> I am looking beyond the headlines
> 
> There are no excuses but there can be contributing factors
> 
> I think the teacher should have resined but I want to know more about what led up to the incident
> 
> and I think we need cameras in the classroom





Zincwarrior said:


> 1987: teacher slaps student. Student's Dad is an ex Marine DI. Student's Dad stuffs teacher into footlocker and throws locker downstairs to instill proper behavioral modification.


Well  former Marine.


----------



## Mashmont

Zincwarrior said:


> 1987: teacher slaps student. Student's Dad is an ex Marine DI. Student's Dad stuffs teacher into footlocker and throws locker downstairs to instill proper behavioral modification.


Great.  Another leftwing screen beret.


----------



## bodecea

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> You side with a teacher slapping the shit out of a child?
> 
> ...wat


It's threads like this that make me suspect that Mashmouth is really an anti-christian Poe.


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> Instinctively,  I do. Yes.   There's probably a long history there,  and the kid reportedly threatened to rape the teacher's daughter.  Should Hosinger have done it?  No.  Would I have done it?  No.   Can I understand how he could?  Definitely.


Where is the link to your proof that the student said such a thing?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Blues Man said:


> No excuse for hitting a child that isn't yours.
> 
> Children say stupid things because they are children.


Stupid is one thing, but life altering and not in a good way is a whole other ball field. What was the student's reason for shooting off their mouth in such a way in the first place?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> Leftwing compassion is so touching.
> Now if it were a black man shooting another black man...you'd sing a different tune


You support a grown man slapping a child.   The End.


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> 40-year sterling history?  I think you have to consider that.


How do we know that?   Without cameras, how many other children has he slapped?


----------



## bodecea

Mac-7 said:


> I want cameras in the classroom


Of course you do.


----------



## Zincwarrior

bendog said:


> why not leave it up to the local sch board that is elected by local citizens?  That's why VA turned back to purple.


Crimes should not be left up to the school board


----------



## Zincwarrior

theHawk said:


> If the kid threatened to rape his daughter, yea.
> 
> Nothing wrong with a good old fashioned slap, if it is well deserved. But America is pussified now so everyone has to act outraged.


Er except it's a fucking crime you slack jawed yokel.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Mashmont said:


> Great.  Another leftwing screen beret.



Hey unlike yours at least mine is based on real events Lent Boy.


----------



## Mashmont

In a more civilized time, the boy would have appeared with his parents and apologized to Mr. Hosinsky for being disrespectful.  But those things have been intentionally eroded away by the Marixst left.


----------



## theHawk

Zincwarrior said:


> Er except it's a fucking crime you slack jawed yokel.


Yea, because America is run by a bunch of twats who think men can give birth.


----------



## Zincwarrior

bodecea said:


> It's threads like this that make me suspect that Mashmouth is really an anti-christian Poe.


That idea has come up before. 👍


----------



## Mashmont

Zincwarrior said:


> Er except it's a fucking crime you slack jawed yokel.


Intelligent people see extenuating circumstances.  Like here.


----------



## mak2

theHawk said:


> Yea, because America is run by a bunch of twats who think men can give birth.


Who believes men can give birth?


----------



## Zincwarrior

theHawk said:


> Yea, because America is run by a bunch of twats who think men can give birth.


Irrelevant. It's still a crime, likely a felony.


----------



## Mashmont

Zincwarrior said:


> Hey unlike yours at least mine is based on real events Lent Boy.


Sing it, Screen beret.  Jeez we have at least two now.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Mashmont said:


> Intelligent people see extenuating circumstances.  Like here.


Intelligent jurors would vote to convict. What planet do you live on?!?!


----------



## theHawk

mak2 said:


> Who believes men can give birth?


Lefties. Where you been the last few years?


----------



## Mashmont

Zincwarrior said:


> Intelligent jurors would vote to convict. What planet do you live on?!?!


Glad God is my judge and not you leftwingers.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Mashmont said:


> Sing it, Screen beret.  Jeez we have at least two now.


I am not the one supporting child abuse Lent Boy.


----------



## Mashmont

bodecea said:


> It's threads like this that make me suspect that Mashmouth is really an anti-christian Poe.


Wow.  A professional troll thinks that about me?  Oh, no!


----------



## theHawk

Zincwarrior said:


> Irrelevant. It's still a crime, likely a felony.


It was one slap across the face.  It’s not like he beat the kid to a pulp or raped him.

We never see you twats get this bent out of shape over pedos.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Mashmont said:


> Glad God is my judge and not you leftwingers.


Then you need to shape up Lent Boy.


----------



## Mashmont

Zincwarrior said:


> I am not the one supporting child abuse Lent Boy.


Did you use a foxhole or a safe space?


----------



## Zincwarrior

theHawk said:


> It was one slap across the face.  It’s not like he beat the kid to a pulp or raped him.
> 
> We never see you twats get this bent out of shape over pedos.


I don't make the thread. Make a thread about pedos and I will support you.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Mashmont said:


> Did you use a foxhole or a safe space?


How many Lenten pledges have you broken already?


----------



## Mashmont

Zincwarrior said:


> How many Lenten pledges have you broken already?


Really touching that an atheist cares.


----------



## mak2

theHawk said:


> Lefties. Where you been the last few years?


Never heard of that.  Some more stupid RW bull sh**.  Just sayin...


----------



## ...

Mashmont said:


> Mike Hosinski of Jimtown High School in Elkhart, Indiana voluntarily resigned after surveillance footage shows him slapping a student in the hallway. causing the student to bang his head on the wall.  I believe the student ended up fine.    Holsinski was a beloved 40-year veteran social studies teacher who was slated to retire in June.   The school board accepted his resignation, barred him from school property, and allowed him to retain his retirement pension.  Instinctively, I side with the teacher,  but if it ended here, I would be satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana teacher slaps student: What we know about Jimtown High School, Mike Hosinski incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it won't end here, because there is a backstory.
> 
> Holsinski is an outspoken conservative who has been in trouble with Northern Indiana Atheists, a hate group, who filed a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation in 2019 after receiving complaints from a parent. _*According to an NIA documen*__*t posted on the organization’s website, “Hosinski has a history of state/church violations at Jimtown High School that has ranged from his teaching topics to his classroom decor.” Signs and bumper stickers hanging on the classroom walls feature a range of content from religious to anti-liberal propaganda.
> 
> In photos obtained by NIA, some of the posters and stickers found in the classroom said things like “Proud to be a conservative,” “Choose life, your mom did” and “Liberalism is a mental disorder.”  *_*“Hosinski told the class Hillary and Obama are criminals, President Donald Trump is great, and Democrats are liars. He told them abortion should be illegal,” the statement complaint alleged. “My student says ‘he told the class Bill Clinton’s friend takes little girls to a sex island and anyone who finds out is killed. Korea has nukes, something about Muslims taking over, and something about gay people getting married.’”  *The Elkhart Country Schools system removed these posters and items from his Hosinski's classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints prompt removal of political, religious materials from Jimtown High School classroom
> 
> 
> Northern Indiana Atheists notified the Elkhart County school district of its intent to file a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation after receiving complaints about Mike Hosinski, a longtime history teacher at the high school.
> 
> 
> 
> www.southbendtribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the hateful NIA has posted the video on youtube.  When you view NIA's website,  you see they embrace the entire Marxist spectrum of causes, BLM,  Antifa,  LGBT.  I don't have any doubt their funding comes from The Soros Organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABOUT NIA — Northern Indiana Atheists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> northernindianaatheists.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode just happened, but I can assure you this won't be the end.   See, Mr. Hosinger had the temerity to openly piss on the Marxist agenda,  and to ridicule their icons.  For 40 years he was untouchable. So the Marxist left will do everything in its power to make an example of him.  For starters, they will demand his pension be revoked.  Then they will sue the Elkhart School Board,  then they will prompt/pay the boy's parents to file a criminal and civil suit against Hosinski and the district.  They will try to imprison Hosinger, and basically ruin him and his family.   Because this is what Marxists do.  You see what they're doing to President Trump with frivolous suit after frivolous suit.  The left is going to make sure nobody EVER crosses them like that again, whether it be as a presidential candidate or a public school teacher.
> 
> I sympathize with Hosinger, because he's that rare teacher that who is trying to teach kids the truth.  It's such a shame that after 40 years of dealing with leftists from above and juvenile delinquents from below,  his sterling career has to end like this.   Reports say this particular student had threatened to rape Hosinger's daughter.  Trashy stuff like that.  He no doubt mouthed off to Hosinger in the hall,  and Hosinger lost his cool for a split second and slapped him.   It shouldn't negate his great career,  but we know it will.   50 years ago, that sort of thing wasn't uncommon.  Today, it will land you in prison.  If the kid were black, this would be front page news.  It might even go ahead of Ukraine.
> 
> Note:  I delayed my Lenten hiatus because I thought this story needed to be addressed.


Hi obviously wasn’t teaching but running a political propaganda program that violated the US Constution.  He hit a kid he didn’t like in public view and now he’s gone.  
The kid’s parents are going to have something to say as well.
Far right-wing Jesus thumping belongs in your churches, not at school.


----------



## Mashmont

OK, guys.  This thread isn't about Mashmont. It's about this excellent teacher who was forced out because of an unfortunate incident.  Let's stick to that topic.  OK?  Thanks.


----------



## Mashmont

jet57 said:


> Hi obviously wasn’t teaching but running a political propaganda program that violated the US Constution.  He hit a kid he didn’t like in public view and now he’s gone.
> The kid’s parents are going to have something to say as well.
> Far right-wing Jesus thumping belongs in your churches, not at school.


Funny,  I never saw a single religious thing he said or did in the so-called evidence taken out of his classroom.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Mashmont said:


> Realy touching that an atheist cares





Mashmont said:


> Really touching that an atheist cares.


I haven't broken my pledges yet, but you're here posting away.


----------



## Mashmont

Mashmont said:


> Funny,  I never saw a single religious thing he said or did in the so-called evidence taken out of his classroom.


And so much for atheists saying they don't carry a lefwing agenda.  Just look at this website of Northern Indiana Atheists.  It's a Marxist wish list.  








						Northern Indiana Atheists
					

Northern Indiana Atheists is fighting to protect the absolute separation of religion from government and for the civil rights of atheists in Northern Indiana. Membership is open to atheists and atheist allies.




					northernindianaatheists.com


----------



## theHawk

mak2 said:


> Never heard of that.  Some more stupid RW bull sh**.  Just sayin...











						Trans dads tell doctors: ‘You can be a man and have a baby’
					

Transgender men say they face misinformation, bias and a lack of understanding from the medical establishment when they decide to start a family.




					www.google.com
				




Why do you think the left had a meltdown when MTG said there are two genders?


----------



## Zincwarrior

Mashmont said:


> OK, guys.  This thread isn't about Mashmont. It's about this excellent teacher who was forced out because of an unfortunate incident.  Let's stick to that topic.  OK?  Thanks.


Battery is not an incident. Battery is a crime.


----------



## bodecea

22lcidw said:


> When women entered the workforce in abundance decades ago, the obituary started to be written. We had schools with trouble even in other times. This spread to more and more schools. A higher percentage of single parents and married couples have all working and concentrating on the children has been affected. The changeover of children from being seen and not heard and reversed has made things worse. I remember a nun slapping me hard in 4th grade when we were in church singing a hymn as I was singing out of tune. It wasn't like when I tried, I was that good. But in that situation, it was deserved by the act. In High School a student attacked a lay teacher who was the school disciplinarian and who was not a priest and I saw the kid's head go through a door window. I do not say I agree with this. But I do say we turned the schools into babysitter services, and it has affected us all to some degree.


Scum misogynist.


----------



## Mashmont

Zincwarrior said:


> I haven't broken my pledges yet, but you're here posting away.


You should make abstaining from hate one of your pledges.  Now let's stick to the OP.  Thanks.


----------



## ...

Mashmont said:


> Funny,  I never saw a single religious thing he said or did in the so-called evidence taken out of his classroom.


Was the religious and far right political propaganda displayed in the class room?
The article about him says that it was.

THAT is a violation of church and state: he’ll never teach again.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Mashmont said:


> You should make abstaining from hate one of your pledges.


Don't need need to. Of course I am not posting hate articles Lent breaker.


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> He reportedly, according to other students, threatened to rape the teacher's daughter.


Waiting for your link to that being true.


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> It was partisan to start with when the Northern Indiana Atheists tried to silence him three years ago.  They are one of the ones pushing this video.  Odd for them to be doing that.  Sounds like vindictiveness to me.


So...to you, that excuses him slapping a child.   What a good CRC you are.  (con-servative republican christian)


----------



## bodecea

Blues Man said:


> Sterling my ass.
> 
> Most likely he was just never caught before this.
> 
> So tell me if a by all accounts upstanding citizen with a "sterling" record backhanded your kid on the street because your brat called him a vulgar name would you be all right with that?


I'm afraid that one would be ok with it.........


----------



## bodecea

JOSweetHeart said:


> If a slap in the face is the only punishment the kid ever suffers, then to me, they got off easy.
> 
> God bless you and the teacher and his family always!!!
> 
> Holly


Wow!  Another one supporting an adult slapping a child.


----------



## Flash

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> You side with a teacher slapping the shit out of a child?
> 
> ...wat




If the "child" is a piece of shit then yes.

I am a Boomer.  I had a couple of teachers slap the shit out me growing up. I deserved it.   I learned lessons.  I also got my ass kicked by my parents when they heard about it.


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> It's so interesting observing leftwingers in here who normally abhor rules and don't want black thugs prosecuted for their violence,  suddenly become law-and-order tough guys when  a conservative teacher slips up.


You support this man beating a child because...............................and only because..................he's one of you.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

bodecea said:


> Wow!  Another one supporting an adult slapping a child.


What do you recommend be done when someone goes as far as to threatening another person with something as bad as murder or rape? If a slap is going to happen at all, it most definitely had better not take place on the wrist!

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## bodecea

Flash said:


> If the "child" is a piece of shit then yes.
> 
> I am a Boomer.  I had a couple of teachers slap the shit out me growing up. I deserved it.   I learned lessons.  I also got my ass kicked by my parents when they heard about it.


Well there we have it...................you should be flagged as someone to never be allowed near children....if that hasn't already been done.


----------



## bodecea

JOSweetHeart said:


> What do you recommend be done when someone goes as far as to threatening another person with something as bad as murder or rape? If a slap is going to happen at all, it most definitely had better not take place on the wrist!
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly


This big guy was threatened by this child with murder or rape?


----------



## Flash

bodecea said:


> Well there we have it...................you should be flagged as someone to never be allowed near children....if that hasn't already been done.


When I was in grade school in the 1950s it was common for a teacher to hold a little shithead accountable and that was a good thing.

Then you pathetic little pussy Karens put a stop to that and now the shitheads get away with everything.  Proud of yourself Moon Bat?


----------



## bodecea

Mac-7 said:


> Its time to put them in the classrooms also


Of course you want that.....


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> *1962: * Student cusses the teacher.  Teacher slaps student.  Next day the student and both his parents come to the teacher and principal, and the boy apologizes for his disrespect.  Boy gets extra chores at home.  Pastor also gives the boy a stern talking to.   It doesn't make the papers, but if it does, there's an editorial decrying lack of respect in the schools. Teacher respect reinforced.  Boy learns valuable lesson,  becomes responsible adult.
> 
> *2022: * Student threatens to rape teacher's daughter.  Teacher slaps student.  Parents are divorced.  Nobody apologizes,  there is no pastor, no church,   but mom and stepdad hire an ambulance chaser and sue the hell out of the teacher and school district with the help of the local ACLU and Atheist group.   Newspaper editorial decries QAnon subversive teacher.  Teacher goes to prison, his family ruined.  Student goes on to become a career criminal.


Still supporting an adult beating a child.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Mashmont said:


> Mike Hosinski of Jimtown High School in Elkhart, Indiana voluntarily resigned after surveillance footage shows him slapping a student in the hallway. causing the student to bang his head on the wall.  I believe the student ended up fine.    Holsinski was a beloved 40-year veteran social studies teacher who was slated to retire in June.   The school board accepted his resignation, barred him from school property, and allowed him to retain his retirement pension.  Instinctively, I side with the teacher,  but if it ended here, I would be satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana teacher slaps student: What we know about Jimtown High School, Mike Hosinski incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it won't end here, because there is a backstory.
> 
> Holsinski is an outspoken conservative who has been in trouble with Northern Indiana Atheists, a hate group, who filed a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation in 2019 after receiving complaints from a parent. _*According to an NIA documen*__*t posted on the organization’s website, “Hosinski has a history of state/church violations at Jimtown High School that has ranged from his teaching topics to his classroom decor.” Signs and bumper stickers hanging on the classroom walls feature a range of content from religious to anti-liberal propaganda.
> 
> In photos obtained by NIA, some of the posters and stickers found in the classroom said things like “Proud to be a conservative,” “Choose life, your mom did” and “Liberalism is a mental disorder.”  *_*“Hosinski told the class Hillary and Obama are criminals, President Donald Trump is great, and Democrats are liars. He told them abortion should be illegal,” the statement complaint alleged. “My student says ‘he told the class Bill Clinton’s friend takes little girls to a sex island and anyone who finds out is killed. Korea has nukes, something about Muslims taking over, and something about gay people getting married.’”  *The Elkhart Country Schools system removed these posters and items from his Hosinski's classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints prompt removal of political, religious materials from Jimtown High School classroom
> 
> 
> Northern Indiana Atheists notified the Elkhart County school district of its intent to file a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation after receiving complaints about Mike Hosinski, a longtime history teacher at the high school.
> 
> 
> 
> www.southbendtribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the hateful NIA has posted the video on youtube.  When you view NIA's website,  you see they embrace the entire Marxist spectrum of causes, BLM,  Antifa,  LGBT.  I don't have any doubt their funding comes from The Soros Organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABOUT NIA — Northern Indiana Atheists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> northernindianaatheists.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode just happened, but I can assure you this won't be the end.   See, Mr. Hosinger had the temerity to openly piss on the Marxist agenda,  and to ridicule their icons.  For 40 years he was untouchable. So the Marxist left will do everything in its power to make an example of him.  For starters, they will demand his pension be revoked.  Then they will sue the Elkhart School Board,  then they will prompt/pay the boy's parents to file a criminal and civil suit against Hosinski and the district.  They will try to imprison Hosinger, and basically ruin him and his family.   Because this is what Marxists do.  You see what they're doing to President Trump with frivolous suit after frivolous suit.  The left is going to make sure nobody EVER crosses them like that again, whether it be as a presidential candidate or a public school teacher.
> 
> I sympathize with Hosinger, because he's that rare teacher that who is trying to teach kids the truth.  It's such a shame that after 40 years of dealing with leftists from above and juvenile delinquents from below,  his sterling career has to end like this.   Reports say this particular student had threatened to rape Hosinger's daughter.  Trashy stuff like that.  He no doubt mouthed off to Hosinger in the hall,  and Hosinger lost his cool for a split second and slapped him.   It shouldn't negate his great career,  but we know it will.   50 years ago, that sort of thing wasn't uncommon.  Today, it will land you in prison.  If the kid were black, this would be front page news.  It might even go ahead of Ukraine.
> 
> Note:  I delayed my Lenten hiatus because I thought this story needed to be addressed.


*Even Back Then Parris Island, South Carolina, Was Much Tougher Than Wilting San Diego, California*

I remember a Korean War veteran complained that his Marine DI used to put cigarettes out on the recruits' foreheads.  I told him I wish my boot-camp platoon had been treated like that.  Where we were going we needed all the brutal toughness we could get.


----------



## mak2

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Even Back Then Parris Island, South Carolina, Was Much Tougher Than Wilting San Diego, California*
> 
> I remember a Korean War veteran complained that his Marine DI used to put cigarettes out on the recruits' foreheads.  I told him I wish my boot-camp platoon had been treated like that.  Where we were going we needed all the brutal toughness we could get.


DId he have the scars?  San Diego aint for pu**ies.  You been there?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Mashmont said:


> If this child were black,  this would be the lead story on all the networks.


*Jurinalists Tingle at the Junglification of White Youth*

Well, the brat is obviously a Whigger.  Doesn't that count with the media as a honorary Person of Color?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

bodecea said:


> This big guy was threatened by this child with murder or rape?


No, but the child was threatening another which to me is what explains the reason for the big guy's choice of action. What if the potential rape victim is a person who is already no stranger to the act or even another illegal act of physical violence? That right there is another reason why I can only commend that teacher. Then there are those who may not have all that much of a support system to go home to in other words, parents or a guardian who will protect them sufficiently enough.

God bless you and them and that teacher always!!!

Holly

P.S. I still have yet to receive an answer to a question that I previously asked. Why did that student threaten to rape anyone?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

mak2 said:


> San Diego aint for pu**ies.  You been there?


*Generals Die in Bed*

Why did I go through 8 weeks of boot camp there when before the war, it was 12 weeks?  If the decadent 60s Marine Corps had really cared about us, they would have made it 16 weeks when the war started getting hot. 

 They rushed us over there unprepared and then compounded the cannon-fodder treatment by volunteering for an area (smack dab against the DMZ) that we didn't have enough troops to hold.  After the NVA invaded during Operation Prairie (August 3, 1966), we had to give up half our Tactical Area of Responsibility to the Army's Americal Division.  That area included a Communist stronghold called My Lai.


----------



## mak2

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Generals Die in Bed*
> 
> Why did I go through 8 weeks of boot camp there when before the war, it was 12 weeks?  If the decadent 60s Marine Corps had really cared about us, they would have made it 16 weeks when the war started getting hot.
> 
> They rushed us over there unprepared and then compounded the cannon-fodder treatment by volunteering for an area (smack dab against the DMZ) that we didn't have enough troops to hold.  After the NVA invaded during Operation Prairie (August 3, 1966), we had to give up half our Tactical Area of Responsibility to the Army's Americal Division.  That area included a Communist stronghold called My Lai.


Damn, you are older than me.  I did not get to MCRD San Diego until 1980.   Semper Fi brother.  You can say anything you want about MCRD San Diego.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

mak2 said:


> If it was my kid he would have more problems than legal.


*Any Real Father Would Have Shaken the Teacher's Hand*

Why did you raise your kid to be a rapist?


----------



## mak2

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Any Real Father Would Have Shaken the Teacher's Hand*
> 
> Why did you raise your kid to be a rapist?


Hit my kid I don't care how old you are.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

mak2 said:


> Damn, you are older than me.  I did not get to MCRD San Diego until 1980.   Semper Fi brother.  You can say anything you want about MCRD San Diego.


*Clinton Ordered the Marines to Stop Wearing Dress Blues and Start Wearing Blue Dresses*

The WOKE Marine Corps is more Fidel than _fidelis._


----------



## Zincwarrior

mak2 said:


> Hit my kid I don't care how old you are.


Evidently he was arrested and charged per the article.


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> Sounds good to me.  And they made their ruling.  Right now, everything is just and fair.   But my educated guess is they will be pressured by far left groups, end up revoking the teacher's retirement pay, and he will face criminal charges.


It's interesting that you just admitted that it's leftist groups that have pressured school districts to NOT BEAT children.


----------



## LeftofLeft

francoHFW said:


> teachers know they can't hit students


Agreed. Can you tell students not to hit or body slam teachers?


----------



## Zincwarrior

Jimtown teacher faces charges
On late Thursday afternoon (March 3), the Elkhart County Sheriff's Office announced that Hosinski had been arrested, and that a request for a felony charge of battery had been sent to the county prosecutor's office.

School officials have also contacted the Department of Child Services and licensing officials with the Indiana Department of Education.


----------



## 22lcidw

bodecea said:


> Scum misogynist.


History.


----------



## mak2

Zincwarrior said:


> Jimtown teacher arrfaces charges
> On late Thursday afternoon (March 3), the Elkhart County Sheriff's Office announced that Hosinski had been arrested, and that a request for a felony charge of battery had been sent to the county prosecutor's office.
> 
> School officials have also contacted the Department of Child Services and licensing officials with the Indiana Department of Education.


Very good.


----------



## bodecea

Flash said:


> When I was in grade school in the 1950s it was common for a teacher to hold a little shithead accountable and that was a good thing.
> 
> Then you pathetic little pussy Karens put a stop to that and now the shitheads get away with everything.  Proud of yourself Moon Bat?


You are pro-child beating.


----------



## bodecea

22lcidw said:


> History.


Scum misogynist.....INCEL even?


----------



## bodecea

theHawk said:


> If the kid threatened to rape his daughter, yea.
> 
> Nothing wrong with a good old fashioned slap, if it is well deserved. But America is pussified now so everyone has to act outraged.


No...if the kid threatened to rape his daughter, he contacts the proper authorities.  If he has evidence that that was said and Admin does nothing, then he goes to the cops or the press and his union...


----------



## 22lcidw

SweetSue92 said:


> A nun slapped you for singing out of tune
> 
> And....you think this was great


It hurt. But I was wrong also. Remember. Back then nuns made a pittance and did their work for the love of their beliefs in a creator. To give of your life like they did at a cheap price for others based on faith is a true humble way. The world is much more expensive in these times. And we are a much more callous people.


----------



## bodecea

Zincwarrior said:


> Crimes should not be left up to the school board


Thus, that teacher should have made sure the cops were informed IF that student made such a threat.


----------



## 22lcidw

bodecea said:


> Scum misogynist.....INCEL even?


For defending women.


----------



## mak2

bodecea said:


> No...if the kid threatened to rape his daughter, he contacts the proper authorities.  If he has evidence that that was said and Admin does nothing, then he goes to the cops or the press and his union...


You know, like a mature, responsible adult.


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> Glad God is my judge and not you leftwingers.


You worship a child-beating god?


----------



## bodecea

22lcidw said:


> For defending women.


Nope, treating women as less-than.


----------



## bodecea

JOSweetHeart said:


> What do you recommend be done when someone goes as far as to threatening another person with something as bad as murder or rape? If a slap is going to happen at all, it most definitely had better not take place on the wrist!
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly


That child threatened that PROFESSIONAL man?   Prove it.


----------



## bodecea

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Jurinalists Tingle at the Junglification of White Youth*
> 
> Well, the brat is obviously a Whigger.  Doesn't that count with the media as a honorary Person of Color?


Fascinating....looking for ways to blame the child.


----------



## bodecea

JOSweetHeart said:


> No, but the child was threatening another which to me is what explains the reason for the big guy's choice of action. What if the potential rape victim is a person who is already no stranger to the act or even another illegal act of physical violence? That right there is another reason why I can only commend that teacher. Then there are those who may not have all that much of a support system to go home to in other words, parents or a guardian who will protect them sufficiently enough.
> 
> God bless you and them and that teacher always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. I still have yet to receive an answer to a question that I previously asked. Why did that student threaten to rape anyone?


Prove it?   And wouldn't a PROFESSIONAL contact Admin and the Authorities?


----------



## bodecea

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Clinton Ordered the Marines to Stop Wearing Dress Blues and Start Wearing Blue Dresses*
> 
> The WOKE Marine Corps is more Fidel than _fidelis._


How many times have uniforms changed in my Naval career......at least 5 times.   And we didn't really cry about it either.


----------



## bodecea

Looking back at the title of this thread...."beloved" teacher?   How many students and parents have come to his defense?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

bodecea said:


> That child threatened that PROFESSIONAL man?   Prove it.


The slap was in the defense of whoever was being threatened and if no authority person is going to be in the teacher's corner sufficiently enough due to the fact that the student had not yet carried out their chosen threat, then what other option did the teacher have? Would you rather him do more than just slap the threatening student? Perhaps doing more is what should have been done. Should a rape act or worse take place on whoever that student threatened to rape, who will be getting all of the blame then?

God bless you and that teacher always!!!

Holly


----------



## bodecea

JOSweetHeart said:


> The slap was in the defense of whoever was being threatened and if no authority person is going to be in the teacher's corner sufficiently enough due to the fact that the student had not yet carried out their chosen threat, then what other option did the teacher have? Would you rather him do more than just slap the threatening student? Perhaps doing more is what should have been done. Should a rape act or worse take place on whoever that student threatened to rape, who will be getting all of the blame then?
> 
> God bless you and that teacher always!!!
> 
> Holly


No it wasn't....he chased that kid down, slammed him against the wall and slapped him....a kid almost half his size.   I'm sure he felt like a big tough man doing that, eh?

And this defense is SOOOOOO ironic con-sidering how many on the Right are physically threatening people and their families and we even get such "tough guy" threats against posters here from some on the Right.


----------



## beautress

Mashmont said:


> Mike Hosinski of Jimtown High School in Elkhart, Indiana voluntarily resigned after surveillance footage shows him slapping a student in the hallway. causing the student to bang his head on the wall.  I believe the student ended up fine.    Holsinski was a beloved 40-year veteran social studies teacher who was slated to retire in June.   The school board accepted his resignation, barred him from school property, and allowed him to retain his retirement pension.  Instinctively, I side with the teacher,  but if it ended here, I would be satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana teacher slaps student: What we know about Jimtown High School, Mike Hosinski incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it won't end here, because there is a backstory.
> 
> Holsinski is an outspoken conservative who has been in trouble with Northern Indiana Atheists, a hate group, who filed a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation in 2019 after receiving complaints from a parent. _*According to an NIA documen*__*t posted on the organization’s website, “Hosinski has a history of state/church violations at Jimtown High School that has ranged from his teaching topics to his classroom decor.” Signs and bumper stickers hanging on the classroom walls feature a range of content from religious to anti-liberal propaganda.
> 
> In photos obtained by NIA, some of the posters and stickers found in the classroom said things like “Proud to be a conservative,” “Choose life, your mom did” and “Liberalism is a mental disorder.”  *_*“Hosinski told the class Hillary and Obama are criminals, President Donald Trump is great, and Democrats are liars. He told them abortion should be illegal,” the statement complaint alleged. “My student says ‘he told the class Bill Clinton’s friend takes little girls to a sex island and anyone who finds out is killed. Korea has nukes, something about Muslims taking over, and something about gay people getting married.’”  *The Elkhart Country Schools system removed these posters and items from his Hosinski's classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints prompt removal of political, religious materials from Jimtown High School classroom
> 
> 
> Northern Indiana Atheists notified the Elkhart County school district of its intent to file a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation after receiving complaints about Mike Hosinski, a longtime history teacher at the high school.
> 
> 
> 
> www.southbendtribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the hateful NIA has posted the video on youtube.  When you view NIA's website,  you see they embrace the entire Marxist spectrum of causes, BLM,  Antifa,  LGBT.  I don't have any doubt their funding comes from The Soros Organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABOUT NIA — Northern Indiana Atheists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> northernindianaatheists.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode just happened, but I can assure you this won't be the end.   See, Mr. Hosinger had the temerity to openly piss on the Marxist agenda,  and to ridicule their icons.  For 40 years he was untouchable. So the Marxist left will do everything in its power to make an example of him.  For starters, they will demand his pension be revoked.  Then they will sue the Elkhart School Board,  then they will prompt/pay the boy's parents to file a criminal and civil suit against Hosinski and the district.  They will try to imprison Hosinger, and basically ruin him and his family.   Because this is what Marxists do.  You see what they're doing to President Trump with frivolous suit after frivolous suit.  The left is going to make sure nobody EVER crosses them like that again, whether it be as a presidential candidate or a public school teacher.
> 
> I sympathize with Hosinger, because he's that rare teacher that who is trying to teach kids the truth.  It's such a shame that after 40 years of dealing with leftists from above and juvenile delinquents from below,  his sterling career has to end like this.   Reports say this particular student had threatened to rape Hosinger's daughter.  Trashy stuff like that.  He no doubt mouthed off to Hosinger in the hall,  and Hosinger lost his cool for a split second and slapped him.   It shouldn't negate his great career,  but we know it will.   50 years ago, that sort of thing wasn't uncommon.  Today, it will land you in prison.  If the kid were black, this would be front page news.  It might even go ahead of Ukraine.
> 
> Note:  I delayed my Lenten hiatus because I thought this story needed to be addressed.


Head injuries when young remanifest into early dementia, the kind that eventually kills the person 45 years later. That's a huge price to pay for making a mistake, even a big mistake. 

34 U.S. Code § 20341 - Child abuse reporting​
U.S. Code
Notes
prev next
(a)In general
(1)Covered professionals
A person who, while engaged in a professional capacity or activity described in subsection (b) on Federal land or in a federally operated (or contracted) facility, learns of facts that give reason to suspect that a child has suffered an incident of child abuse, shall as soon as possible make a report of the suspected abuse to the agency designated under subsection (d) and to the agency or agencies provided for in subsection (e), if applicable.
(2)Covered individuals
A covered individual who learns of facts that give reason to suspect that a child has suffered an incident of child abuse, including sexual abuse, shall as soon as possible make a report of the suspected abuse to the agency designated by the Attorney General under subsection (d).
(b)Covered professionalsPersons engaged in the following professions and activities are subject to the requirements of subsection (a)(1):
(1)
Physicians, dentists, medical residents or interns, hospital personnel and administrators, nurses, health care practitioners, chiropractors, osteopaths, pharmacists, optometrists, podiatrists, emergency medical technicians, ambulance drivers, undertakers, coroners, medical examiners, alcohol or drug treatment personnel, and persons performing a healing role or practicing the healing arts.
(2)
Psychologists, psychiatrists, and mental health professionals.
(3)
Social workers, licensed or unlicensed marriage, family, and individual counselors.
(4)
*Teachers, teacher’s aides or assistants, school counselors and guidance personnel, school officials, and school administrators.*
(5)
Child care workers and administrators.
(6)
Law enforcement personnel, probation officers, criminal prosecutors, and juvenile rehabilitation or detention facility employees.
(7)
Foster parents.
(8)
Commercial film and photo processors.

More here: 34 U.S. Code § 20341 -  Child abuse reporting


----------



## mak2

Just for perspective many people on this thread have taken the side of a child abuser simply because he is not only a child abuser, but a Trumpster.  So child abuse if good.


----------



## Flash

bodecea said:


> You are pro-child beating.




I am for discipline when discipline is needed.

Pussies like you wouldn't understand.  You grew up to be a stupid Liberal so it is apparent that nobody in your life ever taught you right from wrong.


----------



## bodecea

beautress said:


> Head injuries when young remanifest into early dementia, the kind that eventually kills the person 45 years later. That's a huge price to pay for making a mistake, even a big mistake.
> 
> 34 U.S. Code § 20341 - Child abuse reporting​
> U.S. Code
> Notes
> prev next
> (a)In general
> (1)Covered professionals
> A person who, while engaged in a professional capacity or activity described in subsection (b) on Federal land or in a federally operated (or contracted) facility, learns of facts that give reason to suspect that a child has suffered an incident of child abuse, shall as soon as possible make a report of the suspected abuse to the agency designated under subsection (d) and to the agency or agencies provided for in subsection (e), if applicable.
> (2)Covered individuals
> A covered individual who learns of facts that give reason to suspect that a child has suffered an incident of child abuse, including sexual abuse, shall as soon as possible make a report of the suspected abuse to the agency designated by the Attorney General under subsection (d).
> (b)Covered professionalsPersons engaged in the following professions and activities are subject to the requirements of subsection (a)(1):
> (1)
> Physicians, dentists, medical residents or interns, hospital personnel and administrators, nurses, health care practitioners, chiropractors, osteopaths, pharmacists, optometrists, podiatrists, emergency medical technicians, ambulance drivers, undertakers, coroners, medical examiners, alcohol or drug treatment personnel, and persons performing a healing role or practicing the healing arts.
> (2)
> Psychologists, psychiatrists, and mental health professionals.
> (3)
> Social workers, licensed or unlicensed marriage, family, and individual counselors.
> (4)
> *Teachers, teacher’s aides or assistants, school counselors and guidance personnel, school officials, and school administrators.*
> (5)
> Child care workers and administrators.
> (6)
> Law enforcement personnel, probation officers, criminal prosecutors, and juvenile rehabilitation or detention facility employees.
> (7)
> Foster parents.
> (8)
> Commercial film and photo processors.
> 
> More here: 34 U.S. Code § 20341 -  Child abuse reporting


Good thing there were cameras in the hallway and Gym Jordan wasn't a teacher there.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

bodecea said:


> No it wasn't....he chased that kid down, slammed him against the wall and slapped him....a kid almost half his size.   I'm sure he felt like a big tough man doing that, eh?
> 
> And this defense is SOOOOOO ironic con-sidering how many on the Right are physically threatening people and their families and we even get such "tough guy" threats against posters here from some on the Right.


If a big tough man is what the teacher feels like, I just have one thing to say about that. If you don't want that teacher playing such a game, tell that student to quit showing the teacher how it is done. After all, isn't big and tough what rape makes a rapist feel like? In other words, thank you for letting us know how far your brain train does not travel.

God bless you and that teacher always!!!

Holly


----------



## bodecea

mak2 said:


> Just for perspective many people on this thread have taken the side of a child abuser simply because he is not only a child abuser, but a Trumpster.  So child abuse if good.


And saying he was "beloved"....with no proof.


----------



## bodecea

JOSweetHeart said:


> If a big tough man is what the teacher feels like, I just have one thing to say about that. If you don't want that teacher playing such a game, tell that student to quit showing the teacher how it is done. After all, isn't big and tough what rape makes a rapist feel like? In other words, thank you for letting me know how far your brain train doesn't travel.
> 
> God bless you and that teacher always!!!
> 
> Holly


Keep blessing a child beating teacher....tells us a lot.  Bless your little heart.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

bodecea said:


> Keep blessing a child beating teacher....tells us a lot.  Bless your little heart.


Do keep in mind that I have not left you out even though you willingly come to the defense of someone who could already be a rapist which is way worse than what we know that the teacher is guilty of. In other words, being a cheerleader for a rape act only makes you just as guilty as the rapist if not more for being an enabler of such activity.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## mak2

bodecea said:


> And saying he was "beloved"....with no proof.


Yea, really think about this  In the Trump cult it does not matter what you do, just so you have your MAGA gear on display.  Then you can even beat kids, and the Trump cult will back you  This thread is really hard to stomach.


----------



## bodecea

mak2 said:


> Yea, really think about this  In the Trump cult it does not matter what you do, just so you have your MAGA gear on display.  Then you can even beat kids, and the Trump cult will back you  This thread is really hard to stomach.


Explains why they don't care about any crimes committed by the trumps and their trash.


----------



## francoHFW

LeftofLeft said:


> Agreed. Can you tell students not to hit or body slam teachers?


irrelevant to this and also illegal and verboten...


----------



## Godboy

Mashmont said:


> Mike Hosinski of Jimtown High School in Elkhart, Indiana voluntarily resigned after surveillance footage shows him slapping a student in the hallway. causing the student to bang his head on the wall.  I believe the student ended up fine.    Holsinski was a beloved 40-year veteran social studies teacher who was slated to retire in June.   The school board accepted his resignation, barred him from school property, and allowed him to retain his retirement pension.  Instinctively, I side with the teacher,  but if it ended here, I would be satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana teacher slaps student: What we know about Jimtown High School, Mike Hosinski incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it won't end here, because there is a backstory.
> 
> Holsinski is an outspoken conservative who has been in trouble with Northern Indiana Atheists, a hate group, who filed a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation in 2019 after receiving complaints from a parent. _*According to an NIA documen*__*t posted on the organization’s website, “Hosinski has a history of state/church violations at Jimtown High School that has ranged from his teaching topics to his classroom decor.” Signs and bumper stickers hanging on the classroom walls feature a range of content from religious to anti-liberal propaganda.
> 
> In photos obtained by NIA, some of the posters and stickers found in the classroom said things like “Proud to be a conservative,” “Choose life, your mom did” and “Liberalism is a mental disorder.”  *_*“Hosinski told the class Hillary and Obama are criminals, President Donald Trump is great, and Democrats are liars. He told them abortion should be illegal,” the statement complaint alleged. “My student says ‘he told the class Bill Clinton’s friend takes little girls to a sex island and anyone who finds out is killed. Korea has nukes, something about Muslims taking over, and something about gay people getting married.’”  *The Elkhart Country Schools system removed these posters and items from his Hosinski's classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints prompt removal of political, religious materials from Jimtown High School classroom
> 
> 
> Northern Indiana Atheists notified the Elkhart County school district of its intent to file a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation after receiving complaints about Mike Hosinski, a longtime history teacher at the high school.
> 
> 
> 
> www.southbendtribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the hateful NIA has posted the video on youtube.  When you view NIA's website,  you see they embrace the entire Marxist spectrum of causes, BLM,  Antifa,  LGBT.  I don't have any doubt their funding comes from The Soros Organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABOUT NIA — Northern Indiana Atheists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> northernindianaatheists.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode just happened, but I can assure you this won't be the end.   See, Mr. Hosinger had the temerity to openly piss on the Marxist agenda,  and to ridicule their icons.  For 40 years he was untouchable. So the Marxist left will do everything in its power to make an example of him.  For starters, they will demand his pension be revoked.  Then they will sue the Elkhart School Board,  then they will prompt/pay the boy's parents to file a criminal and civil suit against Hosinski and the district.  They will try to imprison Hosinger, and basically ruin him and his family.   Because this is what Marxists do.  You see what they're doing to President Trump with frivolous suit after frivolous suit.  The left is going to make sure nobody EVER crosses them like that again, whether it be as a presidential candidate or a public school teacher.
> 
> I sympathize with Hosinger, because he's that rare teacher that who is trying to teach kids the truth.  It's such a shame that after 40 years of dealing with leftists from above and juvenile delinquents from below,  his sterling career has to end like this.   Reports say this particular student had threatened to rape Hosinger's daughter.  Trashy stuff like that.  He no doubt mouthed off to Hosinger in the hall,  and Hosinger lost his cool for a split second and slapped him.   It shouldn't negate his great career,  but we know it will.   50 years ago, that sort of thing wasn't uncommon.  Today, it will land you in prison.  If the kid were black, this would be front page news.  It might even go ahead of Ukraine.
> 
> Note:  I delayed my Lenten hiatus because I thought this story needed to be addressed.


What exactly did this student do to deserve to be slapped? I can only envision a couple scenarios where that might be appropriate, but im doubtful this is one of them.


----------



## beautress

bodecea said:


> Good thing there were cameras in the hallway and Gym Jordan wasn't a teacher there.


This is both a medical issue and a child abuse issue. It is not a good/bad Trump nor a good/bad Biden issue. It's not even a Democrat/Republican/Independent issue. I'm pretty sure that since it broke a federal law, Jim Jordan would side with the law, as he always does. Even the Bible has an opinion on children:
*1 Corinthians 13:11*
_“When I was a child, I talked like a child, I thought like a child, I reasoned like a child. When I became a man, I put the ways of childhood behind me.”_

Step back. There was likely a 50 year difference in the age of the two participants. Both acted like a child.

That teacher needs help putting the ways of childhood behind him.

Nobody's perfect, however, and that's why we have behavioral laws in a case in which a child has received a blow to the head and faints. I know the case could be misconstrued as either love or ignorance. The medical reality of a blow to a head of a child, throwing an infant up in the air and catching him 3 or 4 times need to be taught to people who have children or deal with children and understand the damage that a blow to the head of any kind only leads to early death, mental illness, and delayed dementia. School curriculums should probably cover parenting skills around the 11th or 12th grade and be a prerequisite to graduation and/or receiving a GED. Tossing a baby in the air in fun can cause the brain to separate from the child's skull. You have no idea how many children are disabled for life before they can even talk should they go through what seems like innocent fun to one who is not informed about shaken baby syndrome. And children as young as 10 years old should know that ganging up on another kid and beating up on his head is very, very dangerous. And that's what I think.


----------



## Mashmont

bodecea said:


> Looking back at the title of this thread...."beloved" teacher?   How many students and parents have come to his defense?


Many.  The students staged a walkout in support of him, and parents got together a petition to the board to let him keep his benefits.   A beautiful tribute to an iconic teacher.


----------



## Winco

I’m glad to see most posters here say the teacher was wrong

You can’t just strike a kid like that.

But Mashmont must just be trolling for reactions.


----------



## mak2

Mashmont said:


> Many.  The students staged a walkout in support of him, and parents got together a petition to the board to let him keep his benefits.   A beautiful tribute to an iconic teacher.


So maybe when he gets out of prison he can come to all their birthday parties.


----------



## Mashmont

mak2 said:


> Yea, really think about this  In the Trump cult it does not matter what you do, just so you have your MAGA gear on display.  Then you can even beat kids, and the Trump cult will back you  This thread is really hard to stomach.


The guy retired.  He's out of the school system.  That's a fair settlement.  The board has made its decision.   Anything further is just vindictive political revenge.


----------



## Mashmont

Winco said:


> I’m glad to see most posters here say the teacher was wrong
> 
> You can’t just strike a kid like that.
> 
> But Mashmont must just be trolling for reactions.


I said the teacher was wrong, also. Have you not read my comments?  But I also see why he did it.


----------



## Mashmont

Godboy said:


> What exactly did this student do to deserve to be slapped? I can only envision a couple scenarios where that might be appropriate, but im doubtful this is one of them.


The report by other students is he threatened to rape the teacher's daughter, among other things.  You know, this guy works hard to help kids, but he's only human.  To have a kid say something like that is outrageous.  Just shows the poor parenting he received.


----------



## Mashmont

mak2 said:


> So maybe when he gets out of prison he can come to all their birthday parties.


I'm just glad God is my judge and not you 'compassionate' leftwingers.


----------



## Mashmont

bodecea said:


> Fascinating....looking for ways to blame the child.


It's such a shame the child grew up in a lax no doubt leftwing irreligious home.


----------



## mak2

Mashmont said:


> I'm just glad God is my judge and not you 'compassionate' leftwingers.


I am not a lefty by any means.


----------



## Mashmont

bodecea said:


> How many times have uniforms changed in my Naval career......at least 5 times.   And we didn't really cry about it either.


OMG.  Yet another screen beret.  Have I interrupted a stolen valor convention?


----------



## Mashmont

beautress said:


> Head injuries when young remanifest into early dementia, the kind that eventually kills the person 45 years later. That's a huge price to pay for making a mistake, even a big mistake.
> 
> 34 U.S. Code § 20341 - Child abuse reporting​
> U.S. Code
> Notes
> prev next
> (a)In general
> (1)Covered professionals
> A person who, while engaged in a professional capacity or activity described in subsection (b) on Federal land or in a federally operated (or contracted) facility, learns of facts that give reason to suspect that a child has suffered an incident of child abuse, shall as soon as possible make a report of the suspected abuse to the agency designated under subsection (d) and to the agency or agencies provided for in subsection (e), if applicable.
> (2)Covered individuals
> A covered individual who learns of facts that give reason to suspect that a child has suffered an incident of child abuse, including sexual abuse, shall as soon as possible make a report of the suspected abuse to the agency designated by the Attorney General under subsection (d).
> (b)Covered professionalsPersons engaged in the following professions and activities are subject to the requirements of subsection (a)(1):
> (1)
> Physicians, dentists, medical residents or interns, hospital personnel and administrators, nurses, health care practitioners, chiropractors, osteopaths, pharmacists, optometrists, podiatrists, emergency medical technicians, ambulance drivers, undertakers, coroners, medical examiners, alcohol or drug treatment personnel, and persons performing a healing role or practicing the healing arts.
> (2)
> Psychologists, psychiatrists, and mental health professionals.
> (3)
> Social workers, licensed or unlicensed marriage, family, and individual counselors.
> (4)
> *Teachers, teacher’s aides or assistants, school counselors and guidance personnel, school officials, and school administrators.*
> (5)
> Child care workers and administrators.
> (6)
> Law enforcement personnel, probation officers, criminal prosecutors, and juvenile rehabilitation or detention facility employees.
> (7)
> Foster parents.
> (8)
> Commercial film and photo processors.
> 
> More here: 34 U.S. Code § 20341 -  Child abuse reporting


I think the kid faked and exaggerated the fainting in order to get the teacher in trouble.  It didn't look like he was thrust into that wall very hard to me.


----------



## Mashmont

mak2 said:


> Just for perspective many people on this thread have taken the side of a child abuser simply because he is not only a child abuser, but a Trumpster.  So child abuse if good.


Nobody said that, so you're being dishonest.


----------



## beautress

bodecea said:


> Keep blessing a child beating teacher....tells us a lot.  Bless your little heart.


Bode, you are messing with a religious POV. Christians are required by the Kingdom of God to forgive assailants immediately because our Lord took pity on those throwing blunt objects and spears at him were forgiven by Jesus own words, "Father, forgive them for they know not what they do," from beginning to end of his unfair punishment. His words and his example are dear to those as close to God as the object of your critique. Those who are members of the Kingdom were misunderstood from day one. Their rulers amused themselves by throwing men, women, and their children into the lion pit, or other method of slow death. Eleven of Jesus' handpicked apostles met with a death as horrid as his for talking about the love of God for child-beating teachers and other sinners of every make and model. We are required to have pity on those who err and expect abuse from those who are unbelievers in God's greatest gift to human beings--his son who sacrificed his holy life to be the Lamb of God for those who believe in his life and teachings.


----------



## mak2

Mashmont said:


> Nobody said that, so you're being dishonest.


I am not arguing about that, read the thread.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Flash said:


> When I was in grade school in the 1950s it was common for a teacher to hold a little shithead accountable and that was a good thing.
> 
> Then you pathetic little pussy Karens put a stop to that and now the shitheads get away with everything.  Proud of yourself Moon Bat?


You belong in a mental ward.


----------



## Jarlaxle

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Any Real Father Would Have Shaken the Teacher's Hand*
> 
> Why did you raise your kid to be a rapist?


You're subhuman.


----------



## Mashmont

mak2 said:


> I am not arguing about that, read the thread.


All I'm saying is the just conclusion was reached.  He paid for a split second of impatience by having to retire early and forfeit three month's salary, which was probably about $15,000.  A handsome fine, if you ask me.  There should be no further action.  But the vindictive left will make sure there is.


----------



## Mashmont

mak2 said:


> If it was my kid he would have more problems than legal.


So if your reaction to violence is more violence,  how does that make you any better of what you're calling the teacher?


----------



## Jarlaxle

22lcidw said:


> It hurt. But I was wrong also. Remember. Back then nuns made a pittance and did their work for the love of their beliefs in a creator. To give of your life like they did at a cheap price for others based on faith is a true humble way. The world is much more expensive in these times. And we are a much more callous people.


You sound like a battered woman.


----------



## GMCGeneral

frigidweirdo said:


> You think it's appropriate for teachers to physically assault students?


Gee, it worked back in the day when teachers and principals applied the Board of Education to rhe Seat of Knowledge.


----------



## mak2

Mashmont said:


> So if your reaction to violence is more violence,  how does that make you any better of what you're calling the teacher?


Cause I dont abuse children.  This thread is too stupid.


----------



## Mashmont

Indiana teacher who hit student is arrested and could face battery charge
					

Mike Hosinski was arrested late Thursday afternoon after being caught on video hitting a student on the head.




					www.yahoo.com
				



Hosinksi was arrested and charged with battery.

This is really shameful IMHO.  But I predicted it.  And that's just the beginning.


----------



## Mashmont

mak2 said:


> Cause I dont abuse children.  This thread is too stupid.


Hosinski doesn't either.  This was a blip on a stellar career.


----------



## Mashmont

JOSweetHeart said:


> What do you recommend be done when someone goes as far as to threatening another person with something as bad as murder or rape? If a slap is going to happen at all, it most definitely had better not take place on the wrist!
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly


She thinks it's not a problem for ill-raised kids to make violent threats to teachers.


----------



## Godboy

Mashmont said:


> The report by other students is he threatened to rape the teacher's daughter, among other things.  You know, this guy works hard to help kids, but he's only human.  To have a kid say something like that is outrageous.  Just shows the poor parenting he received.


Interesting. Im trying to imagine what I would have done in his shoes. Slapping him would certainly enter my head. Whether or not I would do it is another question. Probably not.


----------



## toobfreak

MarcATL said:


> Is the child *black*?
> 
> There's your answer.



SHUT UP AHOLE


----------



## LeftofLeft

francoHFW said:


> irrelevant to this and also illegal and verboten...


According to what standards?


----------



## Jarlaxle

Flash said:


> I am for discipline when discipline is needed.
> 
> Pussies like you wouldn't understand.  You grew up to be a stupid Liberal so it is apparent that nobody in your life ever taught you right from wrong.


You are a sick pervert who salivates at the thought of hurting a child.


----------



## Jarlaxle

GMCGeneral said:


> Gee, it worked back in the day when teachers and principals applied the Board of Education to rhe Seat of Knowledge.


I'm sure you long for the days when you could keep your wife in line with a good beating.


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> Many.  The students staged a walkout in support of him, and parents got together a petition to the board to let him keep his benefits.   A beautiful tribute to an iconic teacher.


You have a link to that, right?


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

Jarlaxle said:


> You belong in a mental ward.


Hey you little cockless pussy. If I was your teacher I would have knocked the mother fucking shit out of you.

You weak dust breather. We need men, not girlie fags like your you fucking ass hole


----------



## evenflow1969

Mashmont said:


> Mike Hosinski of Jimtown High School in Elkhart, Indiana voluntarily resigned after surveillance footage shows him slapping a student in the hallway. causing the student to bang his head on the wall.  I believe the student ended up fine.    Holsinski was a beloved 40-year veteran social studies teacher who was slated to retire in June.   The school board accepted his resignation, barred him from school property, and allowed him to retain his retirement pension.  Instinctively, I side with the teacher,  but if it ended here, I would be satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana teacher slaps student: What we know about Jimtown High School, Mike Hosinski incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it won't end here, because there is a backstory.
> 
> Holsinski is an outspoken conservative who has been in trouble with Northern Indiana Atheists, a hate group, who filed a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation in 2019 after receiving complaints from a parent. _*According to an NIA documen*__*t posted on the organization’s website, “Hosinski has a history of state/church violations at Jimtown High School that has ranged from his teaching topics to his classroom decor.” Signs and bumper stickers hanging on the classroom walls feature a range of content from religious to anti-liberal propaganda.
> 
> In photos obtained by NIA, some of the posters and stickers found in the classroom said things like “Proud to be a conservative,” “Choose life, your mom did” and “Liberalism is a mental disorder.”  *_*“Hosinski told the class Hillary and Obama are criminals, President Donald Trump is great, and Democrats are liars. He told them abortion should be illegal,” the statement complaint alleged. “My student says ‘he told the class Bill Clinton’s friend takes little girls to a sex island and anyone who finds out is killed. Korea has nukes, something about Muslims taking over, and something about gay people getting married.’”  *The Elkhart Country Schools system removed these posters and items from his Hosinski's classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints prompt removal of political, religious materials from Jimtown High School classroom
> 
> 
> Northern Indiana Atheists notified the Elkhart County school district of its intent to file a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation after receiving complaints about Mike Hosinski, a longtime history teacher at the high school.
> 
> 
> 
> www.southbendtribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the hateful NIA has posted the video on youtube.  When you view NIA's website,  you see they embrace the entire Marxist spectrum of causes, BLM,  Antifa,  LGBT.  I don't have any doubt their funding comes from The Soros Organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABOUT NIA — Northern Indiana Atheists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> northernindianaatheists.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode just happened, but I can assure you this won't be the end.   See, Mr. Hosinger had the temerity to openly piss on the Marxist agenda,  and to ridicule their icons.  For 40 years he was untouchable. So the Marxist left will do everything in its power to make an example of him.  For starters, they will demand his pension be revoked.  Then they will sue the Elkhart School Board,  then they will prompt/pay the boy's parents to file a criminal and civil suit against Hosinski and the district.  They will try to imprison Hosinger, and basically ruin him and his family.   Because this is what Marxists do.  You see what they're doing to President Trump with frivolous suit after frivolous suit.  The left is going to make sure nobody EVER crosses them like that again, whether it be as a presidential candidate or a public school teacher.
> 
> I sympathize with Hosinger, because he's that rare teacher that who is trying to teach kids the truth.  It's such a shame that after 40 years of dealing with leftists from above and juvenile delinquents from below,  his sterling career has to end like this.   Reports say this particular student had threatened to rape Hosinger's daughter.  Trashy stuff like that.  He no doubt mouthed off to Hosinger in the hall,  and Hosinger lost his cool for a split second and slapped him.   It shouldn't negate his great career,  but we know it will.   50 years ago, that sort of thing wasn't uncommon.  Today, it will land you in prison.  If the kid were black, this would be front page news.  It might even go ahead of Ukraine.
> 
> Note:  I delayed my Lenten hiatus because I thought this story needed to be addressed.


Lol if the cowardly prick had assaulted my son he would have had a great deal more to worry about than the school board. Assaulting a minor is illegal and cowardly.


----------



## whoisit

JOSweetHeart said:


> What is the student guilty of saying or doing that led to them getting such a response?
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



God bless the teacher and hope he is ok. The little hoodlum who said such a thing needed a good whipping, maybe not a slap.
God said if you love your child you will beat him,I take this meaning, correct him so is this what you mean about God blessing this brat or was you talking about the teacher?
It is against the law now but I have received some good whippings and given some too.

Now this is what I call loving your child, beat the hell out of him to teach him some sense maybe save his life? I prefer a switch so I don't hurt my hand but this will work in a pinch,


----------



## Flash

Jarlaxle said:


> You belong in a mental ward.




Is that right, Karen?


----------



## whoisit

Superbadbrutha said:


> Spoken like a REAL Father.



I feel sorry for your son then, so what if he said he was going to rape your daughter would that be ok?


----------



## Flash

Jarlaxle said:


> You are a sick pervert who salivates at the thought of hurting a child.




Sometimes kids need to know that there are boundaries.  You can teach them that without being abusive.

If they don't learn boundaries they grow up to be stupid Moon Bats.  You know, like you.


----------



## whoisit

Burgermeister said:


> I'd go kick that teacher's ass the second I heard about this if that was my child.
> 
> And he should be arrested, not just fired.



So your child would talk like this to a elder? Have fun visiting him in prison if your not careful. Kid threatens to rape your daughter and thats ok?
I don't agree with what the teacher did but he has a reason to be so nuts ,he has been around kids without parents for so long,mothers now work and many dads are MIA.


----------



## francoHFW

LeftofLeft said:


> According to what standards?


Has nothing to do with this case, and violence of any kind will get you fired and or arrested....


----------



## whoisit

francoHFW said:


> Has nothing to do with this case, and violence of any kind will get you fired and or arrested....



Yes it will and now you can't even whip your own kids. 
I know some parents use to say " this is going to hurt me more than you " I can tell you now they were lying. lol. I'm just kidding ,sorta.


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> It's such a shame the child grew up in a lax no doubt leftwing irreligious home.


Sounds more like Daddy was a Jan 6th thug.


----------



## bodecea

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Hey you little cockless pussy. If I was your teacher I would have knocked the mother fucking shit out of you.
> 
> You weak dust breather. We need men, not girlie fags like your you fucking ass hole


Typical right-wing threats of violence, while safe behind an anonymous nic.


----------



## whoisit

Flash said:


> Sometimes kids need to know that there are boundaries.  You can teach them that without being abusive.
> 
> If they don't learn boundaries they grow up to be stupid Moon Bats.  You know, like you.



How many kids have you raised and are they productive independent citizens now?


----------



## Burgermeister

He was arrested. Good.


----------



## Flash

whoisit said:


> How many kids have you raised and are they productive independent citizens now?


I have two sons and they are doing great. 

My wife is a retired school teacher.  Taught for 30 years.  She never hit a student but she said there were several of the little shits that sure as hell deserved it.

One of the reason it is so hard to get teachers nowadays is because there is little discipline in the schools.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Flash said:


> Is that right, Karen?


Do you get aroused at the thought of hurting achild?


----------



## Flash

Jarlaxle said:


> Do you get aroused at the thought of hurting achild?




You know that the kid that the teacher slapped threatened to kill the teacher, don't you?


----------



## Jarlaxle

whoisit said:


> Yes it will and now you can't even whip your own kids.
> I know some parents use to say " this is going to hurt me more than you " I can tell you now they were lying. lol. I'm just kidding ,sorta.


Sick, twisted perverts getting their rocks off hurting children.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Flash said:


> You know that the kid that the teacher slapped threatened to kill the teacher, don't you?


So he claims.


----------



## GMCGeneral

Jarlaxle said:


> I'm sure you long for the days when you could keep your wife in line with a good beating.


So you want kids to be completely out of control, undisciplined, unprincipled.


----------



## Flash

Jarlaxle said:


> So he claims.


You are confused about this so let me 'splain.

Back in the 1950 when I went to elementary school teachers were allowed to paddle students.  Parents usually backed them up.  Kids knew they couldn't get away with much.  If a student threatened to kill a teacher like the little shit in the story there would be hell to pay.  The US was number one in the world in education.

Nowadays discipline in schools is close to non existent.  The US hardly makes it in the  top 20 in the world in education and nobody wants to be a teacher anymore.

You stupid Liberals fuck up everything you touch and education is near the top of the things you have fucked up.


----------



## whoisit

Jarlaxle said:


> Sick, twisted perverts getting their rocks off hurting children.


Stop being so dramatic nobody has hurt a kid ,maybe the kids feelings got hurt, making light of the insanity going on is all.


----------



## whoisit

Jarlaxle said:


> So he claims.



So the teacher is lying? It's a shame he taught these children for 50 years and right before retiring slaps a kid.


----------



## Jarlaxle

GMCGeneral said:


> So you want kids to be completely out of control, undisciplined, unprincipled.



Try out for the Olympics. Those wild leaps should get you on the track and field team.


Flash said:


> You are confused about this so let me 'splain.
> 
> Back in the 1950 when I went to elementary school teachers were allowed to paddle students.  Parents usually backed them up.  Kids knew they couldn't get away with much.  If a student threatened to kill a teacher like the little shit in the story there would be hell to pay.  The US was number one in the world in education.
> 
> Nowadays discipline in schools is close to non existent.  The US hardly makes it in the  top 20 in the world in education and nobody wants to be a teacher anymore.
> 
> You stupid Liberals fuck up everything you touch and education is near the top of the things you have fucked up.


That's not even a GOOD deflection.


----------



## bodecea

Flash said:


> You know that the kid that the teacher slapped threatened to kill the teacher, don't you?


Ah, the story changes.


----------



## AsherN

Mashmont said:


> That's true, but imprisonment for this?  Unreasonable.


It's assault and battery on a minor.


----------



## Mashmont

Godboy said:


> Interesting. Im trying to imagine what I would have done in his shoes. Slapping him would certainly enter my head. Whether or not I would do it is another question. Probably not.





Mashmont said:


> Indiana teacher who hit student is arrested and could face battery charge
> 
> 
> Mike Hosinski was arrested late Thursday afternoon after being caught on video hitting a student on the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hosinksi was arrested and charged with battery.
> 
> This is really shameful IMHO.  But I predicted it.  And that's just the beginning.


I've always said a hallmark of atheism is hardness of heart, and we see it right here with those who want this man's life ruined over this.   Right now would be an opportunity for the boy's parents to do the Christian thing and ask that all charges be dropped.   In a just and decent world,  the boy and his parents feel awful right now.


----------



## AsherN

Mashmont said:


> OK, guys.  This thread isn't about Mashmont. It's about this excellent teacher who was forced out because of an unfortunate incident.  Let's stick to that topic.  OK?  Thanks.


It's not an "unfortunate incident". He assaulted a minor under his care.


----------



## Mashmont

AsherN said:


> It's assault and battery on a minor.


You don't ruin a man over this.  He resigned.  That's enough.


----------



## Mashmont

Jarlaxle said:


> Do you get aroused at the thought of hurting achild?


Atheists talk in such an ugly manner.


----------



## WinterBorn

So let me get this straight.    This teacher violated a lot of rules with his class decorations and shit.    But since he is a conservative, you think he should be able to break the rules.

This teacher hit a student.    *HIT.A.Student*     And you want to give him a pass because he is a conservative?   You think he is being fired for being a conservative and the beating a student was just window dressing.

Have I about got that right?


----------



## francoHFW

whoisit said:


> Yes it will and now you can't even whip your own kids.
> I know some parents use to say " this is going to hurt me more than you " I can tell you now they were lying. lol. I'm just kidding ,sorta.


Parents can...to a point...


----------



## Jarlaxle

Mashmont said:


> Atheists talk in such an ugly manner.


Did you quote the correct post?


----------



## Mashmont

Jarlaxle said:


> Did you quote the correct post?


I certainly did.

If you don't hurt for this great teacher,  I wonder if you're human.


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> You don't ruin a man over this.  He resigned.  That's enough.


Yes you do if he's a licensed teacher.   Tho apparently we learn to EXPECT physical abuse of students in religious schools.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> 40-year sterling history?  I think you have to consider that.



Once he struck the kid, his 40 year record went out the window.

And didn't the school have trouble with him and the Church & State thing?   Wasn't he reported and/or reprimmanded for stuff pertaining to his political opinions and religious beliefs?    Not quite "sterling" history.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> So let me get this straight.    This teacher violated a lot of rules with his class decorations and shit.    But since he is a conservative, you think he should be able to break the rules.
> 
> This teacher hit a student.    *HIT.A.Student*     And you want to give him a pass because he is a conservative?   You think he is being fired for being a conservative and the beating a student was just window dressing.
> 
> Have I about got that right?


He should should resign as he did, receive full pension, and that should be the end of it.  No charges.  He's had a great career and is revered by the community.   He has built up enough goodwill to offset a momentary blip.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> Once he struck the kid, his 40 year record went out the window.
> 
> And didn't the school have trouble with him and the Church & State thing?   Wasn't he reported and/or reprimmanded for stuff pertaining to his political opinions and religious beliefs?    Not quite "sterling" history.


So typical that an atheist would have zero compassion here.


----------



## francoHFW

Flash said:


> I have two sons and they are doing great.
> 
> My wife is a retired school teacher.  Taught for 30 years.  She never hit a student but she said there were several of the little shits that sure as hell deserved it.
> 
> One of the reason it is so hard to get teachers nowadays is because there is little discipline in the schools.


Plus they are underfunded by the GOP  in the most unequal country in the modern world...great job!


----------



## Mashmont

bodecea said:


> Yes you do if he's a licensed teacher.   Tho apparently we learn to EXPECT physical abuse of students in religious schools.


The cold hard-hearted atheists really showing their colors with their vindictiveness towards this good man.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Mashmont said:


> I certainly did.
> 
> If you don't hurt for this great teacher,  I wonder if you're human.


Are you on mind altering chemicals?


----------



## AsherN

Mashmont said:


> You don't ruin a man over this.  He resigned.  That's enough.


It's assault on a minor. Aggravated by the fact that it's a student in the school where he teaches therefore under his care. Absolutely you press charges. So much for the law and order right.


----------



## francoHFW

Mashmont said:


> He should should resign as he did, receive full pension, and that should be the end of it.  No charges.  He's had a great career and is revered by the community.   He has built up enough goodwill to offset a momentary blip.


Who says he's revered, your crap propaganda? lol


----------



## Mashmont

Jarlaxle said:


> Are you on mind altering chemicals?


I wonder the same about you to speak in such an ugly manner.


----------



## Mashmont

AsherN said:


> It's assault on a minor. Aggravated by the fact that it's a student in the school where he teaches therefore under his care. Absolutely you press charges. So much for the law and order right.


This is the guy who thinks anything goes.  Now he's all for forcing his beliefs on others.  Shameful.


----------



## Mashmont

Boy, the leftwing atheists are easy on the bad people and rigidly tough against the good people.  Always poor judgment on their part.


----------



## AsherN

Mashmont said:


> This is the guy who thinks anything goes.  Now he's all for forcing his beliefs on others.  Shameful.


I live by more rules than you do. Aren't you supposed to be off USMB for Lent? or is that a rule you can just ignore if you feel like it? Cafeteria Catholic much?


----------



## Mashmont

AsherN said:


> I live by more rules than you do. Aren't you supposed to be off USMB for Lent? or is that a rule you can just ignore if you feel like it? Cafeteria Catholic much?


There we go.  Atheists have two standards.  One for Christians and a lower one for themselves.  What are YOU doing for Lent?


----------



## Mashmont

francoHFW said:


> Who says he's revered, your crap propaganda? lol


Read any of the articles.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Jarlaxle said:


> Are you on mind altering chemicals?


There is some question as to whether he's actually a masquerading troll.


----------



## Mashmont

If you don't ache for this man and his family right now, as he is facing arrest,  one has to wonder if you're human.  Do you people have souls?


----------



## Mashmont

Zincwarrior said:


> There is some question as to whether he's actually a masquerading troll.


That's off-topic.  Mashmont is not the topic of the thread.  The topic is about the difficult times of a great teacher.  If you can't stay on topic,  please go elsewhere.  Thanks.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Mashmont said:


> There we go.  Atheists have two standards.  One for Christians and a lower one for themselves.  What are YOU doing for Lent?


What are YOU doing here despite your Lenten vow? Are you even Catholic or just a troll,?


----------



## Zincwarrior

Mashmont said:


> That's off-topic.  Mashmont is not the topic of the thread.  The topic is about the difficult times of a great teacher.  If you can't stay on topic,  please go elsewhere.  Thanks.


You have submitted no evidence he's a good teacher much less great. All we see is a child abuser. The rest is your typed vomitous filth.


----------



## AsherN

Mashmont said:


> There we go.  Atheists have two standards.  One for Christians and a lower one for themselves.  What are YOU doing for Lent?


Jews don't do Lent


----------



## Winco

Mashmont said:


> I'm just glad God is my judge and not you 'compassionate' leftwingers.


LOLLLOLLLLOL

God is not your JUDGE.   IMO.

If SO,
What will your GOD judge you upon?

1)  Is it about faith and belief?
2). Is it about the characteristics/values you have lived by?
3). Can you murder someone then after conviction claim you 'believe in christ' and still get into this heaven?
4). Can you just live a caring life, yet deny there is a GOD that had a son named Jesus, and still get into 'heaven' while denying there is a God but living a productive life?

Help me understand the GOD that you think allows the entrance into Heaven.


----------



## Mashmont

AsherN said:


> Jews don't do Lent


Great, then MYOB.


----------



## AsherN

Mashmont said:


> Great, then MYOB.


From the guy who questions my observance. You can't even keep yours.


----------



## Mashmont

AsherN said:


> From the guy who questions my observance. You can't even keep yours.


You don't even believe in the teachings of your faith.  Now,  enough of your trying to get off the OP and make it about Mashmont.   This thread is about this great teacher who is going through a difficult time right now.   He needs our prayers.


----------



## AsherN

Mashmont said:


> You don't even believe in the teachings of your faith.  Now,  enough of your trying to get off the OP and make it about Mashmont.   This thread is about this great teacher who is going through a difficult time right now.   He needs our prayers.


He needs a prison sentence


----------



## AsherN

Mashmont said:


> You don't even believe in the teachings of your faith.  Now,  enough of your trying to get off the OP and make it about Mashmont.   This thread is about this great teacher who is going through a difficult time right now.   He needs our prayers.


You know nothing about my faith.


----------



## Mashmont

AsherN said:


> He needs a prison sentence


Ah the heartless athiests, so full of compassion. Enforcing THEIR rules on others.


----------



## AsherN

Mashmont said:


> Ah the heartless athiests, so full of compassion. Enforcing THEIR rules on others.


Because you don't want to enforce your religious rules on others.

He assaulted a child under his care. He broke a trust. he deserves prison.


----------



## Mashmont

AsherN said:


> You know nothing about my faith.





AsherN said:


> Because you don't want to enforce your religious rules on others.
> 
> He assaulted a child under his care. He broke a trust. he deserves prison.


Glad God is my judge and not you atheists.  God looks at the totality of someone's life.  He has done a great service for thousands of kids,  steering them into Christian decent living and away from destructive Marxist leftwing teaching.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> So typical that an atheist would have zero compassion here.



So I am the bad one because I do not accept violence between a teacher and student?


----------



## AsherN

Mashmont said:


> Ah the heartless *athiests*, so full of compassion. Enforcing THEIR rules on others.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Boy, the leftwing atheists are easy on the bad people and rigidly tough against the good people.  Always poor judgment on their part.



You love claiming what other people think, don't you?

I think any adult who hits a child that is not their own should be arrested.  Period.


----------



## AsherN

Mashmont said:


> Glad God is my judge and not you atheists.  God looks at the totality of someone's life.  He has done a great service for thousands of kids,  steering them into Christian decent living and away from destructive Marxist leftwing teaching.


Until you die, *Dina d'malkhuta dina.*
The Law of the land is the Law


----------



## Mashmont

Guys, I'm going to bed.  Let this be the last word.  The case is pretty clear.  This man should not face prison.  I ask the leftwingers please have the decency to not respond futher.  I am nauseous from reading godless venom.  Christian conservatives, you may continue responding.   Thanks.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Mashmont said:


> You don't even believe in the teachings of your faith.  Now,  enough of your trying to get off the OP and make it about Mashmont.   This thread is about this great teacher who is going through a difficult time right now.   He needs our prayers.


Great like the size of my old man ass is great. Prove it or shut up.


----------



## AsherN

Mashmont said:


> Guys, I'm going to bed.  Let this be the last word.  The case is pretty clear.  This man should not face prison.  I ask the leftwingers please have the decency to not respond futher.  I am nauseous from reading godless venom.  Christian conservatives, you may continue responding.   Thanks.


Great, we should be Mashmont free until Easter. Unless he breaks lent again.


----------



## SweetSue92

So, here we go again. I think there's something between:

Great teacher <-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------> Prison

He wasn't a great teacher, even aside from striking a child, if he was propagandizing his students. But PRISON, really? Not jail. PRISON?


----------



## candycorn

White 6 said:


> I have no problem with the paddle.  It should have never left the classroom.  But, to follow a kid half his size down the hall, slap in the face or head, hard enough to bounce him off the wall and leave him in a heap, is asking for dismissal.  We do not know the backstory of how the incident began.  But you are correct, at least that a costly lawsuit is coming to both the school system and that former teacher, who failed to keep his emotions in check.  He may or may not have been a good or even a great teacher, but it is true, a hundred attaboys can be wiped out by one aw shit.  I wish him luck in his retirement.




Never had a problem with kids getting paddled.  Two adults in the room where it happens, 3 swats to the backside with a lecture on why it happened...  no problem with it at all.  The school I went to way back in the day in suburban Houston was not much to look at but they had corporal punishment down to a science.  

I often think that if we had mandatory minimums for first time offenses, you'd have less habitual crime down the line.  Strict incarceration, 6 weeks; no social media, no home cooking, visitations on weekends only if you don't act up....  for B-Misdemeanors like shoplifting is just a taste of what you're in for if you keep it up.  Nothing else seems to have worked so why not try it.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Mashmont said:


> Guys, I'm going to bed.  Let this be the last word.  The case is pretty clear.  This man should not face prison.  I ask the leftwingers please have the decency to not respond futher.  I am nauseous from reading godless venom.  Christian conservatives, you may continue responding.   Thanks.


You're so full of shit it's bubbling out your ears.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Guys, I'm going to bed.  Let this be the last word.  The case is pretty clear.  This man should not face prison.  I ask the leftwingers please have the decency to not respond futher.  I am nauseous from reading godless venom.  Christian conservatives, you may continue responding.   Thanks.



The case is absolutely clear.   He is on video striking a student.    There are consequences for our actions.


----------



## Blues Man

Mashmont said:


> Very heartening that atheists are so concerned, but as stated in the OP,  I felt this important topic needed to be discussed, so I delayed in order to cover it.


No you're just another hypocrite pretending to be religious


----------



## Blues Man

JOSweetHeart said:


> Stupid is one thing, but life altering and not in a good way is a whole other ball field. What was the student's reason for shooting off their mouth in such a way in the first place?
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly


Gee maybe the teacher who is supposed to be a professional and trained to deal with children should have asked himself that question before he backhanded the kid across the face.

If that teacher was so afraid of a kid half his size that he had to resort to violence he shouldn;t be allowed anywhere near other people's children


----------



## Blues Man

Mashmont said:


> Intelligent people see extenuating circumstances.  Like here.


A little kid mouthing off doesn't meet the standard of extenuating circumstances


----------



## Blues Man

Mashmont said:


> In a more civilized time, the boy would have appeared with his parents and apologized to Mr. Hosinsky for being disrespectful.  But those things have been intentionally eroded away by the Marixst left.


In a more civilized time an adult wouldn't feel the need to physically abuse another person's child

You forget that this asshole is supposed to be a professional and supposedly has been trained to deal with children.  If he can't control himself he has no business being a teacher and that kid's parents should press charges


----------



## Blues Man

bodecea said:


> I'm afraid that one would be ok with it.........


No he's just another hypocrite


----------



## mak2

I wonder if you Trump types would back him like this if he had a BLM banner hanging in his room and abused a child.  We will never know, well, yea we do.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

whoisit said:


> I feel sorry for your son then, so what if he said he was going to rape your daughter would that be ok?


Really?  How about you take the kid to the front office and call his parents.  See then I will deal with him, but don't think you can slap my kid like that without some repercussions.


----------



## Mashmont

Look at this.  I wake up and see 13 leftwing posts after I expressly demanded you stop.  But I will be damned if a bunch of leftwing snerts get the last word on MY thread.

You people are the ones who would have a parent arrested who spanked their child.   A kid can threaten a teacher's daughter with rape,  and the teacher is not allowed to discipline a student.  THIS is the low level  you're taking the country to.

While children in the Ukraine are acting like adults, taking up arms, defending their country, you leftwingers are making our kids into little soft mixtures of jello and marshmallow.  It's DESPICABLE.


----------



## Blues Man

mak2 said:


> I wonder if you Trump types would back him like this if he had a BLM banner hanging in his room and abused a child.  We will never know, well, yea we do.


If it was a Black teacher hitting a White kid the hoods and flaming crosses would be out right fucking quick


----------



## Blues Man

Mashmont said:


> Look at this.  I wake up and see 13 leftwing posts after I expressly demanded you stop.  But I will be damned if a bunch of leftwing snerts get the last word on MY thread.
> 
> You people are the ones who would have a parent arrested who spanked their child.   A kid can threaten a teacher's daughter with rape,  and the teacher is not allowed to discipline a student.  THIS is the low level  you're taking the country to.
> 
> While children in the Ukraine are acting like adults, taking up arms, defending their country, you leftwingers are making our kids into little soft mixtures of jello and marshmallow.  It's DESPICABLE.


Fuck you.

Your "demands" mean nothing especially coming from a self acclaimed Christian who can't even honor a simple promise to his god to stay off the board for a little while.

I bet you pick a list of 1000 things you "give up for lent" then by attrition you manage to actually honor one of them.  Hypocrite


----------



## Mashmont

Blues Man said:


> Fuck you.
> 
> Your "demands" mean nothing especially coming from a self acclaimed Christian who can't even honor a simple promise to his god to stay off the board for a little while.
> 
> I bet you pick a list of 1000 things you "give up for lent" then by attrition you manage to actually honor one of them.  Hypocrite


You don't get the last word, leftwing hypocrite.  Sorry.


----------



## Blues Man

Mashmont said:


> You don't get the last word, leftwing hypocrite.  Sorry.


Hypocrite


----------



## Mashmont

Blues Man said:


> Hypocrite


You can change.


----------



## Blues Man

Mashmont said:


> You can change.


You can act like the Christian you claim to be

Or maybe you can't


----------



## Mashmont

Blues Man said:


> You can act like the Christian you claim to be
> 
> Or maybe you can't


So you think I act like you, I guess.
OK, stop diverting my thread.  No more comments.  Thanks.


----------



## Blues Man

Mashmont said:


> So you think I act like you, I guess.
> OK, stop diverting my thread.  No more comments.  Thanks.


No I think you ARE a hypocrite because your actions prove it

And I don;t take orders from you


----------



## Mashmont

Blues Man said:


> No I think you ARE a hypocrite because your actions prove it
> 
> And I don;t take orders from you


Weak leftwingers.  I'm sick of y'all ruining the country.


----------



## Blues Man

Mashmont said:


> Weak leftwingers.  I'm sick of y'all ruining the country.


Like I said I'm no left winger but you can't comprehend the world and all it's nuances unless you reduce it all to just 2 options

So you're a dim witted, hypocrite


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Mashmont said:


> You don't ruin a man over this.  He resigned.  That's enough.


Easy to say when it isn't your kid.


----------



## Mashmont

Blues Man said:


> Like I said I'm no left winger but you can't comprehend the world and all it's nuances unless you reduce it all to just 2 options


You talk just like it.  I've yet to see you say a conservative thing on here.  You're a leftwinger.  Just own it.


----------



## Mashmont

Superbadbrutha said:


> Easy to say when it isn't your kid.


The kid owes the teacher an apology.  In better times like the 1950s, that would have happened.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Mashmont said:


> Look at this.  I wake up and see 13 leftwing posts after I expressly demanded you stop.  But I will be damned if a bunch of leftwing snerts get the last word on MY thread.
> 
> You people are the ones who would have a parent arrested who spanked their child.   A kid can threaten a teacher's daughter with rape,  and the teacher is not allowed to discipline a student.  THIS is the low level  you're taking the country to.
> 
> While children in the Ukraine are acting like adults, taking up arms, defending their country, you leftwingers are making our kids into little soft mixtures of jello and marshmallow.  It's DESPICABLE.


Give that weak shit a rest, when I was in school we got paddled not slapped in the face which caused our head to slam up against a block wall.  This clown took it too far and he has to pay for that, how the hell do we know that little boy threatened to rape his daughter?  Sounds like some bullshit too me, say whatever you want if he had slapped my son in that manner he would have to slap me as well because he is going to catch these hands.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Mashmont said:


> You talk just like it.  I've yet to see you say a conservative thing on here.  You're a leftwinger.  Just own it.


This has nothing to do with leftwing/rightwing, I am pretty sure there are plenty of conservative fathers that wouldn't allow a teacher to do this to their kid.


----------



## AsherN

Mashmont said:


> The kid owes the teacher an apology.  In better times like the 1950s, that would have happened.


The 50s were not better times. If the kid did say hat you claim he did, take him to the office, call the cops even. But he is not allowed to strike a child.


----------



## Blues Man

Mashmont said:


> You talk just like it.  I've yet to see you say a conservative thing on here.  You're a leftwinger.  Just own it.


Then that's your deficiency.

I am not a republican nor a democrat but you being intellectually challenged are incapable of understanding that I don't toe any party line.

But you might like to know that I am a staunch Second amendment supporter

I'll take a step back now so my shoes don't get splashed with gray matter ( the little you have of it) when your head explodes


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Mashmont said:


> The kid owes the teacher an apology.  In better times like the 1950s, that would have happened.


The kid doesn't own him a damn thing.  He couldn't have struck that kid in that manner in the 50s and you know it.


----------



## AsherN

Superbadbrutha said:


> Give that weak shit a rest, when I was in school we got paddled not slapped in the face which caused our head to slam up against a block wall.  This clown took it too far and he has to pay for that, how the hell do we know that little boy threatened to rape his daughter?  Sounds like some bullshit too me, say whatever you want if he had slapped my son in that manner he would have to slap me as well because he is going to catch these hands.


And paddling was wrong then.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

AsherN said:


> And paddling was wrong then.


When they said 3 licks or 3 days suspension, yea I was taking those 3 licks.


----------



## AsherN

Superbadbrutha said:


> When they said 3 licks or 3 days suspension, yea I was taking those 3 licks.


Corporal punishment is wrong. Corporal punishment by a starnger even more so.


----------



## Mashmont

Superbadbrutha said:


> Give that weak shit a rest, when I was in school we got paddled not slapped in the face which caused our head to slam up against a block wall.  This clown took it too far and he has to pay for that, how the hell do we know that little boy threatened to rape his daughter?  Sounds like some bullshit too me, say whatever you want if he had slapped my son in that manner he would have to slap me as well because he is going to catch these hands.


Depending on the severity of the student's actions, sometimes it's permissible to manhandle even a white kid, imho.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Mashmont said:


> Depending on the severity of the student's actions, sometimes it's permissible to slap even a white kid, imho.


Everybody has a right to their opinions, but you better not slap my kid.


----------



## Mashmont

Superbadbrutha said:


> The kid doesn't own him a damn thing.  He couldn't have struck that kid in that manner in the 50s and you know it.


I saw teachers strike kids numerous times during my schooling.  I saw an assistant high school coach manhandle one of my son's football teammates as late as 2008.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

AsherN said:


> Corporal punishment is wrong. Corporal punishment by a starnger even more so.


Maybe, but those 3 licks wasn't nothing compared to if I had to go home and tell my folks I was suspended for 3 days.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Mashmont said:


> I saw teachers strike kids numerous times during my schooling.  I saw an assistant high school coach manhandle one of my son's football teammates as late as 2008.


Good for you, grabbing my kid in a football uniform is different from slapping a small kid in his face and causing his head to slam a block wall.


----------



## AsherN

Mashmont said:


> I saw teachers strike kids numerous times during my schooling.  I saw an assistant high school coach manhandle one of my son's football teammates as late as 2008.


And it's still does not make it right.


----------



## whoisit

Jarlaxle said:


> Sick, twisted perverts getting their rocks off hurting children.





Superbadbrutha said:


> Really?  How about you take the kid to the front office and call his parents.  See then I will deal with him, but don't think you can slap my kid like that without some repercussions.



That will work too. I'm basically making light of the whole deal,since the kid wasn't really hurt.
 I think the man just lost it ,it is easy for us to cast blame since we won't teach our kids respect  what these teachers deal with now from kids.
Actually I feel sorry for the old man and ther kid.


----------



## Mashmont

Superbadbrutha said:


> Good for you, grabbing my kid in a football uniform is different from slapping a small kid in his face and causing his head to slam a block wall.


Yes, but this was a white kid that the coach manhandled.


----------



## Mashmont

Superbadbrutha said:


> The kid doesn't own him a damn thing.  He couldn't have struck that kid in that manner in the 50s and you know it.


I wasn't around for much of the 50s, but it was the best time for families in our nation's history


----------



## whoisit

Mashmont said:


> Yes, but this was a white kid that the coach manhandled.



Well then om that case, the little  blue eyed cracker devil deserved it then. JK.


----------



## Mashmont

Superbadbrutha said:


> Everybody has a right to their opinions, but you better not slap my kid.


If he threatened to rape my daughter as that young thug did to Mike Hosinsky, I couldn't guarantee my actions.


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> He should should resign as he did, receive full pension, and that should be the end of it.  No charges.  He's had a great career and is revered by the community.   He has built up enough goodwill to offset a momentary blip.


Would you say the same if he was a well known liberal teacher?


----------



## Mashmont

We are ALL Mike Hosinski today.  Let's all show just a little compassion.


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> The cold hard-hearted atheists really showing their colors with their vindictiveness towards this good man.


Sounds like you con-nect physical assault of children with your religion....and objections to physical assault of children with atheism.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Blues Man said:


> Gee maybe the teacher who is supposed to be a professional and trained to deal with children should have asked himself that question before he backhanded the kid across the face.
> 
> If that teacher was so afraid of a kid half his size that he had to resort to violence he shouldn;t be allowed anywhere near other people's children


If you don't want the teacher or anyone else in the game, tell that student to quit showing the world how it is to be played, or was this just a weird way for the student to say that they were interested in a thorough enough butt kicking?

God bless you and that teacher always!!!

Holly


----------



## Mashmont

bodecea said:


> Would you say the same if he was a well known liberal teacher?


Of course not.  Because that teacher would have damaged the children over the year.  The slap would have been the finishing touch.  In Hosinski's case,  he very much helped students over the 40 years by denouncing the Marxist crap.


----------



## Mashmont

bodecea said:


> Sounds like you con-nect physical assault of children with your religion....and objections to physical assault of children with atheism.


No, atheists destroy kids in every way, starting in the womb.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Superbadbrutha said:


> I don't have to consider a damn thing, once you put your hands on a child like that.  It's game over.  He is lucky the kid's father didn't put them hands on him.


Kid is likely a behavioral problem habitually----also likely that his sperm donor aint around if he his, he ain't worth having around.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Mashmont said:


> No, atheists destroy kids in every way, starting in the womb.


What an idiotic claim---
Chrisitians have kids that they can't or won't care for creating problems for everyone...
But hey the catholic church says don't have abortions have problems children and let us make a profit off them.


----------



## whoisit

Mashmont said:


> I saw teachers strike kids numerous times during my schooling.  I saw an assistant high school coach manhandle one of my son's football teammates as late as 2008.



We use to get sent to the office and whipped with a paddle. Of course mama didn't go for that. But I would have prefered the paddle to the switch she used that was known to make me dance and have whelps all over my body. It didn't happen too often because I knew what to do most of the time to avoid it.


----------



## Mashmont

Turtlesoup said:


> What an idiotic claim---
> Chrisitians have kids that they can't or won't care for creating problems for everyone...
> But hey the catholic church says don't have abortions have problems children and let us make a profit off them.


I always confuse the two 'turtle' guys.  One is pretty smart, and one's a leftwing dumbass.  Thanks for helping me keep you two straight.

I had the same problem for awhile with the two macs, but I got them straight.


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> This is the guy who thinks anything goes.  Now he's all for forcing his beliefs on others.  Shameful.


The assaulting thug teacher, yes.   Interesting that right wing thug behavior comes thru.


----------



## bodecea

Zincwarrior said:


> There is some question as to whether he's actually a masquerading troll.


You have to wonder if he's a troll Poe....working to make rightwingers AND christians look stupid and bad.


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> If you don't ache for this man and his family right now, as he is facing arrest,  one has to wonder if you're human.  Do you people have souls?


I feel sorry for his family.....might even be victims of abuse themselves.


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> You don't even believe in the teachings of your faith.  Now,  enough of your trying to get off the OP and make it about Mashmont.   This thread is about this great teacher who is going through a difficult time right now.   He needs our prayers.


This is NOT a great teacher.   This is a thug who blew 30 years of teaching by slapping a student where it could be seen.   I'm sure this is not the first time he assaulted a kid.  But, to you, because he's a con-servative, that excuses all.


----------



## bodecea

WinterBorn said:


> So I am the bad one because I do not accept violence between a teacher and student?


To that one, yes.


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> Guys, I'm going to bed.  Let this be the last word.  The case is pretty clear.  This man should not face prison.  I ask the leftwingers please have the decency to not respond futher.  I am nauseous from reading godless venom.  Christian conservatives, you may continue responding.   Thanks.


G'nite, Poe.


----------



## mak2

Troll.


----------



## bodecea

Jarlaxle said:


> You're so full of shit it's bubbling out your ears.


That one has a thing for Josh Duggar too....let's just say a little birdie told me.


----------



## whoisit

Mashmont said:


> I always confuse the two 'turtle' guys.  One is pretty smart, and one's a leftwing dumbass.  Thanks for helping me keep you two straight.
> 
> I had the same problem for awhile with the two macs, but I got them straight.



Mash I just go by what people say don't care much about what they said,thats too much work ,lol.
Sometimes even an indoctrinated dummy makes sense.


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> Look at this.  I wake up and see 13 leftwing posts after I expressly demanded you stop.  But I will be damned if a bunch of leftwing snerts get the last word on MY thread.
> 
> You people are the ones who would have a parent arrested who spanked their child.   A kid can threaten a teacher's daughter with rape,  and the teacher is not allowed to discipline a student.  THIS is the low level  you're taking the country to.
> 
> While children in the Ukraine are acting like adults, taking up arms, defending their country, you leftwingers are making our kids into little soft mixtures of jello and marshmallow.  It's DESPICABLE.


You "demanded"?


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> I saw teachers strike kids numerous times during my schooling.  I saw an assistant high school coach manhandle one of my son's football teammates as late as 2008.


And look how you turned out....twisted.


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> I wasn't around for much of the 50s, but it was the best time for families in our nation's history


You were fond of segregation and women having few rights, weren't you?


----------



## whoisit

bodecea said:


> The assaulting thug teacher, yes.   Interesting that right wing thug behavior comes thru.



Don't you just love em? Those right wingers made it possible for you to live in the greatest nation on earth till the left wing commies ruined it for us all.


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> We are ALL Mike Hosinski today.  Let's all show just a little compassion.


No we are not, Poe.


----------



## Mr Natural

What did the kid do to get smacked around like that?


----------



## whoisit

bodecea said:


> You were fond of segregation and women having few rights, weren't you?



Well those women don't seem too happy now, its lonely at the top,huh?I liked the kitchen and being a girl,


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

It's strange.....so many "Conservatives" seem to opine for the good ol days when a teacher slapping kids around was a good thing because it taught discipline...

But I never see them volunteering their own kid or grandkid to be the one getting slapped around...

It's odd to see the same folks with so much disdain for public education and teachers --- also claim to trust those same teachers to slap kids around...

It leads me to believe that they are OK with it as long as it isn't their own kid...which makes them full of shit


----------



## whoisit

Mr Clean said:


> What did the kid do to get smacked around like that?



More than he will have to do in prison to get manhandled if he doesn't change his attitude.


----------



## whoisit

Biff_Poindexter said:


> It's strange.....so many "Conservatives" seem to opine for the good ol days when a teacher slapping kids around was a good thing because it taught discipline...
> 
> But I never see them volunteering their own kid or grandkid to be the one getting slapped around...
> 
> It's odd to see the same folks with so much disdain for public education and teachers --- also claim to trust those same teachers to slap kids around...
> 
> It leads me to believe that they are OK with it as long as it isn't their own kid...which makes them full of shit



Most of our kids didn't attack their elders with filthy threats like raping their daughters.


----------



## bodecea

Biff_Poindexter said:


> It's strange.....so many "Conservatives" seem to opine for the good ol days when a teacher slapping kids around was a good thing because it taught discipline...
> 
> But I never see them volunteering their own kid or grandkid to be the one getting slapped around...
> 
> It's odd to see the same folks with so much disdain for public education and teachers --- also claim to trust those same teachers to slap kids around...
> 
> It leads me to believe that they are OK with it as long as it isn't their own kid...which makes them full of shit


Or......there's a lot of slapping kids around going on in their own households.


----------



## Papageorgio

The teacher knew it was wrong to hit a child and knew the consequences. Not much sympathy and after 40 years he probably should go to a less stressful job.


----------



## Papageorgio

bodecea said:


> Or......there's a lot of slapping kids around going on in their own households.


That your opinion or do you have proof?


----------



## francoHFW

Beloved by brainwashed functional Moron GOP hater dupes in Bugtussle, Indiana...


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

whoisit said:


> Most of our kids didn't attack their elders with filthy threats like raping their daughters.


At which point the teacher should have notified staff, the child's parents and the police.....


I also see you dodged the rest of what I said......it's strange that for folks who have so much hate for public education and teachers, yall have so much trust when it comes to them smacking kids around....

And we NOW KNOW it is because as long as it is "those other kids" you don't give a fuck


----------



## francoHFW

whoisit said:


> Well those women don't seem too happy now, its lonely at the top,huh?I liked the kitchen and being a girl,


It's fair to have the choice DUH....


----------



## bodecea

Papageorgio said:


> That your opinion or do you have proof?


It's a guess.....what do you think happens in the homes of people who demonstrate their willingness to be violent out in public, like this teacher......like those on Jan 6th?


----------



## 22lcidw

Jarlaxle said:


> You sound like a battered woman.


If that is what you believe, then there are a lot of students who went to Catholic schools in the same mold. Their political beliefs can be on the full spectrum, but they were taught right and wrong and had to learn or be kicked out. Unlike public schools. however, I always wondered what going to a school with less discipline would have been like and the affect would have been.


----------



## Mashmont

bodecea said:


> You "demanded"?     View attachment 610619


Yes I did.  You people need to learn your place, because I can go from 0 to 60 in no time like this guy.


----------



## Mr Natural

Mashmont said:


> Yes I did.  You people need to learn your place, because I can go from 0 to 60 in no time like this guy.


¡Look out!

¡Internet Tough Guy alert!


----------



## bodecea

22lcidw said:


> If that is what you believe, then there are a lot of students who went to Catholic schools in the same mold. Their political beliefs can be on the full spectrum, but they were taught right and wrong and had to learn or be kicked out. Unlike public schools. however, I always wondered what going to a school with less discipline would have been like and the affect would have been.


How many who went to Catholic schools look back fondly at the beatings and wish that on their own children?   My cousin went to one and the nuns used a triangular ruler on her knuckles...for the crime of being left-handed.   She has the scars to this day.    The good old days?


----------



## Mr Natural

bodecea said:


> How many who went to Catholic schools look back fondly at the beatings and wish that on their own children?   My cousin went to one and the nuns used a triangular ruler on her knuckles...for the crime of being left-handed.   She has the scars to this day.    The good old days?


We heard stories about what went on in those places.  Luckily, my mother married outside her religion and my brother and I were banned from going to the catholic school because of that.

Thanks Mom!


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> Yes I did.  You people need to learn your place, because I can go from 0 to 60 in no time like this guy.


And what IS our place, Poe?


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> Yes I did.  You people need to learn your place, because I can go from 0 to 60 in no time like this guy.


See?   My suspicions of right wingers being violent .....  well founded.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Look at this.  I wake up and see 13 leftwing posts after I expressly demanded you stop.  But I will be damned if a bunch of leftwing snerts get the last word on MY thread.
> 
> You people are the ones who would have a parent arrested who spanked their child.   A kid can threaten a teacher's daughter with rape,  and the teacher is not allowed to discipline a student.  THIS is the low level  you're taking the country to.
> 
> While children in the Ukraine are acting like adults, taking up arms, defending their country, you leftwingers are making our kids into little soft mixtures of jello and marshmallow.  It's DESPICABLE.



First of all, no one is under any obligation to stop posting just because you want the last word.

Second of all, no one threatened to rape anyone's daughter.    This is not about spanking.  This is about punching a student.

And third of all, no one is making our kids into anything.   Going to school in a place where the teachers do not punch students is NOT an example of being lax.  It is the way it should happen.


----------



## Mac-7

Mr Clean said:


> We heard stories about what went on in those places.  Luckily, my mother married outside her religion and my brother and I were banned from going to the catholic school.
> 
> Thanks Mom!


And yet think of all the good that was done by the Catholic and protestant churches

i dare say the majority of US hospitals and many major universities exist thanks to them

Religion is tattered and torn by the godless liberal culture of today

but even the heathens owe much to Christians


----------



## Papageorgio

bodecea said:


> It's a guess.....what do you think happens in the homes of people who demonstrate their willingness to be violent out in public, like this teacher......like those on Jan 6th?


Or all those during the summer of 2020 that rioted and burned buildings, that pulled people out of car and beat the hell out of them? I believe the issue isn't confined to anyone group, I think it happens across the board.


----------



## WinterBorn

AsherN said:


> The 50s were not better times. If the kid did say hat you claim he did, take him to the office, call the cops even. But he is not allowed to strike a child.



The kid said nothing like what MashMontie claims he did.   He is just coming up with excuses that do not exist.


----------



## bodecea

Mac-7 said:


> And yet think of all the good that was done by the Catholic and protestant churches
> 
> i dare say the majority of US hospitals and many major universities exist thanks to them
> 
> Religion is tattered and torn by the godless liberal culture of today
> 
> but even the heathens owe much to Christians


Think of all the children beaten, raped (yes, that happened), or even worse.   Don't Look!   Don't Look!


----------



## bodecea

Papageorgio said:


> Or all those during the summer of 2020 that rioted and burned buildings, that pulled people out of car and beat the hell out of them? I believe the issue isn't confined to anyone group, I think it happens across the board.


Those too.


----------



## bodecea

WinterBorn said:


> The kid said nothing like what MashMontie claims he did.   He is just coming up with excuses that do not exist.


We've heard at least three different stories about what the kid said.....he threatened to rape some girl....he threatened to rape the teacher's daughter...he threatened to kill the teacher.....and yet, no real evidence.   BUT...we've got that teacher slamming that kid against the wall and slapping him.   That's a fact.


----------



## Frankeneinstein

Jarlaxle said:


> I wouldn't consider vivisection inappropriate.


For the teacher or the student?


----------



## WinterBorn

MashMontie has made claims about what the student said or did.    Threatening to rape someone's daughter was one of the things he claimed was said.

Here is what actually happened:
from:    Teacher granted early retirement after slapping student in the face is charged with battery, officials say
"The altercation began after Hosinski confronted the student about wearing a hooded sweatshirt to class, Sanders said in a February 25 news release. Hoods are not allowed in school except on special days, the school’s handbook shows.
From there, a verbal exchange ensued, and Hosinski slapped the student in the face and the student’s head hit the wall, causing “visible injuries,” Sanders said.
Medical staff treated the student immediately, and administrators contacted the Elkhart County Sheriff’s Office and the Indiana Department of Child Services, according to Sanders’ release."


The teacher caused "visible injuries" because the student would take off his hoodie.


----------



## Papageorgio

bodecea said:


> Those too.


Too much violence in the world today and it is sickening, when we lost our daughter in 2002, it brought me a new perspective of war, violence and death. Every casualty became someone's child and that pain changes everything in your life and it never goes away, you just learn to live with it. The Ukraine invasion bothers me so much, I won't watch the news, it is a terrible tragedy by a thug.


----------



## WinterBorn

bodecea said:


> We've heard at least three different stories about what the kid said.....he threatened to rape some girl....he threatened to rape the teacher's daughter...he threatened to kill the teacher.....and yet, no real evidence.   BUT...we've got that teacher slamming that kid against the wall and slapping him.   That's a fact.



All anyone had to do was look for another source for the story.









						Teacher granted early retirement after slapping student in the face is charged with battery, officials say
					

(CNN) — A now-retired Indiana high school teacher was arrested Thursday after video showed him hitting a student during a confrontation over wearing a hooded...




					whdh.com
				



"The altercation began after Hosinski confronted the student about wearing a hooded sweatshirt to class, Sanders said in a February 25 news release. Hoods are not allowed in school except on special days, the school’s handbook shows."

It was over the kid wearing a hoodie.   Nothing about rape or threatening to kill anyone.   All that was invented by MashMontie to defend his stance.   The actual reason the teacher assaulted the student was because the student was wearing a hoodie, in violation of school rules.


----------



## Mac-7

bodecea said:


> Think of all the children beaten, raped (yes, that happened), or even worse.   Don't Look!   Don't Look!


Today we have children out of control disrupting classrooms and the lib teachers unions calling the cops on 1st graders

then when the out of control undisciplined children get older some of them commit mass murder

that never happened in what libs  consider the bad old days


----------



## Desperado

After 40 years  the idiot  never learned you do not slap your students unless you are a nun in a parochial school


----------



## bodecea

WinterBorn said:


> MashMontie has made claims about what the student said or did.    Threatening to rape someone's daughter was one of the things he claimed was said.
> 
> Here is what actually happened:
> from:    Teacher granted early retirement after slapping student in the face is charged with battery, officials say
> "The altercation began after Hosinski confronted the student about wearing a hooded sweatshirt to class, Sanders said in a February 25 news release. Hoods are not allowed in school except on special days, the school’s handbook shows.
> From there, a verbal exchange ensued, and Hosinski slapped the student in the face and the student’s head hit the wall, causing “visible injuries,” Sanders said.
> Medical staff treated the student immediately, and administrators contacted the Elkhart County Sheriff’s Office and the Indiana Department of Child Services, according to Sanders’ release."
> 
> 
> The teacher caused "visible injuries" because the student would take off his hoodie.


Well, apparently, refusing to take off a hoodie is equivalent to threatening to rape someone's daughter......some......how.......


----------



## WinterBorn

bodecea said:


> No we are not, Poe.



As someone who has actually worked as a teacher, I can say that hitting a student (causing his head to hit a wall and cause visible injuries) is completely unacceptable.


----------



## bodecea

Mac-7 said:


> Today we have children out of control disrupting classrooms and the lib teachers unions calling the cops on 1st graders
> 
> then when the out of control undisciplined children get older some of them commit mass murder
> 
> that never happened in what libs  consider the bad old days


So slapping kids is the answer?


----------



## WinterBorn

GMCGeneral said:


> Gee, it worked back in the day when teachers and principals applied the Board of Education to rhe Seat of Knowledge.



There is a difference between hitting a kid in the head/face and paddling them.


----------



## Mac-7

bodecea said:


> We've heard at least three different stories about what the kid said.....he threatened to rape some girl....he threatened to rape the teacher's daughter...he threatened to kill the teacher.....and yet, no real evidence.   BUT...we've got that teacher slamming that kid against the wall and slapping him.   That's a fact.


I’m sorry the teacher did that 

no one has yet explained what led up to the slapping

he will lose his job 

But teachers are human and can only take so much


----------



## Frankeneinstein

Jarlaxle said:


> Teacher should be fined into penury


That's what taxes are for


----------



## Mac-7

bodecea said:


> So slapping kids is the answer?


No

see post #404

but a good paddling might be called for


----------



## bodecea

Mac-7 said:


> No
> 
> see post #404
> 
> but a good paddling might be called for


You know who ended paddlings in schools, right?   Parents did.


----------



## Mac-7

bodecea said:


> You know who ended paddlings in schools, right?   Parents did.


Yes, and handful of lib parents and a gang of money grubbing lawyers


----------



## bodecea

Mac-7 said:


> Yes, and handful of lib parents and a gang of money grubbing lawyers


A "handful of lib parents"....in all 50 states?      Riiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mac-7 said:


> I’m sorry the teacher did that
> 
> no one has yet explained what led up to the slapping
> 
> he will lose his job
> 
> But teachers are human and can only take so much



I posted a link that explains why it happened.

The student was wearing a hoodie.  No threats of violence, rape or murder.    He wore a hoodie.


----------



## Papageorgio

bodecea said:


> We've heard at least three different stories about what the kid said.....he threatened to rape some girl....he threatened to rape the teacher's daughter...he threatened to kill the teacher.....and yet, no real evidence.   BUT...we've got that teacher slamming that kid against the wall and slapping him.   That's a fact.


Even if he did threaten rape, killing a teacher or whatever, the Teacher had no right to slap the kid. The proper thing to have done was to take the kid to the principles office and treat the threat seriously and it may have required suspension or worse. What is disappointing is by the teacher hitting the student, it took the attention on the student and his unacceptable behavior and moved it to the teacher.


----------



## Mac-7

bodecea said:


> A "handful of lib parents"....in all 50 states?      Riiiiiiiiiight.


The threat of expensive lawsuits is all it took for the educators to surrender


----------



## WinterBorn

Mac-7 said:


> Where is the link?











						Teacher granted early retirement after slapping student in the face is charged with battery, officials say
					

(CNN) — A now-retired Indiana high school teacher was arrested Thursday after video showed him hitting a student during a confrontation over wearing a hooded...




					whdh.com


----------



## Mac-7

WinterBorn said:


> As someone who has actually worked as a teacher, I can say that hitting a student (causing his head to hit a wall and cause visible injuries) is completely unacceptable.


No kidding?

And yet allowing student to tun the classroom is not good either


----------



## bodecea

Mac-7 said:


> The threat of expensive lawsuits is all it took for the educators to surrender


Gee...I wonder why anyone would threaten lawsuits over their children getting beaten?


----------



## WinterBorn

Mac-7 said:


> No kidding?
> 
> And yet allowing student to tun the classroom is not good either



There are plenty of things that can be done short of hitting a kid in the face & bouncing his head off the wall.


----------



## bodecea

Mac-7 said:


> No kidding?
> 
> And yet allowing student to tun the classroom is not good either


Goes back to how children are raised at home.   Parents don't respect teachers or schools...the kids pick up on that.


----------



## Mac-7

WinterBorn said:


> There are plenty of things that can be done short of hitting a kid in the face & bouncing his head off the wall.


I agree

how many times must it be said that the teacher overreacted?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

22lcidw said:


> If that is what you believe, then there are a lot of students who went to Catholic schools in the same mold. Their political beliefs can be on the full spectrum, but they were taught right and wrong and had to learn or be kicked out. Unlike public schools. however, I always wondered what going to a school with less discipline would have been like and the affect would have been.


How come all of that "discipline" didn't stop all of these priests from molesting kids and how come all of that discipline didn't stop even more priests from covering it up?

If you feel there are private schools or religious schools available that will smack your kid up in a way that you trust, if ever he/she needs smacking, put your kid there.....pay for it....

but kids being disrespectful with teachers is just one of those age old things.....which is why being a teacher is something you are called to do, not just a source of paycheck


----------



## Mac-7

bodecea said:


> Goes back to how children are raised at home.   Parents don't respect teachers or schools...the kids pick up on that.


Ha!

Any of our public education apologists here can affirm that most parents are disengaged from the school because they get the educators too much respect


----------



## Superbadbrutha

whoisit said:


> That will work too. I'm basically making light of the whole deal,since the kid wasn't really hurt.
> I think the man just lost it ,it is easy for us to cast blame since we won't teach our kids respect  what these teachers deal with now from kids.
> Actually I feel sorry for the old man and ther kid.


Hmmm, slap a kid in the face and his head hits a block wall.  He falls to the floor from the force of the blow and you say he really wasn't hurt.  Smfh.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Mac-7 said:


> Ha!
> 
> Any of our public education apologists here can affirm that most parents are disengaged from the school because they get the educators too much respect


How much respect do you feel teachers should have??

Do you respect them enough to smack a kid??

If Mr. Wilson thinks Cindy is being disrespectful because she said he had a little dick, and now he upset (because it's true) -- he should be able to give her a smack?

Or are these smacks only for certain types of kids...and who decides which


----------



## Correll

bodecea said:


> Gee...I wonder why anyone would threaten lawsuits over their children getting beaten?




Paddling is not being beaten. 

That bit where your brain felt it had to be deceptive, to make your point? That was your brain reacting to the fact that it knows your position is wrong.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Mashmont said:


> Yes, but this was a white kid that the coach manhandled.


This kid wasn't manhandled, he was assaulted and what difference does it make that he was white?


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Mashmont said:


> I wasn't around for much of the 50s, but it was the best time for families in our nation's history


You mean for White families.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Mashmont said:


> If he threatened to rape my daughter as that young thug did to Mike Hosinsky, I couldn't guarantee my actions.


That's fine, because when I show up on the scene I can guarantee mine.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Turtlesoup said:


> Kid is likely a behavioral problem habitually----also likely that his sperm donor aint around if he his, he ain't worth having around.


That's the stupid shit you have ever said on this forum.


----------



## whoisit

Superbadbrutha said:


> Hmmm, slap a kid in the face and his head hits a block wall.  He falls to the floor from the force of the blow and you say he really wasn't hurt.  Smfh.



Now I didn't see the kid get slapped in the covered video so if he hit him that hard some hick is about to join the others in millionaire's lawsuit land.
Wonder how you would be debating this if the teacher was black and the kid called him the N word? 
  Like the Arbury case, you saw things you wanted to see. 
The old man will be sued as will the school and some ignorant parent will all of a sudden care about their little feral child.


----------



## whoisit

Superbadbrutha said:


> That's fine, because when I show up on the scene I can guarantee mine.



If your signature is any indication of how your kid will grow up he will likely be doing time if he even knows who you are. Not personal just just pointing out how most kids with BLM Black Panther slogan parents don't do too good.
Why not follow after men like Ben Carson or other conservative black males?


----------



## Mac-7

Biff_Poindexter said:


> How much respect do you feel teachers should have??
> 
> Do you respect them enough to smack a kid??
> 
> If Mr. Wilson thinks Cindy is being disrespectful because she said he had a little dick, and now he upset (because it's true) -- he should be able to give her a smack?
> 
> Or are these smacks only for certain types of kids...and who decides which


If Mr Wilson has to take insults from his students then he is not in control of his classroom and learning is not taking place


----------



## WinterBorn

Superbadbrutha said:


> You mean for White families.



White families?   Or white men?   You could beat your wife and society said it was your business.   You could molest your daughter and it was hushed up.

And if you were black you could face execution if a white woman said you whistled at her.


----------



## GMCGeneral

bodecea said:


> Gee...I wonder why anyone would threaten lawsuits over their children getting beaten?


Not beaten-disciplined!  Yet your kind have zero understanding of the concept.  As a result, we have kids completely out of control, disrespectful, disobedient, rebellious, criminal, I could go on.  All because some Liberal peahead named Benjamin Spock published a book in 1946 advocating a psychobabble approach to parenting, and many of them gobbled it right up.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> If he threatened to rape my daughter as that young thug did to Mike Hosinsky, I couldn't guarantee my actions.



Except this student did not threaten to rape anyone.   You made that shit up to try and justify your own violent tendencies.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> We are ALL Mike Hosinski today.  Let's all show just a little compassion.



No, we are not.    Most people will not punch a student because of a dress code violation.


----------



## GMCGeneral

Parents need to be that, parents!  Not besties with their kids.  They need to reclaim their authority over their children, and kids need to be seen and not heard.


----------



## WinterBorn

GMCGeneral said:


> Not beaten-disciplined!  Yet your kind have zero understanding of the concept.  As a result, we have kids completely out of control, disrespectful, disobedient, rebellious, criminal, I could go on.  All because some Liberal peahead named Benjamin Spock published a book in 1946 advocating a psychobabble approach to parenting, and many of them gobbled it right up.



My kids were all spanked when they were little.     But discipline does not mean hit in the face hard enough to bounce his head off a wall.


----------



## BS Filter

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> You side with a teacher slapping the shit out of a child?
> 
> ...wat


Yes.


----------



## AsherN

Mac-7 said:


> The threat of expensive lawsuits is all it took for the educators to surrender


Damn right. You hit my child, I don't care what you call it, and there will be issues.


----------



## AsherN

WinterBorn said:


> White families?   Or white men?   You could beat your wife and society said it was your business.   You could molest your daughter and it was hushed up.
> 
> And if you were black you could face execution if a white woman said you whistled at her.


Yeah, those were the days...


----------



## Mac-7

AsherN said:


> Damn right. You hit my child, I don't care what you call it, and there will be issues.


For the millionth time, the teacher should not have slugged the kid

but he may have deserved a paddling


----------



## whoisit

Superbadbrutha said:


> Hmmm, slap a kid in the face and his head hits a block wall.  He falls to the floor from the force of the blow and you say he really wasn't hurt.  Smfh.



What does SMFH stand for. SHTF I know but most abrveviations I don't know.


----------



## whoisit

AsherN said:


> Yeah, those were the days...



Pardon me for correcting your racist hateful accusations but this happens in every race ,tribe and people .Thank goodness not that often but if it happens at all it is terrible.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

whoisit said:


> Now I didn't see the kid get slapped in the covered video so if he hit him that hard some hick is about to join the others in millionaire's lawsuit land.
> Wonder how you would be debating this if the teacher was black and the kid called him the N word?
> Like the Arbury case, you saw things you wanted to see.
> The old man will be sued as will the school and some ignorant parent will all of a sudden care about their little feral child.


A grown man no matter what color he is has a right to strike a child because he calls him a name.  

2 juries mainly whites saw it as i did in the Arbery case.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

whoisit said:


> If your signature is any indication of how your kid will grow up he will likely be doing time if he even knows who you are. Not personal just just pointing out how most kids with BLM Black Panther slogan parents don't do too good.
Click to expand...

Actually you are just pointing out how ignorant and racist you are.  My son is a college graduate and has NEVER been in anyone's jail or prison.  I don't get upset, because I know Trump taught you Trump Humpers is ok to be openly racist again.



> Why not follow after men like Ben Carson or other conservative black males?



Because I don't laugh when nothing is funny, i don't scratch when I don't itch and I don't dance unless I hear music.  Sorry, I have never been a boot licker and I never will.


----------



## whoisit

AsherN said:


> Yeah, those were the days...



Tes they were and it was nice for some not so much for others like it hasn't been for 5000 years no matter if you rule yourself or somebody else rules over you now so when will you take responsibility for what has transmpired in Africa for 1000s of years? 
Stop blaming others for all your problems.
We are both about to reap the bitter friuts of your democratic plantation voting.
Your nation and mine are now destroyed and the new kids on the block brag they never had slaves and you will work for them. ironic that you voted with them to invade and take over mine and your nation.
I have nothing against the people but they will not keep America, America.
Hope you all enjoy third world nation you helped turn us into. People need time to assimilate or they bring the same culture they ran from.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Mashmont said:


> Look at this.  I wake up and see 13 leftwing posts after I expressly demanded you stop.  But I will be damned if a bunch of leftwing snerts get the last word on MY thread.
> 
> You people are the ones who would have a parent arrested who spanked their child.   A kid can threaten a teacher's daughter with rape,  and the teacher is not allowed to discipline a student.  THIS is the low level  you're taking the country to.
> 
> While children in the Ukraine are acting like adults, taking up arms, defending their country, you leftwingers are making our kids into little soft mixtures of jello and marshmallow.  It's DESPICABLE.


You seem to be having delusions of adequacy.


----------



## Dadoalex

Mashmont said:


> Mike Hosinski of Jimtown High School in Elkhart, Indiana voluntarily resigned after surveillance footage shows him slapping a student in the hallway. causing the student to bang his head on the wall.  I believe the student ended up fine.    Holsinski was a beloved 40-year veteran social studies teacher who was slated to retire in June.   The school board accepted his resignation, barred him from school property, and allowed him to retain his retirement pension.  Instinctively, I side with the teacher,  but if it ended here, I would be satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana teacher slaps student: What we know about Jimtown High School, Mike Hosinski incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it won't end here, because there is a backstory.
> 
> Holsinski is an outspoken conservative who has been in trouble with Northern Indiana Atheists, a hate group, who filed a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation in 2019 after receiving complaints from a parent. _*According to an NIA documen*__*t posted on the organization’s website, “Hosinski has a history of state/church violations at Jimtown High School that has ranged from his teaching topics to his classroom decor.” Signs and bumper stickers hanging on the classroom walls feature a range of content from religious to anti-liberal propaganda.
> 
> In photos obtained by NIA, some of the posters and stickers found in the classroom said things like “Proud to be a conservative,” “Choose life, your mom did” and “Liberalism is a mental disorder.”  *_*“Hosinski told the class Hillary and Obama are criminals, President Donald Trump is great, and Democrats are liars. He told them abortion should be illegal,” the statement complaint alleged. “My student says ‘he told the class Bill Clinton’s friend takes little girls to a sex island and anyone who finds out is killed. Korea has nukes, something about Muslims taking over, and something about gay people getting married.’”  *The Elkhart Country Schools system removed these posters and items from his Hosinski's classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints prompt removal of political, religious materials from Jimtown High School classroom
> 
> 
> Northern Indiana Atheists notified the Elkhart County school district of its intent to file a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation after receiving complaints about Mike Hosinski, a longtime history teacher at the high school.
> 
> 
> 
> www.southbendtribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the hateful NIA has posted the video on youtube.  When you view NIA's website,  you see they embrace the entire Marxist spectrum of causes, BLM,  Antifa,  LGBT.  I don't have any doubt their funding comes from The Soros Organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABOUT NIA — Northern Indiana Atheists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> northernindianaatheists.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode just happened, but I can assure you this won't be the end.   See, Mr. Hosinger had the temerity to openly piss on the Marxist agenda,  and to ridicule their icons.  For 40 years he was untouchable. So the Marxist left will do everything in its power to make an example of him.  For starters, they will demand his pension be revoked.  Then they will sue the Elkhart School Board,  then they will prompt/pay the boy's parents to file a criminal and civil suit against Hosinski and the district.  They will try to imprison Hosinger, and basically ruin him and his family.   Because this is what Marxists do.  You see what they're doing to President Trump with frivolous suit after frivolous suit.  The left is going to make sure nobody EVER crosses them like that again, whether it be as a presidential candidate or a public school teacher.
> 
> I sympathize with Hosinger, because he's that rare teacher that who is trying to teach kids the truth.  It's such a shame that after 40 years of dealing with leftists from above and juvenile delinquents from below,  his sterling career has to end like this.   Reports say this particular student had threatened to rape Hosinger's daughter.  Trashy stuff like that.  He no doubt mouthed off to Hosinger in the hall,  and Hosinger lost his cool for a split second and slapped him.   It shouldn't negate his great career,  but we know it will.   50 years ago, that sort of thing wasn't uncommon.  Today, it will land you in prison.  If the kid were black, this would be front page news.  It might even go ahead of Ukraine.
> 
> Note:  I delayed my Lenten hiatus because I thought this story needed to be addressed.


Obviously, from your description, this person should never have been allowed to be in a classroom.

BUUUUUUUT

I guess when he's teaching from your hymnal any abuse is OK.

He's damned lucky.
He committed battery on a child.
On a child in his control

He should be charged with his crimes and tried on the facts.


----------



## whoisit

Superbadbrutha said:


> A grown man no matter what color he is has a right to strike a child because he calls him a name.
> 
> 2 juries mainly whites saw it as i did in the Arbery case.



Can you imagine what this man went through teaching these kids all those years in a society ruled by criminals? I bet most of you weepers wouldn't last a week in these schools today. As I said I feel sorry for both the feral kid and teacher. 
I didn't see the kid get hit that hard so hope he is ok but the old mans life if ruined now no matter.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Mac-7 said:


> If Mr Wilson has to take insults from his students then he is not in control of his classroom and learning is not taking place


Why do we pretend that students insulting/pranking teachers is some new thing




It is as American as apple pie -- and we have managed to deal with it well enough.....


----------



## Superbadbrutha

whoisit said:


> Can you imagine what this man went through teaching these kids all those years in a society ruled by criminals? I bet most of you weepers wouldn't last a week in these schools today. As I said I feel sorry for both the feral kid and teacher.
> I didn't see the kid get hit that hard so hope he is ok but the old mans life if ruined now no matter.


That stupid shit doesn't even make sense.  You don't like the job, do something else.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Mashmont said:


> I saw teachers strike kids numerous times during my schooling.  I saw an assistant high school coach manhandle one of my son's football teammates as late as 2008.


If you didn't report it, you belong in prison.


----------



## AsherN

Mac-7 said:


> For the millionth time, the teacher should not have slugged the kid
> 
> but he may have deserved a paddling


Padling is hitting. Even worse because it is not "in the heat of the moment". it is hitting a child deliberately, with a clear head as to what you are doing.


----------



## whoisit

Superbadbrutha said:


> Actually you are just pointing out how ignorant and racist you are.  My son is a college graduate and has NEVER been in anyone's jail or prison.  I don't get upset, because I know Trump taught you Trump Humpers is ok to be openly racist again.
> 
> 
> 
> Because I don't laugh when nothing is funny, i don't scratch when I don't itch and I don't dance unless I hear music.  Sorry, I have never been a boot licker and I never will.



Race card doesn't work on me. Also I didn't say your son or even know you had a son for that matter was anything ,just that most thuigs don't raise good kids,and  your avatar looks like some ghetto trash is posting so don't advertise something your not. No way would I say anything about anyones kid. Weriting is not easy as talking in person you racist ,now how you like them apples Mr.Victim?


----------



## Mac-7

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Why do we pretend that students insulting/pranking teachers is some new thing
> 
> View attachment 610681
> 
> It is as American as apple pie -- and we have managed to deal with it well enough.....


As per your example a female child telling her teacher he has a small dick is not a prank

its an insult to the education system


----------



## Mac-7

AsherN said:


> Padling is hitting. Even worse because it is not "in the heat of the moment". it is hitting a child deliberately, with a clear head as to what you are doing.


Maybe your children are well behaved

many are not


----------



## Jarlaxle

whoisit said:


> We use to get sent to the office and whipped with a paddle. Of course mama didn't go for that. But I would have prefered the paddle to the switch she used that was known to make me dance and have whelps all over my body. It didn't happen too often because I knew what to do most of the time to avoid it.


"Mama" was a psycho.

Every child should know how to make and use a garotte by age ten.


----------



## whoisit

AsherN said:


> Padling is hitting. Even worse because it is not "in the heat of the moment". it is hitting a child deliberately, with a clear head as to what you are doing.



How about shooting a kid like most blacks do to each other, is that ok, stop acting so concerned like the other race hustlers who get rich off the blood of their own people.
They have led you to a future hell for us all with their immoral anti American bull crap. Where are you and I going if we have to leave forget Europe or Africa that is gone too now.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Biff_Poindexter said:


> It's strange.....so many "Conservatives" seem to opine for the good ol days when a teacher slapping kids around was a good thing because it taught discipline...
> 
> But I never see them volunteering their own kid or grandkid to be the one getting slapped around...
> 
> It's odd to see the same folks with so much disdain for public education and teachers --- also claim to trust those same teachers to slap kids around...
> 
> It leads me to believe that they are OK with it as long as it isn't their own kid...which makes them full of shit


Many are fine with it...though they prefer to do it themselves, because they ENJOY hurting children.


----------



## Jarlaxle

bodecea said:


> How many who went to Catholic schools look back fondly at the beatings and wish that on their own children?   My cousin went to one and the nuns used a triangular ruler on her knuckles...for the crime of being left-handed.   She has the scars to this day.    The good old days?


That happened to my wife...the nuns ruler was a broken piece of a draftsman's square, that she honed to a razor edge. Sister psycho made a horrible mistake: never try to bully someone more vicious than you. A roll of dimes in the fist makes a very credible substitute for brass knuckles.


----------



## whoisit

Jarlaxle said:


> "Mama" was a psycho.
> 
> Every child should know how to make and use a garotte by age ten.




Why because she didn't beg for welfare and raised us to have discipline and be independent productive citizens? Can you say the same thing? Obviously, you had none.


----------



## AsherN

whoisit said:


> How about shooting a kid like most blacks do to each other, is that ok, stop acting so concerned like the other race hustlers who get rich off the blood of their own people.
> They have led you to a future hell for us all with their immoral anti American bull crap. Where are you and I going if we have to leave forget Europe or Africa that is gone too now.


What does have to do with a teacher hitting a student, or condoning the school administration hitting a student deliberately?

If I have to leave Canada? I know Israel will take me in.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

WinterBorn said:


> White families?   Or white men?   You could beat your wife and society said it was your business.   You could molest your daughter and it was hushed up.
> 
> And if you were black you could face execution if a white woman said you whistled at her.


Yes, white families...

White families didn't have to worry about a mob of racist white men coming into their home, snatching their child out of the bed and murdering him.....and doing so knowing that all of law enforcement will make sure they pay no price for it...




So yes, when folks keep referring to that time as the "good old days" -- it makes sense to ask...."for who?"

I don't recall many people risking their lives and fighting to keep things the same.....because they didn't look at them as "the good ole days"

This is why when you ask Trumpers when was America last great....most of them will say the 40's 50's etc


----------



## Jarlaxle

Mac-7 said:


> No
> 
> see post #404
> 
> but a good paddling might be called for


If you are in favor of hitting children, you should never be permitted within 100' of children unsupervised.


----------



## Mashmont

Superbadbrutha said:


> You mean for White families.


No, the 1950s was the best decade for all families.  Even black families stayed together more back them.


----------



## Burgermeister

Dadoalex said:


> Obviously, from your description, this person should never have been allowed to be in a classroom.
> 
> BUUUUUUUT
> 
> I guess when he's teaching from your hymnal any abuse is OK.
> 
> He's damned lucky.
> He committed battery on a child.
> On a child in his control
> 
> He should be charged with his crimes and tried on the facts.


Arrested. Recommendation is felony battery. Indiana teacher who hit student is arrested and could face battery charge


----------



## Jarlaxle

GMCGeneral said:


> Parents need to be that, parents!  Not besties with their kids.  They need to reclaim their authority over their children, and kids need to be seen and not heard.


Ate you the one whose children move 1000 miles away the day they're able to do so?


----------



## Jarlaxle

BS Filter said:


> Yes.


Then you belong in prison.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> My kids were all spanked when they were little.     But discipline does not mean hit in the face hard enough to bounce his head off a wall.


That looked exaggerated to me.  The kid didn't need to fall down.  He wasn't pushed against the wall.


----------



## BS Filter

Jarlaxle said:


> Then you belong in prison.


Nope.  The prisons are full of brats because no one disciplined them.  You're confused.


----------



## Jarlaxle

whoisit said:


> Why because she didn't beg for welfare and raised us to have discipline and be independent productive citizens? Can you say the same thing? Obviously, you had none.


Because she tortured children for her own enjoyment. Child abusers need to die. Horribly, by methods that would have Torquemada staring in horror.


----------



## Mashmont

Superbadbrutha said:


> That's fine, because when I show up on the scene I can guarantee mine.


You might think you could try something.


----------



## BS Filter

Jarlaxle said:


> Because she tortured children for her own enjoyment. Child abusers need to die. Horribly, by methods that would have Torquemada staring in horror.


Is spanking child abuse?


----------



## TNHarley

Id love to beat his ass. Fucking cock sucker


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Mashmont said:


> The guy retired.  He's out of the school system.  That's a fair settlement.  The board has made its decision.   Anything further is just vindictive political revenge.


*Kooky in Kokomo*

Peter Buttgiggle, Bi-Den's Gayist Sexretarry of Trannyportation, was previously Mayor of South Bend, which is 11 miles from where this Old School incident took place.  More proof that a Gayified culture always sticks up for its boytoys.


----------



## Jarlaxle

BS Filter said:


> Nope.  The prisons are full of brats because no one disciplined them.  You're confused.


Child abusers do not belong in prison. They belong on a live video feed, being tortured to death over a period of at least a year, executioners paid by the hour and decibel, based on screaming.


----------



## Jarlaxle

BS Filter said:


> Is spanking child abuse?


Yes. Hitting a child is child abuse. No exceptions.


----------



## Jarlaxle

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Kooky in Kokomo*
> 
> Peter Buttgiggle, Bi-Den's Gayist Sexretarry of Trannyportation, was previously Mayor of South Bend, which is 11 miles from where this Old School incident takes place.  More proof that a Gayified culture always sticks up for its boytoys.


Are you...on LSD?


----------



## AsherN

Mashmont said:


> That looked exaggerated to me.  The kid didn't need to fall down.  He wasn't pushed against the wall.


He sustained visible injuries.


----------



## Mac-7

Jarlaxle said:


> If you are in favor of hitting children, you should never be permitted within 100' of children unsupervised.


I support corporal punishment


----------



## BS Filter

Jarlaxle said:


> Yes. Hitting a child is child abuse. No exceptions.


Then according to you, God is a child abuser because He teaches parents to spank children who misbehave.


----------



## Circe

Jarlaxle said:


> Ate you the one whose children move 1000 miles away the day they're able to do so?


You know, that really is common. I blame Eisenhower:  the Interstate Highway system. 

You have a good point that this is not really a good sign, but very common.


----------



## Mashmont

Jarlaxle said:


> If you are in favor of hitting children, you should never be permitted within 100' of children unsupervised.


What about if you're in favor of killing them via abortion?  You shouldn't be having sex if that's the case.

Abortion kids:  Far worse than slapping them.


----------



## Mashmont

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Yes, white families...
> 
> White families didn't have to worry about a mob of racist white men coming into their home, snatching their child out of the bed and murdering him.....and doing so knowing that all of law enforcement will make sure they pay no price for it...
> 
> 
> View attachment 610685
> So yes, when folks keep referring to that time as the "good old days" -- it makes sense to ask...."for who?"
> 
> I don't recall many people risking their lives and fighting to keep things the same.....because they didn't look at them as "the good ole days"
> 
> This is why when you ask Trumpers when was America last great....most of them will say the 40's 50's etc


Black families also stayed together more in the 1950s.   Black men married and stayed around more.


----------



## whoisit

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Yes, white families...
> 
> White families didn't have to worry about a mob of racist white men coming into their home, snatching their child out of the bed and murdering him.....and doing so knowing that all of law enforcement will make sure they pay no price for it...
> 
> 
> View attachment 610685
> So yes, when folks keep referring to that time as the "good old days" -- it makes sense to ask...."for who?"
> 
> I don't recall many people risking their lives and fighting to keep things the same.....because they didn't look at them as "the good ole days"
> 
> This is why when you ask Trumpers when was America last great....most of them will say the 40's 50's etc




At least you weren't killing each other then. Look what you did with your 'freedom'. 
You can't keep blaming Africa and America for your problems.99% of Americans didn't own slaves couldn't afford them. 
We didn't ask that witch in Spain Queen Issabella to bring you to this continent. Or Portugal to bring them to Central and South America either. 
And had nothing to do with the mostly foreign oligarchs who financed the other ships.Or the black leaders who sold you off to the world. But we did give you freedom once we felt we could assimilate you into society.
Did the democrats you worship keep you in poverty yes to a certain extent they did.
Most od us wanted equal rights for all but those you still vote for are still keeping you in poverty. Look at the conservative blacks they are all doing ok. 
History can be enlightening.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Mr Clean said:


> We heard stories about what went on in those places.  Luckily, my mother married outside her religion and my brother and I were banned from going to the catholic school because of that.
> 
> Thanks Mom!


Mom was not left handed, but went to a girl's Catholic School in NO.  She hated nuns with a white hot passion.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Mashmont said:


> The report by other students is he threatened to rape the teacher's daughter, among other things.  You know, this guy works hard to help kids, but he's only human.  To have a kid say something like that is outrageous.  Just shows the poor parenting he received.


*Indiana's Most Famous Athlete Comes From a Town Called "French Lick."  That Should Tell Us Something.*

Poor parenting causes both Gayism and predatory Straights, so we shouldn't be surprised that this punk kid is from a fairyphile area of Indiana.


----------



## Mashmont

Mac-7 said:


> I’m sorry the teacher did that
> 
> no one has yet explained what led up to the slapping
> 
> he will lose his job
> 
> But teachers are human and can only take so much


Reports say the kid threatened to rape the teacher's daughter.   You can understand the teacher's actions, imho.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Mac-7 said:


> I support corporal punishment


Then you're a child abuser and should be locked up. 


BS Filter said:


> Then according to you, God is a child abuser because He teaches parents to spank children who misbehave.


Are you attempting to make a point?


Mashmont said:


> What about if you're in favor of killing them via abortion?  You shouldn't be having sex if that's the case.
> 
> Abortion kids:  Far worse than slapping them.


Deflection.  Weak...not even 2/10.


----------



## Jarlaxle

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Indiana's Most Famous Athlete Comes From a Town Called "French Lick."  That Should Tell Us Something.*
> 
> Poor parenting causes both Gayism and predatory Straights, so we shouldn't be surprised that this punk kid is from a fairyphile area of Indiana.


A "lick" is a creek.


----------



## Mashmont

Mr Clean said:


> We heard stories about what went on in those places.  Luckily, my mother married outside her religion and my brother and I were banned from going to the catholic school because of that.
> 
> Thanks Mom!


Whatever took the place of the RCC was not nearly as good.


----------



## Mac-7

Mashmont said:


> Reports say the kid threatened to rape the teacher's daughter.   You can understand the teacher's actions, imho.


I have not heard that report but it would be consistent with an out of control child


----------



## Jarlaxle

Mashmont said:


> Reports say the kid threatened to rape the teacher's daughter.   You can understand the teacher's actions, imho.


No, you're lying.


----------



## Mac-7

Jarlaxle said:


> Then you're a child abuser and should be locked up.


You keep repeating yourself


----------



## Mashmont

Kid brings a water pistol to school.  Suspended for a year.
Kid threatens a teacher's daughter with rape:  Nothing happens to him, but teacher gets arrested.  Go figure.


----------



## Mac-7

Jarlaxle said:


> No, you're lying.


How do you know he’s lying?


----------



## Mac-7

Mashmont said:


> Kid brings a water pistol to school.  Suspended for a year.
> Kid threaten's a teacher's daughter with rape:  Nothing happens to him, but teacher gets arrested.  Go figure.


I hope you have a link to that claim


----------



## BS Filter

Jarlaxle said:


> Then you're a child abuser and should be locked up.
> 
> Are you attempting to make a point?
> 
> Deflection.  Weak...not even 2/10.


Yes, I made a point and it's a good one.


----------



## Dadoalex

Burgermeister said:


> Arrested. Recommendation is felony battery. Indiana teacher who hit student is arrested and could face battery charge


Let justice be done upon him.


----------



## Mashmont

bodecea said:


> You have to wonder if he's a troll Poe....working to make rightwingers AND christians look stupid and bad.


Is that what you are for leftwing atheists?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

BS Filter said:


> Is spanking child abuse?


*Next Grammatical Monstrosity of the Illiterate Liberal Language Lords:  "Pedosexual Rights"*


Not in the Queer Quarter of Indiana.  

Pedophiles and Gayists had a meeting to discuss their differences.  They found out there weren't any.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> First of all, no one is under any obligation to stop posting just because you want the last word.
> 
> Second of all, no one threatened to rape anyone's daughter.    This is not about spanking.  This is about punching a student.
> 
> And third of all, no one is making our kids into anything.   Going to school in a place where the teachers do not punch students is NOT an example of being lax.  It is the way it should happen.


The student reportedly threatened to rape the teacher's daughter.  I think the teacher showed great restraint after such a threat.


----------



## whoisit

Mashmont said:


> Black families also stayed together more in the 1950s.   Black men married and stayed around more.



This is so true! We use to see the black families on the way to church the men and women in their hats and what we called Sunday Best suits and dresses. Men would tip their hats and women would smile.
This was onm Gordon Street in West End Atlanta,Ga. The worst thing they did was make moonshine or corn liquor of course all of us did that,lol.
Georgia Mountains is where NASCAR originated from.
We had a place in West End known for black making shine.


----------



## Mashmont

Superbadbrutha said:


> This kid wasn't manhandled, he was assaulted and what difference does it make that he was white?


Well, that would be pretty shocking, since those kids are usually pretty upstanding and do what they're told.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> No, we are not.    Most people will not punch a student because of a dress code violation.


The kid also threatened to rape the teacher's daughter, so report other students.


----------



## Dadoalex

BS Filter said:


> Is spanking child abuse?


Once a kid gets out of diapers, yes.

A little whack on the bottom?  Child abuse?
Yeah because violence is never an answer.  All we do by spanking is teach a kid that violence is the answer to any problem.
Most child abusers were abused as children.  It is a cycle that crosses multiple generations.
No one can answer "how much is too much?"
But, when a 220 pound man is hitting a 40 pound child?  THAT is too much.
OR
As we say to kids...
USE YOUR WORDS


----------



## whoisit

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Next Grammatical Monstrosity of the Illiterate Liberal Language Lords:  "Pedosexual Rights"*
> 
> 
> Not in the Queer Quarter of Indiana.
> 
> Pedophiles and Gayists had a meeting to discuss their differences.  They found out there weren't any.




Its a shame they have openly taken in children while scummy adults applaud them in libraries showing their provate parts to their children. 
This is what Wokeness does to regenerant minds who sacrifice their kids on the tolerant alters.


----------



## BS Filter

whoisit said:


> This is so true! We use to see the black families on the way to church the men and women in their hats and what we called Sunday Best suits and dresses. Men would tip their hats and women would smile.
> This was onm Gordon Street in West End Atlanta,Ga. The worst thing they did was make moonshine or corn liquor of course all of us did that,lol.
> Georgia Mountains is where NASCAR originated from.
> We had a place in West End known for black making shine.


American culture as a whole has become more disrespectful and rude.  It's sad to watch.


----------



## AsherN

Mashmont said:


> Reports say the kid threatened to rape the teacher's daughter.   You can understand the teacher's actions, imho.


Link to those reports?


----------



## bodecea

Mac-7 said:


> Ha!
> 
> Any of our public education apologists here can affirm that most parents are disengaged from the school because they get the educators too much respect


I see part of the problem right here.   ^


----------



## BS Filter

Dadoalex said:


> Once a kid gets out of diapers, yes.
> 
> A little whack on the bottom?  Child abuse?
> Yeah because violence is never an answer.  All we do by spanking is teach a kid that violence is the answer to any problem.
> Most child abusers were abused as children.  It is a cycle that crosses multiple generations.
> No one can answer "how much is too much?"
> But, when a 220 pound man is hitting a 40 pound child?  THAT is too much.
> OR
> As we say to kids...
> USE YOUR WORDS


It's punishment and it's to teach that there is pain for disobedience.  Otherwise, the child will have far more pain by learning the hard way later in life.


----------



## whoisit

Dadoalex said:


> Once a kid gets out of diapers, yes.
> 
> A little whack on the bottom?  Child abuse?
> Yeah because violence is never an answer.  All we do by spanking is teach a kid that violence is the answer to any problem.
> Most child abusers were abused as children.  It is a cycle that crosses multiple generations.
> No one can answer "how much is too much?"
> But, when a 220 pound man is hitting a 40 pound child?  THAT is too much.
> OR
> As we say to kids...
> USE YOUR WORDS



Use Your Words? Really well sometimes thats not a good idea either as in this feral childs case.

Again not saying it was right what teacher did just that this society is enough to make people nuts!


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> I see part of the problem right here.   ^


The real problem is people like YOU.


----------



## whoisit

bodecea said:


> I see part of the problem right here.   ^



Are you the Long Islander from DA who always got on me about my spelling,lol?


----------



## Burgermeister

BS Filter said:


> Then according to you, God is a child abuser because He teaches parents to spank children who misbehave.


You probably don't want the Old Testament God to form your baseline for how to treat children. I mean, he made two bears rip some kids to pieces for making fun of a bald guy.


----------



## francoHFW

Mashmont said:


> Many.  The students staged a walkout in support of him, and parents got together a petition to the board to let him keep his benefits.   A beautiful tribute to an iconic teacher.


Brainwashed GOP base voters love brainwashed GOP voters....shocking


----------



## BS Filter

Burgermeister said:


> You probably don't want the Old Testament God to form your baseline for how to treat children. I mean, he made two bears rip some kids to pieces for making fun of a bald guy.


Who was the bald guy?


----------



## whoisit

BS Filter said:


> American culture as a whole has become more disrespectful and rude.  It's sad to watch.



It sure is and much of it comes from our entertainment industry. Music and films pushing agendas on our youth.


----------



## francoHFW

Burgermeister said:


> You probably don't want the Old Testament God to form your baseline for how to treat children. I mean, he made two bears rip some kids to pieces for making fun of a bald guy.


Parents can basically do what they want short of real abuse, brainwashed ffunctional morons...


----------



## Michael1985

I agree with the school board.


----------



## Burgermeister

BS Filter said:


> Who was the bald guy?


Eliseus


----------



## bodecea

Correll said:


> Paddling is not being beaten.
> 
> That bit where your brain felt it had to be deceptive, to make your point? That was your brain reacting to the fact that it knows your position is wrong.


Paddling can most certainly be being beaten.


----------



## francoHFW

whoisit said:


> It sure is and much of it comes from our entertainment industry. Music and films pushing agendas on our youth.


Mainly it comes from brainwashed GOPers lately who are totally misinformed on masks vaxxing warming elections you name it. The kids are fantastic in comparison...


----------



## bodecea

whoisit said:


> If your signature is any indication of how your kid will grow up he will likely be doing time if he even knows who you are. Not personal just just pointing out how most kids with BLM Black Panther slogan parents don't do too good.
> Why not follow after men like Ben Carson or other conservative black males?


Family attack


----------



## whoisit

bodecea said:


> Family attack



Whats this some kind of secret code ,what are you saying?


----------



## BS Filter

Burgermeister said:


> Eliseus


The Prophet of God.  Why can't you admit that?


----------



## francoHFW

Burgermeister said:


> Eliseus


Luckily our FFs and supremes have added to our knowledge....


----------



## bodecea

GMCGeneral said:


> Not beaten-disciplined!  Yet your kind have zero understanding of the concept.  As a result, we have kids completely out of control, disrespectful, disobedient, rebellious, criminal, I could go on.  All because some Liberal peahead named Benjamin Spock published a book in 1946 advocating a psychobabble approach to parenting, and many of them gobbled it right up.


"not beaten-disciplined"....well, that says it all.   Discipline via beatings.


----------



## Burgermeister

BS Filter said:


> The Prophet of God.  Why can't you admit that?


So a bunch of kids making fun of the Prophet of God's bald head deserved to be ripped apart by bears? Is that your point?


----------



## whoisit

francoHFW said:


> Parents can basically do what they want short of real abuse, brainwashed ffunctional morons...



This made me LOL. Maybe the beer I drank had something to do with it, every few months I like a beer in a frosted mug. Just one does the trick


----------



## whoisit

bodecea said:


> "not beaten-disciplined"....well, that says it all.   Discipline via beatings.



Works every time lol. 
Do you think when our founders were building this natioin they did liek some limp wristed liberal and ask the kids if they would please work in the coal mines, Factores and fields? 
No sometimes it took a stick. imagine that. 
See all you bleeding heart libs inheritated a nation built by strong disciplinarians.So you could run your mouth about how evil strong men and women are.Because sadly we also gave you free speech.


----------



## BS Filter

Burgermeister said:


> So a bunch of kids making fun of the Prophet of God's bald head deserved to be ripped apart by bears? Is that your point?


It was obviously God's point.  I had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Burgermeister

BS Filter said:


> It was obviously God's point.  I had nothing to do with it.


OK off you go.


----------



## Colin norris

Mashmont said:


> Mike Hosinski of Jimtown High School in Elkhart, Indiana voluntarily resigned after surveillance footage shows him slapping a student in the hallway. causing the student to bang his head on the wall.  I believe the student ended up fine.    Holsinski was a beloved 40-year veteran social studies teacher who was slated to retire in June.   The school board accepted his resignation, barred him from school property, and allowed him to retain his retirement pension.  Instinctively, I side with the teacher,  but if it ended here, I would be satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana teacher slaps student: What we know about Jimtown High School, Mike Hosinski incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it won't end here, because there is a backstory.
> 
> Holsinski is an outspoken conservative who has been in trouble with Northern Indiana Atheists, a hate group, who filed a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation in 2019 after receiving complaints from a parent. _*According to an NIA documen*__*t posted on the organization’s website, “Hosinski has a history of state/church violations at Jimtown High School that has ranged from his teaching topics to his classroom decor.” Signs and bumper stickers hanging on the classroom walls feature a range of content from religious to anti-liberal propaganda.
> 
> In photos obtained by NIA, some of the posters and stickers found in the classroom said things like “Proud to be a conservative,” “Choose life, your mom did” and “Liberalism is a mental disorder.”  *_*“Hosinski told the class Hillary and Obama are criminals, President Donald Trump is great, and Democrats are liars. He told them abortion should be illegal,” the statement complaint alleged. “My student says ‘he told the class Bill Clinton’s friend takes little girls to a sex island and anyone who finds out is killed. Korea has nukes, something about Muslims taking over, and something about gay people getting married.’”  *The Elkhart Country Schools system removed these posters and items from his Hosinski's classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints prompt removal of political, religious materials from Jimtown High School classroom
> 
> 
> Northern Indiana Atheists notified the Elkhart County school district of its intent to file a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation after receiving complaints about Mike Hosinski, a longtime history teacher at the high school.
> 
> 
> 
> www.southbendtribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the hateful NIA has posted the video on youtube.  When you view NIA's website,  you see they embrace the entire Marxist spectrum of causes, BLM,  Antifa,  LGBT.  I don't have any doubt their funding comes from The Soros Organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABOUT NIA — Northern Indiana Atheists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> northernindianaatheists.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode just happened, but I can assure you this won't be the end.   See, Mr. Hosinger had the temerity to openly piss on the Marxist agenda,  and to ridicule their icons.  For 40 years he was untouchable. So the Marxist left will do everything in its power to make an example of him.  For starters, they will demand his pension be revoked.  Then they will sue the Elkhart School Board,  then they will prompt/pay the boy's parents to file a criminal and civil suit against Hosinski and the district.  They will try to imprison Hosinger, and basically ruin him and his family.   Because this is what Marxists do.  You see what they're doing to President Trump with frivolous suit after frivolous suit.  The left is going to make sure nobody EVER crosses them like that again, whether it be as a presidential candidate or a public school teacher.
> 
> I sympathize with Hosinger, because he's that rare teacher that who is trying to teach kids the truth.  It's such a shame that after 40 years of dealing with leftists from above and juvenile delinquents from below,  his sterling career has to end like this.   Reports say this particular student had threatened to rape Hosinger's daughter.  Trashy stuff like that.  He no doubt mouthed off to Hosinger in the hall,  and Hosinger lost his cool for a split second and slapped him.   It shouldn't negate his great career,  but we know it will.   50 years ago, that sort of thing wasn't uncommon.  Today, it will land you in prison.  If the kid were black, this would be front page news.  It might even go ahead of Ukraine.
> 
> Note:  I delayed my Lenten hiatus because I thought this story needed to be addressed.


You side with a filthy fascist teacher who assaults kids???.
All because he is a republican? 

You people know no boundaries.  You do anything to support that fascist prick.  
What a despicable wicked person you are.


----------



## BS Filter

Burgermeister said:


> OK off you go.


LOL.  Come back and try again sometime.  You need a bit more seasoning.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Mashmont said:


> Kid brings a water pistol to school.  Suspended for a year.
> Kid threatens a teacher's daughter with rape:  Nothing happens to him, but teacher gets arrested.  Go figure.


That. Did. Not. Happen.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

whoisit said:


> Race card doesn't work on me. Also I didn't say your son or even know you had a son for that matter was anything ,just that most thuigs don't raise good kids,and  your avatar looks like some ghetto trash is posting so don't advertise something your not. No way would I say anything about anyones kid. Weriting is not easy as talking in person you racist ,now how you like them apples Mr.Victim?


Racism works for you, no matter how hard you try to disguise it.  Nothing about my Avatar says anything about being a thug, criminal or anything else.


----------



## Jarlaxle

BS Filter said:


> Yes, I made a point and it's a good one.


Your only point is on your head.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Mashmont said:


> The student reportedly threatened to rape the teacher's daughter.  I think the teacher showed great restraint after such a threat.


DO YOU HAVE ANY PROOF OF THIS CLAIM?


----------



## BS Filter

Jarlaxle said:


> Your only point is on your head.


Your dick is so small, a nit on a gnat plays nick knack patty wack with it.


----------



## Mr Natural

Jarlaxle said:


> DO YOU HAVE ANY PROOF OF THIS CLAIM?


You don’t need proof when you believe.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> That looked exaggerated to me.  The kid didn't need to fall down.  He wasn't pushed against the wall.



His head hit the wall when he was hit.

The article I posted said he "had visible injuries".


----------



## BS Filter

WinterBorn said:


> His head hit the wall when he was hit.
> 
> The article I posted said he "had visible injuries".


What did the brat say to the teacher?


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> What about if you're in favor of killing them via abortion?  You shouldn't be having sex if that's the case.
> 
> Abortion kids:  Far worse than slapping them.



And abortion is a completely different topic.    Quit trying to derail the thread.


----------



## bodecea

Jarlaxle said:


> If you didn't report it, you belong in prison.


Maybe that poster is Gym Jordan.....certainly GUILTY of failure to report abuse.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Reports say the kid threatened to rape the teacher's daughter.   You can understand the teacher's actions, imho.



What reports?     Show us a link.

Another article (link posted) said nothing about the kid saying anything.   The issue was him wearing a hoodie.

But please, show us a link to this report that said the kid threatened to rape the teacher's daughter.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mac-7 said:


> I have not heard that report but it would be consistent with an out of control child



I have read several articles concerning this event.    I have not seen any mention of what Mashie claims was in this "report".

Maybe he can post a link.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Kid brings a water pistol to school.  Suspended for a year.
> Kid threatens a teacher's daughter with rape:  Nothing happens to him, but teacher gets arrested.  Go figure.



Again, post the link to the "report" you claim exists.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> The student reportedly threatened to rape the teacher's daughter.  I think the teacher showed great restraint after such a threat.



I have seen nothing to suggest the student said what you claim.     Post a link or admit you are lying.


----------



## BS Filter

I did some research.  The teacher is a Christian conservative, has the support of many students and parents.


----------



## 2aguy

Mashmont said:


> Mike Hosinski of Jimtown High School in Elkhart, Indiana voluntarily resigned after surveillance footage shows him slapping a student in the hallway. causing the student to bang his head on the wall.  I believe the student ended up fine.    Holsinski was a beloved 40-year veteran social studies teacher who was slated to retire in June.   The school board accepted his resignation, barred him from school property, and allowed him to retain his retirement pension.  Instinctively, I side with the teacher,  but if it ended here, I would be satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana teacher slaps student: What we know about Jimtown High School, Mike Hosinski incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it won't end here, because there is a backstory.
> 
> Holsinski is an outspoken conservative who has been in trouble with Northern Indiana Atheists, a hate group, who filed a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation in 2019 after receiving complaints from a parent. _*According to an NIA documen*__*t posted on the organization’s website, “Hosinski has a history of state/church violations at Jimtown High School that has ranged from his teaching topics to his classroom decor.” Signs and bumper stickers hanging on the classroom walls feature a range of content from religious to anti-liberal propaganda.
> 
> In photos obtained by NIA, some of the posters and stickers found in the classroom said things like “Proud to be a conservative,” “Choose life, your mom did” and “Liberalism is a mental disorder.”  *_*“Hosinski told the class Hillary and Obama are criminals, President Donald Trump is great, and Democrats are liars. He told them abortion should be illegal,” the statement complaint alleged. “My student says ‘he told the class Bill Clinton’s friend takes little girls to a sex island and anyone who finds out is killed. Korea has nukes, something about Muslims taking over, and something about gay people getting married.’”  *The Elkhart Country Schools system removed these posters and items from his Hosinski's classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints prompt removal of political, religious materials from Jimtown High School classroom
> 
> 
> Northern Indiana Atheists notified the Elkhart County school district of its intent to file a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation after receiving complaints about Mike Hosinski, a longtime history teacher at the high school.
> 
> 
> 
> www.southbendtribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the hateful NIA has posted the video on youtube.  When you view NIA's website,  you see they embrace the entire Marxist spectrum of causes, BLM,  Antifa,  LGBT.  I don't have any doubt their funding comes from The Soros Organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABOUT NIA — Northern Indiana Atheists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> northernindianaatheists.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode just happened, but I can assure you this won't be the end.   See, Mr. Hosinger had the temerity to openly piss on the Marxist agenda,  and to ridicule their icons.  For 40 years he was untouchable. So the Marxist left will do everything in its power to make an example of him.  For starters, they will demand his pension be revoked.  Then they will sue the Elkhart School Board,  then they will prompt/pay the boy's parents to file a criminal and civil suit against Hosinski and the district.  They will try to imprison Hosinger, and basically ruin him and his family.   Because this is what Marxists do.  You see what they're doing to President Trump with frivolous suit after frivolous suit.  The left is going to make sure nobody EVER crosses them like that again, whether it be as a presidential candidate or a public school teacher.
> 
> I sympathize with Hosinger, because he's that rare teacher that who is trying to teach kids the truth.  It's such a shame that after 40 years of dealing with leftists from above and juvenile delinquents from below,  his sterling career has to end like this.   Reports say this particular student had threatened to rape Hosinger's daughter.  Trashy stuff like that.  He no doubt mouthed off to Hosinger in the hall,  and Hosinger lost his cool for a split second and slapped him.   It shouldn't negate his great career,  but we know it will.   50 years ago, that sort of thing wasn't uncommon.  Today, it will land you in prison.  If the kid were black, this would be front page news.  It might even go ahead of Ukraine.
> 
> Note:  I delayed my Lenten hiatus because I thought this story needed to be addressed.



Even if the student is a brain washed leftist you do not hit them…..he should have retired long ago if he reached this point.


----------



## WinterBorn

BS Filter said:


> I did some research.  The teacher is a Christian conservative, has the support of many students and parents.



That does not surprise me.    Like Mashie, many people will support someone based on such things.

But I have not seen a single thing to show Mashie's claim to be accurate.


----------



## 2aguy

Superbadbrutha said:


> Not surprising that conservatives would side with a grown man attacking a child, it's not as if we haven't seen it before.



Name them……..


----------



## 2aguy

Superbadbrutha said:


> Not surprising that conservatives would side with a grown man attacking a child, it's not as if we haven't seen it before.



Moron, your side is trying to normalize child rape….


----------



## WinterBorn

from:    Indiana teacher slaps student: What we know about Jimtown High School, Mike Hosinski incident
"The video obtained by The Tribune shows a man following the student down a hallway and grabbing the boy's backpack before striking him. The student's head appears to also hit the wall and he falls to the ground.  
School officials said the student suffered visible injuries and required immediate medical attention."


Mashmont, you have claimed the student wasn't hurt.    This link says otherwise.    In case you missed it "School officials said the student suffered visible injuries and required immediate medical attention".

But no mention at all of your claim that the student threatened to rape the teacher's daughter.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Mashmont said:


> No, the 1950s was the best decade for all families.  Even black families stayed together more back them.


How many black families did you know back then?


----------



## Superbadbrutha

2aguy said:


> Moron, your side is trying to normalize child rape….


You stupid POS I don't have a side that would try and normalize raping a child.


----------



## Zincwarrior

I think Mash is just trolling both this thread and the forum.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Mashmont said:


> Well, that would be pretty shocking, since those kids are usually pretty upstanding and do what they're told.


White kids get in trouble everyday in school, only a fool believes otherwise.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

2aguy said:


> Name them……..


Follow the thread, fool.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> What did the brat say to the teacher?


"the brat"....as opposed to the thug?  (as we could see from the video)


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> No, the 1950s was the best decade for all families.  Even black families stayed together more back them.


You ARE nothing but a trolling Poe, are you?


----------



## Mr Natural

Mashmont said:


> No, the 1950s was the best decade for all families.  Even black families stayed together more back them.


They weren’t so good for Mr Businessman having to put up with the 90% tax brackets and all those expensive union jobs he had to pay for.


----------



## bodecea

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Kooky in Kokomo*
> 
> Peter Buttgiggle, Bi-Den's Gayist Sexretarry of Trannyportation, was previously Mayor of South Bend, which is 11 miles from where this Old School incident took place.  More proof that a Gayified culture always sticks up for its boytoys.


Ah...there it is.   Blame the gays.


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> What about if you're in favor of killing them via abortion?  You shouldn't be having sex if that's the case.
> 
> Abortion kids:  Far worse than slapping them.


You are for FORCING people to become organ donors, right?


----------



## Jarlaxle

BS Filter said:


> Your dick is so small, a nit on a gnat plays nick knack patty wack with it.


Is English your second language?


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> The student reportedly threatened to rape the teacher's daughter.  I think the teacher showed great restraint after such a threat.


"reportedly".....and yet, tho you've been asked several times, you can provide no evidence that that is true.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> I did some research.  The teacher is a Christian conservative, has the support of many students and parents.


So all is forgiven, right?


----------



## Mac-7

bodecea said:


> I see part of the problem right here.   ^


So far you have not seen or understood much


----------



## AsherN

Superbadbrutha said:


> How many black families did you know back then?


How many black families does he know now?


----------



## Mac-7

WinterBorn said:


> I have read several articles concerning this event.    I have not seen any mention of what Mashie claims was in this "report".
> 
> Maybe he can post a link.


Does anyone think the teacher just decided yo go ballistic for no reason?


----------



## WinterBorn

Mac-7 said:


> Does anyone think the teacher just decided yo go ballistic for no reason?



I have no idea why the teacher went ballistic.    Perhaps it was that the kid wore the hoodie and earbuds in his class.   Perhaps he was having a bad day.

I have read a dozen articles on this event, and not one mentions what Mashie claims happened.


----------



## Mac-7

WinterBorn said:


> I have no idea why the teacher went ballistic.    Perhaps it was that the kid wore the hoodie and earbuds in his class.   Perhaps he was having a bad day.
> 
> I have read a dozen articles on this event, and not one mentions what Mashie claims happened.


I have not see any evidence to suggest what set the teacher off

but I suspect there was something


----------



## whoisit

AsherN said:


> It's not an "unfortunate incident". He assaulted a minor under his care.



You libs don 't give a hoot about minors having their private parts cut off by these radical nutjob libs though. Trans kids is a lie.
Have you heard about how many of these pitiful people grow up and kill themselves after their evil parents do this to their own child?
Stop with the fake sympathy.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

AsherN said:


> How many black families does he know now?


None.


----------



## Mashmont

Superbadbrutha said:


> How many black families did you know back then?


I knew many colored families when I was young, and still do.  Mom and Dad were together then.  Today,  dad is long gone, and the government is the dad.


----------



## Mashmont

Superbadbrutha said:


> None.


Why would you say that?  Of course I am acquainted with a number of colored families.  None are in our circle of close friends, however.


----------



## Mashmont

BS Filter said:


> I did some research.  The teacher is a Christian conservative, has the support of many students and parents.


Yes.  He was enormously popular.  1200 signatures were gathered in a short time to let him keep his pension.  He was also Teacher of the Year in 2020.  Amazing how these leftwingers in all their 'research' failed to unearth that.   But the boy was a habitual offender say the other students who also said he threatened to rape the teacher's daughter.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Mashmont said:


> I knew many colored families when I was young, and still do.  Mom and Dad were together then.  Today,  dad is long gone, and the government is the dad.


Colored families?  What % of black families would you say is on Gov't assistance?  What % of white families?


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> Why would you say that?  Of course I am acquainted with a number of colored families.  None are in our circle of close friends, however.


Do you call them "colored"?


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> Yes.  He was enormously popular.  1200 signatures were gathered in a short time to let him keep his pension.  He was also Teacher of the Year in 2020.  Amazing how these leftwingers in all their 'research' failed to unearth that.   But the boy was a habitual offender say the other students who also said he threatened to rape the teacher's daughter.


You know what "Teacher of the Year" means, right?  #1 kiss up to Admin.


----------



## BS Filter

Jarlaxle said:


> Is English your second language?


Which words are you having trouble with?


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> So all is forgiven, right?


Yes.


----------



## BS Filter

Mashmont said:


> Yes.  He was enormously popular.  1200 signatures were gathered in a short time to let him keep his pension.  He was also Teacher of the Year in 2020.  Amazing how these leftwingers in all their 'research' failed to unearth that.   But the boy was a habitual offender say the other students who also said he threatened to rape the teacher's daughter.


The left will always defend the bad guy and undermine authority.


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> Yes.  He was enormously popular.  1200 signatures were gathered in a short time to let him keep his pension.  He was also Teacher of the Year in 2020.  Amazing how these leftwingers in all their 'research' failed to unearth that.   But the boy was a habitual offender say the other students who also said he threatened to rape the teacher's daughter.


Where is the evidence to all this you are claiming?


----------



## 2aguy

Superbadbrutha said:


> You stupid POS I don't have a side that would try and normalize raping a child.



If you vote for the democrats you support normalizing child rape.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> The left will always defend the bad guy and undermine authority.


The kid slammed against the wall and slapped is the "bad guy"?


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> The kid slammed against the wall and slapped is the "bad guy"?


Duh!


----------



## WinterBorn

whoisit said:


> You libs don 't give a hoot about minors having their private parts cut off by these radical nutjob libs though. Trans kids is a lie.
> Have you heard about how many of these pitiful people grow up and kill themselves after their evil parents do this to their own child?
> Stop with the fake sympathy.



Kind of a stretch to go from a teacher hitting a kid to talking about parents forcing their kids to be trans.    Maybe stick with the actual topic.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Why would you say that?  Of course I am acquainted with a number of colored families.  None are in our circle of close friends, however.



"colored"?     Just a tip.   Don't call them colored to their face.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Yes.  He was enormously popular.  1200 signatures were gathered in a short time to let him keep his pension.  He was also Teacher of the Year in 2020.  Amazing how these leftwingers in all their 'research' failed to unearth that.   But the boy was a habitual offender say the other students who also said he threatened to rape the teacher's daughter.



I did plenty of research looking for any evidence the kids said he would rape the teacher's daughter.

Not one iota of evidence to be found.   You said it was in a report.   Please share the link with us.    Or did you just make that shit up?


----------



## WinterBorn

BS Filter said:


> The left will always defend the bad guy and undermine authority.



Obviously not in this case.    Mashie insists that everyone who is in favor of the teacher facing consequences for his assault are leftwingers.   So it is the Xtian rightwinger defending the bad guy and undermining authority.


----------



## WinterBorn

BS Filter said:


> Duh!



Horseshit!   How is he the bad guy?


----------



## BS Filter

WinterBorn said:


> Horseshit!   How is he the bad guy?


The kid obviously is a disrespectful brat.


----------



## WinterBorn

BS Filter said:


> The kid obviously is a disrespectful brat.



I don't deny that.   But a teacher hitting a kid in the face and bouncing his head off the concrete block wall is WAY over the line for a bratty kid.


----------



## whoisit

WinterBorn said:


> Kind of a stretch to go from a teacher hitting a kid to talking about parents forcing their kids to be trans.    Maybe stick with the actual topic.



Hey I'm beginning to feel like Alvin the chipmunk here. What if the subject is a little off its still about kids and what we are doing to them with our absence?


----------



## Mashmont

bodecea said:


> Where is the evidence to all this you are claiming?


I thought you did all this research.  This is basic stuff.


----------



## Mashmont

I'm strongly considering sending this courageous man a check, not only to help cover expenses, but also as a goodwill gesture of support from everyone in the thread.

What do you guys think of $100?


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> "colored"?     Just a tip.   Don't call them colored to their face.


Why?  You don't think they know?


----------



## Mashmont

bodecea said:


> You know what "Teacher of the Year" means, right?  #1 kiss up to Admin.


You lefties will do anything to tear down a good man.  Even  undermine his well-deserved award.
The more I read, the more iconic Hosinksi sounds.  Taught a lot of kids a lot of life lessons, according to numerous parents.

A "To Sir, With Love" remake anyone?  Lulu can be be the principal.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> I thought you did all this research.  This is basic stuff.



And you have made claims and then refused to show ANY evidence of their validity.   In fact, the "he threatened to rape his daughter" nonsense is the only tiny reason to justify hitting a student.   And you are the only person who seems to "know" he said it.

Link?


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Why?  You don't think they know?



I think most don't take that term well.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> I think most don't take that term well.


Ah hell,  they call each other the N word routinely.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Ah hell,  they call each other the N word routinely.



So how about a link backing up your claim that the kid said he would rape the teachers daughter.

You made the claim.     Don't be a coward or a liar.    Either produce the link or admit your claim is invented.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> So how about a link backing up your claim that the kid said he would rape the teachers daughter.
> 
> You made the claim.     Don't be a coward or a liar.    Either produce the link or admit your claim is invented.


You also couldn't find his Teacher of the Year award in 2020, which is readily available.  I don't think you look very hard.
But anyhow, I'm not your obama.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> You also couldn't find his Teacher of the Year award in 2020, which is readily available.  I don't think you look very hard.
> But anyhow, I'm not your obama.



I never said anything about his teacher of the year award.   You are confused about who you are replying to.

Maybe you are confused about what you read.



If you have no link, your claim is just virtual hot air.       The kid never said anything of the kind.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> I never said anything about his teacher of the year award.   You are confused about who you are replying to.
> 
> Maybe you are confused about what you read.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have no link, your claim is just virtual hot air.       The kid never said anything of the kind.


You said you researched exhaustively,  yet you never saw about the Teacher of the Year Award?


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> You said you researched exhaustively,  yet you never saw about the Teacher of the Year Award?



Who says I never saw about his teacher of the year award?     Again, you are confused about who you are talking with.

Of course, this line of discussion is probably easier for you than admitting your claim about what the kid said was invented.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> You said you researched exhaustively,  yet you never saw about the Teacher of the Year Award?



I researched articles concerning this event.     I read 15 or more, and scanned about twice that many.    Not one mentioned the student threatening to rape the teachers daughter.

Does the teacher even have a daughter?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Burgermeister said:


> I'd go kick that teacher's ass the second I heard about this if that was my child.
> 
> And he should be arrested, not just fired.


Then you would wind up in jail for a considerably much longer time because your assault on the teacher was premeditated.


----------



## BS Filter

WinterBorn said:


> I don't deny that.   But a teacher hitting a kid in the face and bouncing his head off the concrete block wall is WAY over the line for a bratty kid.


Depends on what the brat did or said.


----------



## SavannahMann

Help me out. If a Liberal Teacher if 40 years experience had slapped a student for saying something disrespectful. Would you all be here defending him/her? Or would you be railing against the Liberals and demanding that they be charged with attempted murder?


----------



## SweetSue92

If the student really threatened to rape the teacher's daughter, I would have been on the phone right then and there to the office first, then the police. I'm sorry, when Disrespectful Kid goes after my family, no.


----------



## Blues Man

Mashmont said:


> Depending on the severity of the student's actions, sometimes it's permissible to manhandle even a white kid, imho.


No it isn't


----------



## Blues Man

SavannahMann said:


> Help me out. If a Liberal Teacher if 40 years experience had slapped a student for saying something disrespectful. Would you all be here defending him/her? Or would you be railing against the Liberals and demanding that they be charged with attempted murder?


How do you know the political leanings of this teacher?

And partisan hackery doesn't excuse any teacher from striking a student


----------



## Blues Man

WinterBorn said:


> MashMontie has made claims about what the student said or did.    Threatening to rape someone's daughter was one of the things he claimed was said.
> 
> Here is what actually happened:
> from:    Teacher granted early retirement after slapping student in the face is charged with battery, officials say
> "The altercation began after Hosinski confronted the student about wearing a hooded sweatshirt to class, Sanders said in a February 25 news release. Hoods are not allowed in school except on special days, the school’s handbook shows.
> From there, a verbal exchange ensued, and Hosinski slapped the student in the face and the student’s head hit the wall, causing “visible injuries,” Sanders said.
> Medical staff treated the student immediately, and administrators contacted the Elkhart County Sheriff’s Office and the Indiana Department of Child Services, according to Sanders’ release."
> 
> 
> The teacher caused "visible injuries" because the student would take off his hoodie.


He should have lost his pension too


----------



## SavannahMann

Blues Man said:


> How do you know the political leanings of this teacher?
> 
> And partisan hackery doesn't excuse any teacher from striking a student



I agree. But the premise of the thread is that the student deserved it and the Conservative Teacher is being pilloried unfairly. It is why I turned it around for the Conservatives. To see if they thought it would be fine the other way too.


----------



## WinterBorn

BS Filter said:


> Depends on what the brat did or said.



Not really.   There are ways of handling bratty students without bouncing their head off a wall.


----------



## WinterBorn

SweetSue92 said:


> If the student really threatened to rape the teacher's daughter, I would have been on the phone right then and there to the office first, then the police. I'm sorry, when Disrespectful Kid goes after my family, no.



I agree that threatening to rape a teacher's daughter would garner a bigger response.

But there is no evidence that the student did that.   There is only Mashie not wanting to admit he is a troll.


----------



## SweetSue92

SavannahMann said:


> I agree. But the premise of the thread is that the student deserved it and the Conservative Teacher is being pilloried unfairly. It is why I turned it around for the Conservatives. To see if they thought it would be fine the other way too.



We just love us some Cancel Culture here in the new Puritanical 21st Century.

BURN THE WITCH--over and over and over


----------



## SweetSue92

WinterBorn said:


> I agree that threatening to rape a teacher's daughter would garner a bigger response.
> 
> But there is no evidence that the student did that.   There is only Mashie not wanting to admit he is a troll.



Okay I just spent some time reading up on this. The MSM reports that this was a dustup over a hoodie. I'm not sure I believe that it ended at the hoodie tbh. Going after a student like this over a hoodie is inexplicable. This teacher DID win Teacher of the Year in 2020. So my guess is, it started with the hoodie, and Disrespectful Kid said smack about teacher's daughter. Do not get me wrong: *the teacher STILL should not have gotten violent.* There's still no excuse for that, but this is more sane to me than laying a kid flat for a hoodie.

I was able to find the comments about rape and also that the kid was expelled in local FB groups. This would also explain why they simply let the teacher go with pension and didn't pursue criminal charges at first, which you would do easily if a teacher hit a kid over a hoodie. And yea, I trust FB comments just as much as I trust the MSM these days.


----------



## WinterBorn

SweetSue92 said:


> Okay I just spent some time reading up on this. The MSM reports that this was a dustup over a hoodie. I'm not sure I believe that it ended at the hoodie tbh. Going after a student like this over a hoodie is inexplicable. This teacher DID win Teacher of the Year in 2020. So my guess is, it started with the hoodie, and Disrespectful Kid said smack about teacher's daughter. Do not get me wrong: *the teacher STILL should not have gotten violent.* There's still no excuse for that, but this is more sane to me than laying a kid flat for a hoodie.
> 
> I was able to find the comments about rape and also that the kid was expelled in local FB groups. This would also explain why they simply let the teacher go with pension and didn't pursue criminal charges at first, which you would do easily if a teacher hit a kid over a hoodie. And yea, I trust FB comments just as much as I trust the MSM these days.



The hoodie thing is all I have been able to find.

The claim that the kid said something about raping the teacher's daughter is nothing but an invention of Mashie's.    But it does show that if you repeat something over and over people will believe it.


----------



## SweetSue92

WinterBorn said:


> The hoodie thing is all I have been able to find.
> 
> The claim that the kid said something about raping the teacher's daughter is nothing but an invention of Mashie's.    But it does show that if you repeat something over and over people will believe it.


 
Locals are saying it as well. I believe that about as much as I believe the MSM


----------



## mak2

SweetSue92 said:


> Locals are saying it as well. I believe that about as much as I believe the MSM


How many locals have you talked to?  Or maybe you could provide links?


----------



## Blues Man

SavannahMann said:


> I agree. But the premise of the thread is that the student deserved it and the Conservative Teacher is being pilloried unfairly. It is why I turned it around for the Conservatives. To see if they thought it would be fine the other way too.


If it was a Black teacher the hoods and burning crosses would be out in force


----------



## SweetSue92

mak2 said:


> How many locals have you talked to?  Or maybe you could provide links?



We don't need to argue about it. In any case the teacher was unjustified in what he did. Whether the kid said it or not, he should not have laid hands on the kid. However, an argument about a hoodie in no way explains anger this outsized. The kid making a comment about raping his daughter, and then getting expelled, explains the anger, but does not excuse the violence.

That's it. That's all I have to say, and the MSM would not report the comments even should the child have made them because now the child is the Victim, and they wear white hats and never err. That's how we write stories these days, like we're six years old.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> The hoodie thing is all I have been able to find.
> 
> The claim that the kid said something about raping the teacher's daughter is nothing but an invention of Mashie's.    But it does show that if you repeat something over and over people will believe it.


Looks like you're the only one who can't find it, mate. Perhaps you should stop slandering me and start looking.


----------



## Mashmont

mak2 said:


> How many locals have you talked to?  Or maybe you could provide links?


So we have to verify what is said in favor of the teacher?


----------



## Blues Man

Mashmont said:


> Looks like you're the only one who can't find it, mate. Perhaps you should stop slandering me and start looking.


All that is completely irrelevant 

No teacher has the right to strike a child

No person has the right to strike someone else's child

I suppose you think any stranger on the street has the right to whip your brats with a belt for any reason right?


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Looks like you're the only one who can't find it, mate. Perhaps you should stop slandering me and start looking.


You haven't found it either.   You are simply lying.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Mashmont said:


> I always confuse the two 'turtle' guys.  One is pretty smart, and one's a leftwing dumbass.  Thanks for helping me keep you two straight.
> 
> I had the same problem for awhile with the two macs, but I got them straight.


I'm a right leaning independent.  A fiscal conservative that is PRO ABORTION, not to be confused with pro-choice.   If my tax money goes to support them, you should be sterilized.


----------



## Turtlesoup

SweetSue92 said:


> We don't need to argue about it. In any case the teacher was unjustified in what he did. Whether the kid said it or not, he should not have laid hands on the kid. However, an argument about a hoodie in no way explains anger this outsized. The kid making a comment about raping his daughter, and then getting expelled, explains the anger, but does not excuse the violence.
> 
> That's it. That's all I have to say, and the MSM would not report the comments even should the child have made them because now the child is the Victim, and they wear white hats and never err. That's how we write stories these days, like we're six years old.


No, you are wrong-----if he just called the teacher a name or the daughter a name---I'd say that hitting him was wrong.  But when you get to the point where you threaten to harm his child----then the boy should have had the crap knocked out of him a lot worse and then placed in prison.


----------



## WinterBorn

Turtlesoup said:


> No, you are wrong-----if he just called the teacher a name or the daughter a name---I'd say that hitting him was wrong.  But when you get to the point where you threaten to harm his child----then the boy should have had the crap knocked out of him a lot worse and then placed in prison.



Has anyone seen any evidence that the kid said he would rape the teacher's daughter?    I haven't.    I have seen Mashie make the claim.  But he refuses to provide a link.


----------



## Mashmont

The Northern Indiana atheists filed a complaint in 2019 that Mike Hosinski had religious material in his room,  Above are the materials he had.  Not a religious item among them.  More proof that the atheist movement is really about leftwing Marxist politics.
  And why would this same organization be pushing the video of Hosinski's incident with the unruly student?  That has nothing to do with the 2019 complaint.  Again,  just more vile hate and politics.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> Has anyone seen any evidence that the kid said he would rape the teacher's daughter?    I haven't.    I have seen Mashie make the claim.  But he refuses to provide a link.


Others have found the reference to rape, but you haven't.  Please don't blame others for your inability/laziness.  That is not Christian behavior.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Others have found the reference to rape, but you haven't.  Please don't blame others for your laziness.



Have they?    I have seen no links to such.


----------



## Mashmont

Turtlesoup said:


> No, you are wrong-----if he just called the teacher a name or the daughter a name---I'd say that hitting him was wrong.  But when you get to the point where you threaten to harm his child----then the boy should have had the crap knocked out of him a lot worse and then placed in prison.


Yes,  and at some point it almost becomes self-defense when they threaten your child.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Yes,  and at some point it almost becomes self-defense when they threaten your child.



*IF* the kid threatened the teacher's child.    

Has anyone else seen anything to suggest that the kid threatened to rape the teacher's daughter?    Anyone?

All I have seen is Mashie making the claim.   No articles I have seen say differently.


----------



## Mashmont

I have been in Hosinski's shoes.  Before I got into real estate,  I was a high school teacher, and before that,  I was at a home for troubled youths where the administration was weak.  These kids are beyond sophisticated for their years, and they know how to work the system.  I've seen delinquent boys try to goad teachers into hitting them,  saying they can get them fired and sue them.  They know exactly what they're doing.  And it doesn't have to be a slap.  It can be a push or a manhandle.  Any one of these things can get a teacher fired.  Basically, the delinquent kids can do what they want,  and nobody could do anything.  I left that place partially because I had no back up.


----------



## surada

Mashmont said:


> Should this teacher be imprisoned for this?


Firing him is appropriate.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> I have been in Hosinski's shoes.  Before I got into real estate,  I was a high school teacher, and before that,  I was at a home for troubled youths where the administration was weak.  These kids are beyond sophisticated for their years, and they know how to work the system.  I've seen delinquent boys try to goad teachers into hitting them,  saying they can get them fired and sue them.  They know exactly what they're doing.  And it doesn't have to be a slap.  It can be a push or a manhandle.  Any one of these things can get a teacher fired.  Basically, the delinquent kids can do what they want,  and nobody could do anything.  I left that place partially because I had no back up.



And schools have protocols for handling such things.    Follow the standard protocols and it works fine.   If you cannot control your temper, you shouldn't be teaching.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> *IF* the kid threatened the teacher's child.
> 
> Has anyone else seen anything to suggest that the kid threatened to rape the teacher's daughter?    Anyone?
> 
> All I have seen is Mashie making the claim.   No articles I have seen say differently.


Oh, man, stop whining.  Others have found it.  You haven't.  The bellyaching is getting tiresome.


----------



## surada

WinterBorn said:


> *IF* the kid threatened the teacher's child.
> 
> Has anyone else seen anything to suggest that the kid threatened to rape the teacher's daughter?    Anyone?
> 
> All I have seen is Mashie making the claim.   No articles I have seen say differently.


He's a militant Catholic nationalist.


----------



## Turtlesoup

WinterBorn said:


> Has anyone seen any evidence that the kid said he would rape the teacher's daughter?    I haven't.    I have seen Mashie make the claim.  But he refuses to provide a link.


The tape doesn't have sound ----going on just what is reported to have happened ...
If the boy threatened to rape his daughter then the teacher had every right to knock the shit out of the student.  And even worse, from societies point of view-----beating the shit out of him for threatening such should be the norm.  I smell another shit child that should not have been born at all---


----------



## WinterBorn

surada said:


> Firing him is appropriate.



There is still the matter of assaulting a minor.      The kid had visible injuries.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> And schools have protocols for handling such things.    Follow the standard protocols and it works fine.   If you cannot control your temper, you shouldn't be teaching.


Actually, no they don't, or at least they didn't 35 years ago.  The home where I worked had a very slipshod administration that did not appear to follow any protocol.  Outsiders praised the home,  but I knew better.


----------



## WinterBorn

Turtlesoup said:


> The tape doesn't have sound ----going on just what is reported to have happened ...
> If the boy threatened to rape his daughter then the teacher had every right to knock the shit out of the student.  And even worse, from societies point of view-----beating the shit out of him for threatening such should be the norm.  I smell another shit child that should not have been born at all---



If that happened.   I have read a few dozen articles on this event.   I have not seen one mention of the kid threatening to rape the teacher's daughter.  Mashie made the claim and says it was in a report.   But he refuses to give a link.     Typical troll.


----------



## surada

WinterBorn said:


> There is still the matter of assaulting a minor.      The kid had visible injuries.


The teacher should have been fired and charged with assault. Beloved teacher? He's done this before.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Actually, no they don't.  The home where I worked had a very slipshod administration that did not appear to follow any protocol.  Outsiders praised the home,  but I knew better.
> It's very much like the morons who condemn this teacher for acting after his daughter was threatened.



The schools I worked with all had protocols for handling violence and threats of violence by students.


----------



## Mashmont

Turtlesoup said:


> The tape doesn't have sound ----going on just what is reported to have happened ...
> If the boy threatened to rape his daughter then the teacher had every right to knock the shit out of the student.  And even worse, from societies point of view-----beating the shit out of him for threatening such should be the norm.  I smell another shit child that should not have been born at all---


You're right.  It is quite apparent the kid said something right before the slap.  Too bad there isn't audio.


----------



## surada

WinterBorn said:


> If that happened.   I have read a few dozen articles on this event.   I have not seen one mention of the kid threatening to rape the teacher's daughter.  Mashie made the claim and says it was in a report.   But he refuses to give a link.     Typical troll.


So he's lying.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Oh, man, stop whining.  Others have found it.  You haven't.  The bellyaching is getting tiresome.



Funny, when people find such evidence they usually post a link.    You are the only one who said you found it.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> The schools I worked with all had protocols for handling violence and threats of violence by students.


This wasn't a school.  It was a home that had a classroom.


----------



## Turtlesoup

WinterBorn said:


> If that happened.   I have read a few dozen articles on this event.   I have not seen one mention of the kid threatening to rape the teacher's daughter.  Mashie made the claim and says it was in a report.   But he refuses to give a link.     Typical troll.


So you agree then, if the boy threatened to rape the teachers daughter then slapping him and worse is justified?

(There are cultures were threatening to rape a family member to revenge some slight would be the norm, so it is a high probability that this brat did claim this btw.)


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> You're right.  It is quite apparent the kid said something right before the slap.  Too bad there isn't audio.



The fact that he said something does not mean he threatened to rape the teachers daughter.     The teacher went after him and stopped him because he was wearing a hoodie.   The kid could have said "I wear what I want" or something similar.   But you claim, without a link, that the kid threatened to rape the teacher's daughter.


----------



## SweetSue92

Blues Man said:


> All that is completely irrelevant
> 
> No teacher has the right to strike a child
> 
> No person has the right to strike someone else's child
> 
> I suppose you think any stranger on the street has the right to whip your brats with a belt for any reason right?



The rub is if the teacher would have kept a cool head about him, no doubt the student would have been expelled for the threat, if not prosecuted himself as a juvenile.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Actually, no they don't, or at least they didn't 35 years ago.  The home where I worked had a very slipshod administration that did not appear to follow any protocol.  Outsiders praised the home,  but I knew better.



So it wasn't a school?   But when I said "schools have protocols..." you said "no they don't" and used the home as proof.

You are not really very good at this.


----------



## SweetSue92

WinterBorn said:


> The fact that he said something does not mean he threatened to rape the teachers daughter.     The teacher went after him and stopped him because he was wearing a hoodie.   The kid could have said "I wear what I want" or something similar.   But you claim, without a link, that the kid threatened to rape the teacher's daughter.



That doesn't even make sense. Remember, this guy had a 40 year career behind him and was Teacher of the Year. No teacher of any sense or experience would go after a kid for a freaking hoodie. Can't absolutely rule it out, but makes much more sense that the kid said something truly vile.

Demanding links is a fool's errand. What--you expect the MSM to be trustworthy? A joke.


----------



## WinterBorn

Turtlesoup said:


> So you agree then, if the boy threatened to rape the teachers daughter then slapping him and worse is justified?
> 
> (There are cultures were threatening to rape a family member to revenge some slight would be the norm, so it is a high probability that this brat did claim this btw.)



I'm just waiting for a link to the student making such a threat.


----------



## WinterBorn

SweetSue92 said:


> That doesn't even make sense. Remember, this guy had a 40 year career behind him and was Teacher of the Year. No teacher of any sense or experience would go after a kid for a freaking hoodie. Can't absolutely rule it out, but makes much more sense that the kid said something truly vile.
> 
> Demanding links is a fool's errand. What--you expect the MSM to be trustworthy? A joke.



Expecting links is standard fare on political forums.    Otherwise it is just shit people make up, like this case.


----------



## Mashmont

Blues Man said:


> If it was a Black teacher the hoods and burning crosses would be out in force


If it was a black student, the neighborhoods would have been torched.


----------



## WinterBorn

SweetSue92 said:


> The rub is if the teacher would have kept a cool head about him, no doubt the student would have been expelled for the threat, if not prosecuted himself as a juvenile.



What threat?    Do you have a link to anything describing a threat?


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> I'm just waiting for a link to the student making such a threat.


Go find it like the rest of us.  We're not your obamas.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Go find it like the rest of us.  We're not your obamas.



You made the claim.  You post the proof.    

Why not just share the link?   It would certainly help your credibility.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> Expecting links is standard fare on political forums.    Otherwise it is just shit people make up, like this case.


"Waaaaaahhh. I'm so lazy!"


----------



## surada

Turtlesoup said:


> So you agree then, if the boy threatened to rape the teachers daughter then slapping him and worse is justified?
> 
> (There are cultures were threatening to rape a family member to revenge some slight would be the norm, so it is a high probability that this brat did claim this btw.)


Mashmouth is lying... He's an extremist christian


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> "Waaaaaahhh. I'm so lazy!"



LMAO!!     You are just another troll.

I am not lazy.   I have read dozens of articles about this event.    Not a single one mentions any threat to rape his daughter.    Not one.


----------



## SweetSue92

WinterBorn said:


> You made the claim.  You post the proof.
> 
> Why not just share the link?   It would certainly help your credibility.



Go to Facebook.

IN the search box, enter "Mike Hosinski"

Read a few articles, then read the comments under the articles. 

Are you incapable of this?


----------



## WinterBorn

surada said:


> Mashmouth is lying... He's an extremist christian



I think Zinc is right, he is just a troll.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

2aguy said:


> If you vote for the democrats you support normalizing child rape.


....and yet there is a Republican under investigation by the Justice Department for* having sexual relations with a 17-year-old girl* and allegedly paying her to travel with him.  I will bet the farm you support Matt Gaetz to the fullest don't you.


----------



## Turtlesoup

WinterBorn said:


> I'm just waiting for a link to the student making such a threat.


I seriously doubt that you dad or you mom would have allowed you to mouth off and I seriously doubt that you would have allowed your own kids to be disrespectful and ignore behaving as well.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> So it wasn't a school?   But when I said "schools have protocols..." you said "no they don't" and used the home as proof.
> 
> You are not really very good at this.


I clarified that it wasn't a school, but it was a classroom within a group home.  Are you going to troll about this minor point as well?


----------



## Turtlesoup

WinterBorn said:


> I think Zinc is right, he is just a troll.


You have been wrong before---often.


----------



## Mashmont

surada said:


> The teacher should have been fired and charged with assault. Beloved teacher? He's done this before.


There is no indication he's done this before.  Let's not slander this teacher further.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Mashmont said:


> I clarified that it wasn't a school, but it was a classroom within a group home.  Are you going to troll about this minor point as well?


A group HOME?  So we now know that the child has major behavioral issues.   Saying pretty please doesn't work with these type kids---they need a strong daddy figure to throttle their asses---its the only thing that will work with them.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> I think Zinc is right, he is just a troll.


Comical, coming from you.


----------



## Mashmont

Turtlesoup said:


> A group HOME?  So we now know that the child has major behavioral issues.   Saying pretty please doesn't work with these type kids---they need a strong daddy figure to throttle their asses---its the only thing that will work with them.


Exactly right.  In a sense, Mr. Hosinski did the job the kid's parent should have done years ago.


----------



## Turtlesoup

surada said:


> Mashmouth is lying... He's an extremist christian


You are ALWAYS wrong Surada...(and I do try to find some good in everybody even if it is just people to assign to changing blue water---------you don't even rate that.)


----------



## WinterBorn

SweetSue92 said:


> Go to Facebook.
> 
> IN the search box, enter "Mike Hosinski"
> 
> Read a few articles, then read the comments under the articles.
> 
> Are you incapable of this?



I am quite capable.    I did that very thing.    But I saw no articles that mentioned the student threatening to rape the teacher's daughter.

If you saw any article that did, post a link.    This dancing by Mashie is not surprising.    From you the refusal to post a link is surprising.


----------



## WinterBorn

Turtlesoup said:


> I seriously doubt that you dad or you mom would have allowed you to mouth off and I seriously doubt that you would have allowed your own kids to be disrespectful and ignore behaving as well.



I absolutely would not have allowed it from my kids.   You are correct.


----------



## WinterBorn

Turtlesoup said:


> A group HOME?  So we now know that the child has major behavioral issues.   Saying pretty please doesn't work with these type kids---they need a strong daddy figure to throttle their asses---its the only thing that will work with them.



The only reason a group home was mentioned is because Mashie said he worked at one 35 years ago.

There is no mention of the student in the video living in a group home.


----------



## SweetSue92

WinterBorn said:


> I am quite capable.    I did that very thing.    But I saw no articles that mentioned the student threatening to rape the teacher's daughter.
> 
> If you saw any article that did, post a link.    This dancing by Mashie is not surprising.    From you the refusal to post a link is surprising.



Comments from locals. The MSM is not reporting it. Or more like, reporting half of it. The argument about the hoodie likely started in the classroom, and Disrespectful Kid then likely mouthed off about rape, prompting the assault. I  have already said the teacher should not have committed violence, so why does it matter? Does the kid have to be Innocent Victim for this to be a better story?


----------



## WinterBorn

SweetSue92 said:


> Comments from locals. The MSM is not reporting it. Or more like, reporting half of it. The argument about the hoodie likely started in the classroom, and Disrespectful Kid then likely mouthed off about rape, prompting the assault. I  have already said the teacher should not have committed violence, so why does it matter? Does the kid have to be Innocent Victim for this to be a better story?



Your statement of "...Disrespectful Kid then likely mouthed off about rape..." shows you did not find any evidence Mashie's claim is anything but his invention.

The kid does not have to be innocent.    But the claim Mashie is making does make people more sympathetic to the teacher.    Mashie just wants to give the teacher a pass because he is politically like Mashie.


----------



## August West

Mashmont said:


> Sounds reasonable to me.  Why aren't there?  Teachers don't want to be observed teaching Marxist crap?


Crap like Social Security and Medicare? You have no idea WTF you`re talking about.


----------



## August West

Mashmont said:


> 40-year sterling history?  I think you have to consider that.


Sterling history according to whom? The rednecks in one of our dumbest states? Teachers like this are what keeps those hillbillies ignorant.








						Top 10 Dumbest States in the US [Update 2022]
					

Have you ever though about the dumbest states in the US?




					usabynumbers.com


----------



## Mashmont

SweetSue92 said:


> Comments from locals. The MSM is not reporting it. Or more like, reporting half of it. The argument about the hoodie likely started in the classroom, and Disrespectful Kid then likely mouthed off about rape, prompting the assault. I  have already said the teacher should not have committed violence, so why does it matter? Does the kid have to be Innocent Victim for this to be a better story?


Some of the articles I read a few days ago on his have already been altered or disappeared altogether, especially local stories.  I think they are instructed to do this.


----------



## Mashmont

August West said:


> Sterling history according to whom? The rednecks in one of our dumbest states? Teachers like this are what keeps those hillbillies ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top 10 Dumbest States in the US [Update 2022]
> 
> 
> Have you ever though about the dumbest states in the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usabynumbers.com


Mr. Hosinski was awarded teacher of the year in 2020.  He also received 1300 signatures in just a few days petitioning the school board to let him keep his well-deserved pension.

And this "Hillbilly school" wasn't that far from Chicago.   Ouch.  lol.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Some of the articles I read a few days ago on his have already been altered or disappeared altogether, especially local stories.  I think they are instructed to do this.



Suuure they have.


----------



## Uncensored2008

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> You side with a teacher slapping the shit out of a child?
> 
> ...wat



Actually, corporal punishment desperately needs to be brought back in our schools.


----------



## Mashmont

"the kid collapsed.  He was clearly injured".

Collapsed, my butt.  The kid faked like hell.  As I said, these delinquents know how to play the game and work the system.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> Suuure they have.


Yeah, like the South Bend newspaper originally had the classroom display from 2019 that the atheists claimed was violation of church and state separation.  That photo is no longer in the article.

I think it was because the display wasn't a violation.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> "the kid collapsed.  He was clearly injured".
> 
> Collapsed, my butt.  The kid faked like hell.  As I said, these delinquents know how to play the game and work the system.



_"The video obtained by The Tribune shows a man following the student down a hallway and grabbing the boy's backpack before striking him. The student's head appears to also hit the wall and he falls to the ground.
School officials said the student suffered visible injuries and required immediate medical attention.
In court documents filed Friday, officials describe their investigation of the incident, say the boy told an officer the impact caused him "throbbing" pain in his head along with a bloody nose and lip. The officer, according to records, observed an abrasion and lump on the student's head, as well as an abrasion in his mouth."








						Indiana teacher slaps student: What we know about Jimtown High School, Mike Hosinski incident
					

Here's what we know after video footage caught Indiana teacher Mike Hosinski slapping a Jimtown High School student in the hallway.




					www.yahoo.com
				



_
So now, not only is the kid lying, but school officials and a police officer?


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> _"The video obtained by The Tribune shows a man following the student down a hallway and grabbing the boy's backpack before striking him. The student's head appears to also hit the wall and he falls to the ground.
> School officials said the student suffered visible injuries and required immediate medical attention.
> In court documents filed Friday, officials describe their investigation of the incident, say the boy told an officer the impact caused him "throbbing" pain in his head along with a bloody nose and lip. The officer, according to records, observed an abrasion and lump on the student's head, as well as an abrasion in his mouth."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana teacher slaps student: What we know about Jimtown High School, Mike Hosinski incident
> 
> 
> Here's what we know after video footage caught Indiana teacher Mike Hosinski slapping a Jimtown High School student in the hallway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> So now, not only is the kid lying, but school officials and a police officer?


The kid didn't collapse due to injury.  That was fake.  But so many dumb liberals fell for the acting job.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Yeah, like the South Bend newspaper originally had the classroom display from 2019 that the atheists claimed was violation of church and state separation.  That photo is no longer in the article.
> 
> I think it was because the display wasn't a violation.



And all the references to the kid saying he would rape the teachers daughter have been removed too??


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> And all the references to the kid saying he would rape the teachers daughter have been removed too??


No,  I found it.  So have others.  Why can't you?


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> The kid didn't collapse due to injury.  That was fake.  But so many dumb liberals fell for the acting job.



So you say.    The school and law enforcement say there were visible signs of injury.    His head hit the wall hard enough to cause an abrasion and a lump.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> No,  I found it.  So have others.  Why can't you?



I have seen no others claim to have found it.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> So you say.    The school and law enforcement say there were visible signs of injury.    His head hit the wall hard enough to cause an abrasion and a lump.


The kid has a long rap sheet.  If you believe him, you are gullible.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> I have seen no others claim to have found it.


Now you're openly lying.


----------



## 2aguy

Superbadbrutha said:


> ....and yet there is a Republican under investigation by the Justice Department for* having sexual relations with a 17-year-old girl* and allegedly paying her to travel with him.  I will bet the farm you support Matt Gaetz to the fullest don't you.




Yeah....we have guys who should be in jail, but the democrat party and it's minions support the legalization of rape of children through their allies in the left wing medical groups...you moron.....


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Now you're openly lying.



Who has said they found it?


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> The kid has a long rap sheet.  If you believe him, you are gullible.



His rap sheet has no relevance.   He was not hit for any of those crimes.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> The kid didn't collapse due to injury.  That was fake.  But so many dumb liberals fell for the acting job.



Here is a link that doesn't blur the contact.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

2aguy said:


> Yeah....we have guys who should be in jail, but the democrat party and it's minions support the legalization of rape of children through their allies in the left wing medical groups...you moron.....


Tell us Shithead when did you call for Matt Gaetz to get kicked out of Congress.


----------



## 2aguy

Superbadbrutha said:


> Tell us Shithead when did you call for Matt Gaetz to get kicked out of Congress.





Hmmm...was he convicted of anything?   When he is convicted I'll call for him to be kicked out of congress....

Again, your party and it's allies are pushing to legalize raping children....the leftists in academia and the medical profession are pushing adults having sex with underage children and they are trying to change the word "pedophile" to get rid of the stigma of raping children...you idiot.

How about bill "the actual rapist," clinton....harvey weinstein, andrew cuomo and joe biden, who finger raped a woman...... and the other democrat politicians you guys defend to the end?


----------



## Superbadbrutha

2aguy said:


> Hmmm...was he convicted of anything?   When he is convicted I'll call for him to be kicked out of congress....
> 
> Again, your party and it's allies are pushing to legalize raping children....the leftists in academia and the medical profession are pushing adults having sex with underage children and they are trying to change the word "pedophile" to get rid of the stigma of raping children...you idiot.
> 
> How about bill "the actual rapist," clinton....harvey weinstein, andrew cuomo and joe biden, who finger raped a woman...... and the other democrat politicians you guys defend to the end?


Please show me a bill or policy that Democrats are pushing to allow folks to rape children.  Talk about asinine.


----------



## 2aguy

Superbadbrutha said:


> Please show me a bill or policy that Democrats are pushing to allow folks to rape children.  Talk about asinine.




They are working up to that.....right now it is their allies in academics and the medical profession preparing the battlefield with think pieces and opinion columns on why it shouldn't be considered wrong.....

*Dr. Allyn Walker argued for the use of the term “minor-attracted people” to describe people who are attracted to children, instead of “pedophile.”*









						ODU professor placed on administrative leave after comments on pedophilia
					

Dr. Allyn Walker argued for the use of the term “minor-attracted people” to describe people who are attracted to children, instead of “pedophile.”




					www.13newsnow.com


----------



## hjmick

Any teacher ever touched one of my kids like that, the school board would be the least of their worries.

Good riddance to bad fucking rubbish.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

2aguy said:


> They are working up to that.....right now it is their allies in academics and the medical profession preparing the battlefield with think pieces and opinion columns on why it shouldn't be considered wrong.....
> 
> *Dr. Allyn Walker argued for the use of the term “minor-attracted people” to describe people who are attracted to children, instead of “pedophile.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ODU professor placed on administrative leave after comments on pedophilia
> 
> 
> Dr. Allyn Walker argued for the use of the term “minor-attracted people” to describe people who are attracted to children, instead of “pedophile.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.13newsnow.com


There is no level you Trump Humpers won't stoop to.


----------



## 2aguy

Superbadbrutha said:


> There is no level you Trump Humpers won't stoop to.




That "Doctor," doesn't support Trump, you idiot.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

2aguy said:


> That "Doctor," doesn't support Trump, you idiot.


...but you do, idiot.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> His rap sheet has no relevance.   He was not hit for any of those crimes.


It shows he likely faked the collapse.  He's not trustworthy


----------



## Mashmont

hjmick said:


> Any teacher ever touched one of my kids like that, the school board would be the least of their worries.
> 
> Good riddance to bad fucking rubbish.


Discipline your kids and the teacher won't have to.  That's what I've been telling the forum libs.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> Duh!


You are particularly articulate today.


----------



## Mashmont

I think we can summarize all these comments from all sides by saying :  We are ALL Mike Hosinski today.  I personally think this elevates him by showing he's human.  Just like Simone Biles.


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> I thought you did all this research.  This is basic stuff.


Where is all the evidence of what you are claiming?


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> I'm strongly considering sending this courageous man a check, not only to help cover expenses, but also as a goodwill gesture of support from everyone in the thread.
> 
> What do you guys think of $100?


Do so.  Send him all the money you haven't sent to trump................or putin.


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> You lefties will do anything to tear down a good man.  Even  undermine his well-deserved award.
> The more I read, the more iconic Hosinksi sounds.  Taught a lot of kids a lot of life lessons, according to numerous parents.
> 
> A "To Sir, With Love" remake anyone?  Lulu can be be the principal.


He's not a "good man"...he's a thug who beat on a child.  Now...if that's what you think is a "good man", maybe you too should stay away from children.


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> I think we can summarize all these comments from all sides by saying :  We are ALL Mike Hosinski today.  I personally think this elevates him by showing he's human.  Just like Simone Biles.


OK, Poe.


----------



## bodecea

WinterBorn said:


> Not really.   There are ways of handling bratty students without bouncing their head off a wall.


The OP doesn't know of any other way.


----------



## bodecea

Turtlesoup said:


> No, you are wrong-----if he just called the teacher a name or the daughter a name---I'd say that hitting him was wrong.  But when you get to the point where you threaten to harm his child----then the boy should have had the crap knocked out of him a lot worse and then placed in prison.


Approves of beating a child.


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> View attachment 611077
> The Northern Indiana atheists filed a complaint in 2019 that Mike Hosinski had religious material in his room,  Above are the materials he had.  Not a religious item among them.  More proof that the atheist movement is really about leftwing Marxist politics.
> And why would this same organization be pushing the video of Hosinski's incident with the unruly student?  That has nothing to do with the 2019 complaint.  Again,  just more vile hate and politics.


Goes to show how much violence is just laying there ready to be released by con-servatives.....even against children.   Pro-life?   Not really.


----------



## surada

Mashmont said:


> The kid has a long rap sheet.  If you believe him, you are gullible.


What is the boy's name? How did you get his rap sheet? Isn't he a minor


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> Yes,  and at some point it almost becomes self-defense when they threaten your child.


So, it's self defense if that boy's father comes and slaps that teacher?   Because he not only threatened their child, he assaulted him.


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> I have been in Hosinski's shoes.  Before I got into real estate,  I was a high school teacher, and before that,  I was at a home for troubled youths where the administration was weak.  These kids are beyond sophisticated for their years, and they know how to work the system.  I've seen delinquent boys try to goad teachers into hitting them,  saying they can get them fired and sue them.  They know exactly what they're doing.  And it doesn't have to be a slap.  It can be a push or a manhandle.  Any one of these things can get a teacher fired.  Basically, the delinquent kids can do what they want,  and nobody could do anything.  I left that place partially because I had no back up.


Cool story, Poe.


----------



## bodecea

Turtlesoup said:


> The tape doesn't have sound ----going on just what is reported to have happened ...
> If the boy threatened to rape his daughter then the teacher had every right to knock the shit out of the student.  And even worse, from societies point of view-----beating the shit out of him for threatening such should be the norm.  I smell another shit child that should not have been born at all---


No he doesn't...but thanks for showing us the violent tendencies of today's con-servative.


----------



## surada

SweetSue92 said:


> Go to Facebook.
> 
> IN the search box, enter "Mike Hosinski"
> 
> Read a few articles, then read the comments under the articles.
> 
> Are you incapable of this?











						Who is Michael Hosinski? Teacher charged with battery for slapping minor student
					

Indiana teacher taken into custody for chasing down a student and slapping him because he wore a hoodie to class,  gets support from the community




					meaww.com


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> Some of the articles I read a few days ago on his have already been altered or disappeared altogether, especially local stories.  I think they are instructed to do this.


How con-venient for you.


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> Actually, corporal punishment desperately needs to be brought back in our schools.


You are all tingly about children being beaten?


----------



## Turtlesoup

Superbadbrutha said:


> Had this not been recorded do you think they would have believed this child?


This child?  Or little hoodlum...


----------



## surada

In class Hosinski was a big fan of Trump and a expressed his hatred for Democrats.


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> The kid has a long rap sheet.  If you believe him, you are gullible.


Does he?  Link your source for that.


----------



## Mashmont

surada said:


> What is the boy's name? How did you get his rap sheet? Isn't he a minor


Going by what classmates said on social media.


----------



## Mashmont

bodecea said:


> Does he?  Link your source for that.


I'll link when you start linking, sister.
Trolls are big on making demands,  not so much on providing.


----------



## bodecea

surada said:


> In class Hosinski was a big fan of Trump and a expressed his hatred for Democrats.


Is that so?  Well, no wonder the trump trash here wants to excuse his thuggery.


----------



## surada

bodecea said:


> Is that so?  Well, no wonder the trump trash here wants to excuse his thuggery.











						Who is Michael Hosinski? Teacher charged with battery for slapping minor student
					

Indiana teacher taken into custody for chasing down a student and slapping him because he wore a hoodie to class,  gets support from the community




					meaww.com


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> I'll link when you start linking, sister.
> Trolls are big on making demands,  not so much on providing.


You are the liar making false claims.  So much for not bearing false witness, eh?


----------



## Mashmont

surada said:


> In class Hosinski was a big fan of Trump



And therein lies the ENTIRE reason for hatred of this man by the left.  They don't give a s--- about the welfare of kids.


----------



## surada

Mashmont said:


> Going by what classmates said on social media.


You're lying again. The problem was that the student was wearing a hoodie in class.


----------



## Mashmont

bodecea said:


> Do so.  Send him all the money you haven't sent to trump


Thank you.  I'll be happy to sign your nic to it, as well.
Again, we are ALL Mike Hosinski today.


----------



## Mashmont

surada said:


> The problem was that the student was wearing a hoodie in class.


Yeah,  nobody wants that gangbanging look in a school.  It represents thuggery.


----------



## Mashmont

bodecea said:


> Is that so?  Well, no wonder the trump trash here wants to excuse his thuggery.


So much atheist hate here.

"Let ye who are without sin cast the first stone."


----------



## bodecea

2aguy said:


> They are working up to that.....right now it is their allies in academics and the medical profession preparing the battlefield with think pieces and opinion columns on why it shouldn't be considered wrong.....
> 
> *Dr. Allyn Walker argued for the use of the term “minor-attracted people” to describe people who are attracted to children, instead of “pedophile.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ODU professor placed on administrative leave after comments on pedophilia
> 
> 
> Dr. Allyn Walker argued for the use of the term “minor-attracted people” to describe people who are attracted to children, instead of “pedophile.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.13newsnow.com


So, you've got nothing but more con-servative lies.


----------



## BS Filter

WinterBorn said:


> Not really.   There are ways of handling bratty students without bouncing their head off a wall.


Depends on the brat.


----------



## surada

Mashmont said:


> Yeah,  nobody wants that gangbanging look in a school.  It represents thuggery.


I wear a hoodie all winter and nobody would mistake me for a gangbanger. The teacher is a time bomb who hates kids. Is he also a Christian?


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> You are particularly articulate today.


You are your usual dumb ass self.


----------



## Mashmont

surada said:


> I wear a hoodie all winter and nobody would mistake me for a gangbanger. The teacher is a time bomb who hates kids. Is he also a Christian?


Hoodies are what ghetto thugs wear.  This clean cut Indiana school doesn't want that element in their school.
But the kid clearly said something to Holsinski in the hall.  I'll bet he  said "F--- you!"


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> Going by what classmates said on social media.


And kids never ever lie, do they?


----------



## surada

Mashmont said:


> Hoodies are what ghetto thugs wear.  This clean cut Indiana school doesn't want that element in their school.


I used to live in a gated community in in Atlanta. It was a quick walk to Marta so there were lots of students taking the bus to school. They all wore hoodies. I never encountered a thug or gangbanger..


----------



## surada

Hosinski chased the kid down and hit him for wearing a hoodie.


----------



## surada

Moment former Teacher of the Year chases and slaps student ‘for wearing hoodie'
					

Hoodies are not allowed at the school in Indiana.




					metro.co.uk


----------



## surada

Judge OKs charge against Indiana teacher Mike Hosinski; student's nose and lip were bloody
					

Police say the student seen on video being hit in the head by teacher suffered "throbbing pain" and a bloody nose and lip.



					www.southbendtribune.com


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> You are your usual dumb ass self.


And you con-tinue in your articulate ways.


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> Hoodies are what ghetto thugs wear.  This clean cut Indiana school doesn't want that element in their school.
> But the kid clearly said something to Holsinski in the hall.  I'll bet he  said "F--- you!"


"Hoodies are what ghetto thugs wear"..................


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> So much atheist hate here.
> 
> "Let ye who are without sin cast the first stone."


"atheist"....


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> And you con-tinue in your articulate ways.


Thank God we don't have any mean tweets from President Trump, huh.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> Thank God we don't have any mean tweets from President Trump, huh.


Indeed.   Are you going through withdrawals from your lard and master's words?


----------



## Turtlesoup

surada said:


> I used to live in a gated community in in Atlanta. It was a quick walk to Marta so there were lots of students taking the bus to school. They all wore hoodies. I never encountered a thug or gangbanger..


You are so full of chit----I've been to Atlanta many many many times--the area is covered with thugs, druggies, conartists, criminals...

It's the type of place, if you have to gas up your car as you are driving through-----don't hold your purse, keep your keys in your hands with car locked up, don't completely fill up---get enough to make a run to outside city limits, and never ever not know what is in  your immediate vicinity.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Mashmont said:


> Mike Hosinski of Jimtown High School in Elkhart, Indiana voluntarily resigned after surveillance footage shows him slapping a student in the hallway. causing the student to bang his head on the wall.  I believe the student ended up fine.    Holsinski was a beloved 40-year veteran social studies teacher who was slated to retire in June.   The school board accepted his resignation, barred him from school property, and allowed him to retain his retirement pension.  Instinctively, I side with the teacher,  but if it ended here, I would be satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana teacher slaps student: What we know about Jimtown High School, Mike Hosinski incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it won't end here, because there is a backstory.
> 
> Holsinski is an outspoken conservative who has been in trouble with Northern Indiana Atheists, a hate group, who filed a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation in 2019 after receiving complaints from a parent. _*According to an NIA documen*__*t posted on the organization’s website, “Hosinski has a history of state/church violations at Jimtown High School that has ranged from his teaching topics to his classroom decor.” Signs and bumper stickers hanging on the classroom walls feature a range of content from religious to anti-liberal propaganda.
> 
> In photos obtained by NIA, some of the posters and stickers found in the classroom said things like “Proud to be a conservative,” “Choose life, your mom did” and “Liberalism is a mental disorder.”  *_*“Hosinski told the class Hillary and Obama are criminals, President Donald Trump is great, and Democrats are liars. He told them abortion should be illegal,” the statement complaint alleged. “My student says ‘he told the class Bill Clinton’s friend takes little girls to a sex island and anyone who finds out is killed. Korea has nukes, something about Muslims taking over, and something about gay people getting married.’”  *The Elkhart Country Schools system removed these posters and items from his Hosinski's classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints prompt removal of political, religious materials from Jimtown High School classroom
> 
> 
> Northern Indiana Atheists notified the Elkhart County school district of its intent to file a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation after receiving complaints about Mike Hosinski, a longtime history teacher at the high school.
> 
> 
> 
> www.southbendtribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the hateful NIA has posted the video on youtube.  When you view NIA's website,  you see they embrace the entire Marxist spectrum of causes, BLM,  Antifa,  LGBT.  I don't have any doubt their funding comes from The Soros Organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABOUT NIA — Northern Indiana Atheists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> northernindianaatheists.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode just happened, but I can assure you this won't be the end.   See, Mr. Hosinger had the temerity to openly piss on the Marxist agenda,  and to ridicule their icons.  For 40 years he was untouchable. So the Marxist left will do everything in its power to make an example of him.  For starters, they will demand his pension be revoked.  Then they will sue the Elkhart School Board,  then they will prompt/pay the boy's parents to file a criminal and civil suit against Hosinski and the district.  They will try to imprison Hosinger, and basically ruin him and his family.   Because this is what Marxists do.  You see what they're doing to President Trump with frivolous suit after frivolous suit.  The left is going to make sure nobody EVER crosses them like that again, whether it be as a presidential candidate or a public school teacher.
> 
> I sympathize with Hosinger, because he's that rare teacher that who is trying to teach kids the truth.  It's such a shame that after 40 years of dealing with leftists from above and juvenile delinquents from below,  his sterling career has to end like this.   Reports say this particular student had threatened to rape Hosinger's daughter.  Trashy stuff like that.  He no doubt mouthed off to Hosinger in the hall,  and Hosinger lost his cool for a split second and slapped him.   It shouldn't negate his great career,  but we know it will.   50 years ago, that sort of thing wasn't uncommon.  Today, it will land you in prison.  If the kid were black, this would be front page news.  It might even go ahead of Ukraine.
> 
> Note:  I delayed my Lenten hiatus because I thought this story needed to be addressed.


That was an awful lot of irrelevant whining  to express support for hitting children. I wonder if you even fool yourself?


----------



## bodecea

Turtlesoup said:


> You are so full of chit----I've been to Atlanta many many many times--the area is covered with thugs, druggies, conartists, criminals...
> 
> It's the type of place, if you have to gas up your car as you are driving through-----don't hold your purse, keep your keys in your hands with car locked up, don't completely fill up---get enough to make a run to outside city limits, and never ever not know what is in  your immediate vicinity.


...and then you left?


----------



## bodecea

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> You side with a teacher slapping the shit out of a child?
> 
> ...wat


It seems to be a theme with the con-servatives in this thread.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> You are your usual dumb ass self.


And the con-servative brilliance con-tinues.


----------



## surada

Turtlesoup said:


> You are so full of chit----I've been to Atlanta many many many times--the area is covered with thugs, druggies, conartists, criminals...
> 
> It's the type of place, if you have to gas up your car as you are driving through-----don't hold your purse, keep your keys in your hands with car locked up, don't completely fill up---get enough to make a run to outside city limits, and never ever not know what is in  your immediate vicinity.


Not where I lived.


----------



## bodecea

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That was an awful lot of irrelevant whining  to express support for hitting children. I wonder if you even fool yourself?


Don't get him started on how Josh Duggar and how he treated children, etc. was just as fine.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> Indeed.   Are you going through withdrawals from your lard and master's words?


An incompetent demented old bureaucrat sitting in the Oval Office doesn't offend your sensitivity, huh.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> And the con-servative brilliance con-tinues.


I'm sure you're trying to say something clever.  Reminds me of someone impaled with a spear saying...."I'm not done with you".


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BS Filter said:


> An incompetent demented old bureaucrat sitting in the Oval Office doesn't offend your sensitivity, huh.


Notice how incapable morons like you have to invent little dollies and boogeymen for yourselves. 

So you put your own thoughts inside the heads of your dollies so you have something to knock over and don't feel so stupid all the time.


----------



## BS Filter

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Notice how incapable morons like you have to invent little dollies and boogeymen for yourselves.
> 
> So you put your own thoughts inside the heads of your dollies so you have something to knock over and don't feel so stupid all the time.


I'm sure that means something in your safe little world.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Burgermeister said:


> So a bunch of kids making fun of the Prophet of God's bald head deserved to be ripped apart by bears? Is that your point?


*Spare the Rod and the Child Thinks He's God*

It was a fable used for scaring straight any Hebrew kids acting like that brat in the OP.  That stuff works on children, many of whom need it and will turn into super-predators if they don't get it.  Every race and generation has a pack of these mutant beasts.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Turtlesoup said:


> This child?  Or little hoodlum...


What was he doing that makes him a little hoodlum, oh you do know he isn't black.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Mashmont said:


> Yeah,  nobody wants that gangbanging look in a school.  It represents thuggery.


How long has hoodie sweatshirts been out?  We had them when I played football and ran track in HS, nobody claimed they represented thuggery back then, when did that change?  When some white person made the claim.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Mashmont said:


> I'm strongly considering sending this courageous man a check, not only to help cover expenses, but also as a goodwill gesture of support from everyone in the thread.
> 
> What do you guys think of $100?


I think you're just trolling.


----------



## BS Filter

Superbadbrutha said:


> How long has hoodie sweatshirts been out?  We had them when I played football and ran track in HS, nobody claimed they represented thuggery back then, when did that change?  When some white person made the claim.


Trayvon Martin.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Spare the Rod and the Child Thinks He's God*
> 
> It was a fable used for scaring straight any Hebrew kids acting like that brat in the OP.  That stuff works on children, many of whom need it and will turn into super-predators if they don't get it.  Every race and generation has a pack of these mutant beasts.


So you think slapping a kid in his face and bouncing his head off a block wall is good discipline for a child.


----------



## surada

Superbadbrutha said:


> What was he doing that makes him a little hoodlum, oh you do know he isn't black.


Hoodies are not allowed by the dress code. He saw the kid in the hallway and chased him down.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

BS Filter said:


> Trayvon Martin.


What about him?  Can you tell me when it became against the LAW to wear a hoodie?


----------



## Superbadbrutha

surada said:


> Hoodies are not allowed by the dress code. He saw the kid in the hallway and chased him down.


So the punishment for wearing one is to slap a kid in the face and bounce his head off of a block wall.


----------



## BS Filter

Superbadbrutha said:


> So you think slapping a kid in his face and bouncing his head off a block wall is good discipline for a child.


Blame the parents.


----------



## BS Filter

Superbadbrutha said:


> What about him?  Can you tell me when it became against the LAW to wear a hoodie?


It's not about that. This is the part where you play dumb, huh.


----------



## surada

Superbadbrutha said:


> So the punishment for wearing one is to slap a kid in the face and bounce his head off of a block wall.


Pretty bad. I hope the kid doesn't get the wrong lesson.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

BS Filter said:


> Blame the parents.


Why?  The parents didn't strike him.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

BS Filter said:


> It's not about that. This is the part where you play dumb, huh.


What's it about?  Why not just make it illegal to manufacture hoodies.


----------



## BS Filter

Superbadbrutha said:


> Why?  The parents didn't strike him.


Still playing dumb.


----------



## BS Filter

Superbadbrutha said:


> What's it about?  Why not just make it illegal to manufacture hoodies.


Is this your "play dumb" day?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BS Filter said:


> I'm sure that means something in your safe little world.


Manbabies will manbaby...


----------



## Mashmont

bodecea said:


> Don't get him started on how Josh Duggar and how he treated children, etc. was just as fine.


Atheists who deal in all manner of evil,  and hypercritical when Christians trip up even once.  And if they don't trip up, atheists invent offenses then have them killed.  Like they did with Jesus.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

BS Filter said:


> Is this your "play dumb" day?


You have to play dumb when dealing with a dumbass, so tell me dumbass when and where can you wear a hoodie?


----------



## Mashmont

Superbadbrutha said:


> What was he doing that makes him a little hoodlum, oh you do know he isn't black.


"hoodies".  "hoodlum".  See the common root?  But these nice schools don't need that ghetto culture.  Ergo the rule. 

 Same with that rap crap.  I think it should be banned.  My daughter's volleyball team of all white girls chose rap as their warm-up music.  Even nice girls get affected by the nefarious culture.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

What we have here is a deviant religious cultist trying to blame the intelligent people of the world for why he thinks we have to beat children.

These freaks never own their own gross fetishes. It's always "because I think the gods say so", and "because the atheists of the world make me do it".


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Mashmont said:


> Atheists who deal in all manner of evil,  and hypercritical when Christians trip up even once.  And if they don't trip up, atheists invent offenses then have them killed.  Like they did with Jesus.


Do you think Jesus would have agreed with many of the practices in America from 1655 until 1965?


----------



## Mashmont

Zincwarrior said:


> I think you're just trolling.


You think it should be more than $100?


----------



## surada

Mashmont said:


> "hoodies".  "hoodlum".  See the common root?  But these nice schools don't need that ghetto culture.  Ergo the rule.


Neighborhood.. hoodie..


----------



## BS Filter

Superbadbrutha said:


> You have to play dumb when dealing with a dumbass, so tell me dumbass when and where can you wear a hoodie?


When it's raining or snowing.  DUH!


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Mashmont said:


> "hoodies".  "hoodlum".  See the common root?  But these nice schools don't need that ghetto culture.  Ergo the rule.


So all these folks are "Hoodlums"


----------



## Mashmont

surada said:


> Neighborhood.. hoodie..


Same with that rap crap. I think it should be banned. My daughter's volleyball team of all white girls chose rap as their warm-up music. Even nice girls get affected by the nefarious culture.


----------



## BS Filter

Public school needs to implement a dress code.  Getting rid of a dress code was a bad decision.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BS Filter said:


> When it's raining or snowing.  DUH!


You wear a cotton hoodie in the rain?

Fucking moron


----------



## Superbadbrutha

BS Filter said:


> When it's raining or snowing.  DUH!


Hmmm, it was raining when Trayvon was wearing his.


----------



## Mashmont

Superbadbrutha said:


> So all these folks are "Hoodlums"
> 
> View attachment 611185
> View attachment 611186
> 
> 
> View attachment 611187
> View attachment 611188


They aren't wearing it over their heads like gangstas.  The kid in the video was.


----------



## BS Filter

Superbadbrutha said:


> So all these folks are "Hoodlums"
> 
> View attachment 611185
> View attachment 611186
> 
> 
> View attachment 611187
> View attachment 611188


Do you notice anything significant about your pics, or are you still gonna play dumb?


----------



## Superbadbrutha

BS Filter said:


> Public school needs to implement a dress code.  Getting rid of a dress code was a bad decision.


Just curious would you look suspicious if you are carrying an umbrella on a sunny day?


----------



## BS Filter

Superbadbrutha said:


> Hmmm, it was raining when Trayvon was wearing his.


Was Trayvon a known burglar?


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Mashmont said:


> They aren't wearing it over their heads like gangstas.


So the hoodie is there for show and not to be worn.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

BS Filter said:


> Was Trayvon a known burglar?


No, he sure wasn't and Zimmerman didn't know Trayvon did he?


----------



## BS Filter

Superbadbrutha said:


> So the hoodie is there for show and not to be worn.


Still playing dumb.  You're good at it.


----------



## Mashmont

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You wear a cotton hoodie in the rain?
> 
> Fucking moron


I don't think it was raining in the school where that young thug was wearing his hoodie up.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BS Filter said:


> Was Trayvon a known burglar?


To George Zimmerman? No. And what a fucking stupid question that was.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

BS Filter said:


> Still playing dumb.  You're good at it.


I'm still talking to a dumbass.


----------



## BS Filter

Superbadbrutha said:


> No, he sure wasn't and Zimmerman didn't know Trayvon did he?


Lie.  Trayvon was a known burglar.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Mashmont said:


> I don't think it was raining in the school where that young thug was wearing his hoodie up.


Now now cultist sock troll, you know better than to post to me. You're just going to end up having an embarrassing little tantrum.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

BS Filter said:


> Lie.  Trayvon was a known burglar.


Please post where Trayvon was EVER arrested for burglary.


----------



## BS Filter

Superbadbrutha said:


> I'm still talking to a dumbass.


You're the only one here playing dumb.


----------



## Mashmont

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Now now cultist sock troll, you know better than to post to me. You're just going to end up having an embarrassing little tantrum.


I guess I intimidate leftwingers a bit.


----------



## BS Filter

Superbadbrutha said:


> Please post where Trayvon was EVER arrested for burglary.


He was caught with a burglary tool.  He was a thug.  You keep playing dumb.  Makes you look really stupid.


----------



## Mashmont

Superbadbrutha said:


> Please post where Trayvon was EVER arrested for burglary.











						Suspended THREE times for drugs, truancy and graffiti and 'caught carrying a burglary tool': New picture emerges of Trayvon Martin (and did he attack a bus driver too?)
					

Trayvon Martin reportedly had a history of suspensions and had a prior incident with security officials when the school found ‘a burglary tool’ and women’s jewellery in his backpack.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Mashmont said:


> I guess I intimidate leftwingers a bit.


Haha, sure, that's why you are on your 10th account to come here and beg for their attention.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> It shows he likely faked the collapse.  He's not trustworthy



As I posted before, there were obvious signs of injury according to school admin and a police officer.    

You have no way of knowing whether the kid faked it or not.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> I think we can summarize all these comments from all sides by saying :  We are ALL Mike Hosinski today.  I personally think this elevates him by showing he's human.  Just like Simone Biles.



I think most of us are saying we are NOT Mike Hosinski.   Most of us have not hit a student and made his head bounce off the wall over a dress code violation.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> I'll link when you start linking, sister.
> Trolls are big on making demands,  not so much on providing.



Funny, I have provided a link for every claim I have made.   But you steadfastly refuse to do the same.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> And therein lies the ENTIRE reason for hatred of this man by the left.  They don't give a s--- about the welfare of kids.



The entire reason for the anger against this man is that he slapped a student hard enough to bounce his head off a wall.

And why?    A dress code violation.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Hoodies are what ghetto thugs wear.  This clean cut Indiana school doesn't want that element in their school.
> But the kid clearly said something to Holsinski in the hall.  I'll bet he  said "F--- you!"



What?   But.....but....you said he threatened to rape the teacher's daughter.    Now it is just "fuck you!"?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

WinterBorn said:


> The entire reason for the anger against this man is that he slapped a student hard enough to bounce his head off a wall.
> 
> And why?    A dress code violation.


And now he is charged with assault. Which is a good thing. If this guy walked , he would have taken a beating, the next time he showed his face in public.


----------



## WinterBorn

Turtlesoup said:


> You are so full of chit----I've been to Atlanta many many many times--the area is covered with thugs, druggies, conartists, criminals...
> 
> It's the type of place, if you have to gas up your car as you are driving through-----don't hold your purse, keep your keys in your hands with car locked up, don't completely fill up---get enough to make a run to outside city limits, and never ever not know what is in  your immediate vicinity.



I live in Atlanta.    Yes, there are some bad areas of town.   Like there are in any big city.

Your description is ridiculous where most of Atlanta is concerned.   And especially in gated communities.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Mashmont said:


> Same with that rap crap. I think it should be banned. My daughter's volleyball team of all white girls chose rap as their warm-up music. Even nice girls get affected by the nefarious culture.


That's your opinion and that's about what it is worth, you racist bastard!


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Atheists who deal in all manner of evil,  and hypercritical when Christians trip up even once.  And if they don't trip up, atheists invent offenses then have them killed.  Like they did with Jesus.



And when you want to have an argument, you will invent shit that never happened.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Same with that rap crap. I think it should be banned. My daughter's volleyball team of all white girls chose rap as their warm-up music. Even nice girls get affected by the nefarious culture.



Oh, you think it should be banned?   Ban music, burn books, and beat kids.    Nothing like believing in the religion of Love.

Quick hint for you, junior.    You don't get to ban anything.


----------



## Mushroom

Mashmont said:


> Mike Hosinski of Jimtown High School in Elkhart, Indiana voluntarily resigned after surveillance footage shows him slapping a student in the hallway.



From seeing that video, he should be in jail.

The child did not hit him, so there is no reasonable claim he could make of self defense.  Therefore it was unjustified child abuse.  I could not care what his politics here are.  Far-Right Conservative, or Pro-Marxist LGBTQ+ activist.  One does not go around hitting kids.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> I don't think it was raining in the school where that young thug was wearing his hoodie up.



And the answer was for the teacher to take the unruly student to the office for his violation.    Not hitting him and bouncing his head off a concrete block wall.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> I guess I intimidate leftwingers a bit.



I guess not.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mushroom said:


> From seeing that video, he should be in jail.
> 
> The child did not hit him, so there is no reasonable claim he could make of self defense.  Therefore it was unjustified child abuse.  I could not care what his politics here are.  Far-Right Conservative, or Pro-Marxist LGBTQ+ activist.  One does not go around hitting kids.



The OP insists that the kid threatened to rape the teacher's daughter.   No link or anything, but it provides him justification.


----------



## Mushroom

WinterBorn said:


> The OP insists that the kid threatened to rape the teacher's daughter. No link or anything, but it provides him justification.



No, it does not.  That could just as easily be the teacher trying to cover his ass.  Just saying that does not justify physical abuse.

If you take that kind of justification, than anybody arrested that threatens a cop can simply be shot.


----------



## Colin norris

Mashmont said:


> Mike Hosinski of Jimtown High School in Elkhart, Indiana voluntarily resigned after surveillance footage shows him slapping a student in the hallway. causing the student to bang his head on the wall.  I believe the student ended up fine.    Holsinski was a beloved 40-year veteran social studies teacher who was slated to retire in June.   The school board accepted his resignation, barred him from school property, and allowed him to retain his retirement pension.  Instinctively, I side with the teacher,  but if it ended here, I would be satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana teacher slaps student: What we know about Jimtown High School, Mike Hosinski incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it won't end here, because there is a backstory.
> 
> Holsinski is an outspoken conservative who has been in trouble with Northern Indiana Atheists, a hate group, who filed a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation in 2019 after receiving complaints from a parent. _*According to an NIA documen*__*t posted on the organization’s website, “Hosinski has a history of state/church violations at Jimtown High School that has ranged from his teaching topics to his classroom decor.” Signs and bumper stickers hanging on the classroom walls feature a range of content from religious to anti-liberal propaganda.
> 
> In photos obtained by NIA, some of the posters and stickers found in the classroom said things like “Proud to be a conservative,” “Choose life, your mom did” and “Liberalism is a mental disorder.”  *_*“Hosinski told the class Hillary and Obama are criminals, President Donald Trump is great, and Democrats are liars. He told them abortion should be illegal,” the statement complaint alleged. “My student says ‘he told the class Bill Clinton’s friend takes little girls to a sex island and anyone who finds out is killed. Korea has nukes, something about Muslims taking over, and something about gay people getting married.’”  *The Elkhart Country Schools system removed these posters and items from his Hosinski's classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints prompt removal of political, religious materials from Jimtown High School classroom
> 
> 
> Northern Indiana Atheists notified the Elkhart County school district of its intent to file a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation after receiving complaints about Mike Hosinski, a longtime history teacher at the high school.
> 
> 
> 
> www.southbendtribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the hateful NIA has posted the video on youtube.  When you view NIA's website,  you see they embrace the entire Marxist spectrum of causes, BLM,  Antifa,  LGBT.  I don't have any doubt their funding comes from The Soros Organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABOUT NIA — Northern Indiana Atheists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> northernindianaatheists.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode just happened, but I can assure you this won't be the end.   See, Mr. Hosinger had the temerity to openly piss on the Marxist agenda,  and to ridicule their icons.  For 40 years he was untouchable. So the Marxist left will do everything in its power to make an example of him.  For starters, they will demand his pension be revoked.  Then they will sue the Elkhart School Board,  then they will prompt/pay the boy's parents to file a criminal and civil suit against Hosinski and the district.  They will try to imprison Hosinger, and basically ruin him and his family.   Because this is what Marxists do.  You see what they're doing to President Trump with frivolous suit after frivolous suit.  The left is going to make sure nobody EVER crosses them like that again, whether it be as a presidential candidate or a public school teacher.
> 
> I sympathize with Hosinger, because he's that rare teacher that who is trying to teach kids the truth.  It's such a shame that after 40 years of dealing with leftists from above and juvenile delinquents from below,  his sterling career has to end like this.   Reports say this particular student had threatened to rape Hosinger's daughter.  Trashy stuff like that.  He no doubt mouthed off to Hosinger in the hall,  and Hosinger lost his cool for a split second and slapped him.   It shouldn't negate his great career,  but we know it will.   50 years ago, that sort of thing wasn't uncommon.  Today, it will land you in prison.  If the kid were black, this would be front page news.  It might even go ahead of Ukraine.
> 
> Note:  I delayed my Lenten hiatus because I thought this story needed to be addressed.


What you mean is you fabricated an ignorant opinion and dressed it as fact. 
Stories like that do not need to addressed by a lying hate filled republican like you.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mushroom said:


> No, it does not.  That could just as easily be the teacher trying to cover his ass.  Just saying that does not justify physical abuse.
> 
> If you take that kind of justification, than anybody arrested that threatens a cop can simply be shot.



I agree with you.    The OP has been trying to justify the actions of the teacher because the teacher is a religious conservative, like the OP is.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> You think it should be more than $100?



I think, if you support this guy, you should send $1,000 or more.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

BS Filter said:


> He was caught with a burglary tool.
Click to expand...

Oh you mean a screwdriver, when did that become a burglary tool?  I have at least 20 screwdrivers myself.


BS Filter said:


> He was a thug.  You keep playing dumb.  Makes you look really stupid.
Click to expand...

You mean he was black and the only dumbass is you.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Mashmont said:


> Suspended THREE times for drugs, truancy and graffiti and 'caught carrying a burglary tool': New picture emerges of Trayvon Martin (and did he attack a bus driver too?)
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin reportedly had a history of suspensions and had a prior incident with security officials when the school found ‘a burglary tool’ and women’s jewellery in his backpack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


Last I checked being suspended from school isn't being arrested.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Just curious, is there a section in Home Depot that says, "Burglary Tools aisle 12".


----------



## surada

WinterBorn said:


> And the answer was for the teacher to take the unruly student to the office for his violation.    Not hitting him and bouncing his head off a concrete block wall.


Wearing a hoodie is not a crime... Just a dress code violation.


----------



## WinterBorn

Also, it is a shame that the school will not get that new computer lab, or equipment for the science labs.    That money will go towards the lawsuit the parents will file.

So this "stellar teacher" just cost the school system a lot of money.


----------



## surada

The student won't ever get over the assault.


----------



## BS Filter

Superbadbrutha said:


> Oh you mean a screwdriver, when did that become a burglary tool?  I have at least 20 screwdrivers myself.
> 
> You mean he was black and the only dumbass is you.


Do you carry a flathead screwdriver in your pocket?


----------



## WinterBorn

BS Filter said:


> Do you carry a flathead screwdriver in your pocket?



I have.  Not a regular thing.  But I have.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

BS Filter said:


> Do you carry a flathead screwdriver in your pocket?


Phillips head as well, I also carry a knife in my pocket.  Now what?


----------



## Turtlesoup

Superbadbrutha said:


> What was he doing that makes him a little hoodlum, oh you do know he isn't black.


Of course I know he isn't black---but if he threatened to rape the teachers daughter--he's a little hoodlum that needed to be punched and then locked up. 

It's an anti criminal thing-----a simple concept that you just don't seem to be able to grasp.


----------



## BS Filter

Superbadbrutha said:


> Just curious, is there a section in Home Depot that says, "Burglary Tools aisle 12".


Damn, you're stupid.


----------



## BS Filter

Superbadbrutha said:


> Phillips head as well, I also carry a knife in my pocket.  Now what?


And your crack pipe.


----------



## BS Filter

WinterBorn said:


> I have.  Not a regular thing.  But I have.


I have. But only if I'm going to be working on something.  The average person doesn't carry one around in a regular manner like Supersad is saying.


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> Atheists who deal in all manner of evil,  and hypercritical when Christians trip up even once.  And if they don't trip up, atheists invent offenses then have them killed.  Like they did with Jesus.


"atheist"....


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> "hoodies".  "hoodlum".  See the common root?  But these nice schools don't need that ghetto culture.  Ergo the rule.
> 
> Same with that rap crap.  I think it should be banned.  My daughter's volleyball team of all white girls chose rap as their warm-up music.  Even nice girls get affected by the nefarious culture.


Interesting....they had hoodies when the word hoodlum originated...................in 1871?


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> And your crack pipe.


Funny con-sidering the heavy usage of meth by poor whites.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> Do you carry a flathead screwdriver in your pocket?


Don't you?  Never did any hands on work in your life?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BS Filter said:


> Do you carry a flathead screwdriver in your pocket?


Do you load up your penis extension and walk around at night, stalking children?

Actually, you probably do.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Turtlesoup said:


> Of course I know he isn't black---but if he threatened to rape the teachers daughter--he's a little hoodlum that needed to be punched and then locked up.
> 
> It's an anti criminal thing-----a simple concept that you just don't seem to be able to grasp.


No, sorry, you don't get to strike children, no matter what they say.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> Don't you?  Never did any hands on work in your life?


No, and I don't know anyone who regularly carries a screwdriver in their pocket.  Evidently, the public school authorities believed he was a burglar.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> Don't you?  Never did any hands on work in your life?


You must be gangsta filth to defend this trash.








						Trayvon Martin Cell Phone Photos Show Weed, Guns And Horseback Riding
					

<b>Pictures and text logs from Trayvon Martin's phone were released by George Zimmerman's defense team today.</b> The Martin family attorney <a href="http://www.myfoxtampabay.com/story/22407258/trayvon-martin-cell-phone-pictures-released-by-george-zimmerman-defense" target="_blank">said the...




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BS Filter said:


> You must be gangsta filth to defend this trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin Cell Phone Photos Show Weed, Guns And Horseback Riding
> 
> 
> <b>Pictures and text logs from Trayvon Martin's phone were released by George Zimmerman's defense team today.</b> The Martin family attorney <a href="http://www.myfoxtampabay.com/story/22407258/trayvon-martin-cell-phone-pictures-released-by-george-zimmerman-defense" target="_blank">said the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buzzfeednews.com


Haha, angry old white idiot spends half his time humping guns, the other half of his time calling black people trash for having guns. 

Murrica!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Now remember folks...

The guy ripping on Martin for posting images of guns is the same guy who cried a like a little bitch, when people dared suggest Rittenhouse should not have been walking the streets with a rifle.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> Don't you?  Never did any hands on work in your life?


See, trolling shit like this reveals just what a weak dumb ass you really are.  You're never gonna learn your lesson.  Every time you try to beat me, all you end up doing is fumbling the ball and looking like the ignorant kunt you really are.


----------



## WinterBorn

Turtlesoup said:


> Of course I know he isn't black---but if he threatened to rape the teachers daughter--he's a little hoodlum that needed to be punched and then locked up.
> 
> It's an anti criminal thing-----a simple concept that you just don't seem to be able to grasp.



Did he threaten to rape the teacher's daughter?


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> You must be gangsta filth to defend this trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin Cell Phone Photos Show Weed, Guns And Horseback Riding
> 
> 
> <b>Pictures and text logs from Trayvon Martin's phone were released by George Zimmerman's defense team today.</b> The Martin family attorney <a href="http://www.myfoxtampabay.com/story/22407258/trayvon-martin-cell-phone-pictures-released-by-george-zimmerman-defense" target="_blank">said the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buzzfeednews.com


Failure flailing now?


----------



## bodecea

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Now remember folks...
> 
> The guy ripping on Martin for posting images of guns is the same guy who cried a like a little bitch, when people dared suggest Rittenhouse should not have been walking the streets with a rifle.


Cut from the same cloth as the NRA and Gov Reagan when they pushed the Mulford Act in California because armed black men in public FREAKED THEM OUT!


----------



## bodecea

Any wonder why far right males flock to INCEL....because most women find them disgusting.....


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

bodecea said:


> Any wonder why far right males flock to INCEL....because most women find them disgusting.....


Ever wonder why right wing females flock to INCELs?  They don't.

Anyone using the term INCEL is usually one themselves, and have a limited vocabulary!


----------



## bodecea

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Ever wonder why right wing females flock to INCELs?  They don't.
> 
> Anyone using the term INCEL is usually one themselves, and have a limited vocabulary!


Wait....did you think ANY female flocked to INCEL?        

That being said....glad to see that clean up in Aisle 5.


----------



## Mushroom

WinterBorn said:


> The OP has been trying to justify the actions of the teacher because the teacher is a religious conservative, like the OP is.



And I am a moderate with Conservative tendencies.  But there is no excuse for this, period.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mushroom said:


> And I am a moderate with Conservative tendencies.  But there is no excuse for this, period.



I agree.    I think he should be prosecuted for assaulting a minor.


----------



## AsherN

WinterBorn said:


> "colored"?     Just a tip.   Don't call them colored to their face.


or, please do and see what happens


----------



## MizMolly

bodecea said:


> You into beating children now?


His parents should have beat his ass but not the teacher


----------



## Mushroom

WinterBorn said:


> "colored"? Just a tip. Don't call them colored to their face.



What if they are members of the NAACP?


----------



## bodecea

AsherN said:


> or, please do and see what happens


Get someone to video it.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Turtlesoup said:


> Of course I know he isn't black---but if he threatened to rape the teachers daughter--he's a little hoodlum that needed to be punched and then locked up.
> 
> It's an anti criminal thing-----a simple concept that you just don't seem to be able to grasp.


How do you know he threatened to rape the teacher's daughter?

Let's say he did, you think that justifies putting your hands on a child.

You don't know a damn thing about this kid, the teacher is the only one we see breaking the law.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

BS Filter said:


> And your crack pipe.


What you have a pipe in your crack, TMI.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mushroom said:


> What if they are members of the NAACP?



I still don't think they like being called "colored".   The NAACP was founded in 1909.     Things have changed.


----------



## WinterBorn

Superbadbrutha said:


> How do you know he threatened to rape the teacher's daughter?
> 
> Let's say he did, you think that justifies putting your hands on a child.
> 
> You don't know a damn thing about this kid, the teacher is the only one we see breaking the law.



I have asked and asked how they knew the student threatened to rape his daughter.   No one seems to have an answer.   Well, except Mashie.   He says he has seen it in print, but won't give a link.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

WinterBorn said:


> I have asked and asked how they knew the student threatened to rape his daughter.   No one seems to have an answer.   Well, except Mashie.   He says he has seen it in print, but won't give a link.


They have to make up a lie, to justify this coward attacking a child.


----------



## WinterBorn

Superbadbrutha said:


> They have to make up a lie, to justify this coward attacking a child.



And it is truly disgusting.


----------



## Turtlesoup

WinterBorn said:


> I live in Atlanta.    Yes, there are some bad areas of town.   Like there are in any big city.
> 
> Your description is ridiculous where most of Atlanta is concerned.   And especially in gated communities.


LMAO-----you would have to live in gated communities with all the rift raft running around there.     It's one of those cities (and not all big cities are such) where you had better be paying attention to the criminals around you.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No, sorry, you don't get to strike children, no matter what they say.


"Child" threatens to rape my daughter gets punched-----and justifiably so.   From a society stand point----punch the little bastard and then send  him to prison is better for society as well.


----------



## BS Filter

Superbadbrutha said:


> They have to make up a lie, to justify this coward attacking a child.


Black kids are getting shot every day in Democrat run cities and you ignore it.


----------



## WinterBorn

Turtlesoup said:


> LMAO-----you would have to live in gated communities with all the rift raft running around there.     It's one of those cities (and not all big cities are such) where you had better be paying attention to the criminals around you.



I don't live in a gated community.  I live in an older neighborhood full of middle class people.   Mostly white, but plenty of other ethnicities.   No problems here.

But I get that you are afraid of Atlanta.  Probably best to stay away.


----------



## WinterBorn

Turtlesoup said:


> "Child" threatens to rape my daughter gets punched-----and justifiably so.   From a society stand point----punch the little bastard and then send  him to prison is better for society as well.



Have you actually seen any evidence the kid made that threat?    Or are you just following Mashie?


----------



## bodecea

Turtlesoup said:


> LMAO-----you would have to live in gated communities with all the rift raft running around there.     It's one of those cities (and not all big cities are such) where you had better be paying attention to the criminals around you.


Black families live in gated communities too.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> Black kids are getting shot every day in Democrat run cities and you ignore it.


You don't care about whites getting shot.


----------



## surada

WinterBorn said:


> Did he threaten to rape the teacher's daughter?


Nope. The offense was a dress code violation.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

BS Filter said:


> Black kids are getting shot every day in Democrat run cities and you ignore it.


Get a new talking point, that one has played out.


----------



## Turtlesoup

WinterBorn said:


> Have you actually seen any evidence the kid made that threat?    Or are you just following Mashie?


I am just going by what has been said since again..no one can hear the exchange.  I assume that the police report states what was said.


----------



## surada

MizMolly said:


> His parents should have beat his ass but not the teacher


For a dress code violation?


----------



## WinterBorn

Turtlesoup said:


> I am just going by what has been said since again..no one can hear the exchange.  I assume that the police report states what was said.



I have read that the police report listed the injuries to the student.  Bloody nose, bloody lip, lump on the head and an abrasion.

I think the kid threatened to tell the administration that the teacher had been having sex with some of his students and he lost it.


----------



## Mushroom

Turtlesoup said:


> "Child" threatens to rape my daughter gets punched



Please start by giving us a reference to this claim.

Of course, that is still battery, and battery upon a minor.  Saying something bad is not a legal justification to harm somebody.

Especially since I have found absolutely nothing to confirm this statement.

And the teacher in question is 60 years old.  And I have found no reference to his having a daughter in the first place.  And even if he does, she is likely in her 30s.


----------



## MizMolly

surada said:


> For a dress code violation?


For whatever he said to the teacher to cause him to get slapped. That teacher had no business hitting the student, but you know that kid mouthed off.


----------



## 1stNickD

Mashmont said:


> Mike Hosinski of Jimtown High School in Elkhart, Indiana voluntarily resigned after surveillance footage shows him slapping a student in the hallway. causing the student to bang his head on the wall.  I believe the student ended up fine.    Holsinski was a beloved 40-year veteran social studies teacher who was slated to retire in June.   The school board accepted his resignation, barred him from school property, and allowed him to retain his retirement pension.  Instinctively, I side with the teacher,  but if it ended here, I would be satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana teacher slaps student: What we know about Jimtown High School, Mike Hosinski incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it won't end here, because there is a backstory.
> 
> Holsinski is an outspoken conservative who has been in trouble with Northern Indiana Atheists, a hate group, who filed a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation in 2019 after receiving complaints from a parent. _*According to an NIA documen*__*t posted on the organization’s website, “Hosinski has a history of state/church violations at Jimtown High School that has ranged from his teaching topics to his classroom decor.” Signs and bumper stickers hanging on the classroom walls feature a range of content from religious to anti-liberal propaganda.
> 
> In photos obtained by NIA, some of the posters and stickers found in the classroom said things like “Proud to be a conservative,” “Choose life, your mom did” and “Liberalism is a mental disorder.”  *_*“Hosinski told the class Hillary and Obama are criminals, President Donald Trump is great, and Democrats are liars. He told them abortion should be illegal,” the statement complaint alleged. “My student says ‘he told the class Bill Clinton’s friend takes little girls to a sex island and anyone who finds out is killed. Korea has nukes, something about Muslims taking over, and something about gay people getting married.’”  *The Elkhart Country Schools system removed these posters and items from his Hosinski's classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints prompt removal of political, religious materials from Jimtown High School classroom
> 
> 
> Northern Indiana Atheists notified the Elkhart County school district of its intent to file a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation after receiving complaints about Mike Hosinski, a longtime history teacher at the high school.
> 
> 
> 
> www.southbendtribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the hateful NIA has posted the video on youtube.  When you view NIA's website,  you see they embrace the entire Marxist spectrum of causes, BLM,  Antifa,  LGBT.  I don't have any doubt their funding comes from The Soros Organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABOUT NIA — Northern Indiana Atheists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> northernindianaatheists.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode just happened, but I can assure you this won't be the end.   See, Mr. Hosinger had the temerity to openly piss on the Marxist agenda,  and to ridicule their icons.  For 40 years he was untouchable. So the Marxist left will do everything in its power to make an example of him.  For starters, they will demand his pension be revoked.  Then they will sue the Elkhart School Board,  then they will prompt/pay the boy's parents to file a criminal and civil suit against Hosinski and the district.  They will try to imprison Hosinger, and basically ruin him and his family.   Because this is what Marxists do.  You see what they're doing to President Trump with frivolous suit after frivolous suit.  The left is going to make sure nobody EVER crosses them like that again, whether it be as a presidential candidate or a public school teacher.
> 
> I sympathize with Hosinger, because he's that rare teacher that who is trying to teach kids the truth.  It's such a shame that after 40 years of dealing with leftists from above and juvenile delinquents from below,  his sterling career has to end like this.   Reports say this particular student had threatened to rape Hosinger's daughter.  Trashy stuff like that.  He no doubt mouthed off to Hosinger in the hall,  and Hosinger lost his cool for a split second and slapped him.   It shouldn't negate his great career,  but we know it will.   50 years ago, that sort of thing wasn't uncommon.  Today, it will land you in prison.  If the kid were black, this would be front page news.  It might even go ahead of Ukraine.
> 
> Note:  I delayed my Lenten hiatus because I thought this story needed to be addressed.


We don't know how that student has behaved all year or what was said before the teacher did this. I hope they let the giy keep his pension and don[t file charges. its time to put discipline back in school and teach these punks that they cant constantly cuss out teachers and fellow students, steal and destroy school materials, and stop other kids who want to earn and not be a total fucking loser from learning math and science. Threaten to rape my daughter and the kid would have no teeth ever again.  the left has destroyed America and its time for the democrats to stop defending this shit. The polite turning of the cheek has to stop now.


----------



## WinterBorn

MizMolly said:


> For whatever he said to the teacher to cause him to get slapped. That teacher had no business hitting the student, but you know that kid mouthed off.



And now the teacher has been arrested and the student's parents are likely to sue the school.

Self-control is a wonderful thing.


----------



## WinterBorn

1stNickD said:


> We don't know how that student has behaved all year or what was said before the teacher did this. I hope they let the giy keep his pension and don[t file charges. its time to put discipline back in school and teach these punks that they cant constantly cuss out teachers and fellow students, steal and destroy school materials, and stop other kids who want to earn and not be a total fucking loser from learning math and science. Threaten to rape my daughter and the kid would have no teeth ever again.  the left has destroyed America and its time for the democrats to stop defending this shit. The polite turning of the cheek has to stop now.



The thing about the kid threatening to rape the teacher's daughter is pure bullshit.    The OP added that so his side sounded more reasonable.

And if you are going to put discipline back in schools, you might start with teachers not being allowed to break the law and assault students.


----------



## MizMolly

WinterBorn said:


> And now the teacher has been arrested and the student's parents are likely to sue the school.
> 
> Self-control is a wonderful thing.


I agree


----------



## 1stNickD

Mushroom said:


> Please start by giving us a reference to this claim.
> 
> Of course, that is still battery, and battery upon a minor.  Saying something bad is not a legal justification to harm somebody.
> 
> Especially since I have found absolutely nothing to confirm this statement.
> 
> And the teacher in question is 60 years old.  And I have found no reference to his having a daughter in the first place.  And even if he does, she is likely in her 30s.


women in their 30s can be raped moron, and minor or not, if you threaten to rape a mans daughter you deserve to have your teeth forcibly and rapidly removed by blunt force action, and if the nose is reconfigured at the same time it is just a bonus.. If this is true I support the teacher 100%.

But since you claim saying something bad is not justification to harm somebody I am glad you want cancel culture to be stopped. People cancelled for saying something on social media should be given back their jobs with back pay and people who worked to cancel them should be sued into homelessness forever.


----------



## 1stNickD

WinterBorn said:


> The thing about the kid threatening to rape the teacher's daughter is pure bullshit.    The OP added that so his side sounded more reasonable.
> 
> And if you are going to put discipline back in schools, you might start with teachers not being allowed to break the law and assault students.


----------



## MizMolly

WinterBorn said:


> The thing about the kid threatening to rape the teacher's daughter is pure bullshit.    The OP added that so his side sounded more reasonable.
> 
> And if you are going to put discipline back in schools, you might start with teachers not being allowed to break the law and assault students.


Nobody knows what made the teacher snap. Probably something the kid said.


----------



## 1stNickD

I know what goes on in our schools and society is lucky that most of our teachers haven't already quit since today's kids have zero respect for anything or anyone, and they threaten their teachers on a daily basis, and a teacher cannot even raise their voice in self-defense. You don't know what happened any more than I do, but chances are the teacher had his reasons and I defend a teacher with decades of experience over some punk kid who was never once told no by his parents or society. In my eye, we need another 100,000 teachers like this one.


----------



## BS Filter

Superbadbrutha said:


> Get a new talking point, that one has played out.


You're right.  You people don't give a damn about your own children.


----------



## 1stNickD

WinterBorn said:


> And now the teacher has been arrested and the student's parents are likely to sue the school.
> 
> Self-control is a wonderful thing.


I wonder what the punk said to set the teacher off.  The teacher showed self-control for decades and decades, but you support a loud mouthed rude punk and the right for terrible parents to sue themselves into millions of dollars that they will likely spend on crack and heroin while their kid carjacks and mugs people at will because he was never taught any respect. You must be real proud of the crime we have in America today, because people like you have created the shit hole our country has become.


----------



## WinterBorn

1stNickD said:


> I wonder what the punk said to set the teacher off.  The teacher showed self-control for decades and decades, but you support a loud mouthed rude punk and the right for terrible parents to sue themselves into millions of dollars that they will likely spend on crack and heroin while their kid carjacks and mugs people at will because he was never taught any respect. You must be real proud of the crime we have in America today, because people like you have created the shit hole our country has become.



People like me?   You mean people who work hard, raise their kids right, and are part of their community???     Otherwise, I don't know who the hell you are talking about.

The teacher lost it and hit a student, causing visible injuries.    There is no reason why the teacher should be exempt from the laws.

Your claim that I support a "loud mouthed rude punk" is just more of your bullshit.    The fact that I think a teacher should be held responsible for his actions does not mean I support the kid.


----------



## 1stNickD

francoHFW said:


> teachers know they can't hit students


but students can spit on, insult and threaten teachers and their families on a daily basis and you like that very much. ok, typical no one expects any better form your ilk. If someone threatens to rape a female member of my family they WILL lose their teeth at a minimum.


----------



## WinterBorn

1stNickD said:


> but students can spit on, insult and threaten teachers and their families on a daily basis and you like that very much. ok, typical no one expects any better form your ilk. If someone threatens to rape a female member of my family they WILL lose their teeth at a minimum.



Nice of you to follow the bullshit with more bullshit.   No one, not one person, has shown a link verifying what the kid said.   As I said before, the kid could have threatened to turn the teacher in for having sex with his students.   But since we don't know, how about we stick to the facts.

This all stemmed from a dress code violation.   Certainly nothing that called for the kid to be hit hard enough to bounce his head off a concrete block wall.

Oh, and if a student spits on a student that is assault.  They can be expelled and/or prosecuted for it.


----------



## 1stNickD

WinterBorn said:


> People like me?   You mean people who work hard, raise their kids right, and are part of their community???     Otherwise, I don't know who the hell you are talking about.
> 
> The teacher lost it and hit a student, causing visible injuries.    There is no reason why the teacher should be exempt from the laws.
> 
> Your claim that I support a "loud mouthed rude punk" is just more of your bullshit.    The fact that I think a teacher should be held responsible for his actions does not mean I support the kid.


Not bull shit, sorry you think post pubescent males should be allowed to threaten to rape other peoples children. The left want 16 year olds to vote, if you are old enough to vote you are old enough to lose your teeth for threatening to rape another persons daughter. Or is your 'outrage" because the guy is a republican who was defending his family from the depravity of the left?

I ask you now, do you know everything that happened before this video was released?  Everything that happened during the entire course of this school year?  Thats why I side with the teacher, some of our nations kids belong in a freaking zoo because they behave like animals.


----------



## krichton

Mashmont said:


> Instinctively,  I do. Yes.   There's probably a long history there,  and the kid reportedly threatened to rape the teacher's daughter.  Should Hosinger have done it?  No.  Would I have done it?  No.   Can I understand how he could?  Definitely.



Where is the evidence of this claim?  The school themselves said the incident was about the student wearing a hoodie in his classroom


----------



## WinterBorn

1stNickD said:


> Not bull shit, sorry you think post pubescent males should be allowed to threaten to rape other peoples children. The left want 16 year olds to vote, if you are old enough to vote you are old enough to lose your teeth for threatening to rape another persons daughter. Or is your 'outrage" because the guy is a republican who was defending his family from the depravity of the left?
> 
> I ask you now, do you know everything that happened before this video was released?  Everything that happened during the entire course of this school year?  Thats why I side with the teacher, some of our nations kids belong in a freaking zoo because they behave like animals.



My outrage, if you can call it that, is the constant repeating of the "he threatened to rape his daughter".   Not one iota of evidence has been offered to show he said that.    In fact, I have seen nothing to suggest that the teacher even HAS a daughter.   One person made that shit up, to try and defend a conservative.   And several of "your ilk" have repeated it like it was a fact.

As for whether I am outraged because it was a republican?    No.    I am outraged that it happened.    That a student ended up with a bloody nose, bloody mouth, a lump and an abrasion on his head, simply because his teacher could not control his temper.    Whether it was a democrat or republican, conservative or liberal, I do not care at all.    It does not happen in schools.   If it does, the adult will face the consequences.


----------



## WinterBorn

krichton said:


> Where is the evidence of this claim?  The school themselves said the incident was about the student wearing a hoodie in his classroom



Thank you.

The OP made up the bit about the kid threatening to rape the teacher's daughter.    I'm guessing he did it to try and raise sympathy for the teacher.

But quite a few have addressed it like it was fact.   It isn't.   There is no evidence that it was anything more than a dress code violation.


----------



## 1stNickD

Jarlaxle said:


> Teacher should be fined into penury and locked up for the rest of his life. I wouldn't consider vivisection inappropriate.


that should happen to the parents who raise their kids to become violent animals.


----------



## WinterBorn

1stNickD said:


> that should happen to the parents who raise their kids to become violent animals.



Or violent teachers?

Either one can be prosecuted and I wouldn't lose a wink of sleep.


----------



## bodecea

1stNickD said:


> I know what goes on in our schools and society is lucky that most of our teachers haven't already quit since today's kids have zero respect for anything or anyone, and they threaten their teachers on a daily basis, and a teacher cannot even raise their voice in self-defense. You don't know what happened any more than I do, but chances are the teacher had his reasons and I defend a teacher with decades of experience over some punk kid who was never once told no by his parents or society. In my eye, we need another 100,000 teachers like this one.


We need 100,000 teachers who slap students?


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> You're right.  You people don't give a damn about your own children.


It appears to be the same with those who say nothing about white children being shot and killed....in schools, for example.


----------



## bodecea

1stNickD said:


> but students can spit on, insult and threaten teachers and their families on a daily basis and you like that very much. ok, typical no one expects any better form your ilk. If someone threatens to rape a female member of my family they WILL lose their teeth at a minimum.


That student did that?   Or are you saying that because some students do that elsewhere, it's ok for this teacher to slam and slap this child?


----------



## bodecea

Pardon me if I admire teachers who keep it professional...AND those hero teachers who risk their own lives to protect their students from school shooters


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> It appears to be the same with those who say nothing about white children being shot and killed....in schools, for example.


Wrong.  School shootings get nationwide coverage.  How many Black children were shot in Democrat run cities last week?  No one knows because the media is silent.  Doesn't fit the democrat agenda narrative.


----------



## francoHFW

1stNickD said:


> Not bull shit, sorry you think post pubescent males should be allowed to threaten to rape other peoples children. The left want 16 year olds to vote, if you are old enough to vote you are old enough to lose your teeth for threatening to rape another persons daughter. Or is your 'outrage" because the guy is a republican who was defending his family from the depravity of the left?
> 
> I ask you now, do you know everything that happened before this video was released?  Everything that happened during the entire course of this school year?  Thats why I side with the teacher, some of our nations kids belong in a freaking zoo because they behave like animals.


Like GOP base voters lol? Make up some more bs....


----------



## francoHFW

BS Filter said:


> Wrong.  School shootings get nationwide coverage.  How many Black children were shot in Democrat run cities last week?  No one knows because the media is silent.  Doesn't fit the democrat agenda narrative.


Everyone knows except you twits, and the crap GOP that keeps the mainly anti-minority war on drugs going forever...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

1stNickD said:


> but students can spit on, insult and threaten teachers and their families on a daily basis and you like that very much. ok, typical no one expects any better form your ilk. If someone threatens to rape a female member of my family they WILL lose their teeth at a minimum.


... and you will go to jail as a result of your stupidity.


----------



## BS Filter

francoHFW said:


> Everyone knows except you twits, and the crap GOP that keeps the mainly anti-minority war on drugs going forever...


It ain't the GOP running Chicago, Detroit, Washington DC and other large Black urban areas infested with drugs and gangs.  Idiot.


----------



## Mushroom

1stNickD said:


> women in their 30s can be raped moron, and minor or not



You know what is most amazing about this?  Myself and many others have asked for references to this moronic claim.

And most amazingly, I have not found it yet.  Nor has anybody else, nor has anybody verified it ever even happened.

In other words, it is pure bullshit, and you all are just trying to justify an adult hitting a kid.

And oh yes, I am sure that there are hundreds of cases of junior high aged kids hunting down the adult daughters of their teachers and raping them.

The most amazing thing is, none of you all even seem to realize how stupid you soind.


----------



## Mushroom

1stNickD said:


> that should happen to the parents who raise their kids to become violent animals.



Why do you keep avoiding the question, and not sticking with the facts?


----------



## Quasar44

Mashmont 
The F teacher should face felony assault


----------



## WinterBorn

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> ... and you will go to jail as a result of your stupidity.


This board has changed in the last year or so.   You and I used to argue quite a bit.   Now we seem to be on the same side of the insanity.    Weird times.


----------



## LuckyDuck

If any student angers a teach to the point that he/she/it storms out after the student, then the student should be disciplined by a suspension or expulsion rather than slapped.  As for the teacher's posters, et cetera, he is a Social Studies teacher and such topics are part of social studies, although, he should logically present multiple sides of the issue to get the students to think on their own.


----------



## Correll

bodecea said:


> Paddling can most certainly be being beaten.




Could be. But that was not the point you made. You pretended that they were one and the same. That was  you using deception to defend your position. YOu don't do that, unless you know that your position is wrong. 


OR, I guess, unless you are just such a bad person, that you automatically lie for no reason.


----------



## AsherN

Correll said:


> Could be. But that was not the point you made. You pretended that they were one and the same. That was  you using deception to defend your position. YOu don't do that, unless you know that your position is wrong.
> 
> 
> OR, I guess, unless you are just such a bad person, that you automatically lie for no reason.


There is no justification for an adult to hit a child as a "discipline" method. .


----------



## Correll

AsherN said:


> There is no justification for an adult to hit a child as a "discipline" method. .




Sure there is. Don't be silly.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

WinterBorn said:


> This board has changed in the last year or so.   You and I used to argue quite a bit.   Now we seem to be on the same side of the insanity.    Weird times.


I respect you and your opinions most of the time.  As I recall, most of our disagreements were fairly minor.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

AsherN said:


> There is no justification for an adult to hit a child as a "discipline" method. .


Incorrect.


----------



## francoHFW

BS Filter said:


> It ain't the GOP running Chicago, Detroit, Washington DC and other large Black urban areas infested with drugs and gangs.  Idiot.


No, the country's tax rates have been the GOP's since 1982. The rich actually pay less percentage in all taxes than others now, not enough to invest in the country and its citizens DUH. Worst inequality, poverty, and upward mobility ever anywhere. Great job, GOP swine and dupes like you. Change the gd channel..


----------



## francoHFW

LuckyDuck said:


> If any student angers a teach to the point that he/she/it storms out after the student, then the student should be disciplined by a suspension or expulsion rather than slapped.  As for the teacher's posters, et cetera, he is a Social Studies teacher and such topics are part of social studies, although, he should logically present multiple sides of the issue to get the students to think on their own.


He sounds like a typical fear mongered brainwashed angry GOP base hater dupe...


----------



## SweetSue92

WinterBorn said:


> My outrage, if you can call it that, is the constant repeating of the "he threatened to rape his daughter".   Not one iota of evidence has been offered to show he said that.    In fact, I have seen nothing to suggest that the teacher even HAS a daughter.   One person made that shit up, to try and defend a conservative.   And several of "your ilk" have repeated it like it was a fact.
> 
> As for whether I am outraged because it was a republican?    No.    I am outraged that it happened.    That a student ended up with a bloody nose, bloody mouth, a lump and an abrasion on his head, simply because his teacher could not control his temper.    Whether it was a democrat or republican, conservative or liberal, I do not care at all.    It does not happen in schools.   If it does, the adult will face the consequences.



You know what would be really nice?

If we could manage just half as much outrage for students who commit violence against other students and their teachers and this is all just fine; it's excused. The latest? They're "traumatized", so I guess it's okay to traumatize everyone else.

I'll boil it down for you: I'm a woman, and a small one at that, and I have a husband who loves me. He says, I come home with one more bruise or injury, he's gonna um, well, have issues with MY boss. 

Can anyone blame him? Some of my students, in fact, MANY of them, outweigh me. When they put hands on other kids or me, I'm asked what *I* did wrong (for real).

A hot mess.


----------



## francoHFW

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Incorrect.


you have to give parents some leeway short of abuse, but not teachers etc etc etc......


----------



## francoHFW

SweetSue92 said:


> You know what would be really nice?
> 
> If we could manage just half as much outrage for students who commit violence against other students and their teachers and this is all just fine; it's excused. The latest? They're "traumatized", so I guess it's okay to traumatize everyone else.
> 
> I'll boil it down for you: I'm a woman, and a small one at that, and I have a husband who loves me. He says, I come home with one more bruise or injury, he's gonna um, well, have issues with MY boss.
> 
> Can anyone blame him? Some of my students, in fact, MANY of them, outweigh me. When they put hands on other kids or me, I'm asked what *I* did wrong (for real).
> 
> A hot mess.


Excused my butt, brainwashed functional moron...arrest your boss dumbass... or you need a camera as in this case...we got lucky...


----------



## SweetSue92

francoHFW said:


> Excused my butt, brainwashed functional moron...arrest your boss dumbass... or you need a camera as in this case...we got lucky...



This is incoherent


----------



## BS Filter

francoHFW said:


> No, the country's tax rates have been the GOP's since 1982. The rich actually pay less percentage in all taxes than others now, not enough to invest in the country and its citizens DUH. Worst inequality, poverty, and upward mobility ever anywhere. Great job, GOP swine and dupes like you. Change the gd channel..


Democrats have congress and the White House.  Fix it.  Idiot.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> Wrong.  School shootings get nationwide coverage.  How many Black children were shot in Democrat run cities last week?  No one knows because the media is silent.  Doesn't fit the democrat agenda narrative.


Yes, School shootings get nationwide coverage and the NRA raises their blood money off of them and nothing gets done.   Nothing.   At least the cops try to arrest, charge, and prosecute people who shoot others in cities.

And we know why the national media is silent....because we have SO MANY shootings with SO MANY guns in this country that one or two or three shot and killed in America is just SSDD...whether it's in the cities or in the suburbs or in the country.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> It ain't the GOP running Chicago, Detroit, Washington DC and other large Black urban areas infested with drugs and gangs.  Idiot.


But it's the GOP running a LOT of other places in this country where there are shootings daily.   But you don't care about that.


----------



## bodecea

Correll said:


> Could be. But that was not the point you made. You pretended that they were one and the same. That was  you using deception to defend your position. YOu don't do that, unless you know that your position is wrong.
> 
> 
> OR, I guess, unless you are just such a bad person, that you automatically lie for no reason.


Paddling can most certainly be being beaten.   And it sure seems like the Right is into beatings....of children.    (I guess it is better than mass shooting them)


----------



## bodecea

Correll said:


> Sure there is. Don't be silly.


And the Justification is..............................?


----------



## Superbadbrutha

BS Filter said:


> You're right.  You people don't give a damn about your own children.


So I guess the racist like you do give a damn about them.  Smfh.


----------



## WinterBorn

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I respect you and your opinions most of the time.  As I recall, most of our disagreements were fairly minor.



Yeah, they were.   And we both had to straighten out idiots who were clueless about the US Navy.


----------



## WinterBorn

SweetSue92 said:


> You know what would be really nice?
> 
> If we could manage just half as much outrage for students who commit violence against other students and their teachers and this is all just fine; it's excused. The latest? They're "traumatized", so I guess it's okay to traumatize everyone else.
> 
> I'll boil it down for you: I'm a woman, and a small one at that, and I have a husband who loves me. He says, I come home with one more bruise or injury, he's gonna um, well, have issues with MY boss.
> 
> Can anyone blame him? Some of my students, in fact, MANY of them, outweigh me. When they put hands on other kids or me, I'm asked what *I* did wrong (for real).
> 
> A hot mess.




I am outraged at violent students.  I do not excuse them or make excuses for them.


----------



## WinterBorn

It is sad that the actual topic of this thread has been ignored by so many.    And so many things have been used to justify the teacher's actions.

1) We do not know what was said before the teacher struck and caused injury to the student.   This "he threatened to rape his daughter" crap is nonsense.   It is simply a way to justify what the teacher did.

2) Blaming violent students for this teacher's actions is simply wrong.   There is no sign that the student in the video was ever violent.   A brat?  Maybe.   But this was about a dress code violation.   The violent actions were on the part of the teacher, not the student.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Turtlesoup said:


> "Child" threatens to rape my daughter gets punched-----and justifiably so.   From a society stand point----punch the little bastard and then send  him to prison is better for society as well.


Then you get charged with assault. If you think it's worth going to jail and losing your job, go for it. These rules all existed before you woke up this morning.

Better have it on video or good evidence, else you will be taking a beating from the kid's father when you get out of jail, too.


----------



## francoHFW

BS Filter said:


> Democrats have congress and the White House.  Fix it.  Idiot.


Keep voting against your interests...and for rich lying scumbags...We'll see if they are done, I'm guessing they'll pass cheaper medicine (they already have) and day care help. More than your scumbags have done forever...


----------



## Faun

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> You side with a teacher slapping the shit out of a child?
> 
> ...wat


In fairness to the OP, only because the teacher is a conservative.


----------



## Faun

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> ... and you will go to jail as a result of your stupidity.


As this teacher is now facing, and rightfully so.


----------



## Correll

bodecea said:


> Paddling can most certainly be being beaten.   And it sure seems like the Right is into beatings....of children.    (I guess it is better than mass shooting them)



But, again, that was not what you said. You said they were teh same thing. 

That was you revealing that you have to be dishonest, to defend your anti-paddling position.


----------



## Correll

bodecea said:


> And the Justification is..............................?




The well being of the child, and maintaining order in the class so it can function properly, are the major ones that come to mind, off the top of my head.


----------



## Turtlesoup

bodecea said:


> Black families live in gated communities too.


And your point being?


----------



## Resnic

I'll take a child slapper over a black and tranny indoctrinater any day of the week. If parents had been smacking poorly behaving kids for the past 10 years our society might not suck so much right now.


----------



## bodecea

Correll said:


> But, again, that was not what you said. You said they were teh same thing.
> 
> That was you revealing that you have to be dishonest, to defend your anti-paddling position.


Paddling is a beating.   And no one has the right to put their hands on someone else's child in such a violent manner.   Period.   I know that con-servatives want to be able to beat children (after they are born) but.....no.


----------



## bodecea

Turtlesoup said:


> And your point being?


As much of a point as the post I was replying to.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Mashmont said:


> Atheists who deal in all manner of evil,  and hypercritical when Christians trip up even once.  And if they don't trip up, atheists invent offenses then have them killed.  Like they did with Jesus.


*The First Protestant*

Jesus was punished for defying his church's hierarchy, who had sold out to the Romans and demanded that Pilate get rid of him.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

BS Filter said:


> Black kids are getting shot every day in Democrat run cities and you ignore it.


*The Uncivilized Don't Qualify for Any Civil Rights Whatsoever*

These android apes come from a culture of non-stop tribal genocide.  Blaming the Democrats, or unwed mothers, or whatever excuse gets Afram savages off the hook, is not going to solve the problem.  Such evasions are responsible for the junglification of cities that Whites built.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

francoHFW said:


> Keep voting against your interests...and for rich lying scumbags...We'll see if they are done, I'm guessing they'll pass cheaper medicine (they already have) and day care help. More than your scumbags have done forever...


*The Specious Spectrum*

The Conservatives say to real Americans, "We got ours; we're not going to let you get yours."

The Liberals tell us, "We got ours, and we're going to give yours away to those who have never deserved it."


----------



## francoHFW

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *The Specious Spectrum*
> 
> The Conservatives say to real Americans, "We got ours; we're not going to let you get yours."
> 
> The Liberals tell us, "We got ours, and we're going to give yours away to those who have never deserved it."


That's already done, we need to tax the rich and invest in education and training for our poor middle class. We used to call the poor the unfortunate until Reagan....poor America...


----------



## badbob85037

Superbadbrutha said:


> Not surprising that conservatives would side with a grown man attacking a child, it's not as if we haven't seen it before.


When that little shit threatened to rape his daughter he just stepped into a mans world. I would have beat him to a pulp camera or not.


----------



## AsherN

badbob85037 said:


> When that little shit threatened to rape his daughter he just stepped into a mans world. I would have beat him to a pulp camera or not.


One.more.time. Where is the link to support the outlandish rape allegation??????


----------



## WinterBorn

badbob85037 said:


> When that little shit threatened to rape his daughter he just stepped into a mans world. I would have beat him to a pulp camera or not.



And when did he do that, badbob?    Or did he even do it?    You are using the ramblings of a troll, with absolutely no backup, as an argument.

Try again.


----------



## WinterBorn

AsherN said:


> One.more.time. Where is the link to support the outlandish rape allegation??????



Obviously there is not one.   But that never stopped some assholes from latching on to it and claiming the student deserved to get his head slapped against a concrete block wall, leaving him with a bloody nose, bloody lip, a lump and abrasion on his head.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *The Uncivilized Don't Qualify for Any Civil Rights Whatsoever*
> 
> These android apes come from a culture of non-stop tribal genocide.  Blaming the Democrats, or unwed mothers, or whatever excuse gets Afram savages off the hook, is not going to solve the problem.  Such evasions are responsible for the junglification of cities that Whites built.


Congratulations on earning your ignore status, you racist bastard!


----------



## Superbadbrutha

badbob85037 said:


> When that little shit threatened to rape his daughter he just stepped into a mans world. I would have beat him to a pulp camera or not.


Yea because it takes a real man to beat down a kid.  Where is the proof this kid threatened to rape his daughter, how in the hell does the kid even know he has a daughter?


----------



## JoeB131

Mashmont said:


> Mike Hosinski of Jimtown High School in Elkhart, Indiana voluntarily resigned after surveillance footage shows him slapping a student in the hallway. causing the student to bang his head on the wall. I believe the student ended up fine. Holsinski was a beloved 40-year veteran social studies teacher who was slated to retire in June. The school board accepted his resignation, barred him from school property, and allowed him to retain his retirement pension. Instinctively, I side with the teacher, but if it ended here, I would be satisfied with the outcome.



The fucker belongs in prison, hopefully with an oversexed cellmate and a jar of Vaseline.


----------



## WinterBorn

JoeB131 said:


> The fucker belongs in prison, hopefully with an oversexed cellmate and a jar of Vaseline.



The vaseline is optional.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

francoHFW said:


> That's already done, we need to tax the rich and invest in education and training for our poor middle class. We used to call the poor the unfortunate until Reagan....poor America...


*Under the Survival of the Fatherest, a Nation Goes Extinct*

In Terminal America, both the rich and the poor deserve to be poor.  They are allies against the middle.  Instead of income tax, confiscate inheritances over $100,000 and use it to pay superior students for their grades (even rich students).  That will ensure that the next generation will rise based on worth and not birth.


----------



## MizMolly

While the teacher was wrong for hitting the student, it would be interesting to hear the teacher’s side.


----------



## WinterBorn

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Under the Survival of the Fatherest, a Nation Goes Extinct*
> 
> In Terminal America, both the rich and the poor deserve to be poor.  They are allies against the middle.  Instead of income tax, confiscate inheritances over $100,000 and use it to pay superior students for their grades (even rich students).  That will ensure that the next generation will rise based on worth and not birth.



Why does the middle class deserve to not be poor, when the rich (for some reason) do deserve it?


----------



## MizMolly

WinterBorn said:


> Why does the middle class deserve to not be poor, when the rich (for some reason) do deserve it?


Inherited wealthy people will never know an honest days work. Wealthy people who started at the bottom deserve what they worked for. Poor people can pretty much attain what they want, if they want it bad enough.


----------



## francoHFW

MizMolly said:


> While the teacher was wrong for hitting the student, it would be interesting to hear the teacher’s side.


If he had one, you would...


----------



## francoHFW

MizMolly said:


> Inherited wealthy people will never know an honest days work. Wealthy people who started at the bottom deserve what they worked for. Poor people can pretty much attain what they want, if they want it bad enough.


They better want it bad, stats say we have the worst upward mobility ever...thanks GOP!


----------



## 1stNickD

francoHFW said:


> Everyone knows except you twits, and the crap GOP that keeps the mainly anti-minority war on drugs going forever...


When white kids get dope, they mostly go to the minority population to get it. The war on drugs was to stop this nation from becoming the shit hole we see now. Yes we lost the war on drugs and now you stupid fools want to make it even easier for our youth to ruin their brains or die of overdose deaths. Your man lover Biden was one of the chief architects of the war on drugs, but you attack the GOP. Dude take your head from your rectum.  

Buy a history book and read up on the opium wars. There was a reason China went to war to stop what was happening to their citizens with dope.


----------



## francoHFW

1stNickD said:


> When white kids get dope, they mostly go to the minority population to get it. The war on drugs was to stop this nation from becoming the shit hole we see now. Yes we lost the war on drugs and now you stupid fools want to make it even easier for our youth to ruin their brains or die of overdose deaths. Your man lover Biden was one of the chief architects of the war on drugs, but you attack the GOP. Dude take your head from your rectum.
> 
> Buy a history book and read up on the opium wars. There was a reason China went to war to stop what was happening to their citizens with dope.


Get the profit out of drug sales and try a mental health system finally. Nixon started it and Biden my ass...It's a shithole because of 40 years of GOP giveaway to the rich and misinfo...


----------



## francoHFW

1stNickD said:


> When white kids get dope, they mostly go to the minority population to get it. The war on drugs was to stop this nation from becoming the shit hole we see now. Yes we lost the war on drugs and now you stupid fools want to make it even easier for our youth to ruin their brains or die of overdose deaths. Your man lover Biden was one of the chief architects of the war on drugs, but you attack the GOP. Dude take your head from your rectum.
> 
> Buy a history book and read up on the opium wars. There was a reason China went to war to stop what was happening to their citizens with dope.


And the crime wave is all about black gangs killing each other to see who sells to whitey...Just say no or try as many prisoners as the rest of the world...also the GOP war on blacks and browns...


----------



## krichton

AsherN said:


> One.more.time. Where is the link to support the outlandish rape allegation??????



It doesn't exist.  Conservatives love their fairytales, and once they get it in their head they can't break free from it.  Conservatism is a mental disease these days.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

1stNickD said:


> When white kids get dope, they mostly go to the minority population to get it. The war on drugs was to stop this nation from becoming the shit hole we see now. Yes we lost the war on drugs and now you stupid fools want to make it even easier for our youth to ruin their brains or die of overdose deaths. Your man lover Biden was one of the chief architects of the war on drugs, but you attack the GOP. Dude take your head from your rectum.
> 
> Buy a history book and read up on the opium wars. There was a reason China went to war to stop what was happening to their citizens with dope.


It was designed to be in minority communities.


----------



## Blues Man

JoeB131 said:


> The fucker belongs in prison, hopefully with an oversexed cellmate and a jar of Vaseline.


Oh so now you don;t think we lock up too many people?


----------



## Correll

bodecea said:


> Paddling is a beating.   And no one has the right to put their hands on someone else's child in such a violent manner.   Period.   I know that con-servatives want to be able to beat children (after they are born) but.....no.




A properly done paddling is not a beating. You are a fool. And, in a sane and healthy society, it would be great if we could trust the teachers or principle to administer such discipline.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

He needs locking up. How the fuck did he get to teach kids in the first place ?


----------



## 22lcidw

francoHFW said:


> And the crime wave is all about black gangs killing each other to see who sells to whitey...Just say no or try as many prisoners as the rest of the world...also the GOP war on blacks and browns...


Where is that GOP war at? You Progs throw that crap out all the time.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> A properly done paddling is not a beating. You are a fool. And, in a sane and healthy society, it would be great if we could trust the teachers or principle to administer such discipline.



And for parents who are against any such discipline? Thd school should still be allowed to paddle their kids anyway?


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> And for parents who are against any such discipline? Thd school should still be allowed to paddle their kids anyway?




I could imagine any number of possible scenarios. Why do you ask?


----------



## AsherN

Correll said:


> A properly done paddling is not a beating. You are a fool. And, in a sane and healthy society, it would be great if we could trust the teachers or principle to administer such discipline.


Hell  no. I am the only one to make the decision. As to whether my kids are to be subject to physical punishment or not.


----------



## francoHFW

22lcidw said:


> Where is that GOP war at? You Progs throw that crap out all the time.


the war on drugs is against them. they sell to whitey and get killed and fill prisons...Then there is the gop giveaway to the rich and screwjob for the rest, which is by far the worst on blacks...Meanwhile you obsess on imaginary propaganda...you name it.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> I could imagine any number of possible scenarios. Why do you ask?



It was a yes or no question. Should teachers be allowed to paddle kids against their parents wishes?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Correll said:


> A properly done paddling is not a beating. You are a fool. And, in a sane and healthy society, it would be great if we could trust the teachers or principle to administer such discipline.


Kids were a lot better behaved when I was in school and we all knew that it was the threat of corporal punishment that kept us honest.  Now kids know that they can get away with any kind of assault without risking corporal punishment.  It's going to take a lot of reeducation to get that notion hammered out of their heads.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> But it's the GOP running a LOT of other places in this country where there are shootings daily.   But you don't care about that.


Go ahead and rank 'em.  Use your skills and show us.


----------



## BS Filter

francoHFW said:


> No, the country's tax rates have been the GOP's since 1982. The rich actually pay less percentage in all taxes than others now, not enough to invest in the country and its citizens DUH. Worst inequality, poverty, and upward mobility ever anywhere. Great job, GOP swine and dupes like you. Change the gd channel..


The democrats had total control with a super majority from 2009 to 2011.  Why didn't they fix it?


----------



## BS Filter

SweetSue92 said:


> You know what would be really nice?
> 
> If we could manage just half as much outrage for students who commit violence against other students and their teachers and this is all just fine; it's excused. The latest? They're "traumatized", so I guess it's okay to traumatize everyone else.
> 
> I'll boil it down for you: I'm a woman, and a small one at that, and I have a husband who loves me. He says, I come home with one more bruise or injury, he's gonna um, well, have issues with MY boss.
> 
> Can anyone blame him? Some of my students, in fact, MANY of them, outweigh me. When they put hands on other kids or me, I'm asked what *I* did wrong (for real).
> 
> A hot mess.


My wife was a teacher, now retired.  She got whacked good a couple years before retirement. You're talking to creatures who are indoctrinated and can't process the truth.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> It was a yes or no question. Should teachers be allowed to paddle kids against their parents wishes?




Wow. You really have the reading comprehension of a monkey, don't ya?

It was a hypothetical based on the WI we had a healthy society. 


We do not. I would not trust current educators to discipline their own....


Hell, I do not have ANY trust in them. I have anti-Trust in them.


----------



## Jarlaxle

badbob85037 said:


> When that little shit threatened to rape his daughter he just stepped into a mans world. I would have beat him to a pulp camera or not.


That. Did. Not. Fucking. Happen.


----------



## Jarlaxle

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Under the Survival of the Fatherest, a Nation Goes Extinct*
> 
> In Terminal America, both the rich and the poor deserve to be poor.  They are allies against the middle.  Instead of income tax, confiscate inheritances over $100,000 and use it to pay superior students for their grades (even rich students).  That will ensure that the next generation will rise based on worth and not birth.


This is like reading poetry from a mental patient.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Mashmont said:


> Very heartening that atheists are so concerned, but as stated in the OP,  I felt this important topic needed to be discussed, so I delayed in order to cover it.


So you're a hypocrite. Shocking.


----------



## Bezukhov

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> You side with a teacher slapping the shit out of a child?
> 
> ...wat


Of course he does. In Mashmont's Bible Jesus said: "Slap people who are disrespectful!!"


----------



## bodecea

Correll said:


> Wow. You really have the reading comprehension of a monkey, don't ya?
> 
> It was a hypothetical based on the WI we had a healthy society.
> 
> 
> We do not. I would not trust current educators to discipline their own....
> 
> 
> Hell, I do not have ANY trust in them. I have anti-Trust in them.


Name-calling.


----------



## Correll

bodecea said:


> Name-calling.




Faun was LYING, pretending to be too stupid to understand what I wrote, to ask a gotcha "question" in bad faith. 

Calling him on that, was completely called for. 

That you can't make the distinction between that, and calling people names, IN PLACE of rational discussion, is...

not credible.


----------



## Mashmont

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> So you're a hypocrite. Shocking.


What'd you give up for Lent?


----------



## Mashmont

Jarlaxle said:


> That. Did. Not. Fucking. Happen.


What basis do you have for saying it didn't happen?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Mashmont said:


> What'd you give up for Lent?


You assume so much. Why?


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> This "he threatened to rape his daughter" crap is nonsense.   It is simply a way to justify what the teacher did.


I'm sorry you guys don't know how to look up information.  I found a link of someone who said this in about 30 seconds.


----------



## Mashmont

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> You assume so much. Why?


Well, you were critical of me and all,  so I figured you must have stuck to your Lenten abstinence.  What did you give up?


----------



## Mashmont

AsherN said:


> One.more.time. Where is the link to support the outlandish rape allegation??????


I just said I read where somebody reported that the kid threatened to rape the teacher's daughter.   It's not my job to verify if the report is true.  I'm not a cop or a journalist.
Question:  Why was I able to easily find it, while none of you leftwingers can?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Mashmont said:


> Well, you were critical of me and all,  so I figured you must have stuck to your Lenten abstinence.  What did you give up?


You assume everyone celebrates Lent. Why?


----------



## Mashmont

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> You assume everyone celebrates Lent. Why?


So you don't celebrate Lent?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Mashmont said:


> So you don't celebrate Lent?


Why do you care?


----------



## Mashmont

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Why do you care?


I already answered that.  If you don't celebrate Lent, don't be critical of others.  THAT's hypocritical.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Mashmont said:


> I already answered that.  If you don't celebrate Lent, don't be critical of others.  THAT's hypocritical.


You didn't. What denomination of Christianity do you belong?


----------



## Mashmont

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> You didn't. What denomination of Christianity do you belong?


I'll answer your question when you answer mine.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Mashmont said:


> I'll answer your question when you answer mine.


I do not celebrate Lent. Do you attend church?


----------



## Mashmont

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Do you attend church?


Read #1007


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Mashmont said:


> Read #1007


Maybe refresh your browser. I made an edit. Do you have church? Favorite pastor, perhaps?


----------



## Mashmont

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> I do not celebrate Lent. Do you attend church?


OK, so if you don't celebrate Lent,  don't be critical of someone who does.  That's hypocritical.  
Of course I attend church.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Mashmont said:


> OK, so if you don't celebrate Lent,  don't be critical of someone who does.  That's hypocritical.
> Of course I attend church.


Of course you do. You didn't answer my question.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Mashmont said:


> OK, so if you don't celebrate Lent,  don't be critical of someone who does.  That's hypocritical.
> Of course I attend church.


And how was I critical of you celebrating Lent? Show your work.


----------



## LuckyDuck

Mashmont said:


> Mike Hosinski of Jimtown High School in Elkhart, Indiana voluntarily resigned after surveillance footage shows him slapping a student in the hallway. causing the student to bang his head on the wall.  I believe the student ended up fine.    Holsinski was a beloved 40-year veteran social studies teacher who was slated to retire in June.   The school board accepted his resignation, barred him from school property, and allowed him to retain his retirement pension.  Instinctively, I side with the teacher,  but if it ended here, I would be satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana teacher slaps student: What we know about Jimtown High School, Mike Hosinski incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it won't end here, because there is a backstory.
> 
> Holsinski is an outspoken conservative who has been in trouble with Northern Indiana Atheists, a hate group, who filed a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation in 2019 after receiving complaints from a parent. _*According to an NIA documen*__*t posted on the organization’s website, “Hosinski has a history of state/church violations at Jimtown High School that has ranged from his teaching topics to his classroom decor.” Signs and bumper stickers hanging on the classroom walls feature a range of content from religious to anti-liberal propaganda.
> 
> In photos obtained by NIA, some of the posters and stickers found in the classroom said things like “Proud to be a conservative,” “Choose life, your mom did” and “Liberalism is a mental disorder.”  *_*“Hosinski told the class Hillary and Obama are criminals, President Donald Trump is great, and Democrats are liars. He told them abortion should be illegal,” the statement complaint alleged. “My student says ‘he told the class Bill Clinton’s friend takes little girls to a sex island and anyone who finds out is killed. Korea has nukes, something about Muslims taking over, and something about gay people getting married.’”  *The Elkhart Country Schools system removed these posters and items from his Hosinski's classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints prompt removal of political, religious materials from Jimtown High School classroom
> 
> 
> Northern Indiana Atheists notified the Elkhart County school district of its intent to file a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation after receiving complaints about Mike Hosinski, a longtime history teacher at the high school.
> 
> 
> 
> www.southbendtribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the hateful NIA has posted the video on youtube.  When you view NIA's website,  you see they embrace the entire Marxist spectrum of causes, BLM,  Antifa,  LGBT.  I don't have any doubt their funding comes from The Soros Organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABOUT NIA — Northern Indiana Atheists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> northernindianaatheists.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode just happened, but I can assure you this won't be the end.   See, Mr. Hosinger had the temerity to openly piss on the Marxist agenda,  and to ridicule their icons.  For 40 years he was untouchable. So the Marxist left will do everything in its power to make an example of him.  For starters, they will demand his pension be revoked.  Then they will sue the Elkhart School Board,  then they will prompt/pay the boy's parents to file a criminal and civil suit against Hosinski and the district.  They will try to imprison Hosinger, and basically ruin him and his family.   Because this is what Marxists do.  You see what they're doing to President Trump with frivolous suit after frivolous suit.  The left is going to make sure nobody EVER crosses them like that again, whether it be as a presidential candidate or a public school teacher.
> 
> I sympathize with Hosinger, because he's that rare teacher that who is trying to teach kids the truth.  It's such a shame that after 40 years of dealing with leftists from above and juvenile delinquents from below,  his sterling career has to end like this.   Reports say this particular student had threatened to rape Hosinger's daughter.  Trashy stuff like that.  He no doubt mouthed off to Hosinger in the hall,  and Hosinger lost his cool for a split second and slapped him.   It shouldn't negate his great career,  but we know it will.   50 years ago, that sort of thing wasn't uncommon.  Today, it will land you in prison.  If the kid were black, this would be front page news.  It might even go ahead of Ukraine.
> 
> Note:  I delayed my Lenten hiatus because I thought this story needed to be addressed.


I noticed that the kid was walking until he saw a teacher coming from the opposite direction, then collapsed.  
As this isn't the 19th or even very early 20th century, teachers aren't allowed to get physical with students (which personally, I think is a mistake.  Kids are too coddled today).  If it was a case of a student attacking a teacher, then the teacher should be allowed to defend him/her/itself.  If students verify that the student did threaten to rape the teacher's daughter, then the student should be expelled (not suspended).


----------



## Mashmont

LuckyDuck said:


> I noticed that the kid was walking until he saw a teacher coming from the opposite direction, then collapsed.
> As this isn't the 19th or even very early 20th century, teachers aren't allowed to get physical with students (which personally, I think is a mistake.  Kids are too coddled today).  If it was a case of a student attacking a teacher, then the teacher should be allowed to defend him/her/itself.  If students verify that the student did threaten to rape the teacher's daughter, then the student should be expelled (not suspended).


Agree on all counts.


----------



## Mashmont

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> And how was I critical of you celebrating Lent? Show your work.


#992.  You're trolling.  Go away


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

LuckyDuck said:


> I noticed that the kid was walking until he saw a teacher coming from the opposite direction, then collapsed.
> As this isn't the 19th or even very early 20th century, teachers aren't allowed to get physical with students (which personally, I think is a mistake.  Kids are too coddled today).  If it was a case of a student attacking a teacher, then the teacher should be allowed to defend him/her/itself.  If students verify that the student did threaten to rape the teacher's daughter, then the student should be expelled (not suspended).


Fuck that. Arrested.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Mashmont said:


> #992.  You're trolling.  Go away


So you're once again, a hypocrite. Shocking.


----------



## Mashmont

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> So you're once again, a hypocrite. Shocking.


You're the hypocrite.  You sit back and slam others over something you don't even attempt.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Mashmont said:


> You're the hypocrite.  You sit back and slam others over something you don't even attempt.


I call you out on your bullshit, and your true masters sure hate accountability. Wonder why.


----------



## Mashmont

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> I call you out on your bullshit, and your true masters sure hate accountability. Wonder why.


Atheists always have two standards.  One for you, and a lower one for themselves.  Then they sit back and take shots.  The ultimate in hypocrisy.
Now back to the topic at hand, which is the OP.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Mashmont said:


> Atheists always have two standards.  One for you, and a lower one for themselves.  Then they sit back and take shots.  The ultimate in hypocrisy.
> Now back to the topic at hand, which is the OP.


Oh, I see now. What I say makes you feel bad. This is how you cope with anyone critical of your deficiency. You simply sweep it under the rug. Do you have a favorite, charismatic pastor you fancy at church?


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> I'm sorry you guys don't know how to look up information.  I found a link of someone who said this in about 30 seconds.



I did look it up, and there was nothing on Google.

Can you share a link?


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> I did look it up, and there was nothing on Google.
> 
> Can you share a link?


Of course it's on google.  That's how I found it within 30 seconds.  Why can none of you leftwingers find it?


----------



## Mashmont

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Oh, I see now. What I say makes you feel bad. This is how you cope with anyone critical of your deficiency. You simply sweep it under the rug. Do you have a favorite, charismatic pastor you fancy at church?


My deficiency?  Your deficiency is greater, since you did nothing for Lent while taking shots at someone who did.


----------



## surada

Mashmont said:


> Mike Hosinski of Jimtown High School in Elkhart, Indiana voluntarily resigned after surveillance footage shows him slapping a student in the hallway. causing the student to bang his head on the wall.  I believe the student ended up fine.    Holsinski was a beloved 40-year veteran social studies teacher who was slated to retire in June.   The school board accepted his resignation, barred him from school property, and allowed him to retain his retirement pension.  Instinctively, I side with the teacher,  but if it ended here, I would be satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana teacher slaps student: What we know about Jimtown High School, Mike Hosinski incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it won't end here, because there is a backstory.
> 
> Holsinski is an outspoken conservative who has been in trouble with Northern Indiana Atheists, a hate group, who filed a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation in 2019 after receiving complaints from a parent. _*According to an NIA documen*__*t posted on the organization’s website, “Hosinski has a history of state/church violations at Jimtown High School that has ranged from his teaching topics to his classroom decor.” Signs and bumper stickers hanging on the classroom walls feature a range of content from religious to anti-liberal propaganda.
> 
> In photos obtained by NIA, some of the posters and stickers found in the classroom said things like “Proud to be a conservative,” “Choose life, your mom did” and “Liberalism is a mental disorder.”  *_*“Hosinski told the class Hillary and Obama are criminals, President Donald Trump is great, and Democrats are liars. He told them abortion should be illegal,” the statement complaint alleged. “My student says ‘he told the class Bill Clinton’s friend takes little girls to a sex island and anyone who finds out is killed. Korea has nukes, something about Muslims taking over, and something about gay people getting married.’”  *The Elkhart Country Schools system removed these posters and items from his Hosinski's classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints prompt removal of political, religious materials from Jimtown High School classroom
> 
> 
> Northern Indiana Atheists notified the Elkhart County school district of its intent to file a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation after receiving complaints about Mike Hosinski, a longtime history teacher at the high school.
> 
> 
> 
> www.southbendtribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the hateful NIA has posted the video on youtube.  When you view NIA's website,  you see they embrace the entire Marxist spectrum of causes, BLM,  Antifa,  LGBT.  I don't have any doubt their funding comes from The Soros Organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABOUT NIA — Northern Indiana Atheists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> northernindianaatheists.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode just happened, but I can assure you this won't be the end.   See, Mr. Hosinger had the temerity to openly piss on the Marxist agenda,  and to ridicule their icons.  For 40 years he was untouchable. So the Marxist left will do everything in its power to make an example of him.  For starters, they will demand his pension be revoked.  Then they will sue the Elkhart School Board,  then they will prompt/pay the boy's parents to file a criminal and civil suit against Hosinski and the district.  They will try to imprison Hosinger, and basically ruin him and his family.   Because this is what Marxists do.  You see what they're doing to President Trump with frivolous suit after frivolous suit.  The left is going to make sure nobody EVER crosses them like that again, whether it be as a presidential candidate or a public school teacher.
> 
> I sympathize with Hosinger, because he's that rare teacher that who is trying to teach kids the truth.  It's such a shame that after 40 years of dealing with leftists from above and juvenile delinquents from below,  his sterling career has to end like this.   Reports say this particular student had threatened to rape Hosinger's daughter.  Trashy stuff like that.  He no doubt mouthed off to Hosinger in the hall,  and Hosinger lost his cool for a split second and slapped him.   It shouldn't negate his great career,  but we know it will.   50 years ago, that sort of thing wasn't uncommon.  Today, it will land you in prison.  If the kid were black, this would be front page news.  It might even go ahead of Ukraine.
> 
> Note:  I delayed my Lenten hiatus because I thought this story needed to be addressed.


He should have been fired years ago.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Mashmont said:


> Of course it's on google.  That's how I found it within 30 seconds.  Why can none of you leftwingers find it?



Then why can you not provide a link?


----------



## Correll

surada said:


> He should have been fired years ago.




The kid should be held up as a punk and shamed.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Of course it's on google.  That's how I found it within 30 seconds.  Why can none of you leftwingers find it?



I'm not a leftwinger, and I have not seen it in any articles about the event.     If you found it so easily, why not post a link?


----------



## WinterBorn

Correll said:


> The kid should be held up as a punk and shamed.



The issue was a dress code violation concerning the student wearing a hoodie.    Should the student be disciplined for it?   Certainly.    Was what happened appropriate discipline?  Absolutely not.


----------



## Correll

WinterBorn said:


> The issue was a dress code violation concerning the student wearing a hoodie.    Should the student be disciplined for it?   Certainly.    Was what happened appropriate discipline?  Absolutely not.




The kid was using his position as a "child", to bully the teacher, verballing abusing him until he broke and the power of the mob could be used to destroy him.


----------



## Vegasgiants

Mashmont said:


> Mike Hosinski of Jimtown High School in Elkhart, Indiana voluntarily resigned after surveillance footage shows him slapping a student in the hallway. causing the student to bang his head on the wall.  I believe the student ended up fine.    Holsinski was a beloved 40-year veteran social studies teacher who was slated to retire in June.   The school board accepted his resignation, barred him from school property, and allowed him to retain his retirement pension.  Instinctively, I side with the teacher,  but if it ended here, I would be satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana teacher slaps student: What we know about Jimtown High School, Mike Hosinski incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it won't end here, because there is a backstory.
> 
> Holsinski is an outspoken conservative who has been in trouble with Northern Indiana Atheists, a hate group, who filed a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation in 2019 after receiving complaints from a parent. _*According to an NIA documen*__*t posted on the organization’s website, “Hosinski has a history of state/church violations at Jimtown High School that has ranged from his teaching topics to his classroom decor.” Signs and bumper stickers hanging on the classroom walls feature a range of content from religious to anti-liberal propaganda.
> 
> In photos obtained by NIA, some of the posters and stickers found in the classroom said things like “Proud to be a conservative,” “Choose life, your mom did” and “Liberalism is a mental disorder.”  *_*“Hosinski told the class Hillary and Obama are criminals, President Donald Trump is great, and Democrats are liars. He told them abortion should be illegal,” the statement complaint alleged. “My student says ‘he told the class Bill Clinton’s friend takes little girls to a sex island and anyone who finds out is killed. Korea has nukes, something about Muslims taking over, and something about gay people getting married.’”  *The Elkhart Country Schools system removed these posters and items from his Hosinski's classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints prompt removal of political, religious materials from Jimtown High School classroom
> 
> 
> Northern Indiana Atheists notified the Elkhart County school district of its intent to file a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation after receiving complaints about Mike Hosinski, a longtime history teacher at the high school.
> 
> 
> 
> www.southbendtribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the hateful NIA has posted the video on youtube.  When you view NIA's website,  you see they embrace the entire Marxist spectrum of causes, BLM,  Antifa,  LGBT.  I don't have any doubt their funding comes from The Soros Organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABOUT NIA — Northern Indiana Atheists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> northernindianaatheists.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode just happened, but I can assure you this won't be the end.   See, Mr. Hosinger had the temerity to openly piss on the Marxist agenda,  and to ridicule their icons.  For 40 years he was untouchable. So the Marxist left will do everything in its power to make an example of him.  For starters, they will demand his pension be revoked.  Then they will sue the Elkhart School Board,  then they will prompt/pay the boy's parents to file a criminal and civil suit against Hosinski and the district.  They will try to imprison Hosinger, and basically ruin him and his family.   Because this is what Marxists do.  You see what they're doing to President Trump with frivolous suit after frivolous suit.  The left is going to make sure nobody EVER crosses them like that again, whether it be as a presidential candidate or a public school teacher.
> 
> I sympathize with Hosinger, because he's that rare teacher that who is trying to teach kids the truth.  It's such a shame that after 40 years of dealing with leftists from above and juvenile delinquents from below,  his sterling career has to end like this.   Reports say this particular student had threatened to rape Hosinger's daughter.  Trashy stuff like that.  He no doubt mouthed off to Hosinger in the hall,  and Hosinger lost his cool for a split second and slapped him.   It shouldn't negate his great career,  but we know it will.   50 years ago, that sort of thing wasn't uncommon.  Today, it will land you in prison.  If the kid were black, this would be front page news.  It might even go ahead of Ukraine.
> 
> Note:  I delayed my Lenten hiatus because I thought this story needed to be addressed.


If he hit my kid he would not be eating solid food now


----------



## WinterBorn

Correll said:


> The kid was using his position as a "child", to bully the teacher, verballing abusing him until he broke and the power of the mob could be used to destroy him.



It seems like a short time of verbal abuse to "break" the teacher.    If a teacher cannot handle a student talking back, they should find another career or teach somewhere it is less likely to happen.

Look, I have no idea why the teacher snapped like he did.   But the fact that he snapped means he now faces charges.  As well he should.


----------



## Correll

WinterBorn said:


> It seems like a short time of verbal abuse to "break" the teacher.    If a teacher cannot handle a student talking back, they should find another career or teach somewhere it is less likely to happen.
> 
> Look, I have no idea why the teacher snapped like he did.   But the fact that he snapped means he now faces charges.  As well he should.




I would  bet money this was not an isolated incident.


----------



## surada

Mashmont said:


> Leftwing compassion is so touching.
> Now if it were a black man shooting another black man...you'd sing a different tune


You are forever projecting.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Correll said:


> The kid was using his position as a "child", to bully the teacher, verballing abusing him until he broke and the power of the mob could be used to destroy him.


Do you have anything proving he verbally abused the teacher?


----------



## Jarlaxle

Correll said:


> The kid was using his position as a "child", to bully the teacher, verballing abusing him until he broke and the power of the mob could be used to destroy him.


So...you must have some actual PROOF of this...right?


----------



## Correll

Superbadbrutha said:


> Do you have anything proving he verbally abused the teacher?


It is far more believable than someone with 40 years under his belt, just slapping a kid for no reason.


----------



## Correll

Jarlaxle said:


> So...you must have some actual PROOF of this...right?



Proof? Nope. We carefully limit information when "children" are involved.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Correll said:


> It is far more believable than someone with 40 years under his belt, just slapping a kid for no reason.


So you don't know that he verbally abused this clown at all, you just AssUMe that he did.


----------



## Correll

Superbadbrutha said:


> So you don't know that he verbally abused this clown at all, you just AssUMe that he did.




Know? With 100 percent certainty? Maybe not. But you punks do have a pattern I have seen quite a bit, and what we see here, fits it.


----------



## Mashmont

Golfing Gator said:


> Then why can you not provide a link?


I can.  Why can't you find one?


----------



## Mashmont

Vegasgiants said:


> If he hit my kid he would not be eating solid food now


You're an old man.  You don't have a kid that age.


----------



## Vegasgiants

Mashmont said:


> You're an old man.  You don't have a kid that age.


My kid is 13.  If he mouths off I will deal with it


You allow others to beat your kid


----------



## Golfing Gator

Mashmont said:


> I can.  Why can't you find one?



Liar.  If you had found one you would post it here.

But you have not, thus you did not.

Happy Easter, liar.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> It seems like a short time of verbal abuse to "break" the teacher.    If a teacher cannot handle a student talking back, they should find another career or teach somewhere it is less likely to happen.
> 
> Look, I have no idea why the teacher snapped like he did.   But the fact that he snapped means he now faces charges.  As well he should.


The teacher's family was threatened.  It's understandable why he might react the way he did.


----------



## Mashmont

Golfing Gator said:


> Liar.  If you had found one you would post it here.
> 
> But you have not, thus you did not.
> 
> Happy Easter, liar.


And when I provide a link of someone reporting that the kid threatened to rape the teacher's daughter, will you have the decency to apologize for calling me a liar?


----------



## Mashmont

Vegasgiants said:


> My kid is 13.  If he mouths off I will deal with it
> 
> 
> You allow others to beat your kid


You're like 70.  You don't have a 13-year-old kid.


----------



## Vegasgiants

Mashmont said:


> You're like 70.  You don't have a 13-year-old kid.


Uh.......nope


----------



## Correll

Mashmont said:


> And when I provide a link of someone reporting that the kid threatened to rape the teacher's daughter, will you have the decency to apologize for calling me a liar?




Libs like to ask for shit, that they have no interest in. When you provide it, it is like throwing a pebble into the ocean. No plop, no ripples, it means nothing.

THey just ask, to be dicks. 


Watch. Post the link. None of those that made such a big deal over the link, will adjust their positions by one tiny bit.


----------



## Mashmont

Superbadbrutha said:


> So you don't know that he verbally abused this clown at all, you just AssUMe that he did.


How does anybody know anything about what was said?  It's all reports of what some students said.  It all comes down to that.  No source is better or worse than another.


----------



## Vegasgiants

Mashmont said:


> How does anybody know anything about what was said?  It's all reports of what some students said.  It all comes down to that.  No source is better or worse than another.


Burden of proof is on the teacher


----------



## Mashmont

Correll said:


> Libs like to ask for shit, that they have no interest in. When you provide it, it is like throwing a pebble into the ocean. No plop, no ripples, it means nothing.
> 
> THey just ask, to be dicks.
> 
> 
> Watch. Post the link. None of those that made such a big deal over the link, will adjust their positions by one tiny bit.


Yeah, I know.  I've chased my tail providing links many times for these people.  They never say "Oh, I was wrong.  I apologize".


----------



## Correll

Mashmont said:


> How does anybody know anything about what was said?  It's all reports of what some students said.  It all comes down to that.  No source is better or worse than another.




He is just saying what needs to be said, to support the lynch mob that is after the conservative. That is all the meaning his words have.


----------



## Correll

Mashmont said:


> Yeah, I know.  I've chased my tail providing links many times for these people.  They never say "Oh, I was wrong.  I apologize".




Yep. THey just move on to the next attack.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Mashmont said:


> And when I provide a link of someone reporting that the kid threatened to rape the teacher's daughter, will you have the decency to apologize for calling me a liar?



but of course.


----------



## Mashmont

Vegasgiants said:


> Uh.......nope


Yeah, you're a troll refugee from DP.  What happened?  You got kicked out from there?


----------



## Vegasgiants

Mashmont said:


> Yeah, you're a troll refugee from DP.  What happened?  You got kicked out from there?


Nope.  I see they kicked you out.  Lol


----------



## Mashmont

Vegasgiants said:


> Nope.  I see they kicked you out.  Lol


No they didn't.  My past posts would have 'banned' if they did.


----------



## Vegasgiants

Mashmont said:


> No they didn't.  My past posts would have 'banned' if they did.


So would mine genius.  Lol


----------



## Mashmont

Vegasgiants said:


> So would mine genius.  Lol


Are you sure you want to be in here?  No leftwing mods to protect you here.  You might not fare too well.


----------



## Blues Man

Mashmont said:


> Are you sure you want to be in here?  No leftwing mods to protect you here.  You might not fare too well.


Just so we're clear

You're OK with any adult backhanding one of your brats if they mouth off correct?


----------



## Vegasgiants

Mashmont said:


> Are you sure you want to be in here?  No leftwing mods to protect you here.  You might not fare too well.


You sound scared.  Lol


----------



## Mashmont

Blues Man said:


> Just so we're clear
> 
> You're OK with any adult backhanding one of your brats if they mouth off correct?


My kids are all adults, and they wouldn't have dreamed of ever threatening a teacher like this miscreant did.


----------



## Mashmont

Vegasgiants said:


> You sound scared.  Lol


Scared for you, you mean?


----------



## Vegasgiants

Mashmont said:


> Scared for you, you mean?


Let's talk about you and me all day


Lol


----------



## Blues Man

Mashmont said:


> My kids are all adults, and they wouldn't have dreamed of ever threatening a teacher like this miscreant did.


So then you'd be OK with any adult backhanding one of your brat grandchildren correct?


----------



## Mashmont

Vegasgiants said:


> Let's talk about you and me all day
> 
> 
> Lol


No thanks, I don't go that way.


----------



## Mashmont

Blues Man said:


> So then you'd be OK with any adult backhanding one of your brat grandchildren correct?


I don't have any granchildren, but if I did, they would never speak disrespectfully to a teacher,  especially a great  teacher like Mr. Hosinski.


----------



## Vegasgiants

Mashmont said:


> No thanks, I don't go that way.


Then stick to the argument


----------



## Blues Man

Mashmont said:


> I don't have any granchildren, but if I did, they would never speak disrespectfully to a teacher,  especially a great  teacher like Mr. Hosinski.


And you are too intellectually challenged to answer the question as a hypothetical

So I'll SIMPLIFY it for the SIMPLETON

When your kids were under the age of 18 you would have been OK with any adult  backhanding them if they mouthed off correct?


----------



## j-mac

The only thing I can say from the video is that there isn't enough information to form the whole story here....With that said, NO grown adult should ever smack a minor, regardless of what was said earlier...He had him by the scruff, he should have dragged his ass to the office and let them deal with it...


----------



## Golfing Gator

Mashmont said:


> And when I provide a link of someone reporting that the kid threatened to rape the teacher's daughter, will you have the decency to apologize for calling me a liar?



Still waiting so I can offer my apology.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Correll said:


> Know? With 100 percent certainty? Maybe not. But you punks do have a pattern I have seen quite a bit, and what we see here, fits it.


You punks?  Clown I have been out of school for over 40yrs.   What pattern have you seen, it doesn't surprise me that you would try to defend a POS who would strike a child.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Mashmont said:


> How does anybody know anything about what was said?  It's all reports of what some students said.  It all comes down to that.  No source is better or worse than another.


What report states that the child verbally abused him, it that is even such a thing.


----------



## Correll

Superbadbrutha said:


> You punks?  Clown I have been out of school for over 40yrs.   What pattern have you seen, it doesn't surprise me that you would try to defend a POS who would strike a child.




Yes, you punks. The pattern of starting shit, and then crying victim when someone responds appropriately.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun was LYING, pretending to be too stupid to understand what I wrote, to ask a gotcha "question" in bad faith.
> 
> Calling him on that, was completely called for.
> 
> That you can't make the distinction between that, and calling people names, IN PLACE of rational discussion, is...
> 
> not credible.



LOL

Imbecile, I did not lie. I asked you a simple question which has an easy answer... _should teachers be allowed to paddle kids against their parents wishes?_ 

That's not a "gotcha question." It actually speaks directly to the root of this. You just don't like it because the easy answer... _*"fuck no,"*_ obliterates your position and it's it's easier for you to cry like a baby than to deal with the stern reality that no teacher should be allowed to physically assault someone else's kid.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Imbecile, I did not lie. I asked you a simple question which has an easy answer... _should teachers be allowed to paddle kids against their parents wishes?_
> 
> That's not a "gotcha question." It actually speaks directly to the root of this. You just don't like it because the easy answer... _*"fuck no,"*_ obliterates your position and it's it's easier for you to cry like a baby than to deal with the stern reality that no teacher should be allowed to physically assault someone else's kid.




That you spin punishment as assault shows that your question is not in good faith. 


That you are an ass about it, shows that you are an ass. 


The root of this issue is the breakdown of our society and our inability to maintain civilized behavior.

Hell, we don't even understand the VALUE  of civilized behavior any more.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> That you spin punishment as assault shows that your question is not in good faith.
> 
> 
> That you are an ass about it, shows that you are an ass.
> 
> 
> The root of this issue is the breakdown of our society and our inability to maintain civilized behavior.
> 
> Hell, we don't even understand the VALUE  of civilized behavior any more.



It's a physical assault, ya dumbshit. There's no way to spin that in to something other than that. And physically assaulting other peoples' kids is NOT civilized behavior. You're fucking retarded.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Correll said:


> That you spin punishment as assault shows that your question is not in good faith.
> 
> 
> That you are an ass about it, shows that you are an ass.
> 
> 
> The root of this issue is the breakdown of our society and our inability to maintain civilized behavior.
> 
> Hell, we don't even understand the VALUE  of civilized behavior any more.



Slapping a student is not punishment. 

Did you abuse your children in that manner?


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Correll said:


> Yes, you punks. The pattern of starting shit, and then crying victim when someone responds appropriately.


You mean like you bitch ass Trump Humpers whining and moaning about a stolen election.  What kind of man would try and defend a coward ass man punching a child.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> It's a physical assault, ya dumbshit. There's no way to spin that in to something other than that. And physically assaulting other peoples' kids is NOT civilized behavior. You're fucking retarded.




A spanking is NOT a physical assault. You are the dumbshit here, not me. 

THe classrooms today, WITHOUT spankings, are far less civilized than they were in my day, WITH SPANKINGS.


----------



## Correll

Golfing Gator said:


> Slapping a student is not punishment.
> 
> Did you abuse your children in that manner?




We were discussing the principle of physical discipline, a step back from this specific incident. Were you honestly confused or are you playing the spin game too?


----------



## Correll

Superbadbrutha said:


> You mean like you bitch ass Trump Humpers whining and moaning about a stolen election.  What kind of man would try and defend a coward ass man punching a child.




ooooh, now your upping the ante to claim it was a PUNCH, not a slap. 


Words are just like handfuls of poo to you monkeys, aren't they?


----------



## Mashmont

Blues Man said:


> And you are too intellectually challenged to answer the question as a hypothetical
> 
> So I'll SIMPLIFY it for the SIMPLETON
> 
> When your kids were under the age of 18 you would have been OK with any adult  backhanding them if they mouthed off correct?


Your stupid hypothetical bears no relation to this situation.  But if I answer according to your parameters,  you will extrapolate to this situation.  So that's why I don't play your silly game.  This was not just "mouthing off".  It was a threat of violence.  It wasn't 'any adult'.  It was an esteemed teacher.


----------



## Mashmont

Superbadbrutha said:


> What report states that the child verbally abused him, it that is even such a thing.


I said a student obviously had to report it, since those were the ones in the classroom.


----------



## Mashmont

Golfing Gator said:


> Still waiting so I can offer my apology.


*Claim_Alone*
*·1 mo. ago*
_*Don’t know how true the incident is but from what I’ve read. The student had threatened to rape his daughter as he was walking out the classroom. That’s when the teacher went after him. I only read that on one story.*_

There ya go.  I await your apology.  I expect one also from Winter and Asher, since they openly said the claim was never made.   Again, it took me all of 30 seconds to relocate this link since the time I used it in forming my OP.


----------



## Correll

Mashmont said:


> *Claim_Alone*
> *·1 mo. ago*
> _*Don’t know how true the incident is but from what I’ve read. The student had threatened to rape his daughter as he was walking out the classroom. That’s when the teacher went after him. I only read that on one story.*_
> 
> There ya go.  I await your apology.  I expect one also from Winter and Asher, since they openly said the claim was never made.




Now we will see that their whining was just bullshit. 


Also, that long lag between slap and collapse, barring medical reports saying it was a serious injury, is really making me think it was milking it. 

Standard punk behavior.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> The teacher's family was threatened.  It's understandable why he might react the way he did.



I have seen no evidence that he threatened the teacher.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Yeah, I know.  I've chased my tail providing links many times for these people.  They never say "Oh, I was wrong.  I apologize".



If I am wrong I will say so.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> And when I provide a link of someone reporting that the kid threatened to rape the teacher's daughter, will you have the decency to apologize for calling me a liar?



If the link is reputable, I will admit I am wrong.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> I have seen no evidence that he threatened the teacher.


Ah, moving the goalposts instead of having the decency to admit you were wrong.  Typical.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> If I am wrong I will say so.


Good.  You were wrong.  Now say so.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> *Claim_Alone*
> *·1 mo. ago*
> _*Don’t know how true the incident is but from what I’ve read. The student had threatened to rape his daughter as he was walking out the classroom. That’s when the teacher went after him. I only read that on one story.*_
> 
> There ya go.  I await your apology.  I expect one also from Winter and Asher, since they openly said the claim was never made.   Again, it took me all of 30 seconds to relocate this link since the time I used it in forming my OP.



No you didn't.  Or you would have defended it from the beginning.  You didn't.

And that is not a link.  It is merely something typed.   I could do the exact same thing with a claim the student said "Please don't hit me again".    I have Googled the event several times and read at least a dozen links.  I have never seen the claim.   Not from the teacher.  Not from the parents defending him.   Not from the school officials.  And not from the police.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Mashmont said:


> *Claim_Alone*
> *·1 mo. ago*
> _*Don’t know how true the incident is but from what I’ve read. The student had threatened to rape his daughter as he was walking out the classroom. That’s when the teacher went after him. I only read that on one story.*_
> 
> There ya go.  I await your apology.  I expect one also from Winter and Asher, since they openly said the claim was never made.   Again, it took me all of 30 seconds to relocate this link since the time I used it in forming my OP.



Thanks.

I apologize for calling you a liar.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Ah, moving the goalposts instead of having the decency to admit you were wrong.  Typical.



The goal posts are in the same place.  You made a claim.  Therefore the burden of proof is on you.


----------



## WinterBorn

Correll said:


> Now we will see that their whining was just bullshit.
> 
> 
> Also, that long lag between slap and collapse, barring medical reports saying it was a serious injury, is really making me think it was milking it.
> 
> Standard punk behavior.



The police report stated there were injuries, so it is not just heresay.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> *Claim_Alone*
> *·1 mo. ago*
> _*Don’t know how true the incident is but from what I’ve read. The student had threatened to rape his daughter as he was walking out the classroom. That’s when the teacher went after him. I only read that on one story.*_
> 
> There ya go.  I await your apology.  I expect one also from Winter and Asher, since they openly said the claim was never made.   Again, it took me all of 30 seconds to relocate this link since the time I used it in forming my OP.



One anonymous claim on Reddit?   They did not even claim to witness it themselves.   The claim has never been mentioned by anyone else, like his defenders, the school officials, the police etc.


----------



## Correll

WinterBorn said:


> The police report stated there were injuries, so it is not just heresay.



For that collapse to be credible, I would expect to see an ER visit.  Looks like milking it to me.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Correll said:


> For that collapse to be credible, I would expect to see an ER visit.  Looks like milking it to me.



Hit your wife and see how well that works when the police come....well she did not go to the ER


----------



## Leo123

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> You side with a teacher slapping the shit out of a child?
> 
> ...wat


The video does not show him 'slapping the shit' out of the kid.  The fall was a prat-fall.   You can see the kid bending his right knee to soften the fall.  That would not have happened if he was actually knocked out.  He would have fallen like a sack of potatoes probably on his face or on his butt and not with his legs under him.


----------



## Correll

Golfing Gator said:


> Hit your wife and see how well that works when the police come....well she did not go to the ER



Do you think kids today don't know how to work the system to use their power to bully people?


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Correll said:


> ooooh, now your upping the ante to claim it was a PUNCH, not a slap.
> 
> 
> Words are just like handfuls of poo to you monkeys, aren't they?


Whatever you say Howdy Doody.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

WinterBorn said:


> I have seen no evidence that he threatened the teacher.


They haven't either, it is just something they pulled out their ass.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Correll said:


> Do you think kids today don't know how to work the system to use their power to bully people?



I think there is no excuse for a teacher to hit a child except perhaps in self defense


----------



## WinterBorn

Leo123 said:


> The video does not show him 'slapping the shit' out of the kid.  The fall was a prat-fall.   You can see the kid bending his right knee to soften the fall.  That would not have happened if he was actually knocked out.  He would have fallen like a sack of potatoes probably on his face or on his butt and not with his legs under him.



from:  Indiana teacher slaps student: What we know about Jimtown High School, Mike Hosinski incident
_"In court documents filed Friday, officials describe their investigation of the incident, say the boy told an officer the impact caused him "throbbing" pain in his head along with a bloody nose and lip. The officer, according to records, observed an abrasion and lump on the student's head, as well as an abrasion in his mouth."_

The police officer observed an abrasion, a lump on the head and an abrasion in his mouth.    That is a pretty solid slap.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> A spanking is NOT a physical assault. You are the dumbshit here, not me.
> 
> THe classrooms today, WITHOUT spankings, are far less civilized than they were in my day, WITH SPANKINGS.



Imbecile, physically "disciplining" someone else's child iwithout parental consent is assault & battery.


----------



## WinterBorn

Correll said:


> A spanking is NOT a physical assault. You are the dumbshit here, not me.
> 
> THe classrooms today, WITHOUT spankings, are far less civilized than they were in my day, WITH SPANKINGS.



A spanking is a far cry from slapping a kid hard enough to bounce his head off the wall.    Bloody nose, bloody mouth, and a lump on his head is not a spanking.  It is assault.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Mashmont said:


> Your stupid hypothetical bears no relation to this situation.  But if I answer according to your parameters,  you will extrapolate to this situation.  So that's why I don't play your silly game.  This was not just "mouthing off".  It was a threat of violence.  It wasn't 'any adult'.  It was an esteemed teacher.


You're just 'mouthing off' yourself. You don't have the stones to defend the crappy views you support. You're a stinking hypocrite, and everybody sees it.


----------



## Faun

WinterBorn said:


> No you didn't.  Or you would have defended it from the beginning.  You didn't.
> 
> And that is not a link.  It is merely something typed.   I could do the exact same thing with a claim the student said "Please don't hit me again".    I have Googled the event several times and read at least a dozen links.  I have never seen the claim.   Not from the teacher.  Not from the parents defending him.   Not from the school officials.  And not from the police.



The news is not reporting any such thing occurred.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> No you didn't.  Or you would have defended it from the beginning.  You didn't.
> 
> And that is not a link.  It is merely something typed.   I could do the exact same thing with a claim the student said "Please don't hit me again".    I have Googled the event several times and read at least a dozen links.  I have never seen the claim.   Not from the teacher.  Not from the parents defending him.   Not from the school officials.  And not from the police.


Of course it's a link.  It's someone reporting what a student said.  Same as all other media reports which are also second-hand, and no less reliable. You got busted.  At least be honorable like Golfing Gator and admit it.


----------



## Mashmont

Faun said:


> The news is not reporting any such thing occurred.


What makes you think all eyewitnesses were interviewed by news outlets?


----------



## Mashmont

Superbadbrutha said:


> They haven't either, it is just something they pulled out their ass.


I posted a source, friend.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Of course it's a link.  It's someone reporting what a student said.  Same as all other media reports which are also second-hand, and no less reliable. You got busted.  At least be honorable like Golfing Gator and admit it.



Reddit?   And the Reddit poster didn't even claim they heard it.  But claimed they heard someone else heard it.   It does not even qualify as heresay.

It is a rumor posted on an anonymous board.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> I posted a source, friend.



LMAO!    No, you posted something unverifiable and without any basis or proof.

Odd that not one single news source has mentioned it.    Not even the parents and students defending the teacher.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> I posted a source, friend.



For all we know, you could have posted it on Reddit.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> LMAO!    No, you posted something unverifiable and without any basis or proof.
> 
> Odd that not one single news source has mentioned it.    Not even the parents and students defending the teacher.


All student statements are unverifiable.  What makes you think news outlets interviewed all the students in the room? Outlets that don't support the teacher wouldn't be interested in this student's comments.

You said this was never said.  You have no evidence of it.  Instead, you said I lied.  I proved I didn't lie.  Now it's on you to apologize.


----------



## Vegasgiants

WinterBorn said:


> A spanking is a far cry from slapping a kid hard enough to bounce his head off the wall.    Bloody nose, bloody mouth, and a lump on his head is not a spanking.  It is assault.


It's a crime


----------



## AsherN

Correll said:


> Now we will see that their whining was just bullshit.
> 
> 
> Also, that long lag between slap and collapse, barring medical reports saying it was a serious injury, is really making me think it was milking it.
> 
> Standard punk behavior.


Ever had a concussion? He got hit, hit his head on the wall. The teacher was propping him up until his legs completely buckled.


----------



## AsherN

Mashmont said:


> *Claim_Alone*
> *·1 mo. ago*
> _*Don’t know how true the incident is but from what I’ve read. The student had threatened to rape his daughter as he was walking out the classroom. That’s when the teacher went after him. I only read that on one story.*_
> 
> There ya go.  I await your apology.  I expect one also from Winter and Asher, since they openly said the claim was never made.   Again, it took me all of 30 seconds to relocate this link since the time I used it in forming my OP.


Reddit? A line on reddit? That's your credible proof?


----------



## whitehall

Time for the guy to retire when he is unaware that there are cameras all over the freaking place and every kid has a personal one in his cell phone. You can't hit a kid because he is disrespectful.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> For all we know, you could have posted it on Reddit.


But then there these others who agreed with Claim Alone's statement.  Am I all those people too?   And they all joined Reddit at different times, well before this event happened,  judging from their number of posts.   What a convoluted plan I must have made years in advance just for this moment to fool you.  lol.    

 Just be a man and admit you were wrong.  Like Golfing Gator.  That's all I ask.

*Claim_Alone*
*·1 mo. ago

Don’t know how true the incident is but from what I’ve read. The student had threatened to rape his daughter as he was walking out the classroom. That’s when the teacher went after him. I only read that on one story.
4
ReplyGive Award
Share
ReportSaveFollow






level 3
here_for_the_meems
·1 mo. ago

Yeah I saw one of the kids in the class gave an interview about that, said he'd rape his family and burn his house down, but no stories seem to corroborate it.
2
ReplyGive Award
Share
ReportSaveFollow







level 4
atriskteen420
·1 mo. ago

Another said he told him to fuck himself and said he'd fuck his daughter too, I only just now heard "rape his family and burn his house down" and it sounds a bit exaggerated tbh, but in either case I can't see myself freaking out over that and hitting the kid, I'd probably just be like "dude you look like you're 12".
10
ReplyGive Award
Share
ReportSaveFollow*


----------



## Vegasgiants

Lots of defense of child abuse here


----------



## AsherN

Mashmont said:


> But then there these others who agreed with Claim Alone's statement.  Am I all those people too?   And they all joined Reddit at different times, well before this event happened,  judging from their number of posts.   What a convoluted plan I must have made years in advance just for this moment to fool you.  lol.
> 
> Just be a man and admit you were wrong.  Like Golfing Gator.  That's all I ask.
> 
> *Claim_Alone*
> *·1 mo. ago
> 
> Don’t know how true the incident is but from what I’ve read. The student had threatened to rape his daughter as he was walking out the classroom. That’s when the teacher went after him. I only read that on one story.
> 4
> ReplyGive Award
> Share
> ReportSaveFollow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> level 3
> here_for_the_meems
> ·1 mo. ago
> 
> Yeah I saw one of the kids in the class gave an interview about that, said he'd rape his family and burn his house down, but no stories seem to corroborate it.
> 2
> ReplyGive Award
> Share
> ReportSaveFollow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> level 4
> atriskteen420
> ·1 mo. ago
> 
> Another said he told him to fuck himself and said he'd fuck his daughter too, I only just now heard "rape his family and burn his house down" and it sounds a bit exaggerated tbh, but in either case I can't see myself freaking out over that and hitting the kid, I'd probably just be like "dude you look like you're 12".
> 10
> ReplyGive Award
> Share
> ReportSaveFollow*


Reddit is not a source. Bu a long shot. No news or semi news organization is reporting this. That should tell you a lot.


----------



## j-mac

I see no reason to believe anything at this point until it comes out at trial...he's been charged, so let's see where this goes...


----------



## Mashmont

AsherN said:


> Reddit is not a source. Bu a long shot. No news or semi news organization is reporting this. That should tell you a lot.


News organizations don't interview every kid in the class,  and certainly not one that ones that may destroy their narrative.  But at any rate,  the only sources for what was said were  students in the classroom,  since no news outlets were actually in the classroom.   It's all second-hand,  and this source is as good as any.  But also, it's not up to me to prove the details of the story, since I am not a cop or a journalist, especially when news outlets can't prove their claims of students' accounts.

Sorry you and Winter aren't man enough to apologize.  Golfing Gator was.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> Reddit?   And the Reddit poster didn't even claim they heard it.  But claimed they heard someone else heard it.   It does not even qualify as heresay.
> 
> It is a rumor posted on an anonymous board.


Unless you were in the classroom,  all accounts are second-hand.  Derp.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Mashmont said:


> I posted a source, friend.


Hearsay.


----------



## Mashmont

Superbadbrutha said:


> Hearsay.


It's all hearsay unless you were in the classroom.  Even media accounts are merely interviews.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Mashmont said:


> It's all hearsay unless you were in the classroom.  Even media accounts are merely interviews.


Exactly, but we know for a fact this teacher slapped this kid and his head bounced off the wall.


----------



## Faun

Mashmont said:


> What makes you think all eyewitnesses were interviewed by news outlets?



Because no one has cited any news agency reporting it.


----------



## Faun

Mashmont said:


> I posted a source, friend.



You posted a poster, like those posting here, posting that on another forum, like this one.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> All student statements are unverifiable.  What makes you think news outlets interviewed all the students in the room? Outlets that don't support the teacher wouldn't be interested in this student's comments.
> 
> You said this was never said.  You have no evidence of it.  Instead, you said I lied.  I proved I didn't lie.  Now it's on you to apologize.


​The people defending him would certainly have brought it up.   I think it is more likely that you posted the reddit post to try and save face.

Michael Hosinski is 61 years old.    I have seen no evidence he has a daughter.   Just you and an anonymous reddit poster (one and the same?).  Is he even married?


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> But then there these others who agreed with Claim Alone's statement.  Am I all those people too?   And they all joined Reddit at different times, well before this event happened,  judging from their number of posts.   What a convoluted plan I must have made years in advance just for this moment to fool you.  lol.
> 
> Just be a man and admit you were wrong.  Like Golfing Gator.  That's all I ask.
> 
> *Claim_Alone*
> *·1 mo. ago
> 
> Don’t know how true the incident is but from what I’ve read. The student had threatened to rape his daughter as he was walking out the classroom. That’s when the teacher went after him. I only read that on one story.
> 4
> ReplyGive Award
> Share
> ReportSaveFollow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> level 3
> here_for_the_meems
> ·1 mo. ago
> 
> Yeah I saw one of the kids in the class gave an interview about that, said he'd rape his family and burn his house down, but no stories seem to corroborate it.
> 2
> ReplyGive Award
> Share
> ReportSaveFollow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> level 4
> atriskteen420
> ·1 mo. ago
> 
> Another said he told him to fuck himself and said he'd fuck his daughter too, I only just now heard "rape his family and burn his house down" and it sounds a bit exaggerated tbh, but in either case I can't see myself freaking out over that and hitting the kid, I'd probably just be like "dude you look like you're 12".
> 10
> ReplyGive Award
> Share
> ReportSaveFollow*



So all those witnesses and no one was ever interviewed??    Really?


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> News organizations don't interview every kid in the class,  and certainly not one that ones that may destroy their narrative.  But at any rate,  the only sources for what was said were  students in the classroom,  since no news outlets were actually in the classroom.   It's all second-hand,  and this source is as good as any.  But also, it's not up to me to prove the details of the story, since I am not a cop or a journalist, especially when news outlets can't prove their claims of students' accounts.
> 
> Sorry you and Winter aren't man enough to apologize.  Golfing Gator was.



I don't believe your "source" is reputable or credible.     And the fact that no one, not even those defending Hosinski, have said anything about it.   Or about him even having a daughter.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Unless you were in the classroom,  all accounts are second-hand.  Derp.



And any student who heard it would have repeated it, and the news media would have interviewed them.    And the supporters would have jumped on it.

We will see when the trial happens.   Surely it will be mentioned in the trial.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> ​The people defending him would certainly have brought it up.   I think it is more likely that you posted the reddit post to try and save face.
> 
> Michael Hosinski is 61 years old.    I have seen no evidence he has a daughter.   Just you and an anonymous reddit poster (one and the same?).  Is he even married?


So I supposedly posted for three different people a month ago?  You're actually sticking with that?

 And you were too lazy/incompetent to even find the reddit link.  So it's not surprising you haven't looked to see if he's married and has a daughter.

In fact, he does have a daughter in her 20s.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> And any student who heard it would have repeated it, and the news media would have interviewed them.    And the supporters would have jumped on it.
> 
> We will see when the trial happens.   Surely it will be mentioned in the trial.


Why would the news media have interviewed every student in the class?  Doesn't sound like they interviewed any of them.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> So I supposedly posted for three different people a month ago?  You're actually sticking with that?
> 
> And you were too lazy/incompetent to even find the reddit link.  So it's not surprising you haven't looked to see if he's married and has a daughter.
> 
> In fact, he does have a daughter in her 20s.



I didn't look at reddit because it is worthless as evidence.   It is that simple.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Why would the news media have interviewed every student in the class?  Doesn't sound like they interviewed any of them.



And the people who are defending him?    Parents and students?   None of them would have heard the stories and found the people who actually heard it?    lol     Please.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> And the people who are defending him?    Parents and students?   None of them would have heard the stories and found the people who actually heard it?    lol     Please.


What makes you think no one heard these stories?


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> I didn't look at reddit because it is worthless as evidence.   It is that simple.


So you saw the reference to raping of Hosinski's daughter on google, but decided not to open the link because it was on reddit?  Is that what you're saying?


----------



## AsherN

Mashmont said:


> What makes you think no one heard these stories?


Because it would have made more outlets than Reddit.


----------



## Mashmont

AsherN said:


> Because it would have made more outlets than Reddit.


Who says?


----------



## Mashmont

Superbadbrutha said:


> Exactly, but we know for a fact this teacher slapped this kid and his head bounced off the wall.


Yeah, and we also know what the miscreant kid did to prompt that reaction. He threatened to rape the teacher's daughter.  One eyewitness said he threatened to burn his house down.


----------



## AsherN

Mashmont said:


> Who says?


Are you kidding? The right wing outlets would have been on that like fleas on a dog.


----------



## Mashmont

AsherN said:


> Are you kidding? The right wing outlets would have been on that like fleas on a dog.


I don't recall any of them even covering this story.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> .    I have seen no evidence he has a daughter.   Just you and an anonymous reddit poster (one and the same?).  Is he even married?


Have you looked?  Apparently not.  He's been long-married  has a daughter in her 20s.  No wonder you didn't find any links related to the rape.  You lied about looking.
Leftwingers who demand links, but are too lazy to do any research on their own really annoy me.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> What makes you think no one heard these stories?



Because they would have used it to justify his actions.    Instead they just go on and on about what a great teacher he was.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> So you saw the reference to raping of Hosinski's daughter on google, but decided not to open the link because it was on reddit?  Is that what you're saying?



I saw no reference to it at all.


----------



## Slade3200

Mashmont said:


> Mike Hosinski of Jimtown High School in Elkhart, Indiana voluntarily resigned after surveillance footage shows him slapping a student in the hallway. causing the student to bang his head on the wall.  I believe the student ended up fine.    Holsinski was a beloved 40-year veteran social studies teacher who was slated to retire in June.   The school board accepted his resignation, barred him from school property, and allowed him to retain his retirement pension.  Instinctively, I side with the teacher,  but if it ended here, I would be satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana teacher slaps student: What we know about Jimtown High School, Mike Hosinski incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it won't end here, because there is a backstory.
> 
> Holsinski is an outspoken conservative who has been in trouble with Northern Indiana Atheists, a hate group, who filed a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation in 2019 after receiving complaints from a parent. _*According to an NIA documen*__*t posted on the organization’s website, “Hosinski has a history of state/church violations at Jimtown High School that has ranged from his teaching topics to his classroom decor.” Signs and bumper stickers hanging on the classroom walls feature a range of content from religious to anti-liberal propaganda.
> 
> In photos obtained by NIA, some of the posters and stickers found in the classroom said things like “Proud to be a conservative,” “Choose life, your mom did” and “Liberalism is a mental disorder.”  *_*“Hosinski told the class Hillary and Obama are criminals, President Donald Trump is great, and Democrats are liars. He told them abortion should be illegal,” the statement complaint alleged. “My student says ‘he told the class Bill Clinton’s friend takes little girls to a sex island and anyone who finds out is killed. Korea has nukes, something about Muslims taking over, and something about gay people getting married.’”  *The Elkhart Country Schools system removed these posters and items from his Hosinski's classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints prompt removal of political, religious materials from Jimtown High School classroom
> 
> 
> Northern Indiana Atheists notified the Elkhart County school district of its intent to file a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation after receiving complaints about Mike Hosinski, a longtime history teacher at the high school.
> 
> 
> 
> www.southbendtribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the hateful NIA has posted the video on youtube.  When you view NIA's website,  you see they embrace the entire Marxist spectrum of causes, BLM,  Antifa,  LGBT.  I don't have any doubt their funding comes from The Soros Organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABOUT NIA — Northern Indiana Atheists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> northernindianaatheists.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode just happened, but I can assure you this won't be the end.   See, Mr. Hosinger had the temerity to openly piss on the Marxist agenda,  and to ridicule their icons.  For 40 years he was untouchable. So the Marxist left will do everything in its power to make an example of him.  For starters, they will demand his pension be revoked.  Then they will sue the Elkhart School Board,  then they will prompt/pay the boy's parents to file a criminal and civil suit against Hosinski and the district.  They will try to imprison Hosinger, and basically ruin him and his family.   Because this is what Marxists do.  You see what they're doing to President Trump with frivolous suit after frivolous suit.  The left is going to make sure nobody EVER crosses them like that again, whether it be as a presidential candidate or a public school teacher.
> 
> I sympathize with Hosinger, because he's that rare teacher that who is trying to teach kids the truth.  It's such a shame that after 40 years of dealing with leftists from above and juvenile delinquents from below,  his sterling career has to end like this.   Reports say this particular student had threatened to rape Hosinger's daughter.  Trashy stuff like that.  He no doubt mouthed off to Hosinger in the hall,  and Hosinger lost his cool for a split second and slapped him.   It shouldn't negate his great career,  but we know it will.   50 years ago, that sort of thing wasn't uncommon.  Today, it will land you in prison.  If the kid were black, this would be front page news.  It might even go ahead of Ukraine.
> 
> Note:  I delayed my Lenten hiatus because I thought this story needed to be addressed.


What is a beloved conservative doing slapping a kid like?! If that was my kid and I saw that video this guy would be more than out of a job. Why in the world would you defend somebody like that?!


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Mashmont said:


> Yeah, and we also know what the miscreant kid did to prompt that reaction. He threatened to rape the teacher's daughter.  One eyewitness said he threatened to burn his house down.


All hearsay, hell I could say the kid said he was going to rape him and you would run with it.


----------



## Correll

Golfing Gator said:


> I think there is no excuse for a teacher to hit a child except perhaps in self defense




I like that you were afraid to answer, a simple and obviously on topic question.  It really drives home the point of how good I am at this, that you fear my words.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Imbecile, physically "disciplining" someone else's child iwithout parental consent is assault & battery.





Faun said:


> Imbecile, physically "disciplining" someone else's child iwithout parental consent is assault & battery.




I did not specify lack of consent, you did.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Correll said:


> I like that you were afraid to answer, a simple and obviously on topic question.  It really drives home the point of how good I am at this, that you fear my words.



I did answer the question.   As for kids using the system they have been doing that as long as there have been kids, this is not new.

So, tell us why you think it is cool for a teacher to strike a child for any reason other than self defense .


----------



## Correll

WinterBorn said:


> A spanking is a far cry from slapping a kid hard enough to bounce his head off the wall.    Bloody nose, bloody mouth, and a lump on his head is not a spanking.  It is assault.



Me and faun were discussing the issue more generally. And he got dishonest. That it is confusing for those who were not at the beginning of this portion of the discussion was probably part of his plan for the "gotcha".


You have been played by a troll.


----------



## Correll

AsherN said:


> Ever had a concussion? He got hit, hit his head on the wall. The teacher was propping him up until his legs completely buckled.



No, the teacher wasn't. The kid was walking fine, until suddenly there was another adult witness to play up to.


----------



## Correll

Golfing Gator said:


> I did answer the question.   As for kids using the system they have been doing that as long as there have been kids, this is not new.
> 
> So, tell us why you think it is cool for a teacher to strike a child for any reason other than self defense .




Your previous post did NOT answer the question. I am glad you got over your fear.

So, you admit that it the kid could have been using the system, AS I DESCRIBED, to bully the teacher. 

Because assholes who make it their goal to play the rules of society, to tear down civilization, are the fucking bad guys.


----------



## Unkotare

Mac-7 said:


> My only comment on Mike Hosinski is that I wish him well
> 
> but I cant help notice there are cameras in the school recording the children
> 
> our public school teachers posting here  claim that is against the law
> 
> what gives?
> 
> if we can record students in the hallways we can record them in the classroom also


Most schools have had cameras in hallways and common areas for a long time.


----------



## Unkotare

Mashmont said:


> Sounds reasonable to me.  Why aren't there?  ....


Because it would be impractical, illegal, and prohibitively expensive to establish and maintain. Parents are free to observe their children's classes in person.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Correll said:


> So, you admit that it the kid could have been using the system, AS I DESCRIBED, to bully the teacher.



Anything is possible, totally does not matter.  There is still no excuse for the teacher to strike the child.  That you cannot grasp this is somewhat disturbing.


----------



## Correll

Golfing Gator said:


> Anything is possible, totally does not matter.  There is still no excuse for the teacher to strike the child.  That you cannot grasp this is somewhat disturbing.




1. If the kid was actively bullying the teacher, it does matter. 

2. Fuck that. We know nothing about the kid. He could be a sociopathic monster. 

3. You are willfully blind to this type of destructive behavior. Because it is far more often used by people on your side of the divide.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Correll said:


> 1. If the kid was actively bullying the teacher, it does matter.
> 
> 2. Fuck that. We know nothing about the kid. He could be a sociopathic monster.
> 
> 3. You are willfully blind to this type of destructive behavior. Because it is far more often used by people on your side of the divide.



1.  Nope, still not excuse to strike the kid.
2.  Could be, but unless he was physically attacking the teacher there is no excuse for the teacher to hit him
3.  I am not blind to anything, as the old saying goes "two wrongs a right do not make".  There is no excuse for what the teacher did....none at all.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> I did not specify lack of consent, you did.



That's why I asked you, _should teachers be allowed to paddle kids *against their parents wishes*?_

And that's why you *refused* to answer.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Me and faun were discussing the issue more generally. And he got dishonest. That it is confusing for those who were not at the beginning of this portion of the discussion was probably part of his plan for the "gotcha".
> 
> 
> You have been played by a troll.



LOL

You're retarded. There is nothing dishonest about asking you _should teachers be allowed to paddle kids against their parents wishes?_

You just don't like the question because you don't like the obvious answer.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> 1. If the kid was actively bullying the teacher, it does matter.
> 
> 2. Fuck that. We know nothing about the kid. He could be a sociopathic monster.
> 
> 3. You are willfully blind to this type of destructive behavior. Because it is far more often used by people on your side of the divide.



You fuckwad, that still doesn't give that teacher the right to hit that kid. There is something seriously wrong with you.


----------



## Mac-7

Unkotare said:


> Most schools have had cameras in hallways and common areas for a long time.


Hallways when we can see children's faces?

there is no difference between cameras in the classroom except that they threaten bad teachers privacy


----------



## Unkotare

Mac-7 said:


> Hallways when we can see children's faces?
> 
> .....


Hallways where there is no expectation of privacy.


----------



## Unkotare

Mac-7 said:


> ....
> there is no difference between cameras in the classroom except that they threaten bad teachers privacy


Get yourself a lawyer and take it up with your local school district. Good luck.


----------



## Blues Man

Mashmont said:


> Your stupid hypothetical bears no relation to this situation.  But if I answer according to your parameters,  you will extrapolate to this situation.  So that's why I don't play your silly game.  This was not just "mouthing off".  It was a threat of violence.  It wasn't 'any adult'.  It was an esteemed teacher.


Of course it does

You think it's just fine for an adult to strike a minor.

And teachers don't get a pass on the law.  If anything they should be held to a higher standard because they are supposed to be professionals trained in the education of children.

So just admit it 

You wouldn't want anyone smacking one of your kids for mouthing off but it's OK for everyone else's kids


----------



## Correll

Golfing Gator said:


> 1.  Nope, still not excuse to strike the kid.
> 2.  Could be, but unless he was physically attacking the teacher there is no excuse for the teacher to hit him
> 3.  I am not blind to anything, as the old saying goes "two wrongs a right do not make".  There is no excuse for what the teacher did....none at all.




What should be done when someone, "kid" or not, purposefully bullies someone with the intent of driving them to break a rule so that the first party can then use that to inflict real harm on their target?


----------



## Blues Man

Unkotare said:


> Get yourself a lawyer and take it up with your local school district. Good luck.


We all know why you don;t want cameras in the classroom.

It would show you posting on the internet when you're supposed to be working


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> What should be done when someone, "kid" or not, purposefully bullies someone with the intent of driving them to break a rule so that the first party can then use that to inflict real harm on their target?



What bullying?


----------



## Blues Man

Correll said:


> What should be done when someone, "kid" or not, purposefully bullies someone with the intent of driving them to break a rule so that the first party can then use that to inflict real harm on their target?


Since when can a child bully an adult?

We hold adults to a higher standard than we do children.  If a professional educator can't control his temper with children then he should not be teaching


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> That's why I asked you, _should teachers be allowed to paddle kids *against their parents wishes*?_
> 
> And that's why you *refused* to answer.




I did reply. I said there were many possible scenarios. You ignored that for some reason and just keep harping on your little gotcha "question".


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> What bullying?




It is a general question. IN this case, likely verbal bullying, such as the threat against the teacher's family.


----------



## Blues Man

Correll said:


> It is a general question. IN this case, likely verbal bullying, such as the threat against the teacher's family.


If the threat was credible the teacher should have called the police.

BTW it wasn't credible


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You're retarded. There is nothing dishonest about asking you _should teachers be allowed to paddle kids against their parents wishes?_
> 
> You just don't like the question because you don't like the obvious answer.




That is clearly not what I was referring to. I do not believe that you are as stupid as you just pretended. 

I think you played at being that stupid, so you had an excuse to use your "gotcha" line again.


You are an asshole.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> You fuckwad, that still doesn't give that teacher the right to hit that kid. There is something seriously wrong with you.




What does it give the teacher the right to do? Take it like a bitch? That is what you want, right?


----------



## Correll

Blues Man said:


> If the threat was credible the teacher should have called the police.
> 
> BTW it wasn't credible



What if it was just part of a long running verbal bullying?


----------



## Blues Man

Correll said:


> What if it was just part of a long running verbal bullying?


A child cannot "bully" an adult


----------



## Golfing Gator

Correll said:


> What should be done when someone, "kid" or not, purposefully bullies someone with the intent of driving them to break a rule so that the first party can then use that to inflict real harm on their target?



They should be referred to the school administrators so they can be dealt with properly.   Do you think a slap is going to fix the problem?   Did the slap make things better or worse?


----------



## Golfing Gator

Blues Man said:


> A child cannot "bully" an adult



you would be surprised


----------



## Blues Man

Golfing Gator said:


> you would be surprised


No I wouldn't because it can't happen.

The power disparity is too great


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> I did reply. I said there were many possible scenarios. You ignored that for some reason and just keep harping on your little gotcha "question".



Because, idiot, there is no scenario for where a teacher can be allowed to physically punish a child without the parents' consent.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Blues Man said:


> No I wouldn't because it can't happen.
> 
> The power disparity is too great



Not as much disparity between a teenager and a teacher as you would like to think there is.  And this is a high school student in the OP


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> It is a general question. IN this case, likely verbal bullying, such as the threat against the teacher's family.



That could be grounds for suspension or expulsion or even criminal charges. Not striking a student.

There is something seriously wrong with you.


----------



## Blues Man

Golfing Gator said:


> Not as much disparity between a teenager and a teacher as you would like to think there is.  And this is a high school student in the OP


It's not just physical power.

How old was this kid?

There's a big difference between 13 and 17

And even a 17 year old has less power than any adult 

If there really was an actual credible threat made then the teacher should have reported it to the cops and had the kid arrested


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> That is clearly not what I was referring to. I do not believe that you are as stupid as you just pretended.
> 
> I think you played at being that stupid, so you had an excuse to use your "gotcha" line again.
> 
> 
> You are an asshole.



Imbecile, in response to you saying educators should be allowed to paddle students, I asked you if that should be allowed in cases where parents object, and you literally said there could be scenarios where that would be acceptable. Even worse, you now say those scenarios would include a student bullying a teacher.

There is something seriously wrong with you.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> What does it give the teacher the right to do? Take it like a bitch? That is what you want, right?



No, you flaming moron, that is not what I want. There are disciplinary actions a school can take against students which do not include assault & battery against a child.

There is something seriously wrong with you.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Blues Man said:


> If there really was an actual credible threat made then the teacher should have reported it to the cops and had the kid arrested



This we agree on 100%.  The right answer is never to strike the student.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> What if it was just part of a long running verbal bullying?



Why does that matter? In what court is a physical assault & battery an acceptable response to words?


----------



## Correll

Blues Man said:


> A child cannot "bully" an adult




That's nonsense. Sure they can.


----------



## Correll

Golfing Gator said:


> They should be referred to the school administrators so they can be dealt with properly.   Do you think a slap is going to fix the problem?   Did the slap make things better or worse?


"Define dealt with properly", please. 

I think that right now, the way we handle it, pretending that this shit doesn't happen, is an invitation to the worst of us, to be as bas as they can be, and hurt who ever they want to.


----------



## Vegasgiants

Correll said:


> "Define dealt with properly", please.
> 
> I think that right now, the way we handle it, pretending that this shit doesn't happen, is an invitation to the worst of us, to be as bas as they can be, and hurt who ever they want to.


Expel him and call the cops


No teacher better ever hit my kid


----------



## Mac-7

Unkotare said:


> Hallways where there is no expectation of privacy.


Now you are tap dancing


----------



## Golfing Gator

Correll said:


> "Define dealt with properly", please.



Suspension.
Expulsion.

My kids high school had a "alternate" building for problem kids that were given a last chance before being booted. 

Pretty much anything but striking the student out of anger.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Because, idiot, there is no scenario for where a teacher can be allowed to physically punish a child without the parents' consent.




Sure there is. Hell, wasn't that the way we used to do it?  I don't recall my parents being consulted when I was paddled as a child. Did they sign something that I was not aware of?


----------



## Mac-7

Unkotare said:


> Get yourself a lawyer and take it up with your local school district. Good luck.


Better yet replace the school board with people who are willing to listen


----------



## Golfing Gator

Mac-7 said:


> Now you are tap dancing



He is not even doing so a little bit.  There is a large difference between the hallway and a classroom


----------



## Correll

Golfing Gator said:


> Not as much disparity between a teenager and a teacher as you would like to think there is.  And this is a high school student in the OP




Your honesty is noted and will be considered in  your favor.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> That could be grounds for suspension or expulsion or even criminal charges. Not striking a student.
> 
> There is something seriously wrong with you.




So, is the kid being investigated? After all this teacher had FORTY YEARS under his belt. Unlikely he would just do this for no reason.


----------



## Correll

Blues Man said:


> It's not just physical power.
> 
> How old was this kid?
> 
> There's a big difference between 13 and 17
> 
> And even a 17 year old has less power than any adult
> 
> If there really was an actual credible threat made then the teacher should have reported it to the cops and had the kid arrested




This kid had the power. He won this battle hands down. He destroyed this man. Your words are completely at odds with reality.


----------



## Blues Man

Correll said:


> That's nonsense. Sure they can.


No they can't

The power disparity is far too great.

Adults have for more power if not physically then in every other area of society.

And if an alleged trained professional educator cannot handle trach talk from a child then he should not be teaching


----------



## Blues Man

Correll said:


> This kid had the power. He won this battle hands down. He destroyed this man. Your words are completely at odds with reality.


This man destroyed himself by acting like the child he struck.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Correll said:


> Sure there is. Hell, wasn't that the way we used to do it?  I don't recall my parents being consulted when I was paddled as a child. Did they sign something that I was not aware of?



Probably, yes they did.

And also if you were paddled in school I am willing to bet it was not done out of anger.


----------



## Vegasgiants

Correll said:


> Sure there is. Hell, wasn't that the way we used to do it?  I don't recall my parents being consulted when I was paddled as a child. Did they sign something that I was not aware of?


They used to beat kids too at school when I was growing up

It was child abuse


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Why does that matter? In what court is a physical assault & battery an acceptable response to words?




Because everyone has a limit, and thus if we let them, this allows verbal bullies to rule with an iron fist. 

Ignoring that, is moral cowardice. At best.


----------



## Unkotare

Blues Man said:


> We all know why you don;t want cameras in the classroom.
> 
> ...


I wouldn’t care.


----------



## Blues Man

Correll said:


> Because everyone has a limit, and thus if we let them, this allows verbal bullies to rule with an iron fist.
> 
> Ignoring that, is moral cowardice. At best.


A grown man hitting a child is cowardice.


----------



## Correll

Golfing Gator said:


> Suspension.
> Expulsion.
> 
> My kids high school had a "alternate" building for problem kids that were given a last chance before being booted.
> 
> Pretty much anything but striking the student out of anger.




"had"....

How long ago was that?


----------



## Golfing Gator

Correll said:


> "had"....
> 
> How long ago was that?



my son graduated in 2020, and it is still there today.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> No, you flaming moron, that is not what I want. There are disciplinary actions a school can take against students which do not include assault & battery against a child.
> 
> There is something seriously wrong with you.




Do we know if this school was willing or able to take such actions?


----------



## Unkotare

Mac-7 said:


> Now you are tap dancing


Informing.


----------



## Correll

Blues Man said:


> No they can't
> 
> The power disparity is far too great.
> 
> Adults have for more power if not physically then in every other area of society.
> 
> And if an alleged trained professional educator cannot handle trach talk from a child then he should not be teaching




That is nonsense. This teacher did not have more power. He is ruined. He will be lucky to avoid jail time or keep his pension. 

The kid proved himself to be far more powerful.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Sure there is. Hell, wasn't that the way we used to do it?  I don't recall my parents being consulted when I was paddled as a child. Did they sign something that I was not aware of?



Who cares about what happened in the 1800's??

This is today, we're talking about. There is no excuse for a teacher to physically strike a student with the rare exception, as GG pointed out, of self-defense. 

There is something seriously wrong with you.


----------



## Unkotare

Mac-7 said:


> Better yet replace the school board with people who are willing to listen


Either way requires you to get off your ass and do something more than whine on the internet.


----------



## Correll

Blues Man said:


> A grown man hitting a child is cowardice.




Pretending that "child"s can't verbally or otherwise bully "Grown man" or women, is moral cowardice.


----------



## Mac-7

Golfing Gator said:


> He is not even doing so a little bit.  There is a large difference between the hallway and a classroom


No there isnt

the childrens faces are clearly visible in the halls and that wad the weak excuse libs give for not having cameras in the classroom


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> So, is the kid being investigated? After all this teacher had FORTY YEARS under his belt. Unlikely he would just do this for no reason.



What is likely is you'll make up any excuse for what that teacher did.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> This kid had the power. He won this battle hands down. He destroyed this man. Your words are completely at odds with reality.



Imbecile, that teacher destroyed himself. Stop blaming the victim.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Mac-7 said:


> No there isnt
> 
> the childrens faces are clearly visible in the halls and that wad the weak excuse libs give for not having cameras in the classroom



But they are not doing anything in the hallway.  They are not responding to a teacher or reading out loud from a book or answering a question on the white board.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Who cares about what happened in the 1800's??
> 
> This is today, we're talking about. There is no excuse for a teacher to physically strike a student with the rare exception, as GG pointed out, of self-defense.
> 
> There is something seriously wrong with you.




You made a claim that a scenario was impossible. Yet it is the scenario most of us grew up under. So your claim is utter nonsense. 


If your position is so strong, then why are you lying about the way things were done when we were children? If you want to claim it is BETTER now, that would be valid. 


But to claim that what we personally experienced, is an impossibility, is...the act of a troll.


----------



## Blues Man

Correll said:


> That is nonsense. This teacher did not have more power. He is ruined. He will be lucky to avoid jail time or keep his pension.
> 
> The kid proved himself to be far more powerful.


He ruined himself because he chased down a kid and struck him in the face.  Is it really your argument that a child's foul mouth is the cause of the teachers demise?  This guy is supposed to be a trained professional in the education and care of children.

If he can't control his temper he has no business being in charge of the education of children.

And he should be charged with assault of a minor because that's what it was.


----------



## Mac-7

Unkotare said:


> Either way requires you to get off your ass and do something more than whine on the internet.


Parents are doing something

they are attending school board meetings and electing new members who are not so liberal


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Because everyone has a limit, and thus if we let them, this allows verbal bullies to rule with an iron fist.
> 
> Ignoring that, is moral cowardice. At best.



Personal limits don't matter. Courts don't allow assault & battery as a response mean words


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Do we know if this school was willing or able to take such actions?



We don't even know if the kid was bullying the teacher. YOU made that up.


----------



## Mac-7

Blues Man said:


> He ruined himself because he chased down a kid and struck him in the face.


As the camera clearly shows

but without a camera in the classroom he might have gotten away with it there


----------



## Blues Man

Correll said:


> Pretending that "child"s can't verbally or otherwise bully "Grown man" or women, is moral cowardice.



Words are not violence.

This teacher was obviously not a "grown man" psychologically which is one more reason he should lose his job because he isn;t fit to interact with children


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> You made a claim that a scenario was impossible. Yet it is the scenario most of us grew up under. So your claim is utter nonsense.
> 
> 
> If your position is so strong, then why are you lying about the way things were done when we were children? If you want to claim it is BETTER now, that would be valid.
> 
> 
> But to claim that what we personally experienced, is an impossibility, is...the act of a troll.



Because things are not done like that anymore. It wasn't like that when I was s kid.

And I didn't deny it happened to you back whenever. I'm talking about how it is now.


----------



## Blues Man

Mac-7 said:


> As the camera clearly shows
> 
> but without a camera in the classroom he might have gotten away with it there


Possibly.

I think all classrooms should have cameras.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> What is likely is you'll make up any excuse for what that teacher did.




Well, most of you are rushing to judgement based on very limited information. That puts me, as the more reasonable one, in the position of "defending" him. 

If we had more information, who knows how shit would break down.


LOL. If it came out that the kid was a neo-nazi, you'd turn on him so fast it would make your head spin.


----------



## Blues Man

Correll said:


> Well, most of you are rushing to judgement based on very limited information. That puts me, as the more reasonable one, in the position of "defending" him.
> 
> If we had more information, who knows how shit would break down.
> 
> 
> LOL. If it came out that the kid was a neo-nazi, you'd turn on him so fast it would make your head spin.



It was a kid.

No one takes what any child says seriously because they have no power in a society of adults.


----------



## Mac-7

Golfing Gator said:


> But they are not doing anything in the hallway.  They are not responding to a teacher or reading out loud from a book or answering a question on the white board.


And the teacher is not sneaking in his own biased personal opinions into the hallway as he can be in the classroom


----------



## Correll

Blues Man said:


> He ruined himself because he chased down a kid and struck him in the face.  Is it really your argument that a child's foul mouth is the cause of the teachers demise?  This guy is supposed to be a trained professional in the education and care of children.
> 
> If he can't control his temper he has no business being in charge of the education of children.
> 
> And he should be charged with assault of a minor because that's what it was.




I've heard of examples of teachers being verbally, and/or cyber, and/or physically bullied by students, while administrators just don't give a fuck.

Giving the limited information that we have here, this could be an example of that, and if the kid is such a piece of shit, then I want to see the teacher given fair consideration.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Personal limits don't matter. Courts don't allow assault & battery as a response mean words




Got it. Good people are to take it like bitches. Let the bullies rule the streets and the class rooms. That is your position.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> We don't even know if the kid was bullying the teacher. YOU made that up.




Is the kid being investigated?


----------



## Correll

Blues Man said:


> It was a kid.
> 
> No one takes what any child says seriously because they have no power in a society of adults.




That's bullshit. 

In the scenario I fear this is, the kid had the power and he used it, mercilessly, to destroy his victim. 


And my scenario is completely plausible.


----------



## Blues Man

Correll said:


> I've heard of examples of teachers being verbally, and/or cyber, and/or physically bullied by students, while administrators just don't give a fuck.
> 
> Giving the limited information that we have here, this could be an example of that, and if the kid is such a piece of shit, then I want to see the teacher given fair consideration.


Boo fucking hoo

No adult that has any level of maturity cam be bullied by a child.

It doesn't matter what this kid said to the teacher.  The guy showed by his lack of control that he cannot be trusted to be in charge of the safety of any child.

I guarantee you that you could line up any number of children you want and have them throw insults and threats my way that I would never strike any of them because I actually understand that children cannot do a goddammed thing to me


----------



## Blues Man

Correll said:


> That's bullshit.
> 
> In the scenario I fear this is, the kid had the power and he used it, mercilessly, to destroy his victim.
> 
> 
> And my scenario is completely plausible.


Wrong Wrong Wrong.

This "teacher" is the cause of his own demise


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Because things are not done like that anymore. It wasn't like that when I was s kid.
> 
> And I didn't deny it happened to you back whenever. I'm talking about how it is now.





Ok then. So, you now admit that that scenario, ie students subject to physical discipline without parent consent is a possible scenario. Thank you. I am willing to let the matter drop now. 


That is one possibility of many. I forget what was your exact question that led to weird tangent of you denying historical reality?


----------



## Correll

Blues Man said:


> Boo fucking hoo
> 
> No adult that has any level of maturity cam be bullied by a child.
> 
> It doesn't matter what this kid said to the teacher.  The guy showed by his lack of control that he cannot be trusted to be in charge of the safety of any child.
> 
> I guarantee you that you could line up any number of children you want and have them throw insults and threats my way that I would never strike any of them because I actually understand that children cannot do a goddammed thing to me




Your excuses for the bullies is noted. THe reality remains. Sometimes the children use their power to bully the teachers. 


This is part of the breakdown of our schools. And part of a pattern of general cultural decline. IMO.


----------



## Correll

Blues Man said:


> Wrong Wrong Wrong.
> 
> This "teacher" is the cause of his own demise




We do NOT have the information needed to reach that conclusion.


----------



## Blues Man

Correll said:


> Your excuses for the bullies is noted. THe reality remains. Sometimes the children use their power to bully the teachers.
> 
> 
> This is part of the breakdown of our schools. And part of a pattern of general cultural decline. IMO.



A child cannot bully an adult.

PERIOD


----------



## Correll

Blues Man said:


> A child cannot bully an adult.
> 
> PERIOD




Sure they can.


----------



## Blues Man

Correll said:


> We do NOT have the information needed to reach that conclusion.


Of course we do.  We have the video of a supposed grown man running down a kid and striking him in the face.

That is assault on a minor

Case closed


----------



## Blues Man

Correll said:


> Sure they can.


No they can't.  And any adult who says a child bullied them is no more mature than a child


----------



## Correll

Blues Man said:


> Of course we do.  We have the video of a supposed grown man running down a kid and striking him in the face.
> 
> That is assault on a minor
> 
> Case closed




Don't you find it odd that the teacher has FORTY YEARS in, and was fine until this moment?


----------



## Correll

Blues Man said:


> No they can't.  And any adult who says a child bullied them is no more mature than a child




There are plenty of bullying methods other than physical assault. You do know that right? Many of them are easily usable by physically weaker people.


Your unsupported assertion makes no sense.


----------



## AsherN

Blues Man said:


> Possibly.
> 
> I think all classrooms should have cameras.


Torn on this one. If there are, review should be very strictly limited. Not subject to random FoI requests. Likely only available to law enforcement of the school board disciplinary commitee. There are some people calling for camera in the classroom be available for review by any parent, if not outright livestream. How would you like to have a camera on you while at work, to be looked at and criticized by people who have no idea what your job entails?


----------



## Unkotare

Mac-7 said:


> Parents are doing something
> 
> they are attending school board meetings and electing new members who are not so liberal


Sounds good.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Well, most of you are rushing to judgement based on very limited information. That puts me, as the more reasonable one, in the position of "defending" him.
> 
> If we had more information, who knows how shit would break down.
> 
> 
> LOL. If it came out that the kid was a neo-nazi, you'd turn on him so fast it would make your head spin.



LOLOL 

You're defending an adult hitting a kid so hard, he suffered a concussion. 

And then you call that, "reasonable."







There is something seriously wrong with you.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Got it. Good people are to take it like bitches. Let the bullies rule the streets and the class rooms. That is your position.



My position is a teacher can't physically strike a student because the student says mean things to him.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Is the kid being investigated?



Don't know. Nor does it matter. There's no evidence the teacher was acting in self-defense. So there is no justification for his actions. The teacher faces consequences of his own actions. Stop blaming the victim.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Ok then. So, you now admit that that scenario, ie students subject to physical discipline without parent consent is a possible scenario. Thank you. I am willing to let the matter drop now.



Now you're lying about my position. My position is NOT a possible scenario.  I agreed that's how it was many, many years ago. It's not like that now nor has it been for decades.


----------



## AsherN

Correll said:


> Is the kid being investigated?


If the kid was making credible threats he would be. And that would have been reported in more than hearsay on Reddit. If he said mean things to the teacher, it would not have made it beyond the principal's office.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> You're defending an adult hitting a kid so hard, he suffered a concussion.
> 
> And then you call that, "reasonable."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is something seriously wrong with you.




Link to "concussion".


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> My position is a teacher can't physically strike a student because the student says mean things to him.




Note that you are the one that is using spin to make your case, not me. 


That is your brain realizing that you are losing the debate and that you thus need to use deception to try to salvage your position.


My point stands. Everyone has a limit. The tactic of bullies using that, to destroy people, is a real issue in our society. We need a response. 


Just letting the bad guys have their way, is your position. Not surprising. It is pretty normal for libs.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Don't know. Nor does it matter. There's no evidence the teacher was acting in self-defense. So there is no justification for his actions. The teacher faces consequences of his own actions. Stop blaming the victim.



The facts of the case don't matter to you?


What a shockingly honest admission.


Is this, to you, about the teacher being a conservative? Is that all you care about?


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Now you're lying about my position. My position is NOT a possible scenario.  I agreed that's how it was many, many years ago. It's not like that now nor has it been for decades.




Wow. You are bat shit crazy. You admit that it was recently was the way things were done, and yet claim it is impossible. 


You are fucking nuts.


----------



## Correll

AsherN said:


> If the kid was making credible threats he would be. And that would have been reported in more than hearsay on Reddit. If he said mean things to the teacher, it would not have made it beyond the principal's office.



"Mean things"? Odd that you afraid to actually address my point, which was NOT about "mean things".


That indicates that you know my ACTUAL point, is a strong point. And that you fear it. 


Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Correll said:


> Proof? Nope. We carefully limit information when "children" are involved.


Translation: you pulled it out of your sphincter.

Not even a GOOD deflection. Pathetic, in fact.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Superbadbrutha said:


> So you don't know that he verbally abused this clown at all, you just AssUMe that he did.


Not even that: he simply made it up.


----------



## Correll

Jarlaxle said:


> Translation: you pulled it out of your sphincter.
> 
> Not even a GOOD deflection. Pathetic, in fact.




I didn't mean to deceive you. I thought my various uses of words like "if"  or "scenarios" made it clear that I was trying to make sense of the incident with most of the information being withheld by authorities.

What  part of that seems, wrong to you?


----------



## Jarlaxle

Mashmont said:


> The teacher's family was threatened.  It's understandable why he might react the way he did.



Says you, citing you.



Mashmont said:


> And when I provide a link of someone reporting that the kid threatened to rape the teacher's daughter, will you have the decency to apologize for calling me a liar?



You won't provide a link, because you can't.



Correll said:


> Libs like to ask for shit, that they have no interest in. When you provide it, it is like throwing a pebble into the ocean. No plop, no ripples, it means nothing.
> 
> THey just ask, to be dicks.
> 
> 
> Watch. Post the link. None of those that made such a big deal over the link, will adjust their positions by one tiny bit.



No link will be posted, because it doesn't exist.



Correll said:


> He is just saying what needs to be said, to support the lynch mob that is after the conservative. That is all the meaning his words have.



No, that's you, boy.


----------



## Correll

Jarlaxle said:


> Says you, citing you.
> 
> 
> 
> You won't provide a link, because you can't.
> 
> 
> 
> No link will be posted, because it doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's you, boy.




What is the kid's name?


----------



## Jarlaxle

Blues Man said:


> Just so we're clear
> 
> You're OK with any adult backhanding one of your brats if they mouth off correct?



I suspect he gets aroused at the thought.



Blues Man said:


> So then you'd be OK with any adult backhanding one of your brat grandchildren correct?



Of course he would, he's fine with torturing children.



Correll said:


> Yes, you punks. The pattern of starting shit, and then crying victim when someone responds appropriately.



You're so full of shit your breath stinks.



Correll said:


> A spanking is NOT a physical assault. You are the dumbshit here, not me.
> 
> THe classrooms today, WITHOUT spankings, are far less civilized than they were in my day, WITH SPANKINGS.



Yes, it is. Your arousal at the thought of hurting children does not change that fact.



Golfing Gator said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I apologize for calling you a liar.



He may not be lying. He might just be a mix of very gullible and fairly stupid.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Leo123 said:


> The video does not show him 'slapping the shit' out of the kid.  The fall was a prat-fall.   You can see the kid bending his right knee to soften the fall.  That would not have happened if he was actually knocked out.  He would have fallen like a sack of potatoes probably on his face or on his butt and not with his legs under him.



No, the kid had his *head banged off a CONCRETE BLOCK WALL*, you fucking idiot. The teacher should be publicly tortured to death for it.



WinterBorn said:


> from:  Indiana teacher slaps student: What we know about Jimtown High School, Mike Hosinski incident
> _"In court documents filed Friday, officials describe their investigation of the incident, say the boy told an officer the impact caused him "throbbing" pain in his head along with a bloody nose and lip. The officer, according to records, observed an abrasion and lump on the student's head, as well as an abrasion in his mouth."_
> 
> The police officer observed an abrasion, a lump on the head and an abrasion in his mouth.    That is a pretty solid slap.



Not just the slap, the kid's head hit the concrete block wall!


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Link to "concussion".


It's a sign of the times that now young people consider the slightest bump of the head to be a life-threatening concussion. I even see this attitude among student athletes and more importantly their parents.

The softest generation.


----------



## Unkotare

Blues Man said:


> Just so we're clear
> 
> You're OK with any adult backhanding one of your brats if they mouth off correct?


What do you mean by "brats"?


----------



## Jarlaxle

whitehall said:


> Time for the guy to retire when he is unaware that there are cameras all over the freaking place and every kid has a personal one in his cell phone. You can't hit a kid because he is disrespectful.



No, time for him to be executed by public torture over at least a year. Pay the executioners/vivisectionists by the hour and decibel based on his screaming.


Vegasgiants said:


> Lots of defense of child abuse here



I suspect the ones defending it have engaged in it, and enjoyed it.


Mashmont said:


> Yeah, and we also know what the miscreant kid did to prompt that reaction. He threatened to rape the teacher's daughter.  One eyewitness said he threatened to burn his house down.



No, an anonymous post on Reddit (that might be the child-abusing teacher, or you) claimed that.


Slade3200 said:


> What is a beloved conservative doing slapping a kid like?! If that was my kid and I saw that video this guy would be more than out of a job. Why in the world would you defend somebody like that?!



Because those two LIKE child abuse.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Faun said:


> You fuckwad, that still doesn't give that teacher the right to hit that kid. There is something seriously wrong with you.





Blues Man said:


> Of course it does
> 
> You think it's just fine for an adult to strike a minor.
> 
> And teachers don't get a pass on the law.  If anything they should be held to a higher standard because they are supposed to be professionals trained in the education of children.
> 
> So just admit it
> 
> You wouldn't want anyone smacking one of your kids for mouthing off but it's OK for everyone else's kids



He prefers to hurt his own children. 


Blues Man said:


> If the threat was credible the teacher should have called the police.
> 
> BTW it wasn't credible



If it happened...which I suspect it did not.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Mac-7 said:


> Now you are tap dancing



He always does.


Correll said:


> So, is the kid being investigated? After all this teacher had FORTY YEARS under his belt. Unlikely he would just do this for no reason.



Or this is just the first time he got CAUGHT.


Blues Man said:


> No they can't
> 
> The power disparity is far too great.
> 
> Adults have for more power if not physically then in every other area of society.
> 
> And if an alleged trained professional educator cannot handle trach talk from a child then he should not be teaching



I saw two angry teenagers destroy a teacher's life. Six months later, he blew his brains out with a shotgun.

They made the whole thing up.


Golfing Gator said:


> Probably, yes they did.
> 
> And also if you were paddled in school I am willing to bet it was not done out of anger.



No, it was probably done at least in part for the sexual gratification of the abuser.


Unkotare said:


> I wouldn’t care.



Liar.


Blues Man said:


> A grown man hitting a child is cowardice.



Or sexual perversion.


Correll said:


> That is nonsense. This teacher did not have more power. He is ruined. He will be lucky to avoid jail time or keep his pension.
> 
> The kid proved himself to be far more powerful.



He should be vivisected. Anything short of death by torture is not harsh enough.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Mac-7 said:


> As the camera clearly shows
> 
> but without a camera in the classroom he might have gotten away with it there



And probably has.


Correll said:


> Well, most of you are rushing to judgement based on very limited information. That puts me, as the more reasonable one, in the position of "defending" him.
> 
> If we had more information, who knows how shit would break down.
> 
> 
> LOL. If it came out that the kid was a neo-nazi, you'd turn on him so fast it would make your head spin.



While you are falling over yourself as you defend the indefensible.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Link to "concussion".



Someone on here suggested it. But searching news articles for it turned up only a bloody lip & nose, and an abrasion and lump on his head, which he complained was throbbing. So I retract "concussion."


----------



## Jarlaxle

Blues Man said:


> A child cannot bully an adult.
> 
> PERIOD


Wrong.


Blues Man said:


> No they can't.  And any adult who says a child bullied them is no more mature than a child


A child can ruin an adult's life if they are evil enough.


Correll said:


> Don't you find it odd that the teacher has FORTY YEARS in, and was fine until this moment?


Many priests had 40 years in before they got caught molesting alter boys. It just means this is the first time he got caught.


Unkotare said:


> It's a sign of the times that now young people consider the slightest bump of the head to be a life-threatening concussion. I even see this attitude among student athletes and more importantly their parents.
> 
> The softest generation.


You need to test-drive a serious concussion and CTE.


----------



## Correll

Jarlaxle said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is. Your arousal at the thought of hurting children does not change that fact.
> 
> ....




No, it's not. Try to be less dishonest.


----------



## Correll

Jarlaxle said:


> He prefers to hurt his own children.
> 
> 
> If it happened...which I suspect it did not.





Jarlaxle said:


> He always does.
> 
> 
> Or this is just the first time he got CAUGHT.




Now who is just making up shit?





Jarlaxle said:


> I saw two angry teenagers destroy a teacher's life. Six months later, he blew his brains out with a shotgun.
> 
> They made the whole thing up.


Thanks for the admission. We all know such things are possible. But as a society, we don't have a response.


Anything happen to the kids?


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Note that you are the one that is using spin to make your case, not me.
> 
> 
> That is your brain realizing that you are losing the debate and that you thus need to use deception to try to salvage your position.
> 
> 
> My point stands. Everyone has a limit. The tactic of bullies using that, to destroy people, is a real issue in our society. We need a response.
> 
> 
> Just letting the bad guys have their way, is your position. Not surprising. It is pretty normal for libs.



LOLOL 

That teacher was charged with battery, as he should have been. What did I lose?


----------



## Correll

Jarlaxle said:


> Wrong.
> 
> A child can ruin an adult's life if they are evil enough.
> 
> Many priests had 40 years in before they got caught molesting alter boys. It just means this is the first time he got caught.
> 
> You need to test-drive a serious concussion and CTE.




We don't have the information we need to pass judgement here. The teacher could have been a monster who hid it. 


Or the child could be the bad guy, using his "child" protections as a weapon against a hated authority figure. 


Both are possible. Jumping to a conclusion, is not a good idea.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> That teacher was charged with battery, as he should have been. What did I lose?




I explained how your lying, was your brain dealing with the fact you are losing this debate.


Did you forget that already?


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Just letting the bad guys have their way, is your position. Not surprising. It is pretty normal for libs.



LOL

Sad that you have to lie about my position. As I expressed already, that is NOT my position. You lose the debate when you lie about what I've said in order to prop up your own failed position.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> The facts of the case don't matter to you?
> 
> 
> What a shockingly honest admission.
> 
> 
> Is this, to you, about the teacher being a conservative? Is that all you care about?



Of course they do. There's nothing to suggest him striking that student was warranted. Those are the facts we know about. He was charged with a crime for hitting the kid. That's another fact we know about. I never said anything about his political leanings, which I don't even know. That's another fact.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Wow. You are bat shit crazy. You admit that it was recently was the way things were done, and yet claim it is impossible.
> 
> 
> You are fucking nuts.



LOL

You're lying about my position again. How sad you conceded so eagerly. I never said it was done recently.  I said it's not been done for decades. That is not recent.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Correll said:


> Anything happen to the kids?



I have no idea and have no way to find out.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> I explained how your lying, was your brain dealing with the fact you are losing this debate.
> 
> 
> Did you forget that already?



LOLOL 

I won this debate when you lied about my position.


----------



## Unkotare

Jarlaxle said:


> ...
> 
> You need to test-drive a serious concussion and CTE.


I've had many concussions. Real ones.


----------



## AsherN

Faun said:


> Someone on here suggested it. But searching news articles for it turned up only a bloody lip & nose, and an abrasion and lump on his head, which he complained was throbbing. So I retract "concussion."


The lump on the head and the way his legs buckle strongly suggest a concussion. A concussion does not have to mean lights out.


----------



## Faun

AsherN said:


> The lump on the head and the way his legs buckle strongly suggest a concussion. A concussion does not have to mean lights out.



I suffered a concussion once in a football game. I wasn't knocked out but I knew something was wrong when I went back in the huddle and realized I couldn't remember anyone's name. Lasted about 15 minutes and then my memory returned.


----------



## Leo123

Jarlaxle said:


> No, the kid had his *head banged off a CONCRETE BLOCK WALL*, you fucking idiot. The teacher should be publicly tortured to death for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Not just the slap, the kid's head hit the concrete block wall!


The video in the link blocked out the actual slap.  Do you have something different?


----------



## Jarlaxle

Unkotare said:


> I've had many concussions. Real ones.


That may explain your stupidity.


----------



## Faun

Leo123 said:


> The video in the link blocked out the actual slap.  Do you have something different?



Maybe it was that grayish censor bubble that caused the abrasion and swelling on his head?


----------



## Mashmont

Jarlaxle said:


> Says you, citing you.
> 
> 
> 
> You won't provide a link, because you can't.
> 
> 
> 
> No link will be posted, because it doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's you, boy.


I already linked it, ass.  You saw it, because you responded to it.


----------



## Mashmont

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> That teacher was charged with battery, as he should have been. What did I lose?


He was charged with a misdemeanor.  Not a felony as was originally reported.
A speeding ticket is also a misdemeanor.
No biggie.  I predict he won't serve a day.


----------



## Mashmont

Some who were too lazy to investigate were questioning if Mike Hosinski even had a daughter.  He does.  She's a beautiful young woman in her 20s.  Here with her mom.
And to think this punk threatened to rape her.  I can understand Mr. Hosinski's reaction.   When you threaten a papa bear's daughter,  you're asking for trouble.  I actually admire Mike's restraint.


----------



## AsherN

Mashmont said:


> Some who were too lazy to investigate were questioning if Mike Hosinski even had a daughter.  He does.  She's a beautiful young woman in her 20s.  Here with her mom.
> And to think this punk threatened to rape her.  I can understand Mr. Hosinski's reaction.   When you threaten a papa bear's daughter,  you're asking for trouble.  I actually admire Mike's restraint.
> View attachment 632512


Still no proof of the threat.


----------



## Mashmont

AsherN said:


> Still no proof of the threat.


i guess there's no proof of any story anywhere.  It's all in who you believe, isn't it?


----------



## Blues Man

Correll said:


> Don't you find it odd that the teacher has FORTY YEARS in, and was fine until this moment?


Nope.

I don't care how many years he has in what I wander now is how many other times he assaulted a kid and didn't get caught


----------



## Blues Man

Correll said:


> There are plenty of bullying methods other than physical assault. You do know that right? Many of them are easily usable by physically weaker people.
> 
> 
> Your unsupported assertion makes no sense.


PUHLEASE

A child calling an adult names is not bullying


----------



## Blues Man

AsherN said:


> Torn on this one. If there are, review should be very strictly limited. Not subject to random FoI requests. Likely only available to law enforcement of the school board disciplinary commitee. There are some people calling for camera in the classroom be available for review by any parent, if not outright livestream. How would you like to have a camera on you while at work, to be looked at and criticized by people who have no idea what your job entails?


It should be available to the parents of the kids in the class as well


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Of course they do. There's nothing to suggest him striking that student was warranted. Those are the facts we know about. He was charged with a crime for hitting the kid. That's another fact we know about. I never said anything about his political leanings, which I don't even know. That's another fact.




We don't have the facts and the policy is to not give us the facts.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You're lying about my position again. How sad you conceded so eagerly. I never said it was done recently.  I said it's not been done for decades. That is not recent.




Now you are trying to quibble about semantics. You claimed it was impossible in the same post you admitted it used to be the norm.

You are insane.


----------



## Correll

Jarlaxle said:


> I have no idea and have no way to find out.




Oh, because they were kids and thus no information was released on them?


----------



## Correll

Blues Man said:


> PUHLEASE
> 
> A child calling an adult names is not bullying




The way you minimize verbal bullying, is awful close to supporting it. Is that your intent?


----------



## Mashmont

AsherN said:


> The lump on the head and the way his legs buckle strongly suggest a concussion. A concussion does not have to mean lights out.


Nah, the kid faked it when he saw the other teacher coming.  His head did not hit the wall hard.  The slap wasn't even in that direction.


----------



## AsherN

Mashmont said:


> Nah, the kid faked it when he saw the other teacher coming.  His head did not hit the wall hard.  The slap wasn't even in that direction.


It hit hard enough to produce swelling at the point of contact. Look up concussion.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Nah, the kid faked it when he saw the other teacher coming.  His head did not hit the wall hard.  The slap wasn't even in that direction.



Nice try, but the police officer reported his head was swollen, his nose was bleeding and his mouth was bleeding.


----------



## AsherN

Blues Man said:


> It should be available to the parents of the kids in the class as well


No, it should not. 30 people who have no idea what teaching is like, who think their little Timmy is perfect looking over the teacher's shoulder? That would lead to an exodus of good teachers.


----------



## Blues Man

Correll said:


> The way you minimize verbal bullying, is awful close to supporting it. Is that your intent?



If you are so immature that a kid calling you a name is enough for you to lose your shit then you have a lot of growing up to do


----------



## Blues Man

AsherN said:


> No, it should not. 30 people who have no idea what teaching is like, who think their little Timmy is perfect looking over the teacher's shoulder? That would lead to an exodus of good teachers.


Yes it should.

A parent has the right to know what's going on in the classroom his child is in.


----------



## Faun

Mashmont said:


> He was charged with a misdemeanor.  Not a felony as was originally reported.
> A speeding ticket is also a misdemeanor.
> No biggie.  I predict he won't serve a day.



Again, he was charged with battery. And yes, misdemeanors are crimes and can be punishable with jail time and fines; just typically less severe.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Now you are trying to quibble about semantics. You claimed it was impossible in the same post you admitted it used to be the norm.
> 
> You are insane.



You're still lying about my position. Demonstrates how weak yours is. I never said it was impossible. "Impossible" is your word. Most anything is possible. What I did say is it's not a practice done in decades.


----------



## Faun

WinterBorn said:


> Nice try, but the police officer reported his head was swollen, his nose was bleeding and his mouth was bleeding.



The kids faked the head swelling, don'tcha know?


----------



## AsherN

Blues Man said:


> Yes it should.
> 
> A parent has the right to know what's going on in the classroom his child is in.


That's what asking your kid "How was school today" does. You don't have the right to spy on a teacher all day. because there will always be a parent that does not like a teacher's method. Having a livestream of their classroom, besides the security implication, is a great way to ensure people don't go into teaching anymore.


----------



## Blues Man

AsherN said:


> That's what asking your kid "How was school today" does. You don't have the right to spy on a teacher all day. because there will always be a parent that does not like a teacher's method. Having a livestream of their classroom, besides the security implication, is a great way to ensure people don't go into teaching anymore.


Right and kids NEVER lie to their parents or omit anything 

There is no security issue since any parent can already ask to sit on on any class their child is in.


----------



## AsherN

Blues Man said:


> Right and kids NEVER lie to their parents or omit anything
> 
> There is no security issue since any parent can already ask to sit on on any class their child is in.


Sitting in a classroom is not the same as having a class full on kids live streamed over the internet. Kids lying to their parents is a parenting issue.


----------



## Blues Man

AsherN said:


> Sitting in a classroom is not the same as having a class full on kids live streamed over the internet. Kids lying to their parents is a parenting issue.


Why are you assuming it has to be live streamed over the internet?

It doesn't

And what happens in a classroom is a parenting issue.


----------



## Vegasgiants

Blues Man said:


> Why are you assuming it has to be live streamed over the internet?
> 
> It doesn't
> 
> And what happens in a classroom is a parenting issue.


It could be.  Why hide it?


----------



## Blues Man

Vegasgiants said:


> It could be.  Why hide it?


Because people who don't have kids in that class have no reason to see what goes on in that class.


----------



## Vegasgiants

Blues Man said:


> Because people who don't have kids in that class have no reason to see what goes on in that class.


They dont need a reason.  Its public property.   It's not top secret


----------



## Blues Man

Vegasgiants said:


> They dont need a reason.  Its public property.   It's not top secret


Actually the records of students in a school are not public property and video of a child in a classroom can be considered part of his educational record


----------



## Vegasgiants

Blues Man said:


> Because people who don't have kids in that class have no reason to see what goes on in that class.





Blues Man said:


> Actually the records of students in a school are not public property and video of a child in a classroom can be considered part of his educational record


Then no one can see the video except the school because a parent will be seeing video of other kids.


----------



## Blues Man

Vegasgiants said:


> Then no one can see the video except the school because a parent will be seeing video of other kids.


Then it doesn't have to be live streamed.  The parent can log onto a secure server with a one time access code and watch the class the next day,

And parents are already allowed to sit on on classes.  So a parent watching a video of a class does not make any difference in the security or the privacy of the other kids


----------



## Vegasgiants

Blues Man said:


> Then it doesn't have to be live streamed.  The parent can log onto a secure server with a one time access code and watch the class the next day


But if they watch the class they will be seeing the educational record of other children 


You cant have it both ways


----------



## Blues Man

Vegasgiants said:


> But if they watch the class they will be seeing the educational record of other children
> 
> 
> You cant have it both ways


parents are already allowed to sit on on classes. So a parent watching a video of a class does not make any difference in the security or the privacy of the other kids

Live streaming it for anyone to watch does


----------



## Vegasgiants

Blues Man said:


> parents are already allowed to sit on on classes. So a parent watching a video of a class does not make any difference in the security or the privacy of the other kids
> 
> Live streaming it for anyone to watch does


But it's a educational record.  How am I allowed to see another child's educational record


Because its not


----------



## AsherN

Blues Man said:


> Why are you assuming it has to be live streamed over the internet?
> 
> It doesn't
> 
> And what happens in a classroom is a parenting issue.


So how do the parents view it?


----------



## Blues Man

Vegasgiants said:


> But it's a educational record.  How am I allowed to see another child's educational record
> 
> 
> Because its not


I said it is PART of the educational record.

If you are not a parent of a child in that class what reason do you have for watching a video tape of that class?

NONE that's what


----------



## Blues Man

AsherN said:


> So how do the parents view it?


Wow are you that c tech challenged?

Put it on a secure server and give the parent a one time access code


----------



## Vegasgiants

Blues Man said:


> I said it is PART of the educational record.
> 
> If you are not a parent of a child in that class what reason do you have for watching a video tape of that class?
> 
> NONE that's what


Yes I have a reason.  My money supports that classroom and I have a right to see how it is spent


----------



## Vegasgiants

Blues Man said:


> Wow are you that c tech challenged?
> 
> Put it on a secure server and give the parent a one time access code


Or just live stream it


Unless something bad is going on there that needs to be hidden from the public


----------



## AsherN

Blues Man said:


> Then it doesn't have to be live streamed.  The parent can log onto a secure server with a one time access code and watch the class the next day,
> 
> And parents are already allowed to sit on on classes.  So a parent watching a video of a class does not make any difference in the security or the privacy of the other kids


You trust your school board's IT security to be good enough to not have classroom recordings hacked? I've seen school IT, they are overworked and work on virtually non-existent budgets. I sure as hell don't trust them with that.


----------



## Blues Man

Vegasgiants said:


> Yes I have a reason.  My money supports that classroom and I have a right to see how it is spent




You have access to public school budgets already so there is no need for you to watch children in their classrooms


----------



## AsherN

Vegasgiants said:


> Or just live stream it
> 
> 
> Unless something bad is going on there that needs to be hidden from the public


Sure. let's put out live stream of kids for all to see. Great idea.


----------



## Vegasgiants

Blues Man said:


> You have access to public school budgets already so there is no need for you to watch children in their classrooms


In your opinion.   I have access to federal budgets....but I also have cspan


----------



## Blues Man

AsherN said:


> You trust your school board's IT security to be good enough to not have classroom recordings hacked? I've seen school IT, they are overworked and work on virtually non-existent budgets. I sure as hell don't trust them with that.



And you trust live streaming to be MORE secure?

If you don;t want secure server access then you can allow parents to set up a time to come to the school and view it


----------



## Vegasgiants

AsherN said:


> Sure. let's put out live stream of kids for all to see. Great idea.


I agree.  The camera can  focus on the teacher


----------



## Blues Man

Vegasgiants said:


> In your opinion.   I have access to federal budgets....but I also have cspan


You have access to the state dept of education budgets.


----------



## Blues Man

Vegasgiants said:


> I agree.  The camera can  focus on the teacher


Right and kids will never come in or out of the camera shot?


----------



## Vegasgiants

Blues Man said:


> You have access to the state dept of education budgets.


And I also have livestream of state legislative sessions


You are making my point


----------



## Vegasgiants

Blues Man said:


> Right and kids will never come in or out of the camera shot?


So what if they do?


----------



## Blues Man

Vegasgiants said:


> And I also have livestream of state legislative sessions
> 
> 
> You are making my point


So what?



You don;t have livestream access of the Oval office do you?


----------



## Blues Man

Vegasgiants said:


> So what if they do?


Privacy concerns.

If you don;t have a kid in that class you have no reason to watch the kids in that class


----------



## Vegasgiants

Blues Man said:


> So what?
> 
> 
> 
> You don;t have livestream access of the Oval office do you?


No I dont.

The oval office has top secret information discussed


----------



## AsherN

Blues Man said:


> And you trust live streaming to be MORE secure?
> 
> If you don;t want secure server access then you can allow parents to set up a time to come to the school and view it


I don't trust any to be secure. It's one of the reason I'm opposed to it.


----------



## Vegasgiants

Blues Man said:


> Privacy concerns.
> 
> If you don;t have a kid in that class you have no reason to watch the kids in that class


Opinion noted


----------



## Blues Man

Vegasgiants said:


> No I dont.
> 
> The oval office has top secret information discussed


And you have no right to the information about the students in any class that you child does not attend


----------



## Blues Man

AsherN said:


> I don't trust any to be secure. It's one of the reason I'm opposed to it.


So make the parent go to the school to watch it


----------



## Vegasgiants

Blues Man said:


> And you have no right to the information about the students in any class that you child does not attend


Yet I can go see those kids in class anytime I want


----------



## Blues Man

Vegasgiants said:


> Yet I can go see those kids in class anytime I want


Not if your kid isn't in the class you can't.


----------



## Vegasgiants

Blues Man said:


> Not if your kid isn't in the class you can't.


But I will be seeing other kids.  How is this possible?  Their privacy is violated!!!!!!  Lol


----------



## Blues Man

Vegasgiants said:


> But I will be seeing other kids.  How is this possible?  Their privacy is violated!!!!!!  Lol


Stop being an idiot.

If you don't have a kid in a class there is no reason for you to watch that class. 

Do you get off watching little kids?


----------



## Vegasgiants

Blues Man said:


> Stop being an idiot.
> 
> If you don't have a kid in a class there is no reason for you to watch that class.
> 
> Do you get off watching little kids?


There it is.  The insult concession.  Lol


You have an opinion about privacy rights.  So do I.   So dont get high and mighty like you have a fact or something 


Dismissed


----------



## Blues Man

Vegasgiants said:


> There it is.  The insult concession.  Lol
> 
> 
> You have an opinion about privacy rights.  So do I.   So dont get high and mighty like you have a fact or something
> 
> 
> Dismissed


If you can't  understand that a parent has the right to watch a class and you don't then you're just being deliberately obtuse.

A parent is far less of a risk to security or privacy than a person who doesn't have a kid in the class.

It is a long and well established precedent that a parent can sit in on a class that in no way gives you any right to sit in on that class if you don't have a child in it.

So restricting the viewing of any class videos to parents is not the issue and never was.  It's allowing any Tom Dick or Chester access to the children in the school that is the concern.


----------



## Vegasgiants

Blues Man said:


> If you can't  understand that a parent has the right to watch a class and you don't then you're just being deliberately obtuse.
> 
> A parent is far less of a risk to security or privacy than a person who doesn't have a kid in the class.
> 
> It is a long and well established precedent that a parent can sit in on a class that in no way gives you any right to sit in on that class if you don't have a child in it.
> 
> So restricting the viewing of any class videos to parents is not the issue and never was.  It's allowing any Tom Dick or Chester access to the children in the school that is the concern.


That is your opinion 


It is noted and dismissed


----------



## Blues Man

Vegasgiants said:


> That is your opinion
> 
> 
> It is noted and dismissed


As is your opinion that you have the same rights of the parents of a child in a public school.


----------



## Vegasgiants

Blues Man said:


> As is your opinion that you have the same rights of the parents of a child in a public school.


Good.  We have established that we are talking about opinions only here


----------



## Mac-7

Vegasgiants said:


> They dont need a reason.  Its public property.   It's not top secret


I think the classroom video should be live-streamed and it should be available to  the PARENTS ONLY via a password


----------



## AsherN

Mac-7 said:


> I think the classroom video should be live-streamed and it should be available to  the PARENTS ONLY via a password


And you think all those livestreams are never going to be hacked?, passwords shared, etc? Nice utopia you live in.


----------



## Mac-7

AsherN said:


> And you think all those livestreams are never going to be hacked?, passwords shared, etc? Nice utopia you live in.


If we can trust all our money in digital vaults without being hacked then I think the schools will be ok


----------



## AsherN

Mac-7 said:


> If we can trust all our money in digital vaults without being hacked then I think the schools will be ok


Because digital vaults have never been hacked...

K-12 IT is woefully under funded. Large corporations that hold sensitive data are hacked all the time. School boards can't do it.


----------



## Mac-7

AsherN said:


> Because digital vaults have never been hacked...
> 
> K-12 IT is woefully under funded. Large corporations that hold sensitive data are hacked all the time. School boards can't do it.


And the hackers will gain what that they cant already get?

by 3rd grade the kids will be so sexualized by perverts in education they will be posting nude pictures of themselves on social media


----------



## AsherN

Mac-7 said:


> And the hackers will gain what that they cant already get?
> 
> by 3rd grade the kids will be so sexualized by perverts in education they will be posting nude pictures of themselves on social media


Access to video of kids in the classroom.


----------



## Concerned American

Mashmont said:


> Mike Hosinski of Jimtown High School in Elkhart, Indiana voluntarily resigned after surveillance footage shows him slapping a student in the hallway. causing the student to bang his head on the wall.  I believe the student ended up fine.    Holsinski was a beloved 40-year veteran social studies teacher who was slated to retire in June.   The school board accepted his resignation, barred him from school property, and allowed him to retain his retirement pension.  Instinctively, I side with the teacher,  but if it ended here, I would be satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana teacher slaps student: What we know about Jimtown High School, Mike Hosinski incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it won't end here, because there is a backstory.
> 
> Holsinski is an outspoken conservative who has been in trouble with Northern Indiana Atheists, a hate group, who filed a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation in 2019 after receiving complaints from a parent. _*According to an NIA documen*__*t posted on the organization’s website, “Hosinski has a history of state/church violations at Jimtown High School that has ranged from his teaching topics to his classroom decor.” Signs and bumper stickers hanging on the classroom walls feature a range of content from religious to anti-liberal propaganda.
> 
> In photos obtained by NIA, some of the posters and stickers found in the classroom said things like “Proud to be a conservative,” “Choose life, your mom did” and “Liberalism is a mental disorder.”  *_*“Hosinski told the class Hillary and Obama are criminals, President Donald Trump is great, and Democrats are liars. He told them abortion should be illegal,” the statement complaint alleged. “My student says ‘he told the class Bill Clinton’s friend takes little girls to a sex island and anyone who finds out is killed. Korea has nukes, something about Muslims taking over, and something about gay people getting married.’”  *The Elkhart Country Schools system removed these posters and items from his Hosinski's classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints prompt removal of political, religious materials from Jimtown High School classroom
> 
> 
> Northern Indiana Atheists notified the Elkhart County school district of its intent to file a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation after receiving complaints about Mike Hosinski, a longtime history teacher at the high school.
> 
> 
> 
> www.southbendtribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the hateful NIA has posted the video on youtube.  When you view NIA's website,  you see they embrace the entire Marxist spectrum of causes, BLM,  Antifa,  LGBT.  I don't have any doubt their funding comes from The Soros Organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABOUT NIA — Northern Indiana Atheists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> northernindianaatheists.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode just happened, but I can assure you this won't be the end.   See, Mr. Hosinger had the temerity to openly piss on the Marxist agenda,  and to ridicule their icons.  For 40 years he was untouchable. So the Marxist left will do everything in its power to make an example of him.  For starters, they will demand his pension be revoked.  Then they will sue the Elkhart School Board,  then they will prompt/pay the boy's parents to file a criminal and civil suit against Hosinski and the district.  They will try to imprison Hosinger, and basically ruin him and his family.   Because this is what Marxists do.  You see what they're doing to President Trump with frivolous suit after frivolous suit.  The left is going to make sure nobody EVER crosses them like that again, whether it be as a presidential candidate or a public school teacher.
> 
> I sympathize with Hosinger, because he's that rare teacher that who is trying to teach kids the truth.  It's such a shame that after 40 years of dealing with leftists from above and juvenile delinquents from below,  his sterling career has to end like this.   Reports say this particular student had threatened to rape Hosinger's daughter.  Trashy stuff like that.  He no doubt mouthed off to Hosinger in the hall,  and Hosinger lost his cool for a split second and slapped him.   It shouldn't negate his great career,  but we know it will.   50 years ago, that sort of thing wasn't uncommon.  Today, it will land you in prison.  If the kid were black, this would be front page news.  It might even go ahead of Ukraine.
> 
> Note:  I delayed my Lenten hiatus because I thought this story needed to be addressed.


Apparently, this is a public school and as such has no legal right to teach religion or politics.
By the way, do you figure it is acceptable to lie to your God when you give something up for lent and renege on your promise?


----------



## Mac-7

AsherN said:


> Access to video of kids in the classroom.


The schools video kids on the hallways where the angry teacher was seen

and that was not even password restricted


----------



## AsherN

Mac-7 said:


> The schools video kids on the hallways where the angry teacher was seen
> 
> and that was not even password restricted


It is on the security system, not accessible from the internet.


----------



## Mac-7

AsherN said:


> It is on the security system, not accessible from the internet.


How do you know its not connected to the internet?

you have an irrational fear of a very unlikely event that pales beside liberal perverts brainwashing young children


----------



## AsherN

Mac-7 said:


> How do you know its not connected to the internet?
> 
> you have an irrational fear of a very unlikely event that pales beside liberal perverts brainwashing young children


I don't want pedophiles to have access to livestream of kids. I also don't want to see the teaching profession destroyed by a bunch of complainers. Both sides of the aisle.


----------



## Mac-7

AsherN said:


> I don't want pedophiles to have access to livestream of kids. I also don't want to see the teaching profession destroyed by a bunch of complainers. Both sides of the aisle.


Now the real reason emerges

you care more about lib teachers than the children


----------



## AsherN

Mac-7 said:


> Now the real reason emerges
> 
> you care more about lib teachers than the children


I care about the teachers as well. Of any ideology. Because both sides will find shit to nit-pick. And I do care about the children's privacy. And the safety of the kids. There are many reasons why a child should not be on camera. The most obvious is a parent, usually the mother, hiding from an abusive spouse.


----------



## Mac-7

AsherN said:


> The most obvious is a parent, usually the mother, hiding from an abusive spouse.


How is the husband going to see the video without a password?


----------



## AsherN

Mac-7 said:


> How is the husband going to see the video without a password?


Infrastructures get hacked all the time. School infrastructures always operate on a shoe string budget. They will not have the budget to properly secure it.


----------



## Mac-7

AsherN said:


> Infrastructures get hacked all the time. School infrastructures always operate on a shoe string budget. They will not have the budget to properly secure it.


If schools are underfunded hackers will not waste their time


----------



## Jarlaxle

Correll said:


> Oh, because they were kids and thus no information was released on them?



No, because it was a long time ago and I don't remember their names.



Mashmont said:


> Nah, the kid faked it when he saw the other teacher coming.  His head did not hit the wall hard.  The slap wasn't even in that direction.



Really, Doctor? 



AsherN said:


> It hit hard enough to produce swelling at the point of contact. Look up concussion.



He doesn't care. Doctor Mashmont KNOWS ALL!



AsherN said:


> Sitting in a classroom is not the same as having a class full on kids live streamed over the internet. Kids lying to their parents is a parenting issue.



Either you have never actually had children, or you're just trying to distract. (Or both.)


----------



## Jarlaxle

AsherN said:


> Sure. let's put out live stream of kids for all to see. Great idea.





AsherN said:


> I don't trust any to be secure. It's one of the reason I'm opposed to it.



Why are you afraid of others seeing what you are teaching to children? The fact you are this adamantly opposed to it is quite telling...as well as the best possible argument for simply making it a Federal requirement.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Concerned American said:


> Apparently, this is a public school and as such has no legal right to teach religion or politics.
> By the way, do you figure it is acceptable to lie to your God when you give something up for lent and renege on your promise?



Are you in the correct thread?


----------



## AsherN

Mac-7 said:


> If schools are underfunded hackers will not waste their time


hackers will get in those videos. There is no money to be made froom the school, but there is money to be made from pedophiles wanting to look at the kids.


----------



## AsherN

Jarlaxle said:


> Why are you afraid of others seeing what you are teaching to children? The fact you are this adamantly opposed to it is quite telling...as well as the best possible argument for simply making it a Federal requirement.


Because no matter how great a teacher is, someone will find a reason to complain. Take religion as an example. The class has a comparative religion course. No matter how good and fair the teacher is, atheists will complain that any religion is being taught. Religious folks will complain that any religion not their own is being taught. we live in times where everybody is offended by something.


----------



## Concerned American

Jarlaxle said:


> Are you in the correct thread?


Did you read the OP?  He was talking about a 40 year veteran teacher who slapped a child.  He also pointed out that the teacher promoted religious and political teachings in the classroom.  His final point that he postponed his Lenten vow to make a point.  My response was appropriate.


----------



## Mac-7

AsherN said:


> hackers will get in those videos. There is no money to be made froom the school, but there is money to be made from pedophiles wanting to look at the kids.


Right

if it ever happens you can say you told us so

but threat of pedophile teachers is much greater than pedo hackers


----------



## Correll

Blues Man said:


> If you are so immature that a kid calling you a name is enough for you to lose your shit then you have a lot of growing up to do




Got it. That is your intent. YOu support verbal bullying, for reasons that are not known.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> You're still lying about my position. Demonstrates how weak yours is. I never said it was impossible. "Impossible" is your word. Most anything is possible. What I did say is it's not a practice done in decades.





Faun said:


> Now you're lying about my position. My position is NOT a possible scenario.  I agreed that's how it was many, many years ago. It's not like that now nor has it been for decades.





Your words, liar.


"Because, idiot, there is no scenario for where a teacher can be allowed to physically punish a child without the parents' consent."


And you've held to that, denying that it would be possible, even though you also admit it was the norm, when we were  young. 


So, you're the liar, not me.


----------



## Correll

Jarlaxle said:


> No, because it was a long time ago and I don't remember their names.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, Doctor?
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care. Doctor Mashmont KNOWS ALL!
> 
> 
> 
> Either you have never actually had children, or you're just trying to distract. (Or both.)




Just a coincidence, the kid collapsed when a witness showed up? Mmmmm.....


----------



## Mashmont

Jarlaxle said:


> Really, Doctor?


Tell us more about the 'concussion',  doctor?  Were you on hand to make that diagnosis?  Apparently, nobody else did.


----------



## initforme

You hypocrites hate teachers even conservative ones.


----------



## Mashmont

Jarlaxle said:


> I suspect the ones defending it have engaged in it, and enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> Because those two LIKE child abuse.


Yeah, that's a violation of the TOS.  You really need to knock that crap off.


----------



## Mashmont

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> That teacher was charged with battery, as he should have been. What did I lose?


Misdemeanor.  Not felony as the leftwing media gleefully reported.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Your words, liar.
> 
> 
> "Because, idiot, there is no scenario for where a teacher can be allowed to physically punish a child without the parents' consent."
> 
> 
> And you've held to that, denying that it would be possible, even though you also admit it was the norm, when we were  young.
> 
> 
> So, you're the liar, not me.



You moron, "not allowed" means not legal. How does your deformed brain translate that into "impossible?" How do you manage to post here being so retarded?


----------



## Blues Man

Correll said:


> Got it. That is your intent. YOu support verbal bullying, for reasons that are not known.


Don't be a moron.

And grow the fuck up.

If your life can be ruined by a child calling you names that's your own fault


----------



## Mashmont

Blues Man said:


> Don't be a moron.
> 
> And grow the fuck up.
> 
> If your life can be ruined by a child calling you names that's your own fault


Not all people under 18 are children.   There is a reason so many above the age of 14 are tried as adults for crimes.    
And yes,  these people can absolutely bully adults. Like this miscreant did to Mr. Hosinsky by threatening to rape his daughter.


----------



## Blues Man

Mashmont said:


> Not all people under 18 are children.   There is a reason so many above the age of 14 are tried as adults for crimes.
> And yes,  these people can absolutely bully adults. Like this miscreant did to Mr. Hosinsky by threatening to rape his daughter.


They are except in rare cases.

And if this teacher was acting like an adult and not a child he would have reported the threat to the police.

This guy is responsible for the consequences of his own actions no one else is.


----------



## Woodznutz

I was in HS in the 1950's and witnessed two incidents where teachers mopped the floor up with unruly boys. Both kids had it coming big time, and nothing was done to the teachers. The school board had the bright idea of placing hoodlem kids in classes with the rest of us. Everyone knew what was going to happen and it didn't take long. Those kids should have been in reform school, not in classes with us.


----------



## Mashmont

Blues Man said:


> They are except in rare cases.
> 
> And if this teacher was acting like an adult and not a child he would have reported the threat to the police.
> 
> This guy is responsible for the consequences of his own actions no one else is.


Slapping the kid who deserved it?  No biggie.  I'm not seeing any jail time for Hosinski.


----------



## Blues Man

Mashmont said:


> Slapping the kid who deserved it?  No biggie.  I'm not seeing any jail time for Hosinski.


So once again I'll ask you when your kids were 10 or 12 you would be OK with any adult smacking them upside the head if they "deserved" it right?

Funny how you just refuse to answer that one.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> You moron, "not allowed" means not legal. How does your deformed brain translate that into "impossible?" How do you manage to post here being so retarded?




Dude, "there is no scenario". That  is you denying it exists. 

Are you such a fucking moron you don't even understand the meaning of the shit you spew from your face anus, or are you just such a fucking lying whore, that you are comfortable lying to my face, even though it makes you look fucking retarded?

Or is it both?


----------



## Correll

Blues Man said:


> Don't be a moron.
> 
> And grow the fuck up.
> 
> If your life can be ruined by a child calling you names that's your own fault




No, it's not. You support verbal bullying.


----------



## Mashmont

Blues Man said:


> So once again I'll ask you when your kids were 10 or 12 you would be OK with any adult smacking them upside the head if they "deserved" it right?
> 
> Funny how you just refuse to answer that one.


I did answer it.  I said the premise was preposterous and would never happen.


----------



## DGS49

When I was in the fifth grade, our teacher had to leave the room for a while - I have no idea why - and three of us Yoots decided to take advantage of our brief moments of freedom to conduct a "sword" fight with wooden foot-rulers.  Great fun.

Whilst executing a particularly effective jab at one Tom Devlin, I glimpsed out of the corner of my eye, and saw in the doorway the quick presence of Sr. Mary Eymard, the tyrant who taught the sixth grade class across the hall from us.

"Oh, shit!" I exclaimed.  But Sr. M. Eymard was no longer eyeing us up, so we continued the "sword" fight.

A few moments later, the aforesaid Sister of Charity came back into the room carrying a stick that she maintained for disciplinary purposes.   The stick was about 24" long, and had holes drilled into it for reasons about which I dare not speculate.

"YOU THREE!  UP HERE!" exclaimed Sr. M. Eymard.  Thereupon she positioned us, one by one, facing out the window, while she grabbed the back of our trouser belts to hold us still, while she whacked us vigorously, four or five times each, on our respective buttocks, then sending us back to our assigned seats in the classroom.

What is the statute of limitations on a good butt-whuppin'?


----------



## Correll

DGS49 said:


> WHen I was in the fifth grade, our teacher had to leave the room for a while - I have no idea why - three of us Yoots decided to take advantage of our brief moments of freedom to conduct a "sword" fight with wooden foor-rulers.  Great fun.
> 
> Whilst executing a particularly effective jab at one Tom Devlin, I glimpsed out of the corner of my eye, the quick presence of Sr. Mary Eymard, the tyrant who taught the sixth grade class across the hall from us.
> 
> "Oh, shit!" I exclaimed.  But Sr. M. Eymard was no longer eyeing us up, so we continued the "sword" fight.
> 
> A few moments later, the aforesaid Sister of Charity came back into the room carrying a stick that she maintained for disciplinary purposes.   The stick was about 24" long, and had holes drilled into it for reasons about which I dare not speculate.
> 
> "YOU THREE!  UP HERE!" exclaimed Sr. M. Eymard.  Thereupon she positioned us, one by one, facing out the window, while she grabbed the back of our trouser belts to hold us still, while she whacked us vigorously, four or five times each, before sending us back to our assigned seats in the classroom.
> 
> What is the statute of limitations on a good butt-whuppin'?




Faun says that that scenario could not happen.  Even though  he admits it did happen.


----------



## AsherN

DGS49 said:


> When I was in the fifth grade, our teacher had to leave the room for a while - I have no idea why - and three of us Yoots decided to take advantage of our brief moments of freedom to conduct a "sword" fight with wooden foot-rulers.  Great fun.
> 
> Whilst executing a particularly effective jab at one Tom Devlin, I glimpsed out of the corner of my eye, and saw in the doorway the quick presence of Sr. Mary Eymard, the tyrant who taught the sixth grade class across the hall from us.
> 
> "Oh, shit!" I exclaimed.  But Sr. M. Eymard was no longer eyeing us up, so we continued the "sword" fight.
> 
> A few moments later, the aforesaid Sister of Charity came back into the room carrying a stick that she maintained for disciplinary purposes.   The stick was about 24" long, and had holes drilled into it for reasons about which I dare not speculate.
> 
> "YOU THREE!  UP HERE!" exclaimed Sr. M. Eymard.  Thereupon she positioned us, one by one, facing out the window, while she grabbed the back of our trouser belts to hold us still, while she whacked us vigorously, four or five times each, on our respective buttocks, then sending us back to our assigned seats in the classroom.
> 
> What is the statute of limitations on a good butt-whuppin'?


Yeah, yeah, the good old days. When I was a yoot, I used to ride the front seat of the car, on top of a Glad bag full of clothes while my father was driving down the highway at 80mph, smoking. I survived, a lot of people did it. Does not mean it was a good idea.


----------



## Correll

AsherN said:


> Yeah, yeah, the good old days. When I was a yoot, I used to ride the front seat of the car, on top of a Glad bag full of clothes while my father was driving down the highway at 80mph, smoking. I survived, a lot of people did it. Does not mean it was a good idea.




How does one judge, whether it was a good idea or not?


----------



## Blues Man

Correll said:


> No, it's not. You support verbal bullying.


Idiot.

There I called you a name now you can blame me for ruining your life


----------



## Blues Man

Mashmont said:


> I did answer it.  I said the premise was preposterous and would never happen.


And that's a cop out.

not to mention pure bullshit


----------



## Jarlaxle

Correll said:


> How does one judge, whether it was a good idea or not?


It's a good idea for those who enjoy torturing children.


----------



## Correll

Jarlaxle said:


> It's a good idea for those who enjoy torturing children.




When I was paddled, I did not get the feeling that the principle was enjoying it.


----------



## squeeze berry

Superbadbrutha said:


> Not surprising that conservatives would side with a grown man attacking a child, it's not as if we haven't seen it before.


have we seen this before?








						Nathaniel Brazill - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Superbadbrutha

squeeze berry said:


> have we seen this before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nathaniel Brazill - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


What does that have to do with this grown man assaulting a child?


----------



## Jarlaxle

Correll said:


> When I was paddled, I did not get the feeling that the principle was enjoying it.


I'm sure he did.


----------



## Correll

Jarlaxle said:


> I'm sure he did.



Really? A rando guy from the 70s?  YOu just assume that he is a sadist who enjoys hurting people?


That seems.... at best, and with all due respect, ....    stupidly wrong.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Correll said:


> Really? A rando guy from the 70s?  YOu just assume that he is a sadist who enjoys hurting people?
> 
> 
> That seems.... at best, and with all due respect, ....    stupidly wrong.


You do not take a job that involves torturing children unless you enjoy it.


----------



## Correll

Jarlaxle said:


> You do not take a job that involves torturing children unless you enjoy it.




Dude. I was the one paddled. It was  unpleasant. It was not torture.  I would not insult real victims of torture, by calling my PADDLING, by the same word as what they suffered.

And you owe, I was going to say, generations of teachers, but really,


ALL PARENTS BEFORE THE MODERN ERA, an apology.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Correll said:


> Dude. I was the one paddled. It was  unpleasant. It was not torture.  I would not insult real victims of torture, by calling my PADDLING, by the same word as what they suffered.
> 
> And you owe, I was going to say, generations of teachers, but really,
> 
> 
> ALL PARENTS BEFORE THE MODERN ERA, an apology.


Are you attempting to stumble upon a POINT?


----------



## Correll

Jarlaxle said:


> Are you attempting to stumble upon a POINT?




Says the man that is calling paddling torture...


My point was clear. Paddling is not torture.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Correll said:


> Says the man that is calling paddling torture...
> 
> 
> My point was clear. Paddling is not torture.


No point, then? Figured. I expect you are also a child abuser.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jarlaxle said:


> No point, then? Figured. I expect you are also a child abuser.



As someone who has worked as a teacher, I can assure you that most teachers do not enjoy using the paddle.


----------



## Jarlaxle

WinterBorn said:


> As someone who has worked as a teacher, I can assure you that most teachers do not enjoy using the paddle.


Then they would not hurt children. 

I suspect many go to rub one out after beating a child.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jarlaxle said:


> Then they would not hurt children.
> 
> I suspect many go to rub one out after beating a child.



I suspect you are getting excited just talking about it.


----------



## Jarlaxle

WinterBorn said:


> I suspect you are getting excited just talking about it.


No, that's you. (I'm getting angry.)


----------



## Correll

Jarlaxle said:


> No point, then? Figured. I expect you are also a child abuser.





Jarlaxle said:


> No point, then? Figured. I expect you are also a child abuser.




Stonewalling moron.


----------



## Correll

WinterBorn said:


> As someone who has worked as a teacher, I can assure you that most teachers do not enjoy using the paddle.




Next up jarlax learns that water is wet and grass is green. What a journey of discovery every day must be for him.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Correll said:


> Next up jarlax learns that water is wet and grass is green. What a journey of discovery every day must be for him.


Are you attempting to stumble upon a point?


----------



## Correll

Jarlaxle said:


> Are you attempting to stumble upon a point?




Dude. You've made an utter fool of yourself. Playing dumb at this point is not needed. You have convinced us all of that.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Correll said:


> Dude. You've made an utter fool of yourself. Playing dumb at this point is not needed. You have convinced us all of that.


No point, then? As expected.


----------



## Dayton3

I can't say much as at one school I picked fights with my senior football players just to show them who was boss.


----------



## Correll

Jarlaxle said:


> No point, then? As expected.


----------



## bodecea

Correll said:


> Dude. You've made an utter fool of yourself. Playing dumb at this point is not needed. You have convinced us all of that.


Con-tinued projection.


----------



## bodecea

Correll said:


> View attachment 642859


What kind of person is so empty they have to make memes to declare themselves a winner on social media?


----------



## Correll

bodecea said:


> Con-tinued projection.




No. He said really stupid shit, repeatedly.


----------



## Correll

bodecea said:


> What kind of person is so empty they have to make memes to declare themselves a winner on social media?




Someone who is in a "debate" with someone who's is just a stonewalling loser, who is pretending that putting up posts, means he is defending his position, regardless of how much stupidity is in those posts.


When faced with that level of stupidity, snarky memes are the appropriate response.


And you  better watch it. There are a lot more memes where that one came from, if you don't watch your step.


----------



## bodecea

Correll said:


> Someone who is in a "debate" with someone who's is just a stonewalling loser, who is pretending that putting up posts, means he is defending his position, regardless of how much stupidity is in those posts.
> 
> 
> When faced with that level of stupidity, snarky memes are the appropriate response.
> 
> 
> And you  better watch it. There are a lot more memes where that one came from, if you don't watch your step.


What kind of person is so empty they have to make memes to declare themselves a winner on social media?  And then doubles down.


----------



## Mashmont

Former Jimtown teacher seen on video hitting student plans to take plea deal
					

An attorney for Hosinski said he is still trying to determine how a plea deal would impact his standing in any future civil litigation.



					www.southbendtribune.com
				




Such a shame this iconic teacher has to go through this at the end of a long stellar career.   And to think this miscreant kid's  family might want to cash in on this is truly pathetic


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

White 6 said:


> , to follow a kid half his size down the hall, slap in the face or head, hard enough to bounce him off the wall and leave him in a heap, is asking for dismissal


It demands jail time.


----------



## Mashmont

Hosinski Sentence:  $100 fine and probation.  Plus he keeps his full retirement package.   Indiana teaching license still intact   A just ending to the persecution of a great highly-respected conservative teaching veteran who taught a punk a lesson he will not soon forget. 

Excellent result!!  Sanity is preserved!!









						Indiana Teacher Caught on Camera Slapping Student in 'Horrific' Incident Is Sentenced to Probation and $100 Fine
					

In the video, the slapped student's head appears to slam into the wall, and the boy crumples to the ground. But the community rallied around the teacher.




					lawandcrime.com


----------



## Zincwarrior

Highly doubtful he will ever teach in a public school again.  The potential liability would be prohibitive.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Mashmont said:


> Hosinski Sentence:  $100 fine and probation.  Plus he keeps his full retirement package.   Indiana teaching license still intact   A just ending to the persecution of a great highly-respected conservative teaching veteran who taught a punk a lesson he will not soon forget.
> 
> Excellent result!!  Sanity is preserved!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana Teacher Caught on Camera Slapping Student in 'Horrific' Incident Is Sentenced to Probation and $100 Fine
> 
> 
> In the video, the slapped student's head appears to slam into the wall, and the boy crumples to the ground. But the community rallied around the teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lawandcrime.com


He slapped the right kid that is for damn sure.  That kid's father should have knocked hosinski's ass the F out.


----------



## Mashmont

Zincwarrior said:


> Highly doubtful he will ever teach in a public school again.  The potential liability would be prohibitive.


He was retiring anyway.  I'm sure his fine has been paid by his many donors.  Probably made out nicely as he should.


----------



## Correll

Mashmont said:


> Hosinski Sentence:  $100 fine and probation.  Plus he keeps his full retirement package.   Indiana teaching license still intact   A just ending to the persecution of a great highly-respected conservative teaching veteran who taught a punk a lesson he will not soon forget.
> 
> Excellent result!!  Sanity is preserved!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana Teacher Caught on Camera Slapping Student in 'Horrific' Incident Is Sentenced to Probation and $100 Fine
> 
> 
> In the video, the slapped student's head appears to slam into the wall, and the boy crumples to the ground. But the community rallied around the teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lawandcrime.com



Wow. That's fucking great.


----------



## Mashmont

Superbadbrutha said:


> He slapped the right kid that is for damn sure.  That kid's father should have knocked hosinski's ass the F out.


Hosinski gave that bad apple a measure of discipline he likely had never experienced in his so-called home.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Hosinski Sentence:  $100 fine and probation.  Plus he keeps his full retirement package.   Indiana teaching license still intact   A just ending to the persecution of a great highly-respected conservative teaching veteran who taught a punk a lesson he will not soon forget.
> 
> Excellent result!!  Sanity is preserved!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana Teacher Caught on Camera Slapping Student in 'Horrific' Incident Is Sentenced to Probation and $100 Fine
> 
> 
> In the video, the slapped student's head appears to slam into the wall, and the boy crumples to the ground. But the community rallied around the teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lawandcrime.com



I have no problem with him keeping his retirement.  He earned it.

What I objected to was him hitting and injuring a student.

What I found even more disgusting is the people who kept saying "The kid said he would rape his daughter".  It started as a "what if he said..." and soon turned into the claim the kid said it.    A completely unsubstantiated claim.


----------



## Mashmont

Correll said:


> Wow. That's fucking great.


It sure is!


----------



## Correll

I want to know about the kid. I bet he is a piece of shit.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> I have no problem with him keeping his retirement.  He earned it.
> 
> What I objected to was him hitting and injuring a student.
> 
> What I found even more disgusting is the people who kept saying "The kid said he would rape his daughter".  It started as a "what if he said..." and soon turned into the claim the kid said it.    A completely unsubstantiated claim.


The claim was sourced on this thread.  The kid threatened to rape Hosinski's daughter,  got taught a lesson for it,  and Hosinski has made out very nicely from the donations!  

Enjoy your summer, Mike.  You earned it!


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Hosinski gave that bad apple a measure of discipline he likely had never experienced in his so-called home.



Plainly visible injuries on the kid, according to police.   There is no excuse for that.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> The claim was sourced on this thread.  The kid threatened to rape Hosinski's daughter,  got taught a lesson for it,  and Hosinski has made out very nicely from the donations!
> 
> Enjoy your summer, Mike.  You earned it!



No, it was not.   The claim was never substantiated.    I think you posted a quote from someone not involved and not from that school that said "what if he said..." and you ran with it.


----------



## AMart

WinterBorn said:


> Plainly visible injuries on the kid, according to police.   There is no excuse for that.


There are all kinds of wonderful excuses for that. If it happened more these little hood rats maybe they have some marginal respect for basic decorum.


----------



## White 6

Mashmont said:


> Hosinski Sentence:  $100 fine and probation.  Plus he keeps his full retirement package.   Indiana teaching license still intact   A just ending to the persecution of a great highly-respected conservative teaching veteran who taught a punk a lesson he will not soon forget.
> 
> Excellent result!!  Sanity is preserved!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana Teacher Caught on Camera Slapping Student in 'Horrific' Incident Is Sentenced to Probation and $100 Fine
> 
> 
> In the video, the slapped student's head appears to slam into the wall, and the boy crumples to the ground. But the community rallied around the teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lawandcrime.com


$100.00 dollar fine for first offense assault and battery of a minor?  He got off lite.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> Plainly visible injuries on the kid, according to police.   There is no excuse for that.


Looks like the wise judge saw otherwise.  Hand slap.


----------



## Mashmont

White 6 said:


> $100.00 dollar fine for first offense assault and battery of a minor?  He got off lite.


Yeah, the judge saw it for what it was.  A nothingburger.  The kid deserved it.  Mr Hosinski had a sterling record for 40 years.  He was just pushed a little too far that day by that kid threatening to burn his house down and rape his daughter.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> No, it was not.   The claim was never substantiated.    I think you posted a quote from someone not involved and not from that school that said "what if he said..." and you ran with it.


I linked evidence of the claim that was echoed by two others.    As valid as any other second-hand claim that was made.  I guess the wise judge saw it that way too.  A great day for justice.  The leftwing crazies were not able to prevail on this one!


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Looks like the wise judge saw otherwise.  Hand slap.



The man was a very popular teacher in the community.   I never doubted that.

But I have read more than a dozen articles on this event.    I have read of all the support Mike Hosinski received.

But not one article or one supporter said anything about your claim that the kid threatened to rape Hosinski's daughter.   And it was never mentioned in any court documents.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> I linked evidence of the claim that was echoed by two others.    As valid as any other second-hand claim that was made.  I guess the wise judge saw it that way too.  A great day for justice.  The leftwing crazies were not able to prevail on this one!



You posted nonsense from a chat group.   Whether others believed it or not is irrelevant.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Yeah, the judge saw it for what it was.  A nothingburger.  The kid deserved it.  Mr Hosinski had a sterling record for 40 years.  He was just pushed a little too far that day by that kid threatening to burn his house down and rape his daughter.



Oh, so now the kids threatened to burn his house down AND rape his daughter??    Wow.   You love to create "evidence", don't you?


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> Oh, so now the kids threatened to burn his house down AND rape his daughter??    Wow.   You love to create "evidence", don't you?


I've already linked those threats.  Go back and read.


----------



## Papageorgio

Mashmont said:


> The claim was sourced on this thread.  The kid threatened to rape Hosinski's daughter,  got taught a lesson for it,  and Hosinski has made out very nicely from the donations!
> 
> Enjoy your summer, Mike.  You earned it!


I'm not seeing any story anywhere making a claim that the kid said anything to the teacher, the incident was over a sweatshirt that is not allowed to be worn at school.

Again, I see no verbal threat from the kid.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> You posted nonsense from a chat group.   Whether others believed it or not is irrelevant.


No different from any other second hand account by students.  lol.  Looks like the judge agreed.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> No different from any other second hand account by students.  lol.  Looks like the judge agreed.



Accounts from students?    They were witnesses to the events.    And none of them mentioned the kid threatening to burn the teacher's house down and rape his daughter.


----------



## Mashmont

Papageorgio said:


> I'm not seeing any story anywhere making a claim that the kid said anything to the teacher, the incident was over a sweatshirt that is not allowed to be worn at school.
> 
> Again, I see no verbal threat from the kid.


Posts #1087 and #1122 I provided links.  Go back and read.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> Accounts from students?    They were witnesses to the events.    And none of them mentioned the kid threatening to burn the teacher's house down and rape his daughter.


Of course there are, and I linked them.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Posts #1087 and #1122 I provided links.  Go back and read.



You posted a comment from an anonymous person on Reddit who was not there.    And even he wasn't convinced the quote was accurate.    That is not evidence.

And your claim the kids threatened to burn the teacher's house down is not even mentioned.


*Post #1087*

“*·1 mo. ago
Don’t know how true the incident is but from what I’ve read. The student had threatened to rape his daughter as he was walking out the classroom. That’s when the teacher went after him. I only read that on one story.”


Post #1122*

“*Claim_Alone*
*·1 mo. ago

Don’t know how true the incident is but from what I’ve read. The student had threatened to rape his daughter as he was walking out the classroom. That’s when the teacher went after him. I only read that on one story.”*


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Of course there are, and I linked them.



You posted a comment from an anonymous poster on Reddit, who was not there.   And even then there was no mention of burning his house down.

With all the published comments from his supporters, and all the justifications, surely someone would have mentioned a threat of rape against his daughter.

Do you even have any proof Mike Hosinski HAS a daughter?


----------



## WinterBorn

If you look on Reddit you can see all sorts of claims.

I saw one that said the Apollo moon landing caused climate change.   I have seen plenty of Flat Earthers making claims there.   You can find plenty of claims that the Apollo moon landing was a hoax.

Anonymous reddit posts are proof of nothing.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Mashmont said:


> He was retiring anyway.  I'm sure his fine has been paid by his many donors.  Probably made out nicely as he should.


Well let's see how much his retirement is after the civil suit. . .


----------



## krichton

Mashmont said:


> The claim was sourced on this thread.  The kid threatened to rape Hosinski's daughter,  got taught a lesson for it,  and Hosinski has made out very nicely from the donations!
> 
> Enjoy your summer, Mike.  You earned it!



Uhhh, no.  Nothing like that happened.  Your source is a lie, just like everything else sourced from right wing blogs and anonymous claims online.  You ppl truly live in a bubble of your own fantasies.


----------



## White 6

Mashmont said:


> Yeah, the judge saw it for what it was.  A nothingburger.  The kid deserved it.  Mr Hosinski had a sterling record for 40 years.  He was just pushed a little too far that day by that kid threatening to burn his house down and rape his daughter.


Agreed.  15 years ago, 1st simple assault and battery was $129.50, plus court costs, even here in TN.  I am glad it did not mess with his teacher retirement.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Mashmont said:


> Hosinski gave that bad apple a measure of discipline he likely had never experienced in his so-called home.


So you are sitting around bragging about a grown man attacking someone else's kid.  Some of you Trump Humpers are weak as hell, had he put his hands on the right kid he wouldn't have to worry about what the school or the courts were going to do to his coward ass.


----------



## Unkotare

Superbadbrutha said:


> So you are sitting around bragging about a grown man attacking someone else's kid.  Some of you Trump Humpers are weak as hell, had he put his hands on the right kid he wouldn't have to worry about what the school or the courts were going to do to his coward ass.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Unkotare said:


>


So tell me Unkotare, if a grown man were to slap you kid like that what would you do?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Mashmont said:


> No different from any other second hand account by students.  lol.  Looks like the judge agreed.


Second hand information is misinformation. Dummy.


----------



## Unkotare

Superbadbrutha said:


> So tell me Unkotare, if a grown man were to slap you kid like that what would you do?


Visit the grown man in the hospital and laugh at him. But then my boys wouldn't give a teacher a reason to try.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Unkotare said:


> Visit the grown man in the hospital and laugh at him. But then my boys wouldn't give a teacher a reason to try.


What reason did that kid give him?


----------



## Unkotare

Superbadbrutha said:


> What reason did that kid give him?


You don't know?


----------



## Mushroom

Mashmont said:


> The claim was sourced on this thread.



No, it was not.  It is just propaganda, and nothing more.

But fine, please give us this proof that it really happened.  I know you have been challenged for it in the past and blew it off.  I expect nothing more now.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Unkotare said:


> You don't know?


No, tell me.


----------



## Mushroom

Superbadbrutha said:


> What reason did that kid give him?



None that was ever legally presented, or stated by an actual witness.

Oh, there is a lot of bullshit about he threatened to rape a daughter and burn his house, but that is purely fictional.  That has never appeared in any actual witness statement, or in court or school records.

Hell, the person in here that made that claim has yet to even present proof that the man has a daughter.  Or the teacher actually reported that to law enforcement or anybody else.  

Now I make no attempt to hide that I tend to be on the "Conservative" side of the political spectrum.  But I also recognize that this teacher was dead wrong, and he was not being persecuted.  I see him as no more being persecuted than an individual with multiple felony convictions who pulls a gun on a cop is a victim.  And I laugh equally at both sides when they try to portray such people to me as "victims".

He did get off lightly, but I am sure there will still be a civil case coming.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> If you look on Reddit you can see all sorts of claims.
> 
> I saw one that said the Apollo moon landing caused climate change.   I have seen plenty of Flat Earthers making claims there.   You can find plenty of claims that the Apollo moon landing was a hoax.
> 
> Anonymous reddit posts are proof of nothing.


All the leftwing media reported Nick Sandmann confronted that Injun guy.  Then it was proven he didn't.  Therefore, leftwing media sources are proof of nothing.

But in this case,  you asserted Hosinski's daughter was NOT threatened.   So now it is your job to provide a link that backs up your claim.


----------



## Mashmont

Superbadbrutha said:


> So you are sitting around bragging about a grown man attacking someone else's kid.  Some of you Trump Humpers are weak as hell, had he put his hands on the right kid he wouldn't have to worry about what the school or the courts were going to do to his coward ass.


Mr. Hosinksi is a big strong man.  You wouldn't have laid a glove on him, my friend.


----------



## Mashmont

krichton said:


> Uhhh, no.  Nothing like that happened.  Your source is a lie, just like everything else sourced from right wing blogs and anonymous claims online.  You ppl truly live in a bubble of your own fantasies.


OK.  You say it's a lie.  Now the burden is on you to prove it.  
See how this works?
lol.


----------



## Mashmont

Mushroom said:


> None that was ever legally presented, or stated by an actual witness.
> 
> Oh, there is a lot of bullshit about he threatened to rape a daughter and burn his house, but that is purely fictional.  That has never appeared in any actual witness statement, or in court or school records.
> 
> Hell, the person in here that made that claim has yet to even present proof that the man has a daughter.  Or the teacher actually reported that to law enforcement or anybody else.
> 
> Now I make no attempt to hide that I tend to be on the "Conservative" side of the political spectrum.  But I also recognize that this teacher was dead wrong, and he was not being persecuted.  I see him as no more being persecuted than an individual with multiple felony convictions who pulls a gun on a cop is a victim.  And I laugh equally at both sides when they try to portray such people to me as "victims".
> 
> He did get off lightly, but I am sure there will still be a civil case coming.


How do you know it never appeared in court or police interviews?   All you know is what the leftwing media told you, and they were DYING for this conservative icon teacher to get nailed.  They were all over this story in March.

Now ax yourself this:  Now that Hosinksi got probation and a small fine,  how many leftwing outlets have you seen reporting that story?
I rest my case.


----------



## Mashmont

Mushroom said:


> No, it was not.  It is just propaganda, and nothing more.
> 
> But fine, please give us this proof that it really happened.  I know you have been challenged for it in the past and blew it off.  I expect nothing more now.


Goodness, it really roils you leftwinger that the judge thought this case was so trivial, he basically let Hosinski off completely.


----------



## Mashmont

Mushroom said:


> He did get off lightly, but I am sure there will still be a civil case coming.


It's pretty cut-and-dried self defense, so I doubt there will be a suit.
And I'm sure the kids family doesn't want any investigation of their obviously dysfunctional home life.
But we'll see.  It depends if the far left decides to back a frivolous suit for this kid just to harm the teacher.  They are that filled with hate, so I guess it's a possibility.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> You posted a comment from an anonymous poster on Reddit, who was not there.   And even then there was no mention of burning his house down.
> 
> With all the published comments from his supporters, and all the justifications, surely someone would have mentioned a threat of rape against his daughter.
> 
> Do you even have any proof Mike Hosinski HAS a daughter?


Yep, I do.   Don't tell me you're too lazy to look that up, too.


----------



## Mashmont

I'd say it's time to wrap this thread up and put a bow on it.   Justice was served.  The beloved teacher skated, as he should have.  The punk kid was taught a valuable lesson.  Now the teacher can relax and enjoy his well-deserved retirement with FULL pension.

The good guys won.  The leftwing media henchmen lost.   All is good.

No more responses, please.  Thanks.


----------



## Mushroom

Mashmont said:


> All the leftwing media reported Nick Sandmann confronted that Injun guy. Then it was proven he didn't. Therefore, leftwing media sources are proof of nothing.
> 
> But in this case, you asserted Hosinski's daughter was NOT threatened. So now it is your job to provide a link that backs up your claim.



There is a huge difference here.

For Mister Sandmann, he and multiple witnesses stated they never threatened or insulted Mr. Phillips, and the video evidence proved that was the case.  Of course, it did not help Mr. Phillips that he was proven to have lied in his claims, and had been lying about his background for decades, including being a Vietnam Vet (when in fact he never left the US, and was kicked out of the Army for multiple cases of being AWOL).

Now for this case, Nowhere did Mr. Hosinski make any claims like you asserted.  He never said his daughter was threatened, nor has he ever stated that the minor threatened arson.  He never made such a statement, and never presented that in court.  And not a single witness ever said that it was done.

Notice, you are trying to accept a Redit post from somebody not even connected as "proof".  Funny, how the teacher himself never made those statements.  It is not up to us to prove that she was not threatened, it is impossible to prove a negative.  It is up to you to prove that she was.  And without even the person directly involved claiming that, you have no proof at all.  Because if anybody would have made such a charge, it would have been Mr. Hosinski in court as a legal case even slightly for anger based on the making of a threat.

He did not make that claim, not a single person involved has made that claim.  Therefore, it is only a figment of your imagination.


----------



## Mushroom

Mashmont said:


> Goodness, it really roils you leftwinger that the judge thought this case was so trivial, he basically let Hosinski off completely.



You know, this is what I absolutely love about those who are completely off the rails to either side of the political spectrum.

You know, to most in here I am only slightly to the Right of Genghis Khan and Adolph Hitler.  Yet to you, I am some kind of "Left Winger".  Oh, that's alright because I know it is entirely on your own world view.  Anybody that does not agree with you 100% is obviously a "Left Winger" and therefore the enemy.

Well, that means nothing to me there cupcake.  Because I see you as completely off the rails, and having absolutely no idea of anything other than your own crazy beliefs.  And to me, you are no different than some "Liberal Loon" that tries to defend some felon with a gun that was shot after pulling it on some cops.  I see the extremists on both sides as being morally bankrupt and only wanting to see their own personal agendas moved no matter what.

In fact, I am such a "left winger" that I have voted for every Republican for President since 1984, except for one.  And that was in 2016, when I cast my vote as a write-in for a former Secretary of the Navy under President Reagan.  Not sure how many "Left wingers" voted for both of the Bush's, twice.  Oh, and in 2020 I did a write-in for the same individual as I did in 2016.  Because I am Conservative enough to know that President Trump was never a Republican, nor a Conservative.


----------



## Mushroom

Mashmont said:


> The good guys won.



Hmmm, really?

He is on probation, and part of the conditions of that are rather strict.  Like he is forbidden from leaving the county he is living in or he will be arrested for violating that probation.  And he is also ordered to pay any restitution either criminal or civil that arises from his guilty plea.

And make no mistake, he did plead guilty.  And never once entered any claims that he did it after any kind of threats were made.

So yes, justice.  A guilty man who beat a child admitted that he did so in court.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> All the leftwing media reported Nick Sandmann confronted that Injun guy.  Then it was proven he didn't.  Therefore, leftwing media sources are proof of nothing.
> 
> But in this case,  you asserted Hosinski's daughter was NOT threatened.   So now it is your job to provide a link that backs up your claim.



No, that is not how it works.   You made a claim.  It is up to you to prove it accurate.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> OK.  You say it's a lie.  Now the burden is on you to prove it.
> See how this works?
> lol.



Once again, you made the claim. It is up to you to prove it.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Yep, I do.   Don't tell me you're too lazy to look that up, too.



I have looked.   I did not search Reddit.   But a Google search did not show anything.

Even if he does, it does not mean she was threatened.  We have established that you have no proof she was.


----------



## Mushroom

WinterBorn said:


> We have established that you have no proof she was.



Or that he even had a daughter.  Or how the minor would have known he had a daughter.

Hell, out of all of my teachers I can only think of one that I know had a kid.  And that was because he was one of my classmates.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> I'd say it's time to wrap this thread up and put a bow on it.   Justice was served.  The beloved teacher skated, as he should have.  The punk kid was taught a valuable lesson.  Now the teacher can relax and enjoy his well-deserved retirement with FULL pension.
> 
> The good guys won.  The leftwing media henchmen lost.   All is good.
> 
> No more responses, please.  Thanks.



Do you think you get to decide when the responses stop?


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Mashmont said:


> Mr. Hosinksi is a big strong man.  You wouldn't have laid a glove on him, my friend.


Yea, a big strong attacking kids.  That doesn't mean shit, if he puts his hands on my kid.


----------



## Papageorgio

Mushroom said:


> There is a huge difference here.
> 
> For Mister Sandmann, he and multiple witnesses stated they never threatened or insulted Mr. Phillips, and the video evidence proved that was the case.  Of course, it did not help Mr. Phillips that he was proven to have lied in his claims, and had been lying about his background for decades, including being a Vietnam Vet (when in fact he never left the US, and was kicked out of the Army for multiple cases of being AWOL).
> 
> Now for this case, Nowhere did Mr. Hosinski make any claims like you asserted.  He never said his daughter was threatened, nor has he ever stated that the minor threatened arson.  He never made such a statement, and never presented that in court.  And not a single witness ever said that it was done.
> 
> Notice, you are trying to accept a Redit post from somebody not even connected as "proof".  Funny, how the teacher himself never made those statements.  It is not up to us to prove that she was not threatened, it is impossible to prove a negative.  It is up to you to prove that she was.  And without even the person directly involved claiming that, you have no proof at all.  Because if anybody would have made such a charge, it would have been Mr. Hosinski in court as a legal case even slightly for anger based on the making of a threat.
> 
> He did not make that claim, not a single person involved has made that claim.  Therefore, it is only a figment of your imagination.


I asked Mashmont for evidence to back up his claim, do you have evidence to back up you claims?


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Mashmount when are you going to post the garbage you claim justified this coward striking a kid.


----------



## Mushroom

Papageorgio said:


> I asked Mashmont for evidence to back up his claim, do you have evidence to back up you claims?



What, that he made no attempt at ever claiming anybody was threatened? 

Or his earlier attempt, that Mr. Sandmann did not approach and then verbally abuse Mr. Phillips?

Please, be specific.

But yes, the evidence that Mr. Hosinski never made any claims that somebody was threatened is obvious, as it was never once brought up in court.  Or any other time by Mr. Hosinski himself.

Hey, Mr. Hosinski also never ran around naked and said he was an alien.

You see, it is simple logic that one can not prove a negative.  One can only prove a positive.  And when there is absolutely no proof of an allegation other than an anonymous Redit post, then it simply does not exist.  Redit is about as reliable as 4Chan for information.

But two can play this game.  I want you to prove to me that Mr. Hosinski never ran around naked and said he was an alien.


----------



## Mashmont

Mushroom said:


> There is a huge difference here.
> 
> For Mister Sandmann, he and multiple witnesses stated they never threatened or insulted Mr. Phillips, and the video evidence proved that was the case.  Of course, it did not help Mr. Phillips that he was proven to have lied in his claims, and had been lying about his background for decades, including being a Vietnam Vet (when in fact he never left the US, and was kicked out of the Army for multiple cases of being AWOL).
> 
> Now for this case, Nowhere did Mr. Hosinski make any claims like you asserted.  He never said his daughter was threatened, nor has he ever stated that the minor threatened arson.  He never made such a statement, and never presented that in court.  And not a single witness ever said that it was done.
> 
> Notice, you are trying to accept a Redit post from somebody not even connected as "proof".  Funny, how the teacher himself never made those statements.  It is not up to us to prove that she was not threatened, it is impossible to prove a negative.  It is up to you to prove that she was.  And without even the person directly involved claiming that, you have no proof at all.  Because if anybody would have made such a charge, it would have been Mr. Hosinski in court as a legal case even slightly for anger based on the making of a threat.
> 
> He did not make that claim, not a single person involved has made that claim.  Therefore, it is only a figment of your imagination.


The point is you guys are acting like Reddit isn't a source but the MSM is.  And I just showed the MSM isn't reliable.


----------



## Mashmont

Mushroom said:


> Or that he even had a daughter.  Or how the minor would have known he had a daughter.
> 
> Hell, out of all of my teachers I can only think of one that I know had a kid.  And that was because he was one of my classmates.


I knew about the kids of every one of my teachers.
What is it with lazy leftwingers who don't know how to look up that Mike Hosinski has a daughter in her 20s?


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> Once again, you made the claim. It is up to you to prove it.


I already answered that.  I supplied a link.  You can believe what's in the link or not,  but you have supplied nothing.  A reminder, this circular nonsense is how you get iggied.  Haven't you learned anything?  Don't make me repeat what I have already said.


----------



## Papageorgio

Mushroom said:


> What, that he made no attempt at ever claiming anybody was threatened?
> 
> Or his earlier attempt, that Mr. Sandmann did not approach and then verbally abuse Mr. Phillips?
> 
> Please, be specific.
> 
> But yes, the evidence that Mr. Hosinski never made any claims that somebody was threatened is obvious, as it was never once brought up in court.  Or any other time by Mr. Hosinski himself.
> 
> Hey, Mr. Hosinski also never ran around naked and said he was an alien.
> 
> You see, it is simple logic that one can not prove a negative.  One can only prove a positive.  And when there is absolutely no proof of an allegation other than an anonymous Redit post, then it simply does not exist.  Redit is about as reliable as 4Chan for information.
> 
> But two can play this game.  I want you to prove to me that Mr. Hosinski never ran around naked and said he was an alien.


You made the statement either back it up or not, it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Mashmont

Let's see.  That atheist group who gleefully reported the initial story?   The hate group called Northern Indiana Atheists . They have zero to say about Hosinski walking.    Marxist CNN who gleefully reported the initial story?  Silent now.  

Hilarious.  I guess the cat got their tongue.


----------



## Mashmont

Mushroom said:


> What, that he made no attempt at ever claiming anybody was threatened?
> 
> Or his earlier attempt, that Mr. Sandmann did not approach and then verbally abuse Mr. Phillips?
> 
> Please, be specific.
> 
> But yes, the evidence that Mr. Hosinski never made any claims that somebody was threatened is obvious, as it was never once brought up in court.  Or any other time by Mr. Hosinski himself.
> 
> Hey, Mr. Hosinski also never ran around naked and said he was an alien.
> 
> You see, it is simple logic that one can not prove a negative.  One can only prove a positive.  And when there is absolutely no proof of an allegation other than an anonymous Redit post, then it simply does not exist.  Redit is about as reliable as 4Chan for information.
> 
> But two can play this game.  I want you to prove to me that Mr. Hosinski never ran around naked and said he was an alien.


You said Hosinski never mention being threatened.  Were you at the deposition?  Did you attend the hearing?  How do you know he didn't?


----------



## Zincwarrior

Mashmont said:


> All the leftwing media reported Nick Sandmann confronted that Injun guy.  Then it was proven he didn't.  Therefore, leftwing media sources are proof of nothing.
> 
> But in this case,  you asserted Hosinski's daughter was NOT threatened.   So now it is your job to provide a link that backs up your claim.


That's now how it works. You asserted the claim. You have to support the claim.


----------



## Mashmont

Superbadbrutha said:


> Mashmount when are you going to post the garbage you claim justified this coward striking a kid.


I already did, bro.  The kid threatened to rape his daughter and burn his house down.  The slap was deserved.


----------



## Mashmont

Zincwarrior said:


> That's now how it works. You asserted the claim. You have to support the claim.


I did support the claim by providing a link.    It is not up to me to travel to Indiana, find the kid who said it, and verify the quote.  That's for the judge to decide, and apparently he did.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Mashmont said:


> I'd say it's time to wrap this thread up and put a bow on it.   Justice was served.  The beloved teacher skated, as he should have.  The punk kid was taught a valuable lesson.  Now the teacher can relax and enjoy his well-deserved retirement with FULL pension.
> 
> The good guys won.  The leftwing media henchmen lost.   All is good.
> 
> No more responses, please.  Thanks.


And he will pay in civil court and is desperately lucky the kid's dad did not end him. Well, that part could still happen of course.


----------



## Mashmont

Papageorgio said:


> I asked Mashmont for evidence to back up his claim, do you have evidence to back up you claims?


Of course he doesn't.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Mashmont said:


> I did support the claim by providing a link.    It is not up to me to travel to Indiana, find the kid who said it, and verify the quote.  That's for the judge to decide, and apparently he did.


No real links not your weird articles. 

One judge made him pay. The next jury will make him pay more. Your defense of a child abuser is Talibanesque but in line with your other threads.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> I already answered that.  I supplied a link.  You can believe what's in the link or not,  but you have supplied nothing.  A reminder, this circular nonsense is how you get iggied.  Haven't you learned anything?  Don't make me repeat what I have already said.



A laughable link.


----------



## Papageorgio

Mashmont said:


> Of course he doesn't.


And you didn't have evidence either, just some random person on Reddit that thinks they heard, which is nothing.


----------



## Correll

Zincwarrior said:


> And he will pay in civil court and is desperately lucky the kid's dad did not end him. Well, that part could still happen of course.




Father? I doubt he has one. And if he did, I doubt he is much of one. Or he would have taught his son better.


----------



## Mashmont

Zincwarrior said:


> And he will pay in civil court and is desperately lucky the kid's dad did not end him. Well, that part could still happen of course.


Mike did the Dad's job for him.  That kid should have been slapped a long time ago.


----------



## Mashmont

Papageorgio said:


> And you didn't have evidence either, just some random person on Reddit that thinks they heard, which is nothing.


I backed my statement with a link.  It's up to you to believe it or not.  But you don't even have a link.  You're just blabbing.


----------



## Mashmont

Zincwarrior said:


> No real links not your weird articles.
> 
> One judge made him pay. The next jury will make him pay more. Your defense of a child abuser is Talibanesque but in line with your other threads.


It's more than you got, which is nothing.

The abuse this kid suffered at home is likely far greater.  But you don't care about that.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> A laughable link.


Where's yours?


----------



## Mashmont

It's funny.  All these leftwingers popping off without any trace of a link.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Where's yours?



You want a link showing what the teenager *didn't* say?    Lol


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> It's funny.  All these leftwingers popping off without any trace of a link.



We have not made wild claims


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> You want a link showing what the teenager *didn't* say?    Lol


Since that was your direct claim, yes.  You have to show where somebody said no threats were made.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> We have not made wild claims


Yeah you did.  You said the teacher was unprovoked, which is obviously nuts.   Otherwise Hosinksi wouldn't have gotten off with a hand slap.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Since that was your direct claim, yes.  You have to show where somebody said no threats were made.



No one actually involved in the incident have even mentioned any threats.

Should I also find links saying it was not terrorism?

Should I offer a link saying it was not an alien abduction gone wrong?


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Yeah you did.  You said the teacher was unprovoked, which is obviously nuts.   Otherwise Hosinksi wouldn't have gotten off with a hand slap.



Did I?  Or did I just say there was no evidence of the threat you claim was made?  Or that no one involved said it?


----------



## krichton

Mashmont said:


> The point is you guys are acting like Reddit isn't a source but the MSM is.  And I just showed the MSM isn't reliable.




You actually haven't shown that, at all.  And we know the MSM isn't always 100% reliable, but that doesn't mean that some random hearsay from a reddit user now suddenly has the answers, lol.  To suggest so shows how incredibly far gone you must be.  

There's really only one of two motives for continuing to post about this case with such glee and that is you probably enjoy the act of adults abusing children.  I honestly don't know what else to call it.   The other motive is you're simply not in your right mind, because no sane rational person would choose the word of some random posting on a forum as the hill they're going to die on, unless, in fact, they were not sane to begin with.   Which one of these applies to you?


----------



## Mashmont

krichton said:


> You actually haven't shown that, at all.  And we know the MSM isn't always 100% reliable, but that doesn't mean that some random hearsay from a reddit user now suddenly has the answers, lol.  To suggest so shows how incredibly far gone you must be.
> 
> There's really only one of two motives for continuing to post about this case with such glee and that is you probably enjoy the act of adults abusing children.  I honestly don't know what else to call it.   The other motive is you're simply not in your right mind, because no sane rational person would choose the word of some random posting on a forum as the hill they're going to die on, unless, in fact, they were not sane to begin with.   Which one of these applies to you?


I just think it's comical you people slam three different people apparently close to the situation who all claim the little hoodlum threatened rape, yet you claim with 100% certainty that no threats were made, despite your having no basis whatsoever for that claim.  Meanwhile you ignore the fact that the judge saw this as no big deal.

I post with glee because the leftwing media which were all over this story in March has absolutely nothing to say about it now that the guy walked.  It just shows what partisan pukes they are.  Just because the guy is an outspoken conservative.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> Did I?  Or did I just say there was no evidence of the threat you claim was made?  Or that no one involved said it?


No, you said there were no threats.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> No one actually involved in the incident have even mentioned any threats.


How do you know?  Were you at the deposition?  Were you at the hearing? Have you conducted interviews with all the students who were there?


----------



## Mushroom

Mashmont said:


> The point is you guys are acting like Reddit isn't a source but the MSM is.



Actually, I stopped following the "MSM" many years ago.

But please, show us in court records where he brought up these threats anywhere.  Where he talked about it anywhere, to anybody.

You can't.  You believe the made up story of an anonymous individual on Redit.

That is not news, that is bullshit.


----------



## Mushroom

Papageorgio said:


> You made the statement



I have made many statements, which one?

Come on, is that to freaking hard?  Tell me exactly what you want verification of.

Obviously you do not understand how this "logic" thing works.  Sorry, can't help you there bruv.  Either you got it, or you don't.


----------



## Mashmont

Mushroom said:


> You believe the made up story of an anonymous individual on Redit.
> 
> That is not news, that is bullshit.


Great. Prove it.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> No, you said there were no threats.



And I have seen no evidence that there were any threats.    Dozens of articles by different news media, and not one mentions a threat.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> How do you know?  Were you at the deposition?  Were you at the hearing? Have you conducted interviews with all the students who were there?



I have read many articles on this story from many different sources.   Not one mentions any threats.

In all the statements of support from the public in his town, not one mentions the threat you claim happened.

Surely someone, somewhere, would have mentioned it in one of the articles.   But they have not.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Great. Prove it.



You keep asking for proof that the kid did not say anything.   You do know that is ridiculous, at best, right?


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> I just think it's comical you people slam three different people apparently close to the situation who all claim the little hoodlum threatened rape, yet you claim with 100% certainty that no threats were made, despite your having no basis whatsoever for that claim.  Meanwhile you ignore the fact that the judge saw this as no big deal.
> 
> I post with glee because the leftwing media which were all over this story in March has absolutely nothing to say about it now that the guy walked.  It just shows what partisan pukes they are.  Just because the guy is an outspoken conservative.



"...three different people apparently close to the situation who all claim the little hoodlum threatened rape"???

All you have posted is an anonymous post on Reddit.   If 3 different people, all close to the situation, claim the kid threatened rape, then post a link to the statements of those 3 people.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> And I have seen no evidence that there were any threats.    Dozens of articles by different news media, and not one mentions a threat.


MSM isn't any more reliable than Reddit, and the MSM has an agenda.  You think they're going to undermine their agenda by reporting the facts?  But we've already been over that.  You've LOST the debate, because you can't add anything new.  I sourced my claim.  You don't like the source because it debunks your lie. Meanwhile, you have shown no source which says no threats were made.   You're repeating yourself and making me repeat myself.  And for that, you're back on iggy.  You trolls just can't help yourselves.


----------



## Mashmont

It's just a fact that leftwingers with high post counts got that way from prolonging threads by repeating circular arguments that have already been addressed and debunked like Winterborn is doing on this thread.  The chatter known as Rightwinger does that constantly.  That's why I iggied him also.


----------



## Papageorgio

Mashmont said:


> I backed my statement with a link.  It's up to you to believe it or not.  But you don't even have a link.  You're just blabbing.


I didn’t make a stupid claim, so why the hell would I need a link? I think you are confused.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> MSM isn't any more reliable than Reddit, and the MSM has an agenda.  You think they're going to undermine their agenda by reporting the facts?  But we've already been over that.  You've LOST the debate, because you can't add anything new.  I sourced my claim.  You don't like the source because it debunks your lie. Meanwhile, you have shown no source which says no threats were made.   You're repeating yourself and making me repeat myself.  And for that, you're back on iggy.  You trolls just can't help yourselves.



If I had only seen the MSM article, you might have a point.   But that was the only article I sourced.

Are you daft?   There can be no source which shows what he did not say.


----------



## Papageorgio

Mushroom said:


> I have made many statements, which one?
> 
> Come on, is that to freaking hard?  Tell me exactly what you want verification of.
> 
> Obviously you do not understand how this "logic" thing works.  Sorry, can't help you there bruv.  Either you got it, or you don't.


I’m not your servant, find your own BS. We only started chatting Monday and it has been limited, so it’s on you, you backed nothing of your claim, if you can’t figure out which lie you are tossing out there then maybe you should quit lying all together.


----------



## Mashmont

Papageorgio said:


> I didn’t make a stupid claim, so why the hell would I need a link? I think you are confused.


When you doubted my claim, you inherently claimed the opposite.  Sorry, but in my threads, you don't get to sit on the fence and take shots.  You make a claim, you have to back it up like I did.


----------



## Mashmont

Misdemeanor and $100 fine.  No worse than a traffic ticket.

And full pension to boot.  Great things happen to great men.

You go, Mike!!!


----------



## Papageorgio

Mashmont said:


> When you doubted my claim, you inherently claimed the opposite.  Sorry, but in my threads, you don't get to sit on the fence and take shots.  You make a claim, you have to back it up like I did.


That is pretty stupid thinking, I want to make sure the story is correct and you cannot prove your stupid claim with anything other than a third party claiming on a message board that they may or may not have heard or read something and you take it as fact?

I didn’t make a claim, you did and you gave hearsay evidence which is worth nothing.

You make a claim, back it up, don’t play that a guy on a message board is some how correct because he takes your side, that is lazy and that is what you are.


----------



## Unkotare

Mashmont said:


> When you doubted my claim, you inherently claimed the opposite.  Sorry, but in my threads, you don't get to sit on the fence and take shots.  You make a claim, you have to back it up like I did.


You need to take a course in basic logic.


----------



## Mashmont

Papageorgio said:


> That is pretty stupid thinking, I want to make sure the story is correct and you cannot prove your stupid claim with anything other than a third party claiming on a message board that they may or may not have heard or read something and you take it as fact?
> 
> I didn’t make a claim, you did and you gave hearsay evidence which is worth nothing.
> 
> You make a claim, back it up, don’t play that a guy on a message board is some how correct because he takes your side, that is lazy and that is what you are.


Here's a clue. All news sources are third-party.


----------



## Mashmont

Papageorgio said:


> That is pretty stupid thinking, I want to make sure the story is correct and you cannot prove your stupid claim with anything other than a third party claiming on a message board that they may or may not have heard or read something and you take it as fact?
> 
> I didn’t make a claim, you did and you gave hearsay evidence which is worth nothing.
> 
> You make a claim, back it up, don’t play that a guy on a message board is some how correct because he takes your side, that is lazy and that is what you are.


Here's a clue.  All student comments on the matter were hearsay, even ones linked in MSM articles.


----------



## Mashmont

Can you imagine the leftwing media frenzy had the little miscreant been a colored kid?  Soros-paid mobs would have burned the town down.


----------



## Papageorgio

Mashmont said:


> Here's a clue. All news sources are third-party.


You are even dumber than we all first thought. The person you claim did not see or hear anything firsthand and in fact the person citing what they heard aren't even sure they heard anything at all. This is just hearsay BS with absolutely no credibility except to you because it fits your theory, it fits mine as well however there is absolutely no proof the kid said a damn word. Glad the teacher got to retire as it seems he was a good teacher but just needed to retire from teaching.


----------



## Papageorgio

Mashmont said:


> Can you imagine the leftwing media frenzy had the little miscreant been a colored kid?  Soros-paid mobs would have burned the town down.


What color? Pink, blue, green? What color kids are you talking about?


----------



## Mashmont

Papageorgio said:


> You are even dumber than we all first thought. The person you claim did not see or hear anything firsthand and in fact the person citing what they heard aren't even sure they heard anything at all. This is just hearsay BS with absolutely no credibility except to you because it fits your theory, it fits mine as well however there is absolutely no proof the kid said a damn word. Glad the teacher got to retire as it seems he was a good teacher but just needed to retire from teaching.


Three different people independently said they heard about it.  What motive would they all have for lying?   But you say it didn't happen, yet you can't link a source that says there were no threats.  And the judge basically let the guy off,  so he most likely heard about the threats in court.


----------



## Mashmont

Papageorgio said:


> What color? Pink, blue, green? What color kids are you talking about?


Do you ax that question when colored people say 'people of color'?

Question for the woke leftwingers:  What's the difference between colored people and people of color?


----------



## Mashmont

Unkotare said:


> You need to take a course in basic logic.


So you agree with the claim there were no threats or you don't?  You don't get to sit on the fence and take shots.


----------



## Mashmont

Here's an example of a good reliable leftwing MSM media news story



Mashmont said:


> Indiana teacher Mike Hosinski charged with a felony; student's nose and lip were bloody
> 
> 
> Indiana teacher Mike Hosinski charged with a felony; student's nose and lip were bloody -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoofinanceusa.com


Well, except Hosinksi was never charged with a felony.  It was a misdemeanor.  Your leftwing MSM fricking LIED.

Can anybody show where Reddit got anything wrong on this story?
Nope, you can't.


----------



## Moonglow

Mashmont said:


> Do you ax that question when colored people say 'people of color'?
> 
> Question for the woke leftwingers:  What's the difference between colored people and people of color?


All people have a color, except the invisible ones.


----------



## Papageorgio

Mashmont said:


> Three different people independently said they heard about it.  What motive would they all have for lying?   But you say it didn't happen, yet you can't link a source that says there were no threats.  And the judge basically let the guy off,  so he most likely heard about the threats in court.


I am saying the evidence you supplied is not evidence, it is all hearsay and by people who saw nothing but heard that there might have been something said. That is a big nothing. I didn't make a claim, so I have nothing to prove, you are the one that is making a claim. The burden is on you and you have failed thanks for playing.


----------



## Papageorgio

Mashmont said:


> Do you ax that question when colored people say 'people of color'?
> 
> Question for the woke leftwingers:  What's the difference between colored people and people of color?


I don't know any "colored" people. I haven't heard that phrase since the 70's and it was usually the white, ignorant uneducated that muttered the word. We didn't give them much thought as the ignorant are sometimes not worth the effort.


----------



## Mashmont

Papageorgio said:


> I am saying the evidence you supplied is not evidence, it is all hearsay and by people who saw nothing but heard that there might have been something said. That is a big nothing. I didn't make a claim, so I have nothing to prove, you are the one that is making a claim. The burden is on you and you have failed thanks for playing.


I provided evidence of the claims of threats.  You people said there were no claims.


----------



## Unkotare




----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

Papageorgio said:


> I don't know any "colored" people. I haven't heard that phrase since the 70's and it was usually the white, ignorant uneducated that muttered the word. We didn't give them much thought as the ignorant are sometimes not worth the effort.


You sir are an idiot . Have a great life.


----------



## Mashmont

I think one reason this thread extended to over 1500 posts is Mike Hosinski is all of us.  Here he was a hard-working well-loved teaching doing his best under trying conditions.  Then a young punk from an obviously dysfunctional family threatened to rape his daughter and burn his house down, and Mike just had had enough.  We've all been there.  We've all had enough.  Hosinksi simply did what all of us would like to have done at one time or another.  He just saw all the crap, all the disrespect,  all the effects of a leftwing society, and he'd simply.......had enough.

We are all Mike Hosinksi.


----------



## Mushroom

Mashmont said:


> Great. Prove it.



It is not my claim, you are the one making the claim.  I know I have looked and others have looked, and nobody has been able to find a shred of evidence to support that claim other than a single Redit post.

It is your claim, it is your job to prove it is true and not complete bullshit.

The ex-teacher never said it happened.  Not even in court.  And not a single witness to the event reported that had happened.  Therefore, it did not happen.

This is why you keep failing, you can't prove a negative.

As I said before, I say you never ran around naked and saying you were an alien.  Now prove to me you never did that.

But it is obvious that you have absolutely no comprehension of logic, I get that.  But that is not my problem.

Now, can you come up with a credible and verifiable reference to support your claim?  Because if I want I can jump onto Redit and indeed make the claim you have run around naked and said you were an alien.

Then jump in here and demand proof that you never did that.

See how this works?


----------



## Mushroom

Mashmont said:


> I think one reason this thread extended to over 1500 posts is Mike Hosinski is all of us.



No, he is not.  Because I think that most of us have never spalled around a 15 year old student like that.  I know for a fact that I have never done so, and have never been placed on a year long probation where I could not even leave my home county.

That may be you, it certainly is not me.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> I think one reason this thread extended to over 1500 posts is Mike Hosinski is all of us.  Here he was a hard-working well-loved teaching doing his best under trying conditions.  Then a young punk from an obviously dysfunctional family threatened to rape his daughter and burn his house down, and Mike just had had enough.  We've all been there.  We've all had enough.  Hosinksi simply did what all of us would like to have done at one time or another.  He just saw all the crap, all the disrespect,  all the effects of a leftwing society, and he'd simply.......had enough.
> 
> We are all Mike Hosinksi.



If the kid had said what you claim he said, you might have a point.   But we are still a society of laws.


----------



## Papageorgio

Mashmont said:


> I provided evidence of the claims of threats.  You people said there were no claims.


I didn't say there were claims or not, I said you had no evidence and because you have no idea what was said, you have nothing.  You provided a guy that wasn't there that believes they may or may not of been a threat because he can't remember but thinks he read it somewhere. That is no evidence!

Don't believe everything you read on the internet.


----------



## Papageorgio

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> You sir are an idiot . Have a great life.


You are a bigot and a racist and yet claim to be in Christ's image. You are one of those that make me not want to claim I'm a Christian as I will get lumped into ignorant folks like yourself.


----------



## Mashmont

Mushroom said:


> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not my claim..............  Therefore, it did not happen.
Click to expand...

You said you didn't claim it didn't happen.  Right before you claimed it didn't happen.  lolt.


Mushroom said:


> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is your claim, it is your job to prove it is true
Click to expand...

No, it is not my job.  I am not a policeman or a journalist, and I do not live in Indiana.


Mushroom said:


> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ex-teacher never said it happened.  Not even in court.
Click to expand...

How do you know?  Were you in the court?



Mushroom said:


> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, can you come up with a credible and verifiable reference to support your claim?
Click to expand...

Like what?  The MSM?  I already showed how they LIED about it being a felony charge.  Looks like Reddit is a better source than your MSM,


----------



## Mushroom

Mashmont said:


> No, it is not my job.



Actually, if you are claiming that, it is your job to prove it happened.  That is why many of us demand and vette references.

You have none, which is why everybody dismisses it.  Then you spin in circles a hundred different ways, and still come up with no references.

No reference that is verifiable and credible, then you have nothing.  It is your job to prove you have nothing, not ours.


----------



## Mashmont

Mushroom said:


> Actually, if you are claiming that, it is your job to prove it happened.  That is why many of us demand and vette references.
> 
> You have none, which is why everybody dismisses it.  Then you spin in circles a hundred different ways, and still come up with no references.
> 
> No reference that is verifiable and credible, then you have nothing.  It is your job to prove you have nothing, not ours.


What a moronic post.


----------



## surada

Mashmont said:


> Mike Hosinski of Jimtown High School in Elkhart, Indiana voluntarily resigned after surveillance footage shows him slapping a student in the hallway. causing the student to bang his head on the wall.  I believe the student ended up fine.    Holsinski was a beloved 40-year veteran social studies teacher who was slated to retire in June.   The school board accepted his resignation, barred him from school property, and allowed him to retain his retirement pension.  Instinctively, I side with the teacher,  but if it ended here, I would be satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana teacher slaps student: What we know about Jimtown High School, Mike Hosinski incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it won't end here, because there is a backstory.
> 
> Holsinski is an outspoken conservative who has been in trouble with Northern Indiana Atheists, a hate group, who filed a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation in 2019 after receiving complaints from a parent. _*According to an NIA documen*__*t posted on the organization’s website, “Hosinski has a history of state/church violations at Jimtown High School that has ranged from his teaching topics to his classroom decor.” Signs and bumper stickers hanging on the classroom walls feature a range of content from religious to anti-liberal propaganda.
> 
> In photos obtained by NIA, some of the posters and stickers found in the classroom said things like “Proud to be a conservative,” “Choose life, your mom did” and “Liberalism is a mental disorder.”  *_*“Hosinski told the class Hillary and Obama are criminals, President Donald Trump is great, and Democrats are liars. He told them abortion should be illegal,” the statement complaint alleged. “My student says ‘he told the class Bill Clinton’s friend takes little girls to a sex island and anyone who finds out is killed. Korea has nukes, something about Muslims taking over, and something about gay people getting married.’”  *The Elkhart Country Schools system removed these posters and items from his Hosinski's classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints prompt removal of political, religious materials from Jimtown High School classroom
> 
> 
> Northern Indiana Atheists notified the Elkhart County school district of its intent to file a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation after receiving complaints about Mike Hosinski, a longtime history teacher at the high school.
> 
> 
> 
> www.southbendtribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the hateful NIA has posted the video on youtube.  When you view NIA's website,  you see they embrace the entire Marxist spectrum of causes, BLM,  Antifa,  LGBT.  I don't have any doubt their funding comes from The Soros Organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABOUT NIA — Northern Indiana Atheists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> northernindianaatheists.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode just happened, but I can assure you this won't be the end.   See, Mr. Hosinger had the temerity to openly piss on the Marxist agenda,  and to ridicule their icons.  For 40 years he was untouchable. So the Marxist left will do everything in its power to make an example of him.  For starters, they will demand his pension be revoked.  Then they will sue the Elkhart School Board,  then they will prompt/pay the boy's parents to file a criminal and civil suit against Hosinski and the district.  They will try to imprison Hosinger, and basically ruin him and his family.   Because this is what Marxists do.  You see what they're doing to President Trump with frivolous suit after frivolous suit.  The left is going to make sure nobody EVER crosses them like that again, whether it be as a presidential candidate or a public school teacher.
> 
> I sympathize with Hosinger, because he's that rare teacher that who is trying to teach kids the truth.  It's such a shame that after 40 years of dealing with leftists from above and juvenile delinquents from below,  his sterling career has to end like this.   Reports say this particular student had threatened to rape Hosinger's daughter.  Trashy stuff like that.  He no doubt mouthed off to Hosinger in the hall,  and Hosinger lost his cool for a split second and slapped him.   It shouldn't negate his great career,  but we know it will.   50 years ago, that sort of thing wasn't uncommon.  Today, it will land you in prison.  If the kid were black, this would be front page news.  It might even go ahead of Ukraine.
> 
> Note:  I delayed my Lenten hiatus because I thought this story needed to be addressed.



He's mentally ill. Do you have any idea what a Marxist is?


----------



## Mashmont

surada said:


> He's mentally ill. Do you have any idea what a Marxist is?


He's the sanest person in the story.
And yes, Marxism isn't that difficult a concept.  They're people who want to steal everything you have and control your life.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

Papageorgio said:


> You are a bigot and a racist and yet claim to be in Christ's image. You are one of those that make me not want to claim I'm a Christian as I will get lumped into ignorant folks like yourself.


Like I said your an idiot.


----------



## krichton

Mashmont said:


> I just think it's comical you people slam three different people apparently close to the situation who all claim the little hoodlum threatened rape, yet you claim with 100% certainty that no threats were made, despite your having no basis whatsoever for that claim.  Meanwhile you ignore the fact that the judge saw this as no big deal.
> 
> I post with glee because the leftwing media which were all over this story in March has absolutely nothing to say about it now that the guy walked.  It just shows what partisan pukes they are.  Just because the guy is an outspoken conservative.



LOL.  You are the classic example of the line, well, if someone said it on the internet, then it must be true!      

I never made any claims that no threats were made.  A threat could have been made, but why would i nor any rational person come to this conclusion when even hosinki never admitted to it.  Why are there are no court records or police evidence of the kid issuing terroristic threats, despite an entire classroom of kids supposedly bearing witness to the whole thing?   

Who do you know getting jail time for slapping someone in the face/head?  He admitted his guilt by taking the plea deal, case closed.  The media covered this as well.  Just admit that you're just another fringe right zealot wacko trying to turn some random story into one of your silly crusades.


----------



## krichton

White 6 said:


> $100.00 dollar fine for first offense assault and battery of a minor?  He got off lite.



I'm sure the parents will take him for much much more.  This isn't over for Hosinki.    Good lord, this guy is an idiot.


----------



## White 6

krichton said:


> I'm sure the parents will take him for much much more.  This isn't over for Hosinki.    Good lord, this guy is an idiot.


I will bet, for the most part, it is.  I understand the kid made threats, and it is not like he was injured, to speak of.  Everybody takes the same chance when they mouth off in a bar.  You can get your ass whipped, and you probably won't get rich over it.


----------



## Mashmont

krichton said:


> Why are there are no court records or police evidence of the kid issuing terroristic threats, despite an entire classroom of kids supposedly bearing witness to the whole thing?


For the eighth time, how do you know there aren't court records or police records pertaining to the threats?  Have you read the reports?  Were you at the hearing?   It's far more logical that there were threats, given the judge's decision.   And of course there is the Reddit link showing three different people saying very similar things about the kid's vile threats.


krichton said:


> He admitted his guilt by taking the plea deal, case closed.


Sure he admitted guilt.  There the video of him doing it.  A misdemeanor with no jail time and a small fine is nothing.  It's what you'd get for a speeding ticket.


krichton said:


> The media covered this as well.  Just admit that you're just another fringe right zealot wacko trying to turn some random story into one of your silly crusades.


The media barely covered the sentencing.  I'm very pleased the radical left lynch mob didn't succeed this time in getting this guy crucified for nothing.  As I say, had it been a colored kid,  the Soros-financed hooded terrorists would have been out in full force.


----------



## Mashmont

It's unbelievable to me you leftists would claim "Oh, no.  The kid wouldn't have made any threats."   You've obviously never been around hoodlums or taught in the schools.  I have done both.  The poorly-reared kids say the most horrific things imaginable.


----------



## Zincwarrior

White 6 said:


> I will bet, for the most part, it is.  I understand the kid made threats, and it is not like he was injured, to speak of.  Everybody takes the same chance when they mouth off in a bar.  You can get your ass whipped, and you probably won't get rich over it.


You cannot however, attack a minor, when you are a teacher. That is what happened.  He admitted his guilt, was punished, and was fired for it. If he was younger, his teaching career would be over.


----------



## Faun

Mashmont said:


> It's unbelievable to me you leftists would claim "Oh, no.  The kid wouldn't have made any threats."   You've obviously never been around hoodlums or taught in the schools.  I have done both.  The poorly-reared kids say the most horrific things imaginable.



LOL

That's your evidence that kid made a threat you can't prove was made??


----------



## White 6

Zincwarrior said:


> You cannot however, attack a minor, when you are a teacher. That is what happened.  He admitted his guilt, was punished, and was fired for it. If he was younger, his teaching career would be over.


Right, but he was at the end of his career already.  This will not stay in the news.  It was, in fact, simple assault, whether it was against a minor or not.  One has to be careful whose button you choose to push, as they may not have the social restraints you count on, and can lead to an ass whipping, simply by not knowing, not everybody will put up with it.  It sounds like the kid chose his enemy carelessly and most likely learned a small lesson, little hurt but his pride.


----------



## Mashmont

Zincwarrior said:


> You cannot however, attack a minor, when you are a teacher. That is what happened.  He admitted his guilt, was punished, and was fired for it. If he was younger, his teaching career would be over.


Firing with full bennies isn't really firing.   Most people who are fired do lose their benefits.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Mashmont said:


> What a moronic post.



No, the moron is the one who makes a completely unsupported claim, as you have, and then insists others do the heavy lifting to prove the claim true.

All that does is expose you as being both lazy and stupid...


----------



## Canon Shooter

But, back to the video, there is no measure to the level of violence I would bring to bear against someone who did that to my kid, regardless of why he felt justified in doing it.

And, yeah, I'd smile in my mugshot...


----------



## Zincwarrior

Mashmont said:


> Firing with full bennies isn't really firing.   Most people who are fired do lose their benefits.


Retirement is separate.  Losing his retirement would likely violate employment contracts - union or otherwise - the school had.  it would definitely result in a suit, the costs of which would likely outweigh the retirement.


----------



## Mashmont

Canon Shooter said:


> No, the moron is the one who makes a completely unsupported claim, as you have, and then insists others do the heavy lifting to prove the claim true.
> 
> All that does is expose you as being both lazy and stupid...


Boy, the leftwingers are really upset over this conservative teacher getting only a hand slap.


----------



## Mashmont

Judge commends Hosinski for his decades of stellar service.   I love that.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Mashmont said:


> Boy, the leftwingers are really upset over this conservative teacher getting only a hand slap.


You appear to be the only person bringing this up, causing others to respond to you.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Mashmont said:


> Boy, the leftwingers are really upset over this conservative teacher getting only a hand slap.



I'm hardly a leftwinger, Mashmouth.

What I _am_, however, is a parent who loves his child. Perhaps you'd be okay with a rather large teacher smacking the shit out of your much smaller child so hard his head bounces of the cinder block wall, but _good _parents would not...


----------



## Canon Shooter

Zincwarrior said:


> Retirement is separate.  Losing his retirement would likely violate employment contracts - union or otherwise - the school had.  it would definitely result in a suit, the costs of which would likely outweigh the retirement.



If the father doesn't beat the teacher to within an inch of his life, the parents should file a civil suit against the teacher...


----------



## Unkotare

Canon Shooter said:


> I'm hardly a leftwinger, Mashmouth.
> 
> What I _am_, however, is a parent who loves his child. Perhaps you'd be okay with a rather large teacher smacking the shit out of your much smaller child so hard his head bounces of the cinder block wall, but _good _parents would not...


My son is highly trained. That guy would have woken up in the hospital. But then he would not have given any teacher a reason to go apeshit in the first place.


----------



## Mashmont

Zincwarrior said:


> You appear to be the only person bringing this up, causing others to respond to you.


Um, my  response was to leftwinger Canon who complained about this conservative teacher getting off.


----------



## Mashmont

Unkotare said:


> My son is highly trained. That guy would have woken up in the hospital. But then he would not have given any teacher a reason to go apeshit in the first place.


An adult is going to beat a kid.  I don't care how many lessons he's had, especially a big guy ex athlete like Hosinsky.


----------



## Mashmont

Canon Shooter said:


> If the father doesn't beat the teacher to within an inch of his life, the parents should file a civil suit against the teacher...


I don't think the drunken dad is going to beat up Hosinski.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Mashmont said:


> An adult is going to beat a kid.  I don't care how many lessons he's had.


Now you understand why it is especially heinous.


----------



## Mashmont

Zincwarrior said:


> Now you understand why it is especially heinous.


This slap wasn't heinous.  The kid wasn't hurt.  He deserved it.
I'm talking about Ukotare claiming his kid could put Hosinski in the hospital.  I seriously doubt it.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Mashmont said:


> This slap wasn't heinous.  The kid wasn't hurt.  He deserved it.
> I'm talking about Ukotare claiming his kid could put Hosinski in the hospital.  I seriously doubt it.


(shanks the teacher 27 times) what now?


----------



## Faun

Mashmont said:


> This slap wasn't heinous.  The kid wasn't hurt.  He deserved it.
> I'm talking about Ukotare claiming his kid could put Hosinski in the hospital.  I seriously doubt it.



WTF?? 

What did that kid do to deserve that?


----------



## Canon Shooter

Mashmont said:


> Um, my  response was to leftwinger Canon who complained about this conservative teacher getting off.



You're a complete dipshit if you think I'm left wing.

But keeping spouting that, dipshit. It only serves to prove how monumentally fucking stupid you are...


----------



## Canon Shooter

Mashmont said:


> This slap wasn't heinous.  The kid wasn't hurt.  He deserved it.



On what do you make that (retarded) claim?


----------



## Unkotare

Mashmont said:


> An adult is going to beat a kid.  I don't care how many lessons he's had, especially a big guy ex athlete like Hosinsky.


 You have no idea.


----------



## Mashmont

Unkotare said:


> You have no idea.


I do.  I've been around kids who have had a few karate lessons like your kid.  Maybe they do OK against other untrained adolescents,  but they have no chance against an adult.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Mashmont said:


> I do.  I've been around kids who have had a few karate lessons like your kid.  Maybe they're rough on other adolescents,  but they have no chance against an adult.


And there are kids who have murdered people at 14.  Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Unkotare

Mashmont said:


> I do.  I've been around kids who have had a few karate lessons...





Guess again.


----------



## AsherN

Mashmont said:


> I do.  I've been around kids who have had a few karate lessons like your kid.  Maybe they do OK against other untrained adolescents,  but they have no chance against an adult.


You've never been around teenagers who have been training since they were 5. I've trained for over 40 years. I have black belts in 3 different arts. And i've sparred against teenagers that would be more than capable of dealing with that guy.


----------



## Unkotare

Mashmont said:


> I do.  ....


You really don't.


----------



## Mashmont

AsherN said:


> You've never been around teenagers who have been training since they were 5. I've trained for over 40 years. I have black belts in 3 different arts. And i've sparred against teenagers that would be more than capable of dealing with that guy.


You guys don't know what you're talking about.  I don't care how many lessons a kid has had.  If he hasn't reached puberty, he has no chance against a fit adult.  The strength isn't there.

And three black belts in chat isn't even one white in reality.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Mashmont said:


> You guys don't know what you're talking about.  I don't care how many lessons a kid has had.  If he hasn't reached puberty, he has no chance against a fit adult.  The strength isn't there.


You have a point. It's almost like you're agreeing that it's abusive to physically attack a child. . .


----------



## Mashmont

Zincwarrior said:


> You have a point. It's almost like you're agreeing that it's abusive to physically attack a child. . .


Again, we're talking about two different things.  These people are talking about they or their kids beating up Hosinski.  I say it's not happening in either case.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Mashmont said:


> Again, we're talking about two different things.  These people are talking about they or their kids beating up Hosinski.  I say it's not happening in either case.


It's the dad he needs to worry about, or the dad's attorney.


----------



## krichton

Mashmont said:


> For the eighth time, how do you know there aren't court records or police records pertaining to the threats?  Have you read the reports?  Were you at the hearing?   It's far more logical that there were threats, given the judge's decision.   And of course there is the Reddit link showing three different people saying very similar things about the kid's vile threats.
> 
> Sure he admitted guilt.  There the video of him doing it.  A misdemeanor with no jail time and a small fine is nothing.  It's what you'd get for a speeding ticket.
> 
> The media barely covered the sentencing.  I'm very pleased the radical left lynch mob didn't succeed this time in getting this guy crucified for nothing.  As I say, had it been a colored kid,  the Soros-financed hooded terrorists would have been out in full force.



Because there hasn't been one peep about any of the terroristic threats you are imagining happened, not one.  The police cited the incident was over him wearing a hoodie in class. Hosinki made no statements in court in his defense, no witnesses were called.  Even his lawyer cited his "deep remorse" in the incident.  You're the only one here making wild assumptions because you're so desperate to create a narrative out of this story.  You're probably the person that anonymously began that rumor you cited and subsequently replied to using an alt account.  See how that works?  Claims must be proven, otherwise it's just BS.  There is no radical left lynch mob.  A teacher was caught red handed slapping a kid, the law caught up with him.  No one cares.   You on the only one pursuing this.


----------



## AsherN

Mashmont said:


> You guys don't know what you're talking about.  I don't care how many lessons a kid has had.  If he hasn't reached puberty, he has no chance against a fit adult.  The strength isn't there.
> 
> And three black belts in chat isn't even one white in reality.


Martial arts is not about strength. It's about leverage. It's about speed. It's about the proper application of force.


----------



## Mashmont

AsherN said:


> Martial arts is not about strength. It's about leverage. It's about speed. It's about the proper application of force.


Strength begets speed.  Adolescents don't have either compared to a fit adult


----------



## Mashmont

krichton said:


> Because there hasn't been one peep about any of the terroristic threats you are imagining happened, not one.


That's a lie.  I provided a link where three different individuals reported the threat of rape to the teacher's daughter.  That source has been more accurate than MSM sources pertaining to this story.


krichton said:


> The police cited the incident was over him wearing a hoodie in class. Hosinki made no statements in court in his defense, no witnesses were called.


Not calling witnesses doesn't mean there weren't witnesses


krichton said:


> Even his lawyer cited his "deep remorse" in the incident.


Sure.  What do you want him to say?  


krichton said:


> You're the only one here making wild assumptions because you're so desperate to create a narrative out of this story.


I'm just linking what people said.  It's not my fault a bunch of leftwingers who have it in for this outspoken conservative teacher are angry about the decision.


krichton said:


> You're probably the person that anonymously began that rumor you cited and subsequently replied to using an alt account.


That's right.  I started three different accounts several years in advance, just so I could use them in anticipation of this story.  lol


krichton said:


> Claims must be proven, otherwise it's just BS.


I did prove threats were made.  I linked the source.


krichton said:


> There is no radical left lynch mob.


There would have been a radical left lynch mob had the student been colored, which is what I said.


krichton said:


> A teacher was caught red handed slapping a kid, the law caught up with him.


And he just got a slap on the hand and a compliment from the judge for his decades of service.  Love that!


krichton said:


> No one cares. You on the only one pursuing this.


Pursuing what?  I'm just giddy with joy this man defeated the leftwing media and the Marxist Northern Indiana Atheists.


----------



## Unkotare

Mashmont said:


> Strength begets speed.  Adolescents don't have either compared to a fit adult


You have no idea. I know hundreds of people under 18 who could break every bone in your body. If it got to the point where I needed to step in, there wouldn't be enough of that guy left to scoop up with a spoon.


----------



## AsherN

Mashmont said:


> Strength begets speed.  Adolescents don't have either compared to a fit adult


You really have no idea.


----------



## Mashmont

AsherN said:


> You really have no idea.


I do.  I've trained since I was 15, and I trained my kids.  I've been around this stuff for decades.  If you say adolescents typically match adults,  you clearly don't know what you're talking about.  Any further comment means you're trolling.


----------



## Mashmont

Unkotare said:


> You have no idea. I know hundreds of people under 18 who could break every bone in your body. If it got to the point where I needed to step in, there wouldn't be enough of that guy left to scoop up with a spoon.


Now you're changing it up.  18 and adolescents are two different things.


----------



## Unkotare

Mashmont said:


> Now you're changing it up.  18 and adolescents are two different things.


Pick an age. I know 13 year-olds who would dismember you.


----------



## Mashmont

Unkotare said:


> Pick an age. I know 13 year-olds who would dismember you.


You don't know crap.  Stop talking.


----------



## Unkotare

Mashmont said:


> You don't know crap.


I really do.


----------



## krichton

Mashmont said:


> That's a lie.  I provided a link where three different individuals reported the threat of rape to the teacher's daughter.  That source has been more accurate than MSM sources pertaining to this story.
> 
> Not calling witnesses doesn't mean there weren't witnesses
> 
> Sure.  What do you want him to say?
> 
> I'm just linking what people said.  It's not my fault a bunch of leftwingers who have it in for this outspoken conservative teacher are angry about the decision.
> 
> That's right.  I started three different accounts several years in advance, just so I could use them in anticipation of this story.  lol
> 
> I did prove threats were made.  I linked the source.
> 
> There would have been a radical left lynch mob had the student been colored, which is what I said.
> 
> And he just got a slap on the hand and a compliment from the judge for his decades of service.  Love that!
> 
> Pursuing what?  I'm just giddy with joy this man defeated the leftwing media and the Marxist Northern Indiana Atheists.



You've had those accounts for years, doing the same thing with them for that exact amount of time.   It's a piece of cake for you to simply log back into them, and then link yourself as the source.

You claimed there was a radical lynch mob and nowhere did you qualify it by using the ethnicity of the victim, not that that even matters.  Try to keep the lies straight.


----------



## Mashmont

We are returning discussion to Mike Hosinski.  Not your kids or me.



krichton said:


> You've had those accounts for years, doing the same thing with them for that exact amount of time.   It's a piece of cake for you to simply log back into them, and then link yourself as the source.


Forgive me.  I can't argue with a crazy person.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> I really do.


In fact I know a great deal about this specific topic.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Superbadbrutha said:


> He slapped the right kid that is for damn sure.  That kid's father should have knocked hosinski's ass the F out.


No. Should have put a bullet through his guts.


Mashmont said:


> The claim was sourced on this thread.  The kid threatened to rape Hosinski's daughter,  got taught a lesson for it,  and Hosinski has made out very nicely from the donations!
> 
> Enjoy your summer, Mike.  You earned it!


That's a lie. Why do you lie?


WinterBorn said:


> Plainly visible injuries on the kid, according to police.   There is no excuse for that.


Some people (like Mashmont) LIKE hurting children. I suspect they masturbate to the thought.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Jarlaxle said:


> No. Should have put a bullet through his guts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea because most of you cowards can't handle a kid with your bare hands, you need a gun.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rust_Cohle

Mashmont said:


> Mike Hosinski of Jimtown High School in Elkhart, Indiana voluntarily resigned after surveillance footage shows him slapping a student in the hallway. causing the student to bang his head on the wall.  I believe the student ended up fine.    Holsinski was a beloved 40-year veteran social studies teacher who was slated to retire in June.   The school board accepted his resignation, barred him from school property, and allowed him to retain his retirement pension.  Instinctively, I side with the teacher,  but if it ended here, I would be satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana teacher slaps student: What we know about Jimtown High School, Mike Hosinski incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it won't end here, because there is a backstory.
> 
> Holsinski is an outspoken conservative who has been in trouble with Northern Indiana Atheists, a hate group, who filed a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation in 2019 after receiving complaints from a parent. _*According to an NIA documen*__*t posted on the organization’s website, “Hosinski has a history of state/church violations at Jimtown High School that has ranged from his teaching topics to his classroom decor.” Signs and bumper stickers hanging on the classroom walls feature a range of content from religious to anti-liberal propaganda.
> 
> In photos obtained by NIA, some of the posters and stickers found in the classroom said things like “Proud to be a conservative,” “Choose life, your mom did” and “Liberalism is a mental disorder.”  *_*“Hosinski told the class Hillary and Obama are criminals, President Donald Trump is great, and Democrats are liars. He told them abortion should be illegal,” the statement complaint alleged. “My student says ‘he told the class Bill Clinton’s friend takes little girls to a sex island and anyone who finds out is killed. Korea has nukes, something about Muslims taking over, and something about gay people getting married.’”  *The Elkhart Country Schools system removed these posters and items from his Hosinski's classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints prompt removal of political, religious materials from Jimtown High School classroom
> 
> 
> Northern Indiana Atheists notified the Elkhart County school district of its intent to file a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation after receiving complaints about Mike Hosinski, a longtime history teacher at the high school.
> 
> 
> 
> www.southbendtribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the hateful NIA has posted the video on youtube.  When you view NIA's website,  you see they embrace the entire Marxist spectrum of causes, BLM,  Antifa,  LGBT.  I don't have any doubt their funding comes from The Soros Organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABOUT NIA — Northern Indiana Atheists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> northernindianaatheists.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode just happened, but I can assure you this won't be the end.   See, Mr. Hosinger had the temerity to openly piss on the Marxist agenda,  and to ridicule their icons.  For 40 years he was untouchable. So the Marxist left will do everything in its power to make an example of him.  For starters, they will demand his pension be revoked.  Then they will sue the Elkhart School Board,  then they will prompt/pay the boy's parents to file a criminal and civil suit against Hosinski and the district.  They will try to imprison Hosinger, and basically ruin him and his family.   Because this is what Marxists do.  You see what they're doing to President Trump with frivolous suit after frivolous suit.  The left is going to make sure nobody EVER crosses them like that again, whether it be as a presidential candidate or a public school teacher.
> 
> I sympathize with Hosinger, because he's that rare teacher that who is trying to teach kids the truth.  It's such a shame that after 40 years of dealing with leftists from above and juvenile delinquents from below,  his sterling career has to end like this.   Reports say this particular student had threatened to rape Hosinger's daughter.  Trashy stuff like that.  He no doubt mouthed off to Hosinger in the hall,  and Hosinger lost his cool for a split second and slapped him.   It shouldn't negate his great career,  but we know it will.   50 years ago, that sort of thing wasn't uncommon.  Today, it will land you in prison.  If the kid were black, this would be front page news.  It might even go ahead of Ukraine.
> 
> Note:  I delayed my Lenten hiatus because I thought this story needed to be addressed.


This is where I break with conservatives on here I guess. Hitting a child is not ok. This is gross incompetence for someone with 40 years experience he should know better. I have 0 respect for anyone that abuses kids, the elderly, the disabled or animals and this dude is a scumbag I don't care how he votes.He ruined himself and he's damn lucky he keeps his pension.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Mashmont said:


> An adult is going to beat a kid.  I don't care how many lessons he's had, especially a big guy ex athlete like Hosinsky.


Which is why every child should know how to make and use a garotte by age ten.


Mashmont said:


> This slap wasn't heinous.  The kid wasn't hurt.  He deserved it.


Actually (you fucking liar), he was: you know, the little matter of *his HEAD bouncing off the concrete block wall*.


Faun said:


> WTF??
> 
> What did that kid do to deserve that?


Nothing except in mashmont's fantasies.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Zincwarrior said:


> And there are kids who have murdered people at 14.  Your mileage may vary.


Craig Price was a hardened serial killer by 14.



AsherN said:


> Martial arts is not about strength. It's about leverage. It's about speed. It's about the proper application of force.


Ideally, force backed up by eight inches of razor-sharp steel.


Mashmont said:


> That's a lie.  I provided a link where three different individuals reported the threat of rape to the teacher's daughter.  That source has been more accurate than MSM sources pertaining to this story.



No, you did not.



> Not calling witnesses doesn't mean there weren't witnesses



Yes, it does.



> I did prove threats were made.  I linked the source.



No, you did not. You linked an unverified third-hand claim. That is not, never was, and never will be proof.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> This is where I break with conservatives on here I guess. Hitting a child is not ok. This is gross incompetence for someone with 40 years experience he should know better. I have 0 respect for anyone that abuses kids, the elderly, the disabled or animals and this dude is a scumbag I don't care how he votes.He ruined himself and he's damn lucky he keeps his pension.


You need to understand: some people LIKE hurting children. They do it because they ENJOY it.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Mashmont you said the kid deserved to be smacked.

I asked you on what basis you would make that claim, and it would appear as though you're afraid to attempt a response.

Of course, everyone knows the reason you're afraid is because you were just running your mouth. No kid deserves to be smacked like that.

Let me ask you: I'm 6'3, 260 pounds and in better shape than most 60 year olds. If I thought your kid deserved to be smacked, would you let me do it?


----------



## Jarlaxle

Canon Shooter said:


> Mashmont you said the kid deserved to be smacked.
> 
> I asked you on what basis you would make that claim, and it would appear as though you're afraid to attempt a response.
> 
> Of course, everyone knows the reason you're afraid is because you were just running your mouth. No kid deserves to be smacked like that.
> 
> Let me ask you: I'm 6'3, 260 pounds and in better shape than most 60 year olds. If I thought your kid deserved to be smacked, would you let me do it?


He probably would. He sounds like a psycho I worked with.


----------



## Rust_Cohle

Jarlaxle said:


> You need to understand: some people LIKE hurting children. They do it because they ENJOY it.


You need to understand don't think cause I'm white I've lived some privileged life. I could write a book about how much I understand this subject so fuck off with your condescending attitude ya prick


----------



## krichton

Mashmont said:


> We are returning discussion to Mike Hosinski.  Not your kids or me.
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me.  I can't argue with a crazy person.



Now you know how each person here feels when they debate a person who credits anonymous reddit users as their source for factual information.   I made the same claim without proof as you did, using your own "logic," to prove a point.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> You need to understand don't think cause I'm white I've lived some privileged life. I could write a book about how much I understand this subject so fuck off with your condescending attitude ya prick


I'm sorry, you seem to think I give a flying fuck about you, boy.


----------



## Rust_Cohle

Jarlaxle said:


> I'm sorry, you seem to think I give a flying fuck about you, boy.


And yet you feel the need to respond. Monkeys must be flying out of your lying ass bitch


----------



## Jarlaxle

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> And yet you feel the need to respond. Monkeys must be flying out of your lying ass bitch


Speak, boy! Good boy!


----------



## Rust_Cohle

Jarlaxle said:


> Speak, boy! Good boy!


Keep proving how much you're stuck on my nuts


----------



## Jarlaxle

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Keep proving how much you're stuck on my nuts


Stop talking about your nuts, I don't swing that way.


----------



## Rust_Cohle

Jarlaxle said:


> Stop talking about your nuts, I don't swing that way.


I'll say whatever I want what you gonna do about it but prove you're still swinging on deez nuts

Respond and prove me right


----------



## initforme

Most people on this forum hate, despise, and loathe even solid conservative teachers.  They do NOT support the teacher in the OP.


----------



## Rust_Cohle

initforme said:


> Most people on this forum hate, despise, and loathe even solid conservative teachers.  They do NOT support the teacher in the OP.


I'm all for conservative teachers standing up to Marxist indoctrination, that does not include child abuse


----------



## Mashmont

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> This is where I break with conservatives on here I guess. Hitting a child is not ok. This is gross incompetence for someone with 40 years experience he should know better. I have 0 respect for anyone that abuses kids, the elderly, the disabled or animals and this dude is a scumbag I don't care how he votes.He ruined himself and he's damn lucky he keeps his pension.


That's pretty rough.  Folks should walk in these teachers' shoes.  Hear the stuff they have to take from manipulative canny kids who weren't raised well.


----------



## Mashmont

initforme said:


> Most people on this forum hate, despise, and loathe even solid conservative teachers.  They do NOT support the teacher in the OP.


I'd say most people do support him.


----------



## Rust_Cohle

Mashmont said:


> That's pretty rough.  Folks should walk in these teachers' shoes.  Hear the stuff they have to take from manipulative canny kids who weren't raised well.


That's not an excuse for a grown man and teacher of 40 years to hit a small kid and you know it


----------



## Jarlaxle

He is IN FAVOR OF child abuse.


----------



## Mashmont

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> That's not an excuse for a grown man and teacher of 40 years to hit a small kid and you know it


Glad God will be my judge and not you people.  Y'all want to crucify this guy for one slip-up.  The teacher did what the dad should have done years ago.


----------



## Rust_Cohle

Mashmont said:


> Glad God will be my judge and not you people.  Y'all want to crucify this guy for one slip-up.  The teacher did what the dad should have done years ago.


"Spare the rod, spoil the child" doesn't mean knock a kids head into a concrete wall. Come the fuck on. How can you honestly defend a child being abused like this?


----------



## Mashmont

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> "Spare the rod, spoil the child" doesn't mean knock a kids head into a concrete wall. Come the fuck on. How can you honestly defend a child being abused like this?


OMG.  The guy lost his cool one time after his daughter being threatened with rape by this punk after an otherwise sterling career,  didn't hurt the kid, and you people want him to serve time.  That's nuts.


----------



## Rust_Cohle

Mashmont said:


> OMG.  The guy lost his cool one time after his daughter being threatened with rape by this punk after an otherwise sterling career,  didn't hurt the kid, and you people want him to serve time.  That's nuts.


If that last part you said was true then expel the kid from school you don't need to compound the problem


----------



## krichton

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> If that last part you said was true then expel the kid from school you don't need to compound the problem



His source is a reddit user who said he had heard someone else say that.


----------



## Mashmont

krichton said:


> His source is a reddit user who said he had heard someone else say that.


No different from any media account on what went on beforehand.  Come up with something new.


----------



## Mashmont

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> "Spare the rod, spoil the child" doesn't mean knock a kids head into a concrete wall. Come the fuck on. How can you honestly defend a child being abused like this?


The kid wasn't abused.  It's ridiculous to say he was.


----------



## AsherN

Mashmont said:


> The kid wasn't abused.  It's ridiculous to say he was.


The kid sustained injuries. How is that not abuse?


----------



## Mashmont

AsherN said:


> The kid sustained injuries. How is that not abuse?


No, he didn't. A little slap.  It was nothing.  The kid only 'collapsed' when he saw another teaching coming.  That was all for show, to get the reaction from the leftwing dimwits he got.


----------



## AsherN

Mashmont said:


> No, he didn't. A little slap.  It was nothing.  The kid only 'collapsed' when he saw another teaching coming.  That was all for show, to get the reaction from the leftwing dimwits he got.


Why are you ignoring the report of responders at the scene? He got hit, his head hit the concrete. He had visible injuries. Isn't lying contrary to your religion?


----------



## Mashmont

AsherN said:


> Why are you ignoring the report of responders at the scene? He got hit, his head hit the concrete. He had visible injuries. Isn't lying contrary to your religion?


Isn't it contrary to yours?  Oh that's right.  You don't practice yours.
The kid wasn't hurt.


----------



## AsherN

Mashmont said:


> Isn't it contrary to yours?  Oh that's right.  You don't practice yours.
> The kid wasn't hurt.


The kid was hurt. And all you are is a hateful human being.


----------



## Mashmont

AsherN said:


> The kid was hurt. And all you are is a hateful human being.


Yours is the same leftwing mindset that got 17 students killed at Marjorie Stoneman Douglas.  Nikolas Cruz had been a repeat offender.  Nothing happened to him because of leftwing policies coddling thugs.


----------



## Mashmont

I notice the judge praised Hosinski after the hearing was over.  This is an extremely beautiful thing.   The town remained behind him always.  I think Indiana is becoming my new favorite state, especially with it's strong anti-abortion laws.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Mashmont said:


> OMG.  The guy lost his cool one time after his daughter being threatened with rape by this punk after an otherwise sterling career,  didn't hurt the kid, and you people want him to serve time.  That's nuts.



That's a lie.



Rainbow_Randolph said:


> If that last part you said was true then expel the kid from school you don't need to compound the problem



It's not, he made it up.



Mashmont said:


> The kid wasn't abused.  It's ridiculous to say he was.



That's a lie.



Mashmont said:


> No, he didn't. A little slap.  It was nothing.  The kid only 'collapsed' when he saw another teaching coming.  That was all for show, to get the reaction from the leftwing dimwits he got.



That's a lie. The "kid" had a concussion!



AsherN said:


> Why are you ignoring the report of responders at the scene? He got hit, his head hit the concrete. He had visible injuries. Isn't lying contrary to your religion?



He's a disciple of Goebbels: he hopes that if he regurgitates a lie enough, it will be accepted as fact.



Mashmont said:


> Isn't it contrary to yours?  Oh that's right.  You don't practice yours.
> The kid wasn't hurt.



Lie.


----------



## Mashmont

Jarlaxle said:


> He is IN FAVOR OF child abuse.


This was not child abuse. Go elsewhere with your trolling.  It is not wanted here.


----------



## Mashmont

initforme said:


> Most people on this forum hate, despise, and loathe even solid conservative teachers.  They do NOT support the teacher in the OP.


Strong conservative teachers are the most beloved of all, because they CARE about the students.


----------



## surada

Mashmont said:


> Mike Hosinski of Jimtown High School in Elkhart, Indiana voluntarily resigned after surveillance footage shows him slapping a student in the hallway. causing the student to bang his head on the wall.  I believe the student ended up fine.    Holsinski was a beloved 40-year veteran social studies teacher who was slated to retire in June.   The school board accepted his resignation, barred him from school property, and allowed him to retain his retirement pension.  Instinctively, I side with the teacher,  but if it ended here, I would be satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana teacher slaps student: What we know about Jimtown High School, Mike Hosinski incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it won't end here, because there is a backstory.
> 
> Holsinski is an outspoken conservative who has been in trouble with Northern Indiana Atheists, a hate group, who filed a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation in 2019 after receiving complaints from a parent. _*According to an NIA documen*__*t posted on the organization’s website, “Hosinski has a history of state/church violations at Jimtown High School that has ranged from his teaching topics to his classroom decor.” Signs and bumper stickers hanging on the classroom walls feature a range of content from religious to anti-liberal propaganda.
> 
> In photos obtained by NIA, some of the posters and stickers found in the classroom said things like “Proud to be a conservative,” “Choose life, your mom did” and “Liberalism is a mental disorder.”  *_*“Hosinski told the class Hillary and Obama are criminals, President Donald Trump is great, and Democrats are liars. He told them abortion should be illegal,” the statement complaint alleged. “My student says ‘he told the class Bill Clinton’s friend takes little girls to a sex island and anyone who finds out is killed. Korea has nukes, something about Muslims taking over, and something about gay people getting married.’”  *The Elkhart Country Schools system removed these posters and items from his Hosinski's classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints prompt removal of political, religious materials from Jimtown High School classroom
> 
> 
> Northern Indiana Atheists notified the Elkhart County school district of its intent to file a formal complaint with the Freedom from Religion Foundation after receiving complaints about Mike Hosinski, a longtime history teacher at the high school.
> 
> 
> 
> www.southbendtribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the hateful NIA has posted the video on youtube.  When you view NIA's website,  you see they embrace the entire Marxist spectrum of causes, BLM,  Antifa,  LGBT.  I don't have any doubt their funding comes from The Soros Organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABOUT NIA — Northern Indiana Atheists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> northernindianaatheists.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode just happened, but I can assure you this won't be the end.   See, Mr. Hosinger had the temerity to openly piss on the Marxist agenda,  and to ridicule their icons.  For 40 years he was untouchable. So the Marxist left will do everything in its power to make an example of him.  For starters, they will demand his pension be revoked.  Then they will sue the Elkhart School Board,  then they will prompt/pay the boy's parents to file a criminal and civil suit against Hosinski and the district.  They will try to imprison Hosinger, and basically ruin him and his family.   Because this is what Marxists do.  You see what they're doing to President Trump with frivolous suit after frivolous suit.  The left is going to make sure nobody EVER crosses them like that again, whether it be as a presidential candidate or a public school teacher.
> 
> I sympathize with Hosinger, because he's that rare teacher that who is trying to teach kids the truth.  It's such a shame that after 40 years of dealing with leftists from above and juvenile delinquents from below,  his sterling career has to end like this.   Reports say this particular student had threatened to rape Hosinger's daughter.  Trashy stuff like that.  He no doubt mouthed off to Hosinger in the hall,  and Hosinger lost his cool for a split second and slapped him.   It shouldn't negate his great career,  but we know it will.   50 years ago, that sort of thing wasn't uncommon.  Today, it will land you in prison.  If the kid were black, this would be front page news.  It might even go ahead of Ukraine.
> 
> Note:  I delayed my Lenten hiatus because I thought this story needed to be addressed.



You wouldn't know a Marxist if he bit you on the butt.


----------



## surada

Mashmont said:


> Leftwing compassion is so touching.
> Now if it were a black man shooting another black man...you'd sing a different tune



Speak for yourself.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Mashmont said:


> This was not child abuse. Go elsewhere with your trolling.  It is not wanted here.


Look, i get it: you are an apologist for a child abuser. Stop defending the indefensible.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Mashmont said:


> This was not child abuse. Go elsewhere with your trolling.  It is not wanted here.


But what would the teacher do if he saw a homeless guy?


----------



## Mashmont

Jarlaxle said:


> Look, i get it: you are an apologist for a child abuser. Stop defending the indefensible.


Looks like the judge disagreed.  lol.

The judge in fact praised Hosinski.  Love that.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Mashmont said:


> Looks like the judge disagreed.  lol.
> 
> The judge in fact praised Hosinski.  Love that.


The judge is probably also a child abuser.


----------



## Mashmont

Jarlaxle said:


> The judge is probably also a child abuser.


Stupid comment.  You just lost the debate.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Stupid comment.  You just lost the debate.



I don't think you want to make that the standard for debate here.  For your own sake.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> I don't think you want to make that the standard for debate here.


It's a good a standard as any.  And it's why you lose every debate. Now back to the iggy bin you go.


----------



## AsherN

Mashmont said:


> Isn't it contrary to yours?  Oh that's right.  You don't practice yours.
> The kid wasn't hurt.


You are right, I don't practice my religion. I live it every moment of the day.


----------



## Mashmont

AsherN said:


> You are right, I don't practice my religion. I live it every moment of the day.


I'm not seeing it.  You defend atheism at every turn. 
Unless you meant because you're good with a dollar.


----------



## AsherN

Mashmont said:


> I'm not seeing it.  You defend atheism at every turn.
> Unless you meant because you're good with a dollar.


You are the epitome of why people hate fundamentalist Xtians. Your tropes border on antisemitism.

And Jews stand for justice. My people suffered too much to the hands of religious governments to not defend secular governments.


----------



## Mashmont

AsherN said:


> You are the epitome of why people hate fundamentalist Xtians. Your tropes border on antisemitism.
> 
> And Jews stand for justice. My people suffered too much to the hands of religious governments to not defend secular governments.


Hitler tortured and killed thousands of Christian clergy and closed down Christian churches.  It was a godless atheist regime. Claiming Nazi Germany was a Christian regime is an absolute disgrace and an insult to Germans, Jews, and Christians. You ought to be ashamed.  Take your victim routine elsewhere.  Nobody in this thread, left or right, wants to read it.

And now I'm returning the thread back to it's OP topic, which is Mike Hosinski.


----------



## bodecea

Mashmont said:


> Claiming Nazi Germany was a Christian regime is an insult to Germans, Jews, and Christians.  You ought to be ashamed.


----------



## Mashmont

bodecea said:


> View attachment 688842 View attachment 688843


The guys are waving.  So what?  You don't even know who them are.  Dismissed.
Now, did you see what I said?  Back to the OP topic.  Now.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> The guys are waving.  So what?  You don't even know who them are.  Dismissed.
> Now, did you see what I said?  Back to the OP topic.  Now.



Waving?   So the photographer just happened to catch them all with their hands up and out?     Too funny.


----------



## hjmick

Mashmont said:


> The guys are waving.  So what?  You don't even know who them are.  Dismissed.
> Now, did you see what I said?  Back to the OP topic.  Now.



Yeah... waving... that's what they're doing... that's the ticket...

And I do know who they are, at least in the first photo...

On the far right you have Joseph Goebbels with Wilhelm Frick right next to him, don't know who the third guy is. 

The two clergy whose faces we can see are Franz Rudolf Bornewasser, Bishop of Trier _(glasses)_ and Ludwig Sebastian, Bishop of Speyer.

In the second picture, the cleric in the center could be Bornewasser again, but I can't be sure.

Does it make you feel better knowing who they are?

Regardless of who they are, it's clear they are sympathetic to the Nazis at this stage. I doubt they were remotely aware of the plans Goebbels had for the Church once they had resolved the Jewish question. That the Church did not stand up to the Nazis will forever be a stain on their reputation. Right there next to all the others...


----------



## Mashmont

hjmick said:


> Yeah... waving... that's what they're doing... that's the ticket...
> 
> And I do know who they are, at least in the first photo...
> 
> On the far right you have Joseph Goebbels with Wilhelm Frick right next to him, don't know who the third guy is.
> 
> The two clergy whose faces we can see are Franz Rudolf Bornewasser, Bishop of Trier _(glasses)_ and Ludwig Sebastian, Bishop of Speyer.
> 
> In the second picture, the cleric in the center could be Bornewasser again, but I can't be sure.
> 
> Does it make you feel better knowing who they are?
> 
> Regardless of who they are, it's clear they are sympathetic to the Nazis at this stage. I doubt they were remotely aware of the plans Goebbels had for the Church once they had resolved the Jewish question. That the Church did not stand up to the Nazis will forever be a stain on their reputation. Right there next to all the others...


None of the priests have their arms in any position other than a wave.  Arms bent in every case.  You people are making up stuff out of thin air.  This is an example of idiots being fooled by what they want to see.


----------



## westwall

surada said:


> You wouldn't know a Marxist if he bit you on the butt.





Sure he would.  He just has to look at idiots, like you.


----------



## hjmick

Mashmont said:


> None of the priests have their arms in any position other than a wave.  Arms bent in every case.  You people are making up stuff out of thin air.  This is an example of idiots being fooled by what they want to see.




No, this is an example of one idiot refusing to acknowledge the truth: the Church was sympathetic to the Nazi ideology. Whether is was because they truly bought into it or they were going along to get along, i.e. protecting themselves, doesn't matter.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> I'm not seeing it.  You defend atheism at every turn.
> Unless you meant because you're good with a dollar.



That was a pretty disgusting remark.


----------



## hjmick

WinterBorn said:


> That was a pretty disgusting remark.



Consider the source...


----------



## WinterBorn

hjmick said:


> Consider the source...



Yeah, I know.   But plenty of fundamentalist Xtians don't go that low.

But we know Mashie will.

At least he knows Rush Limbaugh was an addict, a liar and a hate monger.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Mashmont said:


> Hitler tortured and killed thousands of Christian clergy and closed down Christian churches.  It was a godless atheist regime. Claiming Nazi Germany was a Christian regime is an absolute disgrace and an insult to Germans, Jews, and Christians. You ought to be ashamed.  Take your victim routine elsewhere.  Nobody in this thread, left or right, wants to read it.
> 
> And now I'm returning the thread back to it's OP topic, which is Mike Hosinski.


You're so full of shit your breath stinks.


----------



## westwall

Jarlaxle said:


> You're so full of shit your breath stinks.





The nazis actively hunted down religious people.  The motto on the belt buckle was a holdover from the imperial era because there were still fools who were religious, and the motto was for them.

Interesting how you avoided putting up the SA motto.


DURRRR


----------



## Jarlaxle

westwall said:


> The nazis actively hunted down religious people.  The motto on the belt buckle was a holdover from the imperial era because there were still fools who were religious, and the motto was for them.
> 
> Interesting how you avoided putting up the SA motto.
> 
> 
> DURRRR


You forgot to switch accounts and log in as your other sock.


----------



## westwall

Jarlaxle said:


> You forgot to switch accounts and log in as your other sock.






How about refuting the point, clod.  Your problem is the Nazis contempt for religion is well known.  Hitler hated ALL religions.  Himmler felt he was some Norse demigod reborn so loved the Norse mythology, and used that extensively in the SS iconography, but underlying everything about the Nazi's was a supreme hatred of catholocism.

The Nazi's wanted to replace the Church, with the State.  It is called a "VOLKSGEMEINSCHAFT"

But those are facts.

We all know you don't do facts.


----------



## Mashmont

AsherN said:


> And Jews stand for justice. My people suffered too much to the hands of religious governments to not defend secular governments.





WinterBorn said:


> That was a pretty disgusting remark.


I thought that, too.  Denying that Hitler's government was atheist and blaming Christians for killing the Jews.  That's a slap to Christians and Germany.  Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> I thought that, too.  Denying that Hitler's government was atheist and blaming Christians for killing the Jews.  Absolutely disgusting.



Did I quote Asher or you?

It was your "Unless you meant because you're good with a dollar" comment that was despicable.   But I'm pretty sure you knew that.  Your attempts to dodge what you said is weak.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> Did I quote Asher or you?
> 
> It was your "Unless you meant because you're good with a dollar" comment that was despicable.   But I'm pretty sure you knew that.  Your attempts to dodge what you said is weak.


Being able to handle money well is a positive trait to most people.  You don't think it's a good thing?


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Being able to handle money well is a positive trait to most people.   I guess to a leftwinger it isn't.



You were making the remark after Asher said he practiced his faith.    It was an anti-semitic remark and you know it.   To claim otherwise is just a lie.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> You were making the remark after Asher said he practiced his faith.    It was an anti-semitic remark and you know it.   To claim otherwise is just a lie.


So you don't think being able to handle money well is a good trait?  Why not?  I would consider it a compliment.
Leftwingers getting offended over compliments now.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> So you don't think being able to handle money well is a good trait?  Why not?  I would consider it a compliment.
> Leftwingers getting offended over compliments now.



The context of the conversation shows you did not mean it as a compliment.    Now you are just lying.    But then, you do idolize Rush Limbaugh, a world-class liar.


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> The context of the conversation shows you did not mean it as a compliment.    Now you are just lying.    But then, you do idolize Rush Limbaugh, a world-class liar.


Oh, so now these leftwingers are mindreaders.  "Mash, I know you said something nice,  but you really didn't mean it, did you?"

Go ahead.  Say the same thing to me.  "Mash, I'll bet you handle money well."    See how I react.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Oh, so now these leftwingers are mindreaders.  "Mash, I know you said something nice,  but you really didn't mean it, did you?"



You have been claiming to know what people think, intend or mean, since you got here.

But this is about context, and I think you know it.

Asher said "You are right, I don't practice my religion. I live it every moment of the day."

And your reply, discussing his religion, was "Unless you meant because you're good with a dollar".

So it was not meant as a compliment, but an age old slur concerning the idea that Jews are "...good with a dollar".


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> You have been claiming to know what people think, intend or mean, since you got here.
> 
> But this is about context, and I think you know it.
> 
> Asher said "You are right, I don't practice my religion. I live it every moment of the day."
> 
> And your reply, discussing his religion, was "Unless you meant because you're good with a dollar".
> 
> So it was not meant as a compliment, but an age old slur concerning the idea that Jews are "...good with a dollar".


Amazing you think you can read minds.
So again, you don't think it's a positive trait to be good with money?  Yes or no.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> So again, you don't think it's a positive trait to be good with money?  Yes or no.



What has Asher said to make you think he is good with money?  I mean, other than being Jewish?


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> What has Asher said to make you think he is good with money?  I mean, other than being Jewish?


Answer the question, please.  Yes or no.  Is it a positive trait to be good with money?

Anything other than a yes or no gets you placed back on iggy.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Answer the question, please.  Yes or no.  Is it a positive trait to be good with money?
> 
> Anything other than a yes or no gets you placed back on iggy.



Oh, so I have to participate in your dancing away from what you said or I will be back on ignore?    What a cowardly little shit you are.

*Yes, it is a positive trait to be good with money.*

Now you answer my question.  What has Asher said that tell you that he is good with money?


(edited so Mashy can see I answered his question)


----------



## Mashmont

WinterBorn said:


> Oh, so I have to participate in your dancing away from what you said or I will be back on ignore?    What a cowardly little shit you are.
> 
> Yes, it is a positive trait to be good with money.
> 
> Now you answer my question.  What has Asher said that tell you that he is good with money?


Oops.  You didn't answer.  Buh bye.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> Oops.  You didn't answer.  Buh bye.



Oops, I did answer.   But your cowardly ass is running away no matter what.

(someone quote this so the coward can see it, please)


----------



## AsherN

WinterBorn said:


> Oops, I did answer.   But your cowardly ass is running away no matter what.
> 
> (someone quote this so the coward can see it, please)


Give it up. The guy is a bigotted ass.


----------



## WinterBorn

AsherN said:


> Give it up. The guy is a bigotted ass.



Yeah, I know he is.   And I know nothing I say will change that.

But if you look at the number of people on here at any given time, there are a lot of lurkers and newbies that don't post.   Some of them may read his posts and think he knows something.    I like to make sure they see they stupidity of his ideas.

So I am guessing you didn't see his comment as a compliment either.  lol


----------



## AsherN

WinterBorn said:


> Yeah, I know he is.   And I know nothing I say will change that.
> 
> But if you look at the number of people on here at any given time, there are a lot of lurkers and newbies that don't post.   Some of them may read his posts and think he knows something.    I like to make sure they see they stupidity of his ideas.
> 
> So I am guessing you didn't see his comment as a compliment either.  lol


The comment is on my top 10 of "you might be an antisemite if..." list


----------



## Mashmont

AsherN said:


> The comment is on my top 10 of "you might be an antisemite if..." list


Maybe you can sell that list.  Get a good price for it.


----------



## AsherN

Mashmont said:


> Maybe you can sell that list.  Get a good price for it.


And there's another one. You're just the bigot that keeps on giving, aren't you?

Does it just come naturally, or do you work at it?


----------



## Mashmont

AsherN said:


> And there's another one. You're just the bigot that keeps on giving, aren't you?
> 
> Does it just come naturally, or do you work at it?


I don't understand. It's a good thing to have a nose for business.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mashmont said:


> I don't understand. It's a good thing to have a nose for business.



Again you think "compliments" based on stereotypes are good.


----------



## themirrorthief

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> You side with a teacher slapping the shit out of a child?
> 
> ...wat


you would be much happier if the child had been murdered at birth...right


----------

